# Let's Talk Politics! Round 2: Election Year



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Provocative article:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wh...-store-just-dont-call-it-socialism/ar-BBX9Rp2



> When a deep red town’s only grocery closed, city hall opened its own store. Just don’t call it ‘socialism.’
> 
> Antonia Farzan
> 
> ...


http://www.nbc4i.com/news/state-new...ents-to-leave-district-citing-racial-balance/



> Ohio district says it will stop allowing white students to leave district, citing ‘racial balance’


Evidently many families are frustrated in this Ohio district over eighteen months later according to a friend who moved to the district with his wife and son due to the ramifications of this. Fascinating developments are doubtless occurring.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Prediction: if 2020 is Trump vs a corporate Democrat, there is going to be more chaos, rioting in the streets and complete disillusionment from working class people. People are starting to realise they're being taxed out their assholes and getting nothing back from the country, and that Clinton vs Trump was theatre compared to the real fight.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

skypod said:


> Prediction: if 2020 is Trump vs a corporate Democrat, there is going to be more chaos, rioting in the streets and complete disillusionment from working class people. People are starting to realise they're being taxed out their assholes and getting nothing back from the country, and that Clinton vs Trump was theatre compared to the real fight.


No there won't. 

Bread and circuses, as long as people got their fast food, soda, reality TV and summer movies they'll be happy. Besides if there was a fight it would be between two working class groups while the rich elite and politicians skate on by.

Really I wish what you say would happen. I hope it does but people are so afraid of discomfort that they'll avoid any and all conflict and justify suffering bullshit because, "This isn't so bad, could be worse!".


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Besides if there was a fight it would be between two working class groups while the rich elite and politicians skate on by.


That ones already happening. The slightly less poor have their lips wrapped firmly around the dicks of the very rich while pegging the poorest of the lot.

It's not a fight. It's a consensual orgy.



skypod said:


> Prediction: if 2020 is Trump vs a corporate Democrat, there is going to be more chaos, rioting in the streets and complete disillusionment from working class people. People are starting to realise they're being taxed out their assholes and getting nothing back from the country, and that Clinton vs Trump was theatre compared to the real fight.


Unnhh no. The majority of this country is a combination of neoliberal fascists and neoconservative fascists, both of with are corporate welfare statists therefore those disillusioned don't even know what's causing their alienation and despair. All they have is each other to blame while looking up to the rich like some sort of gods who will shower them with wealth if they only keep favoring them in some way. 

Also, you really think that what the US government supports in South America, they won't do here. You really think that it wouldn't be easy to start making dissent illegal? Looooool. 

Remember. This is a country that called Antifa a *terrorist *group (yes, they're violent, but the conflation here is the emphasis and the conflation here is the problem) and all antifa did was throw stones and injure a few people - meanwhile they refuse to call fuckboi mass murderers terrorists. They called Fred Hampton a terrorist and shot him in his sleep. Someone assassinated MLK who was a socialist. 

This country and the majority of its people would rather suffer and die of starvation than not support their corporate over-lords because they're brainwashed to accept certain forms of indoctrination as truth. Things like corporate deceit, lying and trickery are seen as capitalistic. Anti-consumerism is seen as part of a "healthy economy". They would rather spend trillions on wars than give people their own social security back to them and wars have nearly 50% majority support. They've re-enabled the Cold War and both Ruskiphobia and Sinophobia. The right wing is back to being Xenophobic. Etc Etc Etc. 

I haven't even scratched the surface here of all that's wrong with this dystopia.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://nypost.com/2019/11/29/ohio-anti-abortion-bill-would-force-procedure-not-medically-possible/



> *Ohio anti-abortion bill would force procedure not medically possible *
> 
> An Ohio anti-abortion law would force doctors to perform a procedure that is medically impossible — or be charged with murder.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I get that people are gonna post. But this site is dead in 2 days. What's the point?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> I get that people are gonna post. But this site is dead in 2 days. What's the point?


Is it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thing that worries me the most is Warren will stick in it for the long haul and split the vote with Bernie and because of that. Biden is going to eek out a victory because of super delegates. Warren should really drop out now so Bernie can run away with it. If Bernie and Warren are both still in it come the primaries. its going to be a disaster for progressives.

it also boggles my mind how as bad as Biden has been in the debates he is still #1 and Pete got destroyed in the last debate and got a bump in the polls. The MSM kissing their asses is sadly working again in 2019. Some voters will never learn.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> Stormbringer said:
> 
> 
> > I get that people are gonna post. But this site is dead in 2 days. What's the point?
> ...


They're moving servers.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thing that worries me the most is Warren will stick in it for the long haul and split the vote with Bernie and because of that. Biden is going to eek out a victory because of super delegates. Warren should really drop out now so Bernie can run away with it. If Bernie and Warren are both still in it come the primaries. its going to be a disaster for progressives.
> 
> it also boggles my mind how as bad as Biden has been in the debates he is still #1 and Pete got destroyed in the last debate and got a bump in the polls. The MSM kissing their asses is sadly working again in 2019. Some voters will never learn.


"Progressive*s*"? 

There's only 1 semi-progressive in the ENTIRE DNC and he's barely left of center. 

If you want to learn, you'll have to admit that there is really no such thing as progressives in America. The entire country says "Oh wait, we have our own political spectrum" where they lump in anything left of Hitler into the left to pretend that there even is a left in this country at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bloomberg is going to waste billions trying to do something. I'm not sure what he's going to try to do, but he's doing something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1200589215500849153


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Bloomberg is going to waste billions trying to do something. I'm not sure what he's going to try to do, but he's doing something.


Why do I keep hearing that people think Bloomberg is going to take votes away from Bernie. He would be taking them away from Biden if anyone.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@birthday_massacre I honestly wouldn't worry too much about Biden, he's already dropped down to 4th in Iowa as an example. There are already a number of people that are turned off by Biden from the debates and he doesn't have the ability to attract new voters because of his cognitive issues.

This race for me is between Warren and Bernie with Warren in my opinion getting the nod as the corporatists feel they can work with her but not Sanders. But we'll have to see what happens.


https://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/...OOPI#ICID=Android_WalesOnlineNewsApp_AppShare



> An urgent review of terrorists released from prison has been launched after the London Bridge terror attack.
> 
> Convicted terrorist Usman Khan fatally stabbed 25-year-old Jack Merritt and another former Cambridge student who is yet to be named.
> 
> ...



Absolutely ridiculous, how can you let out *74 convicted terrorists* early is beyond me. How you can let out a man LESS THAN HALFWAY through his sentence?! Our justice and prison system is completely backwards and broken.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...not-forced-serve-full-sentence-prison-jeremy/



> errorists should not be forced to serve their full sentences in prison, Jeremy Corbyn has said, after a jihadi was released early to kill two people in the London Bridge terror attack.
> 
> The Labour leader was asked by Sky News' Sophy Ridge whether those convicted of terror offences should serve their sentences in full.
> 
> ...


And if you think it would get better under Jeremy Corbyn and Labour you would be wrong. I'm sick of this either or approach to criminal justice, rehabilitation and especially early police releases. There are crimes where rehabilitation should be the focus and where good behaviour should reward an early release. *Terrorism is not one of them.* These people are not just a threat to a certain individual or individuals, they are a threat to national security. And let's be honest, some if not most of them would be impossible to rehabilitate.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

[YouTube]/d0LVhg3Eork[/YouTube]


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Youtube linking ain't working mate.

Its broke, all broke.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

joebiden.info

I'm sorry, I cracked up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The UK’s six richest people control as much wealth as the poorest 13 million, according to research into the gaping inequality in British society.
Six billionaires at the top of the UK wealth league have a combined fortune of £39.4bn, which, according to analysis by the Equality Trust, is roughly equal to the assets of 13.2 million Britons.
The richest six are: the Indian brothers Gopichand and Srichand Hinduja, who control a conglomerate of businesses, including cars and banks, and top the table with a £12.8bn fortune; Sir Jim Ratcliffe, the chairman and chief executive of the chemicals company Ineos, with £9.2bn; the hedge fund manager Michael Platt, who has an estimated £6.1bn; and the property developer brothers David and Simon Reuben, whose net worth is estimated at £5.7bn each. The estimates are based on wealth reports produced by Forbes magazine and Credit Suisse.








*Billionaires only, please! London vault for the ultra-rich opens*


Read more
At the other end of the scale, the Equality Trust estimated that about 14m people in Britain live in poverty. Four million of these are said to be more than 50% below the poverty line and 1.5 million are destitute.
“This report should shock anyone who cares about the state of the UK today,” said Dr Wanda Wyporska, the executive director of the Equality Trust. “Such a huge gap between the very rich and the vast majority of the country is dangerous. Such extreme wealth in the hands of so few people demonstrates just how broken the economic system is.
Sign up to the daily Business Today email or follow Guardian Business on Twitter at @BusinessDesk
“Behind the numbers, the UK’s extreme inequality is the story of Ferraris and food banks. Families across the country are working for their poverty and unable to promise their children a better, secure future. The rich live longer and their children get the best education, the best jobs and a leg up on the housing ladder. The UK’s economy delivers billions for a few and poverty for millions. Destitution is the sad reality for millions this Christmas.”
Tackling inequality has become a key battle ground in the general election campaign, with the Labour leader, Jeremy Corbyn, vowing that a Labour government would go after super-rich people who exploit a “rigged system” to benefit themselves at the expense of the many.
Corbyn named five other members of “the elite” he would target if he becomes prime minister: Mike Ashley, the founder and chief executive of Sports Direct; Crispin Odey, a hedge fund boss who made millions betting against the pound in the run-up to the EU referendum; Rupert Murdoch, who owns the Sun and the Times; Hugh Grosvenor, the Duke of Westminster, who controls a large central London property empire; and Ratcliffe.


https://www.theguardian.com/news/20...e-control-as-much-wealth-as-poorest-13m-study


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

When you're a "top tier" candidate that doesn't even make it to Iowa.

*Kamala Harris drops out of presidential race*

 

Tulsi massacred her

edit: new smilies suck ass.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DaRealNugget said:


> When you're a "top tier" candidate that doesn't even make it to Iowa.
> 
> *Kamala Harris drops out of presidential race*
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tulsi did indeed kill that cop. Tulsi the cop killer. It was legal murder but still murder.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Tulsi did indeed kill that cop. Tulsi the cop killer. It was legal murder but still murder.


Thank god hopefully she murdered Mayor Pete chances as well.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Elizabeth Warren feels like she has the most staged campaign. From her put down to John Delaney, to her "snappy" comeback to the gay marriage question, to this recent "heartfelt" confession about not being able to make her marriage work. All these things wouldn't surprise me if they had co-operation from the people involved in these moments, from politicians to the people asking the questions.

Whats interesting is that they've tried pushing her as the left candidate to take some of Bernies votes, and now she's moved more towards the centre and has lot a bit of steam by now competing against Buttigieg/Biden for that centre attention.

Is a media blackout the only game plan to shut Sanders out?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stephen90 said:


> Thank god hopefully she murdered Mayor Pete chances as well.


Mayonnaise Bootygig is killing himself with his retardation.

He's worse than Gary Johnson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/e6a8eu


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

How much taxes do Americans think British people or Canadians pay that even having insurance is preferable? (from what I gather, a lot of health insurance is still more expensive than what you're taxed in other countries overall anyway).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Bernie Sanders unveiled a plan Friday to expand broadband internet access as part of a push to boost the economy and reduce corporate power over Americans.
> In his sprawling “High-Speed Internet for All” proposal, the Vermont senator and Democratic presidential candidate calls to treat internet like a public utility. His campaign argues that the internet should not be a “price gouging profit machine” for companies such as Comcast, AT&T and Verizon.
> 
> Sanders’ plan would create $150 billion in grants and aid for local and state governments to build publicly owned broadband networks as part of the Green New Deal infrastructure initiative. The total would mark a massive increase over current funding for broadband development initiatives. The proposal would also break up what the campaign calls “internet service provider and cable monopolies,” stop service providers from offering content and end what it calls “anticompetitive mergers.”
> ...


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/06/ber...oadband-plan-targets-comcast-att-verizon.html


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202681745038028806


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

So who's left in the Road to Wrestlemania, to main event vs Trump?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203005733224222720
Disturbing if true!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seth Grimes said:


> So who's left in the Road to Wrestlemania, to main event vs Trump?


The Democrats completely botched Bernie Sanders's 2016 push. 

He was remarkably and organically over, had a high percentage of the younger fans deeply committed to his rise--yet before long they started to sabotage him at every turn. Hillary Clinton just had to intervene and leech off of his popularity. He has looked like a weakling so many times that it has had an unfortunate impact on his standing with casual audiences, even if he retains a considerable swath of those same passionate fans and draws feverish crowds chanting on behalf of him. Unfortunately a major component of the Democratic Party today finds Sanders too insufficiently diverse by this point; he may have missed his shot at squaring off against Donald Trump simply because of the alacrity with which the demographics the Democrats are attempting to placate are swelling within their audience. 

The Republican Party wanted nothing to do with Trump but he was simply too over and too hot and their other main event possibilities too unlikable to take that spot when he cut his way through the roster like a scythe. Sadly for Sanders booking probably did him in. Unless Joe Biden just utterly breaks down, but even if that happens you have Elizabeth Warren attempting to make herself "The Man" as a woman.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> The Democrats completely botched Bernie Sanders's 2016 push.
> 
> He was remarkably and organically over, had a high percentage of the younger fans deeply committed to his rise--yet before long they started to sabotage him at every turn. Hillary Clinton just had to intervene and leech off of his popularity. He has looked like a weakling so many times that it has had an unfortunate impact on his standing with casual audiences, even if he retains a considerable swath of those same passionate fans and draws feverish crowds chanting on behalf of him. Unfortunately a major component of the Democratic Party today finds Sanders too insufficiently diverse by this point; he may have missed his shot at squaring off against Donald Trump simply because of the alacrity with which the demographics the Democrats are attempting to placate are swelling within their audience.
> 
> The Republican Party wanted nothing to do with Trump but he was simply too over and too hot and their other main event possibilities too unlikable to take that spot when he cut his way through the roster like a scythe. Sadly for Sanders booking probably did him in. Unless Joe Biden just utterly breaks down, but even if that happens you have Elizabeth Warren attempting to make herself "The Man" as a woman.


That's fuckin' sad, as he's one of the only politicians in America that I like. I think Yang would be a decent choice, too. I can't see Warren winning, that whole "I'm 1/16th native american!" thing will follow her forever. Biden might have a chance, despite the "creepy uncle Joe" thing. Sadly I can see Trump winning again, because it's still a choice of, shit, vs turd sandwich.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

skypod said:


> Elizabeth Warren feels like she has the most staged campaign. From her put down to John Delaney, to her "snappy" comeback to the gay marriage question, to this recent "heartfelt" confession about not being able to make her marriage work. All these things wouldn't surprise me if they had co-operation from the people involved in these moments, from politicians to the people asking the questions.


I think you mean that she actually has a plan and is executing it. Also, you're on a wrestling forum and you're wondering if things are worked...



skypod said:


> Whats interesting is that they've tried pushing her as the left candidate to take some of Bernies votes, and now she's moved more towards the centre and has lot a bit of steam by now competing against Buttigieg/Biden for that centre attention.
> 
> Is a media blackout the only game plan to shut Sanders out?


Of course she's taking away voters from Buttigieg and Biden. Biden is not a good candidate for myriad reasons and Buttigieg isn't ready to be president. Most moderates hear the things she says and go "yeah, I agree." 

I agree that the plan is to shut Bernie out, which is going to make it even sweeter when I vote for him in the primaries.



Seth Grimes said:


> That's fuckin' sad, as he's one of the only politicians in America that I like. I think Yang would be a decent choice, too. I can't see Warren winning, that whole "I'm 1/16th native american!" thing will follow her forever. Biden might have a chance, despite the "creepy uncle Joe" thing. Sadly I can see Trump winning again, because it's still a choice of, shit, vs turd sandwich.


Yang is a good dude, but people aren't ready for his message yet. Biden will have a chance because of his affiliation with Barack Obama. Wait until Barry endorses someone else. Warren can and will shake the Pocahontas thing, and if that's the only thing Trump has on her she's in good shape.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203792860161683457
Aww.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> That's fuckin' sad, as he's one of the only politicians in America that I like. I think Yang would be a decent choice, too. I can't see Warren winning, that whole "I'm 1/16th native american!" thing will follow her forever. Biden might have a chance, despite the "creepy uncle Joe" thing. Sadly I can see Trump winning again, because it's still a choice of, shit, vs turd sandwich.


Yang's too smart to be President. He also hasn’t tapped in to the fact that although his slogan is "Make America Think Harder", America is emotional right now. 2016 was emotion vs logic, and emotion won, and the voters weren't necessary wrong for voting that way. Which is a shame, since his UBI message is supported by Tulsi, Obama, and to a far lesser extent Bernie, while Biden has no interest in it whatsoever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> An annual report on the civil rights of countries worldwide has downgraded Australia’s democracy from “open” to “narrowed”.
> The CIVICUS Monitor is a collaboration between human rights organisations around the world, to assess the democratic freedoms of 196 countries.
> In the 2019 report, Australia’s democratic ‘status’ dropped. This was due to recent police raids on media outlets, the growing trend of prosecuting whistleblowers like Witness K - and the increasing crackdown on peaceful protest.
> 
> ...


https://www.sbs.com.au/news/the-feed/australia-s-democracy-has-been-downgraded-from-open-to-narrowed


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to the club United Kingdom ???


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Vote as hard as you can people it's the most important election of our lives again


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So are you Dems and never Trumpers going to come out for Pete Booty judge when the DNC inevitably screws Bernie?

I'm afraid if Pete or Biden get the nomination people are going to be too disillusioned to get out and vote. I know I'm not looking forward to standing in line for 4 hours to cast a vote for a DINO. (I think Liz might secretly be a DINO too, she keeps flip-flopping.)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Warren can't even qualify as a DINO. The best description I have heard is to say she is nothing more than Hillary Clinton with a Bernie Sanders mask on. She will try to appear as whatever she can to appeal to the most people. She also has 0% chance of beating Trump if she gets the nomination. Assuming we actually get a legitimate election that isn't completely rigged, she will be exposed by Trump during the debates and voters will totally lose confidence in her.

The Dems only chance in 2020 is to give the nomination to Bernie.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So, the now former governor of Kentucky on his way out pardoned a shitload of people and there is a lot of anger about it. One was a convited child rapist that was sentenced to 23 years last year and now he's out. Doesn't have to register as a sex offender either. Another was convicted of cutting a woman's head off and hiding her body. Another killed a guy in a robbery. That one's family rasied $25,000 for the governor's campaign. Funny thing is his co-defendats didn't get pardons even though he was the one that pulled the trigger. Guess their families should have made a donation too. Wonder how many others had donations made on their behalves.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It's almost as if...like a certain someone on here has been saying for three and a half years now...Bernie has absolutely no spine. ?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Trump voters declared they were done with the DNC establishment. You cannot and will not sway those votes by propping up another establishment puppet. This is why none of the current Dem candidates have a chance, including Bernie. He talks a big game but when push comes to shove he plays ball just like the rest of them. Trump voters see right through this. 

Maybe if Bloomberg shows some balls he might have a chance but everyone else is toast. Trump just isn't losing to another sorry ass politician.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't get support for Bernie.... In 2016 I did but now? Nah. The way the democrats screwed him for Hilary and he still supported her. How he was so set on minimum wage being $15/h.... But turns out he was paying his employees less and then just lowered the hours so the math could be right. He's a spineless hypocrite! Regardless if you like his policies or not, he's really not the man for the job.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Pencil Neck Freak said:


> I don't get support for Bernie.... In 2016 I did but now? Nah. The way the democrats screwed him for Hilary and he still supported her. How he was so set on minimum wage being $15/h.... But turns out he was paying his employees less and then just lowered the hours so the math could be right. He's a spineless hypocrite! Regardless if you like his policies or not, he's really not the man for the job.


It's easy to understand when you think about it in terms of religion. His supporters have Faith that he will save them and the country. Hell you could say that about almost any politician (our current President, for one), but from what I've seen the Bernie supporters are especially fervent. They tend to be anti-Establishment (or at least they believe that they are) and for some reason still think Bernie fits that mold, his willing cuckolding to Hillary and the DNC in 2016 notwithstanding. His supporters are the Left's version of MAGA hat wearing Trump supporters. That is why he is the biggest threat to Trump.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi my name is Bernie Sanders and my grasp of basic economics is akin to a 4th grader.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205933077635223554


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Jay Devito said:


> Hi my name is Bernie Sanders and my grasp of basic economics is akin to a 4th grader.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205933077635223554


I just saw this...and while I’m not opposed to my pay getting bumped up to $60K, using a MLB pitcher as a comparison is a bit far fetched.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

blaird said:


> I just saw this...and while I’m not opposed to my pay getting bumped up to $60K, using a MLB pitcher as a comparison is a bit far fetched.


Any comparison would have been far fetched. Gerrit Cole is a free agent. He can take his services to anyone who's willing to pay. This is true of a baseball player or any independent contractor.

The govt doesn't really care how good of a teacher you are, you're just another number to them. Everyone is paid the same regardless of ability.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bernie is a Red Sox fan.

How about comparing what senators make a year overall and not just their salary. Use that money to pay teachers more. That's right Bernie, use some of the sick money you make to pay those teachers. I'm all for teachers making more than senators. Teachers are way more important.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Or how about the celebs that suck off people like Bernie. Take some of that money


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol so Bernie doesn't understand economics by saying teachers should get paid more because MLB players get so much, but now people are countering by saying celebrities should donate money? How is that economically viable to solve drastic income inequality when theres absolutely no system to directly boost someones income available? The most a rich person can do at this point is spend every night online donating to peoples Go Fund Me's. Most don't, and thats not to mention poor older people who don't have access to a computer to beg for healthcare.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

What's going on in the Commonwealth of Virginia? Y'all don't bat an eyelash at your governor doing blackface in college and voicing support for post-birth abortions, and now your legislators are proposing laws guaranteed to kick off the Boogaloo. I understand the Constitution got ripped up and thrown in the shitter over a century ago, but are you really gonna drop all pretense like this?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206338285007757312
Seen this smear by the NYT criticized by so many prominent right-wing/pro-Trump people, a shame that when people on the right are smeared in similar fashion you don't really see anyone on the left call it out.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.ajc.com/news/state--reg...gistrations-overnight/fVBSMzCLR7ontBc3RpjyrJ/



> *Judge allows Georgia to purge 309K voter registrations overnight*
> 
> About 309,000 names were set to be erased from Georgia’s list of registered voters Monday night, a mass cancellation that a federal judge allowed to move forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://www.newsarama.com/48335-u-s...s-wakanda-as-a-trade-partner-by-accident.html


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> https://www.newsarama.com/48335-u-s...s-wakanda-as-a-trade-partner-by-accident.html


I'd like to know if we'll ever do the same for the great country of Zamuda. Their royal family is just delightful.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Some woman in the UK got fired for saying that biological sex is real. I just love J.K Rowling got caught in the cross fire and is getting buried by people.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So, above I posted about the now former governor of Kentucky issuing so many pardons in his final days in office for people that were guilty of pretty horrible crimes (child rape, muder, beheading) and how he took money from some of their families. One of the pardons was for a man convicted of raping/sodomizing a 9-year old girl. The former governor has come out to defend himself. He did need clarification on which child rapist that he pardoned he was being asked about.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...st-hymen-intact-pardon/?utm_source=reddit.com



> *Kentucky’s ex-governor pardoned a child rapist because the 9-year-old victim’s hymen was intact *
> 
> When the Louisville Courier-Journal revealed earlier this month that former Kentucky governor Matt Bevin (R) had pardoned a slew of violent criminals during his final weeks in office, he cited his belief in second chances.
> 
> ...


Hymens heal you fucking moron and that's if it was broken in the first place. Of course he was convicted of anally raping her so it doesn't even fucking matter!

Fun fact: The pardoned rapist does not have to register as a sex offender due to the pardon or take part in court mandated therapy.

Fun fact 2: The now pardoned rapist's mother served two terms on the Kentucky Legislative Ethics Commission from 2009-17. His stepfather was a prominent businessman and philanthropist who co-founded the Bank of Kentucky and whose construction and contracting business built hundreds of miles of state highways. I'm sure that had no bearing on the pardon though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

2 Ton 21 said:


> So above I posted about the now former governor of Kentucky issuing so many pardons in his final days in office for people that were guilyty of pretty horrible crimes (child rape, muder, beheading) and how he took money from some of their families. One of the pardons was for a man convicted of raping/sodomizing a 9-year old girl. The former governor has come out to defend himself. He did need clarification on which child rapist that he pardoned he was being asked about.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...st-hymen-intact-pardon/?utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> ...


No, of course not. Fuck this world


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A very real and passionate Tulsi Gabbard absolutely on fire here. Love her.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.register-herald.com/new...cle_6211723d-da17-505d-b2fc-7f7aeba394ea.html


> *Lawmakers vote to let foster care agencies turn away LGBTQ youth, parents *
> Charleston – In the state with the highest per capita rate of children in state custody in the country, a group of West Virginia lawmakers voted this week to remove a provision of state law that requires LGBTQ children in protective care to have equal access to foster and adoptive families.
> 
> LGBTQ youth are already at higher risk of being placed in state custody and less likely to find stable homes after they enter the child welfare system.
> ...


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So are you Dems and never Trumpers going to come out for Pete Booty judge when the DNC inevitably screws Bernie?


Pete should be running for senate. They have to accept Bernie. He's their best chance.



2 Ton 21 said:


> So, the now former governor of Kentucky on his way out pardoned a shitload of people and there is a lot of anger about it. One was a convited child rapist that was sentenced to 23 years last year and now he's out. Doesn't have to register as a sex offender either. Another was convicted of cutting a woman's head off and hiding her body. Another killed a guy in a robbery. That one's family rasied $25,000 for the governor's campaign. Funny thing is his co-defendats didn't get pardons even though he was the one that pulled the trigger. Guess their families should have made a donation too. Wonder how many others had donations made on their behalves.


I live in Kentucky. It was shit like this that made us vote his ass out. Dude has been a prick since running vs McConnell.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208444634055110657
And:



> When Mirna Lopez bought a used 2018 Nissan Pathfinder in May, she got a loan with a monthly payment of $809. Her monthly earnings were about $660.
> 
> Normally, lenders wouldn't approve that. But an employee at Mac Mitsubishi, a dealership in West Hartford, Conn., filled out her loan application and stated she made $7,833 a month, according to Ms. Lopez and a copy reviewed by the Wall Street Journal. Ms. Lopez, 65 years old, said she didn't realize that until months later.


Reminiscent of the mid-2000s mad euphoria of the lending class and U.S. government wedding one another's objectives through promotion of racial diversity through "fudging" myriad numbers. Bank of America was frequently provided a spotlight for these practices in the pages of the _Wall Street Journal _among other publications. This is a major reason why the gross domestic product growth that does exist is so overwhelmingly concentrated in a select relative handful of metropolitan areas today.

A candidate for the presidency who blasted the capitalism part of "woke capitalism" and the woke part of "woke capitalism" would be a fascinating case study to observe in 2020. Unfortunately the U.S.'s paradigm is tightly constricted, and dully unimaginative.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So are you Dems and never Trumpers going to come out for Pete Booty judge when the DNC inevitably screws Bernie?
> 
> I'm afraid if Pete or Biden get the nomination people are going to be too disillusioned to get out and vote. I know I'm not looking forward to standing in line for 4 hours to cast a vote for a DINO. (I think Liz might secretly be a DINO too, she keeps flip-flopping.)


Have you seen Booty's platform? He's further right on most issues than Obama and Biden. Just because he's gay doesn't mean he's not an economic fascist who's only going to destroy the working class even further. 

And don't come at me with the purity test bullshit, because that's also an idea planted into the electorate's minds by the same corporate muppets who want you to vote for them blindly.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Have you seen Booty's platform? He's further right on most issues than Obama and Biden. Just because he's gay doesn't mean he's not an economic fascist who's only going to destroy the working class even further.
> 
> And don't come at me with the purity test bullshit, because that's also an idea planted into the electorate's minds by the same corporate muppets who want you to vote for them blindly.


Given how hard the media and the billionaire class is going for Pete, if he gets the nom, aren't we looking at another Hilary situation?

I don't know what Pete stands for besides a public option, all I hear come out of him is platitudes and Republican talking points. Can he energize the base, we know the coasts will eventually get behind the first gay president but what about the Midwest? 

Are people going to stand outside in Michigan Wisconsin Ohio weather in November to cast a vote for Booty?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Given how hard the media and the billionaire class is going for Pete, if he gets the nom, aren't we looking at another Hilary situation?


What do you mean situation? Booty is a bitch and while obviously he's not going to be president, if he becomes president he'll have Hillary's hand up so far up his ass that she'll be talking through her fingers while using his vocal chords.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209042752706695169
A major swath of U.S. national-security bureaucracy opinion molders are doubtless excited about Pete Buttigieg. One can already envision the presidential speech in which he notes that a re-escalation of the war in Iraq is necessary to continue the U.S.'s global neo-Jacobin project of properly spreading gay rights.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209042752706695169
> A major swath of U.S. national-security bureaucracy opinion molders are doubtless excited about Pete Buttigieg. One can already envision the presidential speech in which he notes that a re-escalation of the war in Iraq is necessary to continue the U.S.'s global neo-Jacobin project of properly spreading gay rights.


Saying that the Wazirs are excited by him is like saying that a Monarchy is excited to have an heir even if it's a bastard. 

Given your predilection for history, I'm 100% sure you're probably gonna enjoy the above analogy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought the US security experts are upset over Trump's administration because of the erosion of US soft power abroad, war and weapon sales are still business as usual no matter the administration. Why are some of you saying them endorsing anyone means this is going to lead to an escalation of conflict compared to the current administration? That is a pretty disingenuous position to take.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That is funny, @Reaper;. Above analogy enjoyed.



FriedTofu said:


> I thought the US security experts are upset over Trump's administration because of the erosion of US soft power abroad, war and weapon sales are still business as usual no matter the administration. Why are some of you saying them endorsing anyone means this is going to lead to an escalation of conflict compared to the current administration? That is a pretty disingenuous position to take.


One saying that one can already envision a future speech by a new president pledging a redoubling of efforts militarily is not contending that this endorsement necessarily demands an escalation of conflict. 

Candidate Donald Trump ran the most dovish campaign in many an election cycle for a nominee of either major political party, and outside of simply bending to the reality of the geopolitical maelstrom involving the Turks and Kurds in Syria this past autumn, for which he has been blasted as some kind of appeaser or coward by both neoconservatives and neoliberals, has proven to be a most hawkish U.S. president, which aligns with the point you are making. For all of Alexander Vindman's protestations, Trump's policy regarding Ukraine was considerably more abrasive than his predecessor's. 

Bloomberg ran a solid article over the last week concerning the U.S. being compelled to concede defeat for a change, rather predictably, on the Nord Stream 2 Project which further develops the bond between Germany and Russia based on energy: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...efeat-on-nord-stream-2-pipeline-officials-say All about the world the perspicuous limits to U.S. power both soft and hard are becoming all the more readily apparent, which will help to play into partisan bickering in the U.S. as has been seen before Trump was even inaugurated almost three years ago.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> That is funny, @Reaper;. Above analogy enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple English for the common folks like me here to understand what exactly are you trying to say here?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213603561222869004
lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Iraq's parliament voted in an extraordinary session Sunday to expel all American troops from the country and file a United Nations complaint against the U.S. for violating Iraq's sovereignty with its assassination of Iranian General Qasem Soleimani in Baghdad.
> Ahead of the vote, chants of "No, no, America" rang out inside the hall.
> "Iraq called on the U.N. Security Council to condemn the bombing and assassinations," Iraq's foreign ministry said in a statement following the vote.
> ​As _The National_ reported, the Iraqi parliament approved "a five-point action plan that would require the Iraqi government to end the presence of foreign troops in the country, and withdraw its request for assistance from the anti-ISIS global coalition."
> ...


Iraqi Parliament Votes to Expel All American Troops and Submit UN Complaint Against US for Violation of Sovereignty


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1213688506305957888
Good lord the state of the left at the moment.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214006658122309632
Holy fuck. This is awesome.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214006658122309632
> Holy fuck. This is awesome.


Holy shit

He summited the peak of Mount Don't Givafuck.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Posting this gem from later in the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214036792296529921


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214006658122309632
> Holy fuck. This is awesome.


Fucking hell! The man just crucified Hollywood


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214006658122309632
> Holy fuck. This is awesome.


Holy fuck that was hilarious ???


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Ricky Gervais going HAM at the Hollywood elites at the golden globes is perhaps the most awesome moment thus far in the early days of 2020.

He said to them what they needed to hear for at least three years. Those out of touch morons who live in a very obvious bubble who have no idea about the real world needed to shut the fuck up about politics ages ago.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No one was crucified lmfao. I have no clue why a word lashing that was met with mostly laughter is making serfs jump up and down with glee.

Ricky is worth 130 million at least. He's part of the same virtue signalling club. He just went out there and boosted his brand and positioned himself so that the commoners will worship him while other commoners continue to worship other rich people.

He just did what Trump does when he goes out and riles idiots about "the establishment". And everyone goes "YAAAAYY!!" 

Nothing more.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Reaper said:


> No one was crucified lmfao. I have no clue why a word lashing that was met with mostly laughter is making serfs jump up and down with glee.


Because people are sick and tired of being lectured by tone deaf elites who are all hypocrites in their own right.

They were just glad somebody finally said it to their face.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I can see why the Right are so excited about the Gervais thing (transphobic hero + the hatred of a Hollywood they feel is becoming too diverse) but really what he said was leftist in nature.

Hollywood elites and centrists like Ellen, Debra Messing, Alyssa Milano have no clue how working class people live, workers rights, crony capitalism, lack of healthcare, minimum wage (things the Right is either against or doesn't want to talk about). They're socially progressive but not economically progressive, so they're trash. But its still better than not being economically OR socially progressive.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It was a freaking roast. You can see the reactions of people to see who is too far gone on allowing their political beliefs take over their identity. Conservatives that are taking the roast as something more than it is don't see the irony after complaining for decades about liberals making a mountain over a molehill over many issues. But the worst take I've seen is from some 'SJW' entertainment 'journalist' that bashed Gervais's comedy over it because his feelings got hurt.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Deceased GOP Strategist's Daughter Makes Files Public That Republicans Wanted Sealed


Republicans in North Carolina fought in court to stop computer files found on the redistricting expert's hard drives from going public. Now his daughter, Stephanie Hofeller, is sharing them online.




www.npr.org





This seems like it should be a bigger deal to political observers. But have to admit I laughed at the last bit of the article. Dude seemed like he is blackmailing the RNC with the information he obtained from his dead partner. lol



> During her deposition in May, she testified there may be more files from her father's work to uncover. Before Stephanie arrived at her parents' apartment, her father's business partner, Dale Oldham, had removed a laptop and a desktop computer with Hofeller's work files, Stephanie said her mother told her.
> 
> "Dale got all the good stuff," Stephanie told attorneys.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214637932050411520
A feel good ending to a sad story! A shame how many (even on the Ben Shapiro Right) impulsively and thoughtlessly rallied around Nathan Philips, who was revealed to be a fraud and instigator, until the facts came out at which point they quickly pretended the whole thing never happened.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> A feel good ending to a sad story! A shame how many (even on the Ben Shapiro Right) impulsively and thoughtlessly rallied around Nathan Philips, who was revealed to be a fraud and instigator, until the facts came out at which point they quickly pretended the whole thing never happened.


Ben Shapiro is a pro-establishment, pro-Israel neocon who can only debate batshit liberals. Nobody should take him seriously


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

What amazes me about the Covington story is that there's 90 minutes of footage of the "black hebrew israelities" harassing everyone in sight and hurling just about every racist and dehumanizing insult to boot... ... and yet in an attempt to combat racism the MSM pounced on 15 seconds of footage in which a white teenager is just standing there and smiling awkwardly.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Ben Shapiro is a pro-establishment, pro-Israel neocon who can only debate batshit liberals. Nobody should take him seriously


I agree, he should be more like Ilhan Omar and receive money from pro terrorist groups that support terrorists who murdered Israeli children because they're Jews. Those gosh darn Jews living in Israel, how dare they? Maybe he should also be more like Cenk Uguyr and deny the death of a million christian Armenians and name his media group after that genocidal government. 

And just to be clear , this message wasn't a defence of Ben Shapiro 


Jay Devito said:


> What amazes me about the Covington story is that there's 90 minutes of footage of the "black hebrew israelities" harassing everyone in sight and hurling just about every racist and dehumanizing insult to boot... ... and yet in an attempt to combat racism the MSM pounced on 15 seconds of footage in which a white teenager is just standing there and smiling awkwardly.


Because that's all that matters to them. If anyone thought that MSM tries to be fair and balanced, got a dose of reality with this story. They do not give a damn about Republicans or conservatives in the slightest and will do anything to paint them in the worst light possible. I mean, you even had celebrities and "journalists" wanting their names and others advocating violence against them.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214637932050411520
> A feel good ending to a sad story! A shame how many (even on the Ben Shapiro Right) impulsively and thoughtlessly rallied around Nathan Philips, who was revealed to be a fraud and instigator, until the facts came out at which point they quickly pretended the whole thing never happened.


Imagine if Shapiro, Patton and all the people talking shit, who made money off the outrage had to pay?

I hope he shares some money with his classmates too.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> I agree, he should be more like Ilhan Omar and receive money from pro terrorist groups that support terrorists who murdered Israeli children because they're Jews. Those gosh darn Jews living in Israel, how dare they? Maybe he should also be more like Cenk Uguyr and deny the death of a million christian Armenians and name his media group after that genocidal government.
> 
> And just to be clear , this message wasn't a defence of Ben Shapiro


It clearly is a defence of Ben Shapiro since it neither counters what I've said nor was relevant to the topic of discussion.

You are also taking the pro-Israel side to this when it's obvious if you've done any research that Israel have committed atrocities. I'm not sure the relevance of mentioning two Democrats when I don't support them and didn't say he should be like them. I even suggested in my post that he was preferable to batshit liberals lol

Just a load of garbled biased nonsense


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Imagine if Shapiro, Patton and all the people talking shit, who made money off the outrage had to pay?
> 
> I hope he shares some money with his classmates too.


Would be a strange precedent to uphold, that commenting on an altered or shortened clip means you pay a fine just because you don't have the full context. Thousands of people do that on the daily. I'm fine with news companies having to do that if there was proof they had a 60 minute clip and they edited it down to 15 seconds. But really this is the fault of the source. 

Taking money from large corporations and giving it to his classmates would be filthy socialism.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

skypod said:


> Would be a strange precedent to uphold, that commenting on an altered or shortened clip means you pay a fine just because you don't have the full context. Thousands of people do that on the daily. I'm fine with news companies having to do that if there was proof they had a 60 minute clip and they edited it down to 15 seconds. But really this is the fault of the source.
> 
> Taking money from large corporations and giving it to his classmates would be filthy socialism.


To be fair the full video if I recall was out at the same time as the clip. Most people chose not to watch it and instead got on the outrage train.

Though it was mostly in jest that they pay but there's a difference between your average person doing it and someone with a large social media presence doing it. 

I just hope the kid shares some with his classmates or pays for their college. Would be a good gesture. Some good would come from it at least.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> What amazes me about the Covington story is that there's 90 minutes of footage of the "black hebrew israelities" harassing everyone in sight and hurling just about every racist and dehumanizing insult to boot... ... and yet in an attempt to combat racism the MSM pounced on 15 seconds of footage in which a white teenager is just standing there and smiling awkwardly.


Well I think you're going a bit OTT there with black hebrews harassing everyone in sight etc, but really that's beside my point. Even if, for the sake of argument, the guy did spout off some racist stuff to to the guy, he's just a kid and he doesn't deserve to be hung, drawn and quartered by a public kangaroo court. I grew up in a white area where everyone was sexist and racist, and so was I. Luckily I moved away, grew up and now I know better.

I mean jesus if I had phone cameras on me while out about at the age of 18 I'd be completely crucified and have to go live in a forest off the grid.

Still for him to get millions off this is insane.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> Still for him to get millions off this is insane.


He didn't, he sued for millions and it settled for a secret amount, notably CNN didn't apologise as part of the settlement, so it probably was fairly minimal, less than their lawyers would have cost even if they'd won.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> He didn't, he sued for millions and it settled for a secret amount, notably CNN didn't apologise as part of the settlement, so it probably was fairly minimal, less than their lawyers would have cost even if they'd won.


Eh, CNN probably paid quite a bit. The US elections are coming up, why would they sit in court and getting dragged through the mud during an election year?

It's absolutely terrible for a News agency to be wrapped up with a case that they lied about someone willingly. Even more so when election times are their biggest numbers boost.

CNN paid to have it go away quiet, without an apology so that way it would be forgotten. You have to pay big bucks to keep it quiet and seal up the amount.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

CNN deserves to pay millions. Glad they had to settle. Stop lying and you won't get punished.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> *Well I think you're going a bit OTT there with black hebrews harassing everyone in sight etc,* but really that's beside my point. Even if, for the sake of argument, the guy did spout off some racist stuff to to the guy, he's just a kid and he doesn't deserve to be hung, drawn and quartered by a public kangaroo court. I grew up in a white area where everyone was sexist and racist, and so was I. Luckily I moved away, grew up and now I know better.
> 
> I mean jesus if I had phone cameras on me while out about at the age of 18 I'd be completely crucified and have to go live in a forest off the grid.
> 
> Still for him to get millions off this is insane.


There is literally video of this happening so you might wanna check again.

They are seen and heard verbally instigating and insulting random people just standing there. They call a bunch white children minding their own business dirty peckerwoods and dusty ass crackers... right to their face. Some of them don't even look 13 yet.

Somehow I have a feeling if four white adults in MAGA hats were hurling racial insults at a bunch of innocent black children on a field trip, the media narrative would have been totally different. Yet somehow the racist black men who instigated the entire thing - and were caught on video - managed to escape the media's criticism.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> There is literally video of this happening so you might wanna check again.
> 
> They are seen and heard verbally instigating and insulting random people just standing there. They call a bunch white children minding their own business dirty peckerwoods and dusty ass crackers... right to their face. Some of them don't even look 13 yet.
> 
> Somehow I have a feeling if four white adults in MAGA hats were hurling racial insults at a bunch of innocent black children on a field trip, the media narrative would have been totally different. Yet somehow the racist black men who instigated the entire thing - and were caught on video - managed to escape the media's criticism.


Were the kids not protesting because they're hung up on controlling womens vaginas or something? Hardly kids on a field trip learning about natural history. 

Also the reason the first story about white kids being racist was pushed by the media is because that's what sells more. This is the capitalism you all know and love. Corporations don't give a fucking shit about people yet it's only the right (who worship capitalism) who are continually surprised by this. They're designed to sell commercials and ad banners on their clicks. Stop treating companies like people and open your eyes.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

skypod said:


> *Were the kids not protesting because they're hung up on controlling womens vaginas or something?* Hardly kids on a field trip learning about natural history.
> 
> Also the reason the first story about white kids being racist was pushed by the media is because that's what sells more. This is the capitalism you all know and love. Corporations don't give a fucking shit about people yet it's only the right (who worship capitalism) who are continually surprised by this. They're designed to sell commercials and ad banners on their clicks. Stop treating companies like people and open your eyes.


Did you expect to have a serious discussion when you engage in this kind of shitposting?

1. Not everyone there was protesting.
2. The "march for life" rally in general is made up of roughly 50% women.
3. Both boys and girls were the targets of harassment that day at the hands of those men.

As someone who is pro-choice, you do us all a disservice when you incorrectly frame the abortion argument in such a manner.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Did you expect to have a serious discussion when you engage in this kind of shitposting?
> 
> 1. Not everyone there was protesting.
> 2. The "march for life" rally in general is made up of roughly 50% women.
> ...


Ahh yes shitposting.

"Ah yes the "civilized" country that executes you if you have a dissenting opinion, if you're gay... or if you're a woman who's been raped. There hasn't been world peace at any time during human history, let alone in the middle fucking east"

"I already told you I think the world would be a much better, safer place if countries like Iran had possession of all the nukes. Surely they are the most tolerant and understanding people on Earth... and they would never wield their power in aggression towards those they deemed as infidels."

"If only the radical islamists had all the nukes. The world would be a much safer place then. Gumdrops and rainbows probably."


----------------

All serious comments warranting serious discussion. 



The Convington kids are from an all male Catholic school in Kentucky. So absolutely no real world sexual or sexual health experience, and likely a very old fashioned and damaging view on men and women's role in society and how often they (as males) will allow the women in their lives to have sex (for reference: see religious history the past few thousand years). 

I think the instigators were in the wrong in that these school kids were young and shouldn't have been approached, but comparing this to Black kids on an innocent field trip doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

skypod said:


> Ahh yes shitposting.
> 
> "Ah yes the "civilized" country that executes you if you have a dissenting opinion, if you're gay... or if you're a woman who's been raped. There hasn't been world peace at any time during human history, let alone in the middle fucking east"
> 
> ...


Yes when people insinuate that America is the single most most evil country in the world, I take that as a joke that's not meant to be taken seriously. No sense in trying to convince someone with such a warped point of view. Might as well try and have a laugh.



skypod said:


> The Convington kids are from an all male Catholic school in Kentucky. So absolutely no real world sexual or sexual health experience, and likely a very old fashioned and damaging view on men and women's role in society and how often they (as males) will allow the women in their lives to have sex (for reference: see religious history the past few thousand years).
> 
> I think the instigators were in the wrong in that these school kids were young and shouldn't have been approached, but comparing this to Black kids on an innocent field trip doesn't make any sense.


Those children were innocent. They were not bothering anybody. They did not ask to be harassed and called names. Regardless of whether you agree with their reason for being there.

If you took the exact same situation but reverse the races of the people involved, you know full well the four grown men would have been the focal point of the story. The "optics" of four grown white men yelling racial slurs at a group of black children would have made for a prime story.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> [
> Critics of the corporate media as well as supporters and staffers of Sen. Bernie Sanders' campaign blasted the moderators of the _CNN_/_Des Moines Register_ Democratic presidential debate Tuesday night for employing centrist talking points and demonstrating a bias against Sanders in how they framed questions.
> The debate, which ran over two hours, was moderated by the _Register_'s Brianne Pfannenstiel and _CNN_'s Wolf Blitzer and Abby Phillip. It featured six of the 12 remaining Democratic candidates: Sanders (I-Vt.), former Vice President Joe Biden, Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.), Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-Minn.), billionaire environmentalist Tom Steyer, and former South Bend, Indiana Mayor Pete Buttigieg.
> As _Common Dreams_ reported, the financial burden of deploying American forces was notably absent during first part of the debate—a lengthy discussion on foreign policy and war—but the moderators did ask candidates about the costs of implementing Medicare for All healthcare, as Sanders has proposed. That contrast, and the presentation of the healthcare questions, sparked swift condemnation from progressives.
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A Missouri bill intended to bar libraries in the US state from stocking “age-inappropriate sexual material” for children has been described by critics as “a shockingly transparent attempt to legalise book banning” that could land librarians who refuse to comply with it in jail.
> Under the parental oversight of public libraries bill, which has been proposed by Missouri Republican Ben Baker, panels of parents would be elected to evaluate whether books are appropriate for children. Public hearings would then be held by the boards to ask for suggestions of potentially inappropriate books, with public libraries that allow minors access to such titles to have their funding stripped. Librarians who refuse to comply could be fined and imprisoned for up to one year.
> 
> 
> ...


Missouri could jail librarians for lending 'age-inappropriate' books


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

These debates are horrible. And unlike past debates dating back all the way to 2008, I can’t say I watched a single one all the way through for the 2020 cycle. Between the known bias against Bernie Sanders and candidates Andrew Yang, Tulsi Gabbard, and Jay Inslee being basically ignored and even blocked from being on the debate stage (I know Inslee dropped out of the race long ago), I just can’t be arsed to tune in from an international viewer's perspective.



virus21 said:


> Missouri could jail librarians for lending 'age-inappropriate' books


_sigh_


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Which of these 2020
Democrats agrees
with you most?*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/policy-2020/quiz-which-candidate-agrees-with-me/



According to this questionnaire, Warren agrees with me the most at 17/20, then Sanders at 14/20. Surprised Steyer came in third at 11/20; I hadn’t been looking at his platform. Biden came in dead last at 4/20! ?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Clique said:


> *Which of these 2020
> Democrats agrees
> with you most?*
> 
> ...


Sunday Quiz!

Yang 9, Bloomberg 8, Biden 7, Gabbard 7 (hmmm), Buttigieg 5, Klobuchar 5, Sanders 5, Steyer 4, Warren 2

All aboard the gang gang


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

From a random non-American perspective, I got

Yang 12, Biden 10, Bloomberg 10, Buttigieg 10, Steyer 10, Klobuchar 9 , Gabbard 8, Warren 7, Sanders 4.

Guess I'm still an establishment centralist 4 years on. Probably shows how far left the Democratic party have swung since 2016 that I disagree with the 2 most popular candidates the most.

Yang positions seem the most pragmatic of the bunch even with those I disagree with. Glad he's the one I agree with the most.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

From a non-American perspective:

I got Sanders 13, Warren 13, Yang 9, Steyer 8, Gabbard 7, Biden 6, Bloomberg 6, Buttigieg 6, Klobuchar 6.

I find it interesting because when I did an I Side With quiz, I match up with Sanders first and Gabbard second. Warren and Yang are a bit further down, and then the rest of the candidates. The I Side With quiz goes _really_ in-depth though, and is aimed at political junkies in general. So I don’t know how accurate the Washington Post quiz is, since it seems to be aimed at those with a more casual interest in politics. It leaves a lot of blank spots for half the candidates listed (Gabbard in particular), and I’m surprised that the quiz is okay with blank answers. And if they’re not sure about their stances on certain policy, why don’t they just ask them even if it is for clarity purposes?

But otherwise, it isn't inconsistent with my views.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> In the United States, a legion of administrative healthcare workers and health insurance employees who play no direct role in providing patient care costs every American man, woman and child an average of $2,497 per year.
> Across the border in Canada, where a single-payer system has been in place since 1962, the cost of administering healthcare is just $551 per person — less than a quarter as much.
> That spending mismatch, tallied in a study published this week in the Annals of Internal Medicine, could challenge some assumptions about the relative efficiency of public and private healthcare programs. It could also become a hot political talking point on the American campaign trail as presidential candidates debate the pros and cons of government-funded universal health insurance.
> Progressive contenders for the Democratic nomination, including Sen. Bernie Sanders of Vermont and Sen. Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts, are calling for a “Medicare for All” system. More centrist candidates, including former Vice President Joe Biden and former South Bend, Ind., Mayor Pete Buttigieg, have questioned the wisdom of turning the government into the nation’s sole health insurer.
> ...


U.S. health system costs four times more to run than Canada’s single-payer system


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

It's starting!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

virus21 said:


> U.S. health system costs four times more to run than Canada’s single-payer system


In Canada, if you have money, you can get care faster. In America, if you have money, you are milked faster for the care you receive.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1218963833168916480
Military Industrial complex is still a-ok though, right Joe?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miss Sally said:


> It's starting!


Also lmfao they can't even choose one. Hafta endorse both WOMEN. So strong. So independent.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Couple of key points:

* Really bold move by Tulsi to push forward for legalizing and regulating all drugs following on from Yang's decriminalization position. Glad this is starting to gain traction in the Dem primaries. If there's one positive to take away from the Democratic primaries it's the beginning shift away from the war on drugs position towards one that promotes individual freedom.

* Some progressive commentators have FINALLY begun to realize what some of us have said all along thanks to the debacle at the last CNN debate: That Warren is an absolute fraud, a liar and a career politician who has no real principles. I know Jimmy Dore for a while has been against her and now Kyle has started turning on her. I still expect the likes of TYT and David Pakmen to suck up to her but they have always been lost causes.

Bernie for my liking is still way too weak when it comes to people attacking him for things in which are clearly not true about him regardless of what you think about his policies. He's obviously not sexist, I don't believe for a single second he ever said a woman can't be president, especially coming from a notorious liar like Elizabeth Warren.

He needs to grow a back bone and hit back, start counter punching Warren and fucking expose her. She's not your friend, she's a fucking snake


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tulsi is suing Hillary for defamation of character. Take it all. :sundin

Yang and Tulsi are right of course. Legalize it all.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220011746968195073
Based Tulsi!


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

On this week's episode of _"Kids Say The Darndest Things"_...









AOC: 'No one ever makes a billion dollars. You take a billion dollars'


The New York congresswoman said billionaires make their money "off the backs" of "undocumented people," "black and brown people being paid under a living wage" and "single mothers."




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220875334859575302
CNN not even trying to hide that it is part of the corporate wing of the Democratic Party. A shameless smear of a beloved and good-natured comedian/podcaster all because he had the audacity to say he will likely vote for Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220875334859575302
> CNN not even trying to hide that it is part of the corporate wing of the Democratic Party. A shameless smear of a beloved and good-natured comedian/podcaster all because he had the audacity to say he will likely vote for Bernie Sanders.


I don't know much about American news being aligned with whichever wing, but this shit stinks.

"But that practice, when it brings a figure like Rogan into the political spotlight, also carries the risk of alienating parts of a liberal base that, especially in the Trump era, has become increasingly cautious about the company it keeps -- and what that signals to marginalized communities "

You basically have to be insanely PC, so much so that you can not offend any singular person's feelings amongst this multi-faceted group. This is why we can't win any fuckin' votes in England, or America. The left wing has become so extreme, to the point that anyone who disagrees with any "liberal" view, gets kicked out. This shit just pushes more people who are usually more central, or casual, to the right.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220826136202170370


> WASHINGTON—Slamming the campaign for promoting the popular podcaster’s backing, liberals said Friday that Bernie Sanders’s acceptance of Joe Rogan’s endorsement sends a dangerous message that the candidate is trying to win the 2020 presidential election. “This is just the Sanders campaign opening the gates to a plurality of people who would vote for him and help him win the presidency,” said political commentator Scott Griffin, who called the campaign’s promotion of Rogan’s endorsement a true “mask off” moment, exposing Sanders’s goal of winning the Democratic primary and eventually the general election. “It’s very unnerving to see a Democratic candidate like Bernie Sanders try to court voters from varying constituencies and demographics. It’s like his whole strategy is beating Trump. We saw hints of this in 2016, but I’m truly sickened to see it rearing its ugly head again. I’m all for creating a Democratic majority, but not if we have to accept more people than the other side has.” Griffin added that it was even more disturbing that Sanders would attempt this during an election year.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

People on Joe Rogans Reddit and Youtube channels talking about registering as Democrats to get Bernie in.

The corporate fake-woke centre is counting on trans supporters to leave Bernie (y'know, a fraction of the population as a whole) and it may backfire.

Although overall, this is all twitter drama and from what I learned about the UK election in December, is that its very misleading to get a feel for an election from twitter. Most people work all day and come home to watch an hour of trash mainstream news every night before bed. These people are only going to get the gist of all this nonsense.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Look I don't give a fuck about Bernie. Fuck Bernie... but boy is it funny to watch the left stumble over itself attempting to justify how poorly he's being treated. It's painfully obvious that the establishment is actively working to keep him from getting the nomination.

I see so many SJW's acting in bad faith on Twitter saying things like "Bernie should really disavow Joe Rogan's endorsement if he wants to show solidarity with blah blah blah"... okay and? If he disavows Joe Rogan are you gonna vote for him instead of Warren? If not then why the fuck should he try and pander to your sorry ass.

Love, LOVE watching the left eat itself.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

skypod said:


> People on Joe Rogans Reddit and Youtube channels talking about registering as Democrats to get Bernie in.
> 
> The corporate fake-woke centre is counting on trans supporters to leave Bernie (y'know, a fraction of the population as a whole) and it may backfire.
> 
> Although overall, this is all twitter drama and from what I learned about the UK election in December, is that its very misleading to get a feel for an election from twitter. Most people work all day and come home to watch an hour of trash mainstream news every night before bed. These people are only going to get the gist of all this nonsense.


Very true. Biden is still in the lead in most Democratic primary polls despite his constant blunders and blatant dishonesty and corruption. Reddit, Twitter, and Youtube are not good representations of where the voting population is at.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Sen. Elizabeth Warren: "Young Trans Person" Will Choose My Secretary Of Education



> *Sen. Elizabeth Warren: "Young Trans Person" Will Choose My Secretary Of Education*
> 
> 
> Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) speaking at a presidential campaign stop at the NewBo City Market in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, said that she would only appoint a Secretary of Education that a 9-year-old trans youth she met would interview and approve of.
> ...


Forgot the trans part of it. We know this is her spouting bullshit and that is not what would happen, but look at how it sounds. You're going to have one teenager interview your Sec. of education candidates and decide for you. One teenager. Are you fucking goofy?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Sad to see her going down the Kamala/Gillibrand/Robert Francis route of pandering to the "Talk to your manager" woke left of twitter. You can never be woke enough for them


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222562936771809280
Brilliant. 

And I just love how they vindicate everything he's saying by cutting him off and condescending him in that schoolmarm tone.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

The democratic party is a shitshow. Got off of work expecting the results of the Iowa caucus to be mostly reported by now, and we're approaching midnight with only 2% reporting. What an incompetent party.

Though from early results, lmao at Biden being in 5th right now, losing to Amy fucking Klobuchar


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Live footage of the Iowa DNC:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The democratic party has always been the responsible, ethical party. They don't compromise elections. They don't deal in shady activity.

I'm sure there is a rational explanation for all of this.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

If the number holds, Sanders wins Iowa. Which isn't as significant as it should be because of the DNC's incompetence snuffing out the media momentum he would've gotten had the results been released yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224761002513715200
Biden in 4th  

Terrible performance by him. He went into Iowa with polling suggesting he'd get a strong second place, to only getting roughly 12% of the vote. This is the "electable" candidate, we're told.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Ummm......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224731240793767936


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225610404325478400
Co-sponsored by the Squad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jimmy Dore goes absolutely HAM while on Tucker Carlson's show. He is not allowed to appear on CNN or MSNBC btw.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LMFAO that Fox fucking News is the voice of reason here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Trump turned the world topsy-turvy


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226170926406012930
What a future for white people in America.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226170926406012930
> What a future for white people in America.


The fact that a prominent political figure can have this conversation right in the open and receive zero blow back in the mainstream press is pretty fucking scary.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> What a future for white people in America.


The video didn't load for me at first and I was thinking "wow Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain is gay?"


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Jordan Peterson Reportedly Has Neurological Damage, In Addiction Recovery



> *Jordan Peterson Reportedly Has Neurological Damage, In Addiction Recovery *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benzos are a motherfucker to quit. Only withdrawal other than alcohol that can kill you. Plus, the anxiety that it's being taken for comes back ten times worse during the withdrawal.

Induced coma was a mistake. There's a reason he had to go to Russia for it. They don't do it over here anymore because it's not considered safe. He's on anti-seizure meds now which means he was having them. If I had to guess with the induced coma they had him go cold turkey and his body couldn't take it and started seizing causing the neurological damage.

Cold turkey benzo withdrawal is a terrible idea. You need to be weaned off it of it giving your body time to adjust and receive other meds at the time to keep your system from dangerous reactions. It's hard, but cold turkey is just too potentially dangerous an alternative. Best guess he tried the weaning method first, since it was reported back in October he was being treated for addiction, but couldn't kick it so he decided to be put in a coma, let the withdrawal happen while unconscious, and wake up free from addiction. Body just couldn't handle it though.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He stumbled on his own 9th rule for life.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> He stumbled on his own 9th rule for life.


Assume the person you're listening to knows something you don't? 

Do you mean the last rule? 

Rule11
Pet a cat when you encounter one on the street.

That talks about dealing with loss and suffering.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Blatant propaganda from the MIC on Fox News for a completely unjustifiable 19-year war.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Judge Jeanine warns about 2020 Democrats' extreme leftist agenda: 'You need to start worrying'

Voters need to know the risks of the ideas that the Democrats running for president are pushing -- and how their agenda would impact Americans' day-to-day lives, Judge Jeanine Pirro said Saturday night.

"As the Democratic primaries continue, understand that you are looking at the most extreme leftist agenda America has ever witnessed. So you need to start worrying. In fact, you need to be afraid," Pirro said in her opening statement on "Justice with Judge Jeanine."

Democrats' policies and positions show they simply don't care about everyday people, Pirro said.

"These people don't care about you, your safety, civil tranquility, innocent Americans or law and order," she said. "Because if they did, they would support the police, law enforcement, ICE, Border Patrol, the military and all the agencies designed to protect the safety of the American citizenry.

"But no," she added. "These leftists openly defy the law and protect those who are guilty of violating it."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see Cecily Strong parody Judge Jeanine on this week's SNL.

I can't believe people watch Fox news as an actual source of information instead of watching it like I watch a Saw movie.

"The most extreme leftist agenda America has ever witnessed?" Has this dumb bitch heard of FDR? Have any of the dumb bitches who watch Fox heard of FDR? How about Ronald Reagan? Isn't he their God? Didn't he give amnesty to 3M undocumented immigrants? 

Think about how far right the Republicans have moved that if Reagan proposed amnesty today he'd be considered an "America hating commie lib cuck".


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Mike Bloomberg reportedly considering Hillary Clinton as running mate


Presidential hopeful Michael Bloomberg is reportedly considering Hillary Clinton as his running mate, a prospect that evoked laughter from pundits Saturday who called it a terrible idea.




www.bostonherald.com


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Imagine burning a billion dollars of your own money just to get Trump re-elected.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

He surely must be a Trump plant if he's doing that. Hilary lost because people fucking hate her and saw through her bullshit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who was responsible for getting illegal immigrants driver's licenses? I read that they gave them licenses so they "wouldnt flee the scene of a car accident because they dont have insurance." But someone else said it's just so they have ID so they can get the illegal immigrant vote.

At this point, we're fucked and I dony know who to trust....


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Cooper09 said:


> He surely must be a Trump plant if he's doing that. Hilary lost because people fucking hate her and saw through her bullshit.


People hate Trump and a 6 year old could see through his bullshit. Clinton also had the most people vote for her. As a VP it's hard to think of anyone better qualified, maybe Biden.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> People hate Trump and a 6 year old could see through his bullshit. Clinton also had the most people vote for her. As a VP it's hard to think of anyone better qualified, maybe Biden.


                                                              

a bloomberg/clinton ticket would be a guaranteed trump victory.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

"Vote blue no matter who" sounds good but the reality is people like me-- disaffected millennials aren't standing in line for hours to vote for Bloomberg/Clinton. 

My generation already feels disenfranchised between the electoral college, gerrymandering, Citizens United, and 2016 DNC fuckery, Michael Bloomberg buying the nomination would devastate turnout.

Yea Trump basically only won by 70,000 votes across 3 swing states, but that was with Hilary getting 3M more votes; if the blue turnout isn't there Trump could win those swing states by 500,000 votes.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Nothing Finer said:


> People hate Trump and a 6 year old could see through his bullshit. Clinton also had the most people vote for her. As a VP it's hard to think of anyone better qualified, maybe Biden.


You have to assume that at least half the people who vote do so not out of overwhelming support, but for the candidate/party they believe to be the lesser evil.

You're right Trump was not loved by everyone, but the fact that he still won the election tells you all you need to know regarding the public's opinion of Hillary Clinton. For every person that couldn't see themselves voting for Trump... there's someone that felt the same in reverse.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> You have to assume that at least half the people who vote do so not out of overwhelming support, but for the candidate/party they believe to be the lesser evil.
> 
> You're right Trump was not loved by everyone, but the fact that he still won the election tells you all you need to know regarding the public's opinion of Hillary Clinton. For every person that couldn't see themselves voting for Trump... there's someone that felt the same in reverse.


It's moreso that Americans believe anything they hear. You guys will have propaganda after propaganda ads for anything over there, and the citizens will eat it up.

For us, whenever something of that nature plays over here, we just laugh at it and ignore it. At least a large majority of us do.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> It's moreso that Americans believe anything they hear. You guys will have propaganda after propaganda ads for anything over there, and the citizens will eat it up.
> 
> For us, whenever something of that nature plays over here, we just laugh at it and ignore it. At least a large majority of us do.


Yea, Americans are dumb, that's why Michael Bloomberg has been able to gain so much ground just by running $300M worth of commercials. The people that support him don't even know who he is beyond his 30 second ads-- he's polling well with minorities even though he's the racist who created stop and frisk, which almost exclusively targets minorities, but that isn't in his ads so they don't know.

If the DNC screws Bernie and gives Bloomberg the nom all it's going to take is for Trump to run ads on stop and frisk and it's over, the minority turnout will be suppressed and Trump will win easily.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> n December 2015, employees at Everytown for Gun Safety, the gun control organization funded by Mike Bloomberg, arrived at work to find a holiday gift on their desks from their employer: the former mayor’s 1997 autobiography, _Bloomberg by Bloomberg_. Flipping through the book, staffers found themselves uncomfortably reading their billionaire founder’s boasts about keeping “a girlfriend in every city” and other womanizing exploits as a Wall Street up-and-comer.
> “A few people started immediately going through it and sending the cringe-iest parts around on email chains,” one former Everytown employee told me. “Hardly the most controversial things he’s said, but it’s still a bad look.”
> Indeed, Bloomberg’s casual boasts about his sex life in his own autobiography are now some of the least problematic parts of the his candidacy for president. In recent days, the former New York City mayor’s track record on race is undergoing renewed scrutiny: Bloomberg oversaw and expanded the racist and unconstitutional “stop and frisk” program, and a newly unearthed video shows him blaming the end of a racially discriminatory housing practice known as “redlining” for the 2008 economic recession. But it takes a telling amount of gall and cluelessness to gift a book with anecdotes about your own womanizing to employees at your gun safety non-profit in the year 2015, especially for a politician with presidential ambitions who has been vigorously denying allegations of misogyny throughout his entire career—including nearly 40 sex discrimination and sexual harassment lawsuits brought against him and his organizations by 64 women over the past several decades.
> Bloomberg’s sexism, like that of fellow New York City billionaire Donald Trump, has been prolific and well-documented, but for some reason, the stories about him don’t seem to have taken hold. He is still being embraced by the Democratic establishment as a viable option for its presidential nominee. He surged to third place in several 2020 polls this week; the Democratic National Committee changed its rules to allow him to participate in the next primary debate; House Speaker Nancy Pelosi said his presence in the primary is a “positive one.”
> ...


FOCUS: 64 Different Women Have Filed 40 Lawsuits Against Michael Bloomberg for Sexual Harassment and Discrimination


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea, Americans are dumb, that's why Michael Bloomberg has been able to gain so much ground just by running $300M worth of commercials. The people that support him don't even know who he is beyond his 30 second ads-- he's polling well with minorities even though *he's the racist who created stop and frisk, which almost exclusively targets minorities, but that isn't in his ads so they don't know.*
> 
> If the DNC screws Bernie and gives Bloomberg the nom all it's going to take is for Trump to run ads on stop and frisk and it's over, the minority turnout will be suppressed and Trump will win easily.


You can argue the merits and effectiveness of stop and frisk all you want, but I'm sorry it's not a racist policy.

If the goal is to prevent crime, then the groups that commit the most crime will be effected. There is a greater police presence in these neighborhoods for a reason, not because the cops hate black and brown people. 

NYPD already has plenty of black and brown people.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Im still trying to figure out why people support Bernie.... I don't care how much you think his policies are the best thing since pizza. He's a weak leader!

And he's shown it time and time again. If this man can't control his own supporters how is he going to do a fucking thing in office? As soon as he gets any opposition he'd crumble like a poorly made apple pie.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bernie really needs a Reagan “I’m paying for this microphone!” kind of moment.

At the same time, these protesters need to stop doing this shit over and over again with his campaign. I don’t care if some of his supporters are okay with him deferring to others on the stage, because he lets them share their views. He looks weak to others, both around the world and at home, when this stuff happens on his time during his campaign. POTUS can’t look weak, or he/she won’t be able to use the bully pulpit to get anything done during their term(s) and will essentially be inviting more protesters to further continue to interrupt and hijack him/her when speaking.

You’d think that the people that would benefit from Bernie’s leadership the most would understand this.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

If someone did that at a Trump rally, he wouldn't have to do anything, his gun toting supporters would shoot the person. Much better outcome.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Which is extreme, since security escorting the protesters off the premises should be enough. Since that works everywhere else.

I don’t think I’m going to continue paying much attention to this race. It’s clear that I don’t understand some of the voters in the US.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

It's the text book definition of a non-issue, what's he meant to do, shove the person off the stage?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Last night Michael Bloomberg got his shit pushed in way up past his lungs. Tonight on Tucker Carlson Mark Steyn said that Michael Bloomberg did so badly he wants everyone who saw the debate to sign a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> It's the text book definition of a non-issue, what's he meant to do, shove the person off the stage?


No, but he does need to stand up for himself a bit more, and security needs to stop letting this happen. How can someone believe that a candidate will fight for them and deliver real, positive, lasting change when this keeps happening?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

bernie's projected to win nevada by a fucking blowout, holy shit. we might have a legit chance at sc now.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231582734323195904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231351029616316416


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

American finally realising they've never had left wing politicians and left wing political commentators. You have center-right and far right. Matthews is center-right.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

The dems wouldn't be caught dead running two white men on the ticket, so if Bernie wins the nomination that leaves either Harris, Booker or Warren for VP. 

Unless they go with a wild card.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

skypod said:


> American finally realising they've never had left wing politicians and left wing political commentators. You have center-right and far right. Matthews is center-right.


The media personalities are losing their collective minds at the thought of Sanders possibly winning the nomination and getting elected. I think they would rather have four more years of the current administration over Sanders' progressive platform.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231361271896756225
?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> The dems wouldn't be caught dead running two white men on the ticket, so if Bernie wins the nomination that leaves either Harris, Booker or Warren for VP.
> 
> Unless they go with a wild card.


Unless Bernie doesn't win a majority, and is force to compromise with the DNC in a brokered convention, there's no way in hell he chooses Booker or Harris for VP. And I'm skeptical he'll pick Warren after her slimeball tactics the past few weeks.

He's said he wants a younger, female VP who shares his worldview. I've heard Barbara Lee, Nina Turner, Rashida Tlaib floated around. Personally, I'd like a wild card that I'm not sure is even on his radar. 

Sara Nelson, President of the AFA, is young(47), a demsoc, and a badass labor leader who brought Trump to his knees in the 2019 government shutdown by organizing a strike among airline workers and calling more broadly for a general strike. Hours later Trump caved and signed the budget into law. Bernie's whole theory of getting his agenda passed is organizing and mobilizing workers to exercise their power and put pressure on would-be opponents. Might as well have a VP with a proven record of doing just that.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

DaRealNugget said:


> Unless Bernie doesn't win a majority, and is force to compromise with the DNC in a brokered convention, there's no way in hell he chooses Booker or Harris for VP. And I'm skeptical he'll pick Warren after her slimeball tactics the past few weeks.
> 
> He's said he wants a younger, female VP who shares his worldview. I've heard Barbara Lee, Nina Turner, Rashida Tlaib floated around. Personally, I'd like a wild card that I'm not sure is even on his radar.
> 
> Sara Nelson, President of the AFA, is young(47), a demsoc, and a badass labor leader who brought Trump to his knees in the 2019 government shutdown by organizing a strike among airline workers and calling more broadly for a general strike. Hours later Trump caved and signed the budget into law. Bernie's whole theory of getting his agenda passed is organizing and mobilizing workers to exercise their power and put pressure on would-be opponents. Might as well have a VP with a proven record of doing just that.


You could be right, but I figured Bernie would be pressured into choosing someone more moderate who could 'balance' him out. If his VP pick is another radical it could alienate some dem voters, let alone independents.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Tulsi Gabbard, AOC, & Liz Warren are possibilities too.

Tulsi Gabbard is anti-regime change war, strong environmentalist (The OFF Act), socially liberal, and UBI friendly. Plus she’s a military vet. The only drawback would be her previous positions towards gays and Muslims (radical Islam), and the DNC would at least make a big stink over her former stance on gays despite the fact that it was still acceptable to hold such stances only a decade ago in the US.

AOC already agrees with Sanders on certain issues and would meet the age requirement to be eligible to be President in 2024 after 1 Sanders term.

Warren is going after Hillary voters, and those that are anti-Wall Street. Plus, after a Sanders term, she would have an easier time running an all-female ticket, something that Hillary was advised to not do during her run.

Don’t know who would be picked, or if the person is even listed here, but I trust Sanders’ judgment.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Lol at the insane media and Trump supporter explosion if he picked AOC. Glorious tears.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Lol at the insane media and Trump supporter explosion if he picked AOC. Glorious tears.


Tears of laughter you mean. If Bernie picked AOC he could kiss his chances goodbye before it's even started. Assuming he has a chance to begin with.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Vice covering up for Liz Warren's campaign now:









How a Warren Surrogate’s Tweet About a Black Barbershop Turned Into the Dumbest Fake Controversy of 2020


No, an Elizabeth Warren surrogate did not fake visits to black barbershops in South Carolina. But that's not what the internet wants to believe.




www.vice.com





Thankfully people are calling them out. This article is total nonsense and everybody knows it. This was clearly staged and a last ditch effort to rack up likes and engagement from woke twitter. They know they don't have the support of black people.

Remember folks, the white people in Get Out were *liberals.*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

@ Bernie continually supporting communist dictatorships . But nah, he can't possibly be incredibly sympathetic, if not supportive of communism, he's a democratic socialist dammit!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Tears of laughter you mean. If Bernie picked AOC he could kiss his chances goodbye before it's even started. Assuming he has a chance to begin with.


Considering even MSNBC are flipping out over the Bernie express taking off, if AOC jumped on board the Fox talking heads would be screaming about communism having the sky fall in 24/7. There wouldn't be any laughter about it. The memo from Murdoch wouldn't allow it.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> @ Bernie continually supporting communist dictatorships . But nah, he can't possibly be incredibly sympathetic, if not supportive of communism, he's a democratic socialist dammit!


Please explain?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> @ Bernie continually supporting communist dictatorships . But nah, he can't possibly be incredibly sympathetic, if not supportive of communism, he's a democratic socialist dammit!












Being honest about someone doing something good is just telling the truth instead of being a politician. Bad people and bad regimes can and will occasionally do good things. Saying everything Castro did was bad just because he did it is just stupid. Teaching people to be literate was a good thing, and that's what Bernie said.

Real life dictators aren't movie villains that are trying to destroy the world and everything they do is awful and wrong. Saything everything they do is wrong is just being a politician. Admitting when something they did that was a positive thing that was actually a good thing and then sticking to it is being honest.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Considering even MSNBC are flipping out over the Bernie express taking off, if AOC jumped on board the Fox talking heads would be screaming about communism having the sky fall in 24/7. There wouldn't be any laughter about it. The memo from Murdoch wouldn't allow it.


They would treat her exactly as the democrats treated Sarah Palin.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't know why AOC's even being discussed. She's not eligible to be VP. VP must meet the same age requirements as President.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Joe Biden thinks 150 million people have died in America from gun violence since 2007.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Being honest about someone doing something good is just telling the truth instead of being a politician. Bad people and bad regimes can and will occasionally do good things. Saying everything Castro did was bad just because he did it is just stupid. Teaching people to be literate was a good thing, and that's what Bernie said.
> 
> Real life dictators aren't movie villains that are trying to destroy the world and everything they do is awful and wrong. Saything everything they do is wrong is just being a politician. Admitting when something they did that was a positive thing that was actually a good thing and then sticking to it is being honest.


Dictators aren't villains? Really? That's a new one.

Someone who believes they have singular authority to rule over a people? Someone who kills and/or jails all those who oppose? That doesn't constitute as them being comparable to a movie villain? 

We have a literacy program too. It's called teach your fucking children to read.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

This should be a poll but does Bernie really have a shot against Trump?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

DaRealNugget said:


> Don't know why AOC's even being discussed. She's not eligible to be VP. VP must meet the same age requirements as President.


Maybe because this is a politics topic and it was asked who the VP pick might be. And I responded to this topic as the people I usually trust talking politics to in real life about it are either: 
a) unfortunately not alive anymore 
b) have moved away 
c) haven’t seen them since freshman year in college and have no idea if they would be interested in talking again with me, politics or otherwise. 

I never planned on discussing politics (any nation's politics, not just the US) on a wrestling message board to begin with either, ever. I personally don’t like discussing politics on the internet in general. My focus is the environment; hence awareness of AOC’s Green New Deal & Gabbard’s OFF Act. But I though I had something to offer and shared my thoughts on it.

I never said they would actually pick AOC (or anyone I listed for that matter), or that she would accept, or that she as any ambitions whatsoever.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> They would treat her exactly as the democrats treated Sarah Palin.












Awwwwww everything's so unfaaair


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Dictators aren't villains? Really? That's a new one.
> 
> Someone who believes they have singular authority to rule over a people? Someone who kills and/or jails all those who oppose? That doesn't constitute as them being comparable to a movie villain?
> 
> We have a literacy program too. It's called teach your fucking children to read.


Perhaps your literacy program need some work because you completely missed the point of the post.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Awwwwww everything's so unfaaair


You misunderstood me friend. I wasn't complaining, I was just making a statement of fact.

The republicans would try and portray AOC exactly as the dems tried to portray Palin, a bimbo who didn't know anything and was in over her head. Her nomination would be an easy play for the GOP.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> Please explain?


I don't need to explain Bernie Sanders' sympathies towards dictatorships, I've already done it in the past. 


Impeccable Sin said:


> Being honest about someone doing something good is just telling the truth instead of being a politician. Bad people and bad regimes can and will occasionally do good things. Saying everything Castro did was bad just because he did it is just stupid. Teaching people to be literate was a good thing, and that's what Bernie said.
> 
> Real life dictators aren't movie villains that are trying to destroy the world and everything they do is awful and wrong. Saything everything they do is wrong is just being a politician. Admitting when something they did that was a positive thing that was actually a good thing and then sticking to it is being honest.


Just because you disagree, doesn't mean you're correct and here's why you're wrong. There are no good dictators, no matter how much sympathy you want to throw their way because you agree with their garbage policies . Fidel Castro's literacy program was an actually *communist propaganda*. If you can't tell why Bernie would support his "literacy program", then well,I can't help you. Cuba's literacy rate before Castro took over, was 77% which was one of the highest in Latin America at the time. Sorry, but this hardly overrides the murdering and jailing political dissenters, horrible crimes against gays and other repressive garbage he did. This one, is black and white as you can get, but some how , ignorant fools are trying to make Fidel Castro into some shade of grey . It's a damn shame and people defending Castro should be embarrassed of themselves. This is just one in another long line of Bernie Sanders sympathetic views towards communism and their dictators


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> You misunderstood me friend. I wasn't complaining, I was just making a statement of fact.
> 
> The republicans would try and portray AOC exactly as the dems tried to portray Palin, a bimbo who didn't know anything and was in over her head. Her nomination would be an easy play for the GOP.


You speculating on a hypothetical situation is about as far away from a statement of fact as you can get.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't get the democrats at all.

The most qualified people I see are clearly Mike Bloomberg and Pete (FFS he's a former Mckinsey consultant who speaks 8 languages, are you terrified of smart people?) . Yet, they seem to be hated by a lot of democrats. America isn't progressive enough for a woman president though, let alone a gay one, so Mike is a great choice for the democrats. He's got the experience, the leadership, he built himself from nothing, he's done so much already for multiple communities, yet all these people wana talk about "HE'S A BILLIONAIRE FUCK HIM". Ya, Ok.

Bernie winning would be a welcomed miracle, but let's be realistic. Going with Biden means another 4 year for Trump.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I disagree with the notion that America isn’t ready or progressive enough for a woman president or a gay president, and I’m not sure on what grounds people think that, since the same thing was said about a black president. Quite a few policies that are popular and desired in the US are progressive in nature. In general, if the candidate energize the base for turnout, help the down ballot races and don’t have many campaign errors, they can win.

However, the candidates in this particular race that can do that are neither a woman nor gay this round. It’s impossible with Bernie in the race, who has a historically consistent progressive record, has anti-establishment credibility, has left wing populist ideas that can counter Trump`s right wing populist ideas, and who many of his supporters believed was robbed of the 2016 nomination (which they`re partially right about, since the superdelegates weren’t awarded proportionally like in 2008; but at the same time, it was obvious who was going to win the nomination from the get go even if it was done fairly). Otherwise, they (the female/gay candidates) would be doing much better.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Why has Tulsi Gabbard not dropped out yet? 

Be interesting to see if the Coronavirus affects the Democratic primary or the election in November. People can't afford to get quarantined or associated costs with testing (see below), can't afford to miss work because of cruel US policies that punish working people. The virus may spread fast and there's going to be a huge lack of confidence in Trump even from the right if this isn't dealt with. 

'Why Are We Being Charged?' Surprise Bills From Coronavirus Testing Spark Calls for Government to Cover All Costs


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Chris Matthews forced into self exile for being a heathen. 









Chris Matthews announces his retirement from MSNBC


MSNBC’s Chris Matthews abruptly announced his retirement at the top of his program on Monday night after a tumultuous month that included calls for his firing.”I’m retiring. This is the…




thehill.com





The morally superior left strikes again.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> I disagree with the notion that America isn’t ready or progressive enough for a woman president or a gay president, and I’m not sure on what grounds people think that, since the same thing was said about a black president.


I agree with this. If you look at the 2018 Midterms a lot of women and lot of non white Democrat's flipped seat's in purple and light red congressional districts. However what I think could hurt a woman or a gay candidate running is a lot of voter's in the primary just want to beat Trump and they ratioanize "I would not be against voting a gay candidate or a woman but I think a generic white guy aka Biden has a better chance at getting a neighbors vote or some random swing voter in Michigan". Fairly or unfairly even the most milquetoast woman or gay dude in a Presidential election will have a harder time trying to be a "safe" candidate in a crowded field. Like if Klobuchar was a dude their might have been more of an establishment push then she ever got


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Jay Devito said:


> Chris Matthews forced into self exile for being a heathen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I missing something. He literally had a track record of inappropriate behaivor and had NDA's with women he harassed in the past. If a regular person behaved like Chris Matthews they would be lucky if being out of a job (several years later) is the only bad thing that happened to them. I don't like the online cancel culture of going after people for simply saying things they believe are problematic,Matthews on the other hand is someone who actually did bad things and when the Matthews,O'Reilly and Matt Lauer's of the word are exposed people no matter where they stand on political issues should be happy


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

ShiningStar said:


> Am I missing something. He literally had a track record of inappropriate behaivor and had NDA's with women he harassed in the past. If a regular person behaved like Chris Matthews they would be lucky if being out of a job (several years later) is the only bad thing that happened to them. I don't like the online cancel culture of going after people for simply saying things they believe are problematic,Matthews on the other hand is someone who actually did bad things and when the Matthews,O'Reilly and Matt Lauer's of the word are exposed people no matter where they stand on political issues should be happy


Shhhh, that doesn't fit the simplistic 'Left = Bad" narrative some hang on to and never let go.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

ShiningStar said:


> Am I missing something. He literally had a track record of inappropriate behaivor and had NDA's with women he harassed in the past. If a regular person behaved like Chris Matthews they would be lucky if being out of a job (several years later) is the only bad thing that happened to them. I don't like the online cancel culture of going after people for simply saying things they believe are problematic,Matthews on the other hand is someone who actually did bad things and when the Matthews,O'Reilly and Matt Lauer's of the word are exposed people no matter where they stand on political issues should be happy


I don't know what he allegedly did but if he's such a bad man who did all these evil things then why does he have so many colleagues - many of them women - who admire and respect him so much? And if god forbid anyone speaks highly of him are to we judge them and cancel them too?

Look I hate Chris Matthews for his opinions and his politics... and his voice... but if he was such a demon how did he last this long and become such a beloved figure in his field? What am I missing? If Chris Matthews is the bad guy then everyone adjacent to him or maintained any kind of relationship and did nothing is also the bad guy right?











Rachel Maddow looks awfully happy in this photo. One might even guess she considered Chris Matthews a friend. Should she be out of a job too?

I just want to know what the rules are here.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Work out who's who and I'll see if ur right or wrong haha

On a side note I'd be pretty pissed if this douche ever got to hold deputy leader's position in my party , at least Rebecca Long-bailey seems to accept that Corbyn was at fault even it's not as much as I'd like , just want keir starmer to win with ian Murray as deputy then the long haul to power starts , I'd have lisa nandy in a high portfolio position in the shadow cabinet aswell but this creation does need his head shook , complete and utter b.s talker!!


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> I don't know what he allegedly did but if he's such a bad man who did all these evil things then why does he have so many colleagues - many of them women - who admire and respect him so much? And if god forbid anyone speaks highly of him are to we judge them and cancel them too?
> 
> Look I hate Chris Matthews for his opinions and his politics... and his voice... but if he was such a demon how did he last this long and become such a beloved figure in his field? What am I missing? If Chris Matthews is the bad guy then everyone adjacent to him or maintained any kind of relationship and did nothing is also the bad guy right?
> 
> ...


If it was up to me Maddow would be out of a job too. Any establishment corporate hack should.

The fact that working class people aren't allowed on television to discuss politics, and we live in a system where those on 7 figure plus salaries tell us who to vote for is a fucking shambles. 

He's retiring because he's lost it. Talking about how if Bernie is elected then he'll will be executed in Central Park. He's a mccarthyism-obsessed moron.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Have the media overplay Bernie's popularity? I was fooled by all the online chatter about how Biden is so unpopular but Biden won big in super Tuesday. Bernie supporters seem to be living in the same bubble as the President's supporters. The difference seem to be the Democratic establishment seem a lot stronger than the GOP establishment to withstand a demagogue like Bernie. Unlike the GOP who sold out to one to get their corporate tax cuts.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Have the media overplay Bernie's popularity? I was fooled by all the online chatter about how Biden is so unpopular but Biden won big in super Tuesday. Bernie supporters seem to be living in the same bubble as the President's supporters. The difference seem to be the Democratic establishment seem a lot stronger than the GOP establishment to withstand a demagogue like Bernie. Unlike the GOP who sold out to one to get their corporate tax cuts.


Moderates consolidated. Progressives didn't. Had Warren dropped at the same time as Pete & Amy, and endorse Sanders, he would've likely won Minnesota, Maine, Mass., Texas, and possibly Oklahoma. Even though the delegate count will be close b/c of California, dementia Joe's got the momentum unfortunately to win the next states, and will likely be the democratic nominee.

Congratulations Trump supporters. Only way you don't get 4 more years now is if the economy crashes between now and November.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The Bern is not so hot now  

Can't fight the powers that be at the end of the day.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaRealNugget said:


> Moderates consolidated. Progressives didn't. Had Warren dropped at the same time as Pete & Amy, and endorse Sanders, he would've likely won Minnesota, Maine, Mass., Texas, and possibly Oklahoma. Even though the delegate count will be close b/c of California, dementia Joe's got the momentum unfortunately to win the next states, and will likely be the democratic nominee.
> 
> Congratulations Trump supporters. Only way you don't get 4 more years now is if the economy crashes between now and November.


I have a feeling Warren supporters are more split in who their 2nd choice is than progressives wish to be. Why should Warren drop out now when she has leverage on either Biden or Bernie to push for her policy agenda? Calling him dementia Joe is not helping to build a coalition needed in the general. :lol


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Bernie & AOC both congratulating Warren and praising her for continuing to take on the progressive fight.

I must say... expert level trolling. A win/win for him really. If she endorses Bernie then great and if she doesn't he could claim she betrayed his base.

First democratic voters were racist for not supporting Cory Booker and Kamala Harris, now they are sexist because there are no more women in the field.









'Element of misogyny': Pelosi, others, lament that Warren exit leaves presidential race to men


Four years after Hillary Clinton's loss, the exits of Elizabeth Warren and other female candidates ensures it will at least four more years until a woman can win the White House.



www.usatoday.com





That's right, the majority of female voters that voted against Warren in her own home state are sexists and misogynists. 

The party whose last two nominees was the *first black president* and *first* *female candidate for president*... are now bigots and misogynists because the voters dared to support a man who happens to be white.

Sounds like democrats have a basket of deplorables to deal with.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

No, it’s not misogyny.

- I just think there’s a desire to win, and it requires a certain type of candidate to do that, due to the nature of the opposition and his support.

- Tulsi Gabbard still in if they still want a female nominee, although the debate threshold was raised again to block her, and they just won’t acknowledge her at all. So stop whining.

- President Pelosi via impeachment was, and still is, the best chance anyways for a female president to begin with at this point in time. And that only happens if the Dems win majorities in the House and the Senate.

What a defeatist party. I understand why Republicans keep getting re-elected.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I thought Bernie was supposed to have the support of everyone?

Weren't people saying that Bernie would be the savior? 

It's all rigged I'm sure!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

You can go ahead and rename the thread to "Trump vs Biden" now. Although you may have to soon change it to "Trump vs Hillary II: Electric Boogaloo".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

These online news outlet and social media sure bamboozled an outsider like me about how progressive ideas are the majority within the democratic party like the nativist tea party were in the GOP.

Been seeing leftists on social media using the cultists' tactics attacking Biden. Yet few of these Bernie supporters care about not being provided with a realistic funding for medicare for all. Tax the rich to fund the plan is not a viable policy.

Every other place with similar medical coverage raised flat consumption tax to fund the system. But progressives are usually against such taxes because it hurt the poor more than the rich. Bernie seem to be glossing over this point by saying the rich will pay for it or the Navy can buy one less ship. :/


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ironically after today's speech, I’m more inclined toward Bernie than before. I like a fighter.

Also, why is Tulsi still in the race? Why isn’t she coalescing around Bernie when the rest of the Dem candidates are coalescing around Biden? She isn’t getting anywhere.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah so what was that about Tulsi being the only one in the race who was anti-establishment?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

TBF, Tulsi never went after Biden like she went after Kamala, even though, much like her arch nemesis Hillary Clinton, he voted for a war she’s supposed to be against. Yang never went after Biden either over his lack of support for UBI despite Biden acting like he’ll be a continuation of Obama, when Obama is also in favour of UBI.

Tulsi was only liked because (in addition to her stances) she was perceived to be a fighter, which was desired after the hijacking of a Bernie speech in 2016 and again in 2020 were tolerated by the campaign (which apparently didn’t bother the majority of his base), and Obama’s attempts at bipartisanship were being constantly rejected past the point of it being reasonable. It was the same reason Hillary was tolerated as the 2016 nominee - the perception of being a fighter. Tulsi wasn’t perfect though, and she wasn’t going to win anyways.

Meanwhile, Trump's been given an opportunity to outflank the Dems on the left...again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I fking hope this outbreak destroys any credibility conservative media have to their audience. But who am I kidding, they are probably going to consume even more dumb shit from the likes of Alex Jones instead.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Republicans are botching the coronavirus stimulus*


> he coronavirus pandemic is dissolving the American economy. Goldman Sachs analysts predict that this week well over 2 million people will file for unemployment benefits — something like 3-4 times as many as during the nadir of the Great Recession in 2008-9.
> Congress is debating various economic rescue packages. Senate Republicans have come up with an insufficient and ethically monstrous plan that would deliberately leave out the poorest Americans. Senate Democrats have a better plan, but it's still not good enough, and so far Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi has not even come out in support of that.
> Unless the Democratic Party gets its act in gear and unites around a better proposal, the Republican approach stands a good chance of being enacted — and could help Trump win reelection.
> There are several huge problems with the Republican plan. The first is that it deliberately leaves many people out. They would cut a base check of $1,200 to individuals, or $2,400 to married couples who file their taxes jointly. But this amount would both phase in and out depending on prior income — you need at least $50,000 in previous earnings to qualify for the full amount, and it would phase out at incomes above $75,000 (or $150,000 for couples). People with little tax liability would get only $600, and the roughly 30-40 million people who are part of households that don't file taxes at all — largely the poorest people who need help the most — would get _nothing_.
> ...


Source: Republicans are botching the coronavirus stimulus

Moral to the story this is only to help the rich and not helping the lower middle class working people or lower. Corporate greed strikes again at a bad time again.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Imagine being such a low information turd that you argue for socialism while trying to shit on Warren.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> The Bern is not so hot now
> 
> Can't fight the powers that be at the end of the day.


Younger Millennials and Gen Z did not turn out to vote. Most of them didn't even bother to figure out how to vote. I think apathy has set in for that cohort because the older millennials voted for Obama, but then refused to turn out. I think the numbers are as low as 20-37% for youth which is the lowest recorded turnout in history.

I know and talk to kids who didn't even know what the primary dates are who are Bernie supporters.

I think they thought that people get nominated just by posting "Feel The Bern" memes on the internet.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

They didn’t know the dates last time in 2016 either.

Bernie is still racking up wins and endorsements though. And it’s obvious that his campaign still has far more energy than Biden’s. You just have to pay attention to his channel and ignore all of the online political commentators on social media. Most of them don’t seem to know what they are talking about, since Bernie is doing everything they suggest, and he’s still in second place.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Younger Millennials and Gen Z did not turn out to vote. Most of them didn't even bother to figure out how to vote. I think apathy has set in for that cohort because the older millennials voted for Obama, but then refused to turn out. I think the numbers are as low as 20-37% for youth which is the lowest recorded turnout in history.
> 
> I know and talk to kids who didn't even know what the primary dates are who are Bernie supporters.
> 
> I think they thought that people get nominated just by posting "Feel The Bern" memes on the internet.


I don't think half of Bernie supporters know what he stands for, I don't even think Bernie does himself honestly. 

Besides why would most people want to vote when nothing changes and all the politicians end up being the same?

The only votes that matter are ones from massive corporations.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Verbatim17 said:


> They didn’t know the dates last time in 2016 either.
> 
> Bernie is still racking up wins and endorsements though. And it’s obvious that his campaign still has far more energy than Biden’s. You just have to pay attention to his channel and ignore all of the online political commentators on social media. Most of them don’t seem to know what they are talking about, since Bernie is doing everything they suggest, and he’s still in second place.


Bernie has way more support than Biden. 

Bernie doesn't have _real_ support because an entire cohort is not voting for him as much as they should be.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Bernie has way more support than Biden.
> 
> Bernie doesn't have _real_ support because an entire cohort is not voting for him as much as they should be.


I still hope Bernie clinches the nomination somehow, even though currently it’s a long shot.

Although I have a feeling that even if Bernie won the nomination and the presidency, some progressives will claim he’s not doing enough, like some of them did with Obama when he was in office. Even though Bernie’s likely going to be a one term president, if that, and will have a limited amount of time to do everything they want.

Just seeing online commentators suggesting Bernie caved on the stimulus bill, even though he said his priority was to prevent the economy crashing and people dying and his vote follows through on that, is enough to make me think what I think.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Verbatim17 said:


> I still hope Bernie clinches the nomination somehow, even though currently it’s a long shot.
> 
> Although I have a feeling that even if Bernie won the nomination and the presidency, some progressives will claim he’s not doing enough, like some of them did with Obama when he was in office. Even though Bernie’s likely going to be a one term president, if that, and will have a limited amount of time to do everything they want.
> 
> Just seeing online commentators suggesting Bernie caved on the stimulus bill, even though he said his priority was to prevent the economy crashing and people dying and his vote follows through on that, is enough to make me think what I think.


Obama was on the far right. He was anything but progressive.
He was still given two terms mostly unopposed by Democrats and Progressives though, but he shouldn't even be spoken to like he was anything but right of center.
Bernie and a few other Republicans were the ONLY people who had their heads on straight with this stimulus bill by opposing it. Even a Governor from Kentucky complained about the corporations that are getting FAR more than individuals --- and now those corporations are _already_ or _still_ firing people. Whenever a bipartisan bailout happens, be _very_ worried that it's only designed to fuck the common man over.
The terms are this is a loan. Guess who pays interest on the loan.
Consumers.
Guess what that means.
Inflation.
Lower wages.
Less employment.
The government just threw the incoming crash and recession into the fire and now things are really going to burn.
It's a complete and utter disaster and will fuck everyone so much that it's not even funny. This will destroy poor people in America even more than the 2008 bill did.

Free market capitalism means let the fucking companies burn when they're burning. 

If you give _everything_ to the people instead of using the corporate overlords as middle-men, the corporations can no longer use people as hostage to claim "we're too big to fail". Implement the anti-trust laws. Break the companies up. Build a bigger fucking safety net for people and let the corporations fail. 

Save the wage slavers. Kill the slave owners. 

Solves all our problems.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Obama was on the far right. He was anything but progressive.
> He was still given two terms mostly unopposed by Democrats and Progressives though, but he shouldn't even be spoken to like he was anything but right of center.


What caused that from a political perspective:

- Having to deal with a far right Republican Congress for 6 of his 8 years, because supporters wouldn’t come out and vote for his party in the midterms to strengthen his mandate and implement progressive policies. Even though the US system isn’t like it is in UK/Canada/Australia/New Zealand, meaning 4 year majorities aren’t an automatic thing if you win enough votes, and requires greater participation from the voting populace.

- Gerrymandering

- Was going to sack the head of the DNC before the 2016 primaries, but was threatened by said head that he would be smeared as a sexist and anti-Semite, so he didn’t even though it’s was also his job to look out for the welfare of his party, especially since the Dems apparently was both broke and had abandoned his winning 50 state strategy. And look what happened; no progressive successor to immediately build upon his work and mandate and Dems lost immediate control of all three branches of government.

From an economic perspective:

- Undermined by Sen. Lieberman (who usually voted with the Dems) at the last minute for the addition of a public option to his signature healthcare bill as he was opposed to it, and no one from the Dems (Biden, the Clintons or anyone else) either intervened or was successful in intervening on Obama’s behalf to make sure it made it in.

- Inherited a hyper corporate economy created by his predecessor, which was also in an economic downturn, in part because of legislation repealed by the previous Dem president, who at the time was also at the mercy of Republicans and had to cooperate with them. Who themselves were dragged to the far right by Reagan.

- The corporate power structure that may have been wary of a black president (especially the first one) radically changing how everything worked. Especially with a number of them having donated to his campaigns.

I’m not under the illusion that he was perfect, like media tried to make everyone believe for 8 years straight. But I wonder why someone considered a liberal and progressive had a far right government and struggled to changes things in 8 years. It’s almost like the Overton window shifted to the far right in the US over the last 40 years or something and requires a far left president to cause a shift leftwards.



> Bernie and a few other Republicans were the ONLY people who had their heads on straight with this stimulus bill by opposing it. Even a Governor from Kentucky complained about the corporations that are getting FAR more than individuals --- and now those corporations are _already_ or _still_ firing people. Whenever a bipartisan bailout happens, be _very_ worried that it's only designed to fuck the common man over.
> The terms are this is a loan. Guess who pays interest on the loan.
> Consumers.
> Guess what that means.
> ...


No disagreement here.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Both parties proving that rape is ok as long as their Presidential candidate does it. 

Both parties proving that it's ok to not believe the accuser if their candidate is the one accused. 

Both parties are scum.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I’m starting to wish Warren did better in her presidential campaign, solely because of her plan to break up Instagram and Facebook. I swear, Instagram regularly manipulates the number of followers on my business account and has me unfollow accounts I had no intention of unfollowing, so I have to go through the unnecessary trouble of re-adding them. It’s something I’ve noticed on Facebook before as well when trying to grow a business. It’s not just personal accounts IG randomly unfollows, but business accounts as well. Meanwhile, I’ve seen an increase of followers on Twitter, even without posting new content in a long while. And the content on both of my accounts is the same. And my engagement rate is the same as well. Twitter isn’t owned by Facebook, while Instagram is.

Kind of a big deal, when your job involves managing social media accounts.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Good God. That was as close to verbal murder as I've ever seen in politics. Trump comes across as an energetic, razor-sharp alpha male, all while Biden is a weak, feeble, confused old man who's went poopy in his adult diaper.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Body said:


> Good God. That was as close to verbal murder as I've ever seen in politics. Trump comes across as an energetic, razor-sharp alpha male, all while Biden is a weak, feeble, confused old man who's went poopy in his adult diaper.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got tears streaming down my face I've been laughing so hard. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247333355416219649


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Bernie is done, how will he beg for money?

I laugh!

Laugh I say, especially at non-whites thinking some old white guy that begs for money was some answer.

When will people learn these politicians don't care and will flip flop on everything? Probably never. 

Don't worry, someone like AOC will run and people will have the surprised face when they turn out to be a corporate shill like the rest.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

All politicians beg for money.

So, America and the rest of the world will have coverage of the Biden vs Trump drama for the next seven months. Oh joy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Huh? Where did this Bernie begging for money thing come from?

I don't like many ideas or policies from Bernie, but he seems the most honest guy out of all of them. His flaw is his inability to build a coalition outside of his hardcore supporters because his base keep attacking anyone that disagrees with them and expect others to fall in line just like the GOP did 4 years ago with their maverick candidate. It seems more Democrats are less inclined to buy into snake oil sales pitch than many in the GOP who have outright rejected reality to support their radical choice.


----------



## Atevarla (Apr 9, 2020)

It is very scary from what is happening in the world right now from a political and economic point of view. I am currently writing a small study that I will presently formulate as an essay on world communism. I'm interested in Fidel Castro. I read some essays about him and his activities on this resource studydriver.com/fidel-castro/. What can you say about this politician? How do you perceive it and why?


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Huh? Where did this Bernie begging for money thing come from?
> 
> I don't like many ideas or policies from Bernie, but he seems the most honest guy out of all of them. His flaw is his inability to build a coalition outside of his hardcore supporters because his base keep attacking anyone that disagrees with them and expect others to fall in line just like the GOP did 4 years ago with their maverick candidate. It seems more Democrats are less inclined to buy into snake oil sales pitch than many in the GOP who have outright rejected reality to support their radical choice.


It’s that, and that Warren stayed in the race past Nevada when Bernie was being established as the clear frontrunner after the Iowa tie debacle. Even though it was obvious from the coverage of the Iowa caucus tie that the mainstream media was covering for Biden’s poor showing early on, hence why he was able to make a comeback. When she should have dropped out, and coalesced around Bernie, especially when voters were making it clear that they wanted her style of capitalism branded as socialism instead.

But when most of the candidates had staff that had ties to the 2016 Clinton campaign, including Warren and Yang, there was no chance that was ever going to happen.

Honestly, Bernie's campaign was doomed the moment he ran in the party again after 2016, since he did not want to be considered like Nader, even though he could have been Ross Perot or even Abe Lincoln, since the Republican Party originally started off as a third party. And he didn’t take to opportunity to run in the Green Party when offered by Jill Stein when she was willing to step aside to let him head the ticket, in a race where the other two candidates were considered unpopular. He just does not want to do any of that, at all.

And you can’t blame anyone but Bernie for that.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248323677898366978


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Huh? Where did this Bernie begging for money thing come from?
> 
> I don't like many ideas or policies from Bernie, but he seems the most honest guy out of all of them. His flaw is his inability to build a coalition outside of his hardcore supporters because his base keep attacking anyone that disagrees with them and expect others to fall in line just like the GOP did 4 years ago with their maverick candidate. It seems more Democrats are less inclined to buy into snake oil sales pitch than many in the GOP who have outright rejected reality to support their radical choice.


You weren't around for the first rodeo of his were you? The stories of people crying because they donated entire paychecks to him, only for him to bow out were fairly common on the net.

A flip flopper isn't really honest. Do I think he had good intentions? Yes I do but overall it means nothing if at the end of the day you cannot keep to your convictions. 

Either way, it doesn't matter. He got paid, he's done and Biden is the challenger like we all knew he would be. 

You're also right about his base, if you want an interesting read, go read the bernie bro comments from when black people voted for Hillary over Bernie. You'll be very entertained!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> It’s that, and that Warren stayed in the race past Nevada when Bernie was being established as the clear frontrunner after the Iowa tie debacle. Even though it was obvious from the coverage of the Iowa caucus tie that the mainstream media was covering for Biden’s poor showing early on, hence why he was able to make a comeback. When she should have dropped out, and coalesced around Bernie, especially when voters were making it clear that they wanted her style of capitalism branded as socialism instead.
> 
> But when most of the candidates had staff that had ties to the 2016 Clinton campaign, including Warren and Yang, there was no chance that was ever going to happen.
> 
> ...


Warren's supporters are not all Bernie's supporters. Bernie's campaign was doomed when he didn't add anything new from 2016, while the establishment democrats added a few more progressive policies to sway central left votes back towards the party line. Their campaign was betting on the resentment within the party will allow him to takeover the party just like the tea party and the MAGA crowd did with the GOP. Rich people bad, poor people good, is not as good a sales pitch as white people good, non-white people bad, because poor democrats wants to get richer too while most white people in the GOP camp don't want to become treated like a non-white person in America.



Miss Sally said:


> You weren't around for the first rodeo of his were you? The stories of people crying because they donated entire paychecks to him, only for him to bow out were fairly common on the net.
> 
> A flip flopper isn't really honest. Do I think he had good intentions? Yes I do but overall it means nothing if at the end of the day you cannot keep to your convictions.
> 
> ...


If people were donating entire paychecks to him, that's on them. If he isn't winning, of course he has to bow out. That's not flip flopping. Are you saying people that donated to politicians should be able to dictate what they do? If anything, I'm actually impressed with Bernie staying true to his convictions as he bowed out for the sake of his voters, not wanting them to risk exposure to the virus by lining up to vote during the pandemic. Crying stories of people donating to bernie is on the net for you, but you couldn't find people supporting the President saying the corona virus was a hoax on the net when I brought it up previously? Real convenient there pal.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Warren's supporters are not all Bernie's supporters. Bernie's campaign was doomed when he didn't add anything new from 2016, while the establishment democrats added a few more progressive policies to sway central left votes back towards the party line. Their campaign was betting on the resentment within the party will allow him to takeover the party just like the tea party and the MAGA crowd did with the GOP. Rich people bad, poor people good, is not as good a sales pitch as white people good, non-white people bad, because poor democrats wants to get richer too while most white people in the GOP camp don't want to become treated like a non-white person in America.


Warren was considered a progressive, despite establishment support. I think if Warren dropped out and endorsed Bernie before Buttigieg and Klobuchar dropped out, it would have changed the dynamic of the race. I don’t mean to sound like Trump at all. I do realize that there was a progressive wing and an establishment wing, and that the establishment wing was not going to just allow for a progressive takeover of the party. So there needed to be unity around one progressive candidate. 

Also, it’s not really true Bernie didn’t add anything new to his campaign. He did revive FDR's idea for a Second Bill of Rights. He did adopt the Green New Deal. And he adopted breaking up ICE and being opposed to kids in cages, all while remaining opposed to open borders for his immigration policies.

But he was still relentlessly focused on millionaires and billionaires, when he needed to adapt his message a bit. He could have focused on legalization of weed more to get the youth vote (worked for Trudeau). He could have focused on campaign finance reform more, since literally every minor political party on both sides on the spectrum in the US has it in their platform. He could have focused on small business more, and touted how he’s considered a business genius by entrepreneurial experts. He was still right to continue pushing for free healthcare, free college, eliminating student debt and a wealth tax. And that he right for reminding voters that he opposed the Iraq War from the start, since it suggests great foresight.

I’m not going to get upset that Bernie wasn’t as strong of a supporter of UBI as I would have liked, since Tulsi embraced UBI, and Yang ended up endorsing Biden anyways, even though Biden’s not a fan of it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Verbatim17 said:


> But he was still relentlessly focused on millionaires and billionaires, when he needed to adapt his message a bit. He could have focused on legalization of weed more to get the youth vote (worked for Trudeau). He could have focused on campaign finance reform more, since literally every minor political party on both sides on the spectrum in the US has it in their platform. He could have focused on small business more, and touted how he’s considered a business genius by entrepreneurial experts. He was still right to continue pushing for free healthcare, free college, eliminating student debt and a wealth tax. And that he right for reminding voters that he opposed the Iraq War from the start, since it suggests great foresight.


Well said.

In some ways, I believe Sanders was actually a victim of the degree to which he's moved the mainstream Democratic conversation leftward. Throughout the early debates, when 15-20 candidates were still in the mix, ideas that were considered "extreme" in 2016 that Bernie had championed seemed to have become mainstream. By moving the party to the left, however, Bernie suddenly became less special, less unique, and less able to pivot to bring new voters into his coalition.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

I live in a red state with less than 0% chance of flipping blue, so thankfully I won't have to debate with myself whether or not to vote for a rapist to defeat Trump. I'll be voting Green. 

Hard to tell how the election will go in a year like this. Without the coronavirus pandemic and ensuing recession, Trump would have likely locked up a second term with a Biden nomination. Now, who knows? Dementia Joe might be able to wander, stumble, shit himself into the whitehouse on the back of Trump's sheer incompetence.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> You weren't around for the first rodeo of his were you? The stories of people crying because they donated entire paychecks to him, only for him to bow out were fairly common on the net.
> 
> A flip flopper isn't really honest. Do I think he had good intentions? Yes I do but overall it means nothing if at the end of the day you cannot keep to your convictions.
> 
> ...


He did keep to his convictions ... He's a moderate that toes the party line. His positions/politics aren't even radical. He'd be a Tory in England. Bernie is a centrist, which should only describe how far right America really is - but only to people who are knowledgeable of politics, not people who live inside the bubble of center - far right politics where they think center is left and far right is conservative.


----------



## The Body (Mar 17, 2020)

Normally, I wouldn't applaud someone for being a con artist, but I applaud Bernie Sanders. Bernie Bros are such awful people that it feels morally just that they were defrauded out of millions. And they were. Bernie drained those simpleminded commie turds for every penny he could. And then he did what all great con artists throughout history have done: he took the money and ran. It was great!

_"Thank you for your millions of donations. Oh, and by the way: I'm dropping out of the race. See you in Tahiti!"_

Well done, Bernie. Enjoy your fourth house and collection of brand new expensive sports cars, and tell your wife to enjoy her new jewelry. You earned it, brother.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> Warren was considered a progressive, despite establishment support. I think if Warren dropped out and endorsed Bernie before Buttigieg and Klobuchar dropped out, it would have changed the dynamic of the race. I don’t mean to sound like Trump at all. I do realize that there was a progressive wing and an establishment wing, and that the establishment wing was not going to just allow for a progressive takeover of the party. So there needed to be unity around one progressive candidate.
> 
> Also, it’s not really true Bernie didn’t add anything new to his campaign. He did revive FDR's idea for a Second Bill of Rights. He did adopt the Green New Deal. And he adopted breaking up ICE and being opposed to kids in cages, all while remaining opposed to open borders for his immigration policies.
> 
> ...


I don't think Warren dropping out means she would automatically endorse Bernie at all. Or that her supporters would unite behind Bernie. A large portion of her base were Hilary's supporters who are still butt hurt over Bernie's 2016 rhetorics. My opinion is Warren understands and works well within the system and believe in working within the establishment system to implement progressive changes. Bernie's supporters on the other hand wants to tear things down to build a new system, believing that is a better way to implement their policies.

Bernie needs to take responsibility in how he couldn't get his supporters out to vote. His supporters wanting to push the blame on Warren for him not winning to excuse their fellow supporters for not turning out to vote is very cult like to me. Warren didn't need to endorse him if she don't believe in him. Maybe it's just me, but this blaming Warren, or saying Biden is no better than the current president feels very targeted messaging to discourage democratic voters to vote for Biden in November to me.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm surprised that Bernie didn't do better this time around. After all, his supporters swore up and down that he was the most popular politician in the country...


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think Warren dropping out means she would automatically endorse Bernie at all. Or that her supporters would unite behind Bernie. A large portion of her base were Hilary's supporters who are still butt hurt over Bernie's 2016 rhetorics. My opinion is Warren understands and works well within the system and believe in working within the establishment system to implement progressive changes. Bernie's supporters on the other hand wants to tear things down to build a new system, believing that is a better way to implement their policies.
> 
> Bernie needs to take responsibility in how he couldn't get his supporters out to vote. His supporters wanting to push the blame on Warren for him not winning to excuse their fellow supporters for not turning out to vote is very cult like to me. Warren didn't need to endorse him if she don't believe in him. Maybe it's just me, but this blaming Warren, or saying Biden is no better than the current president feels very targeted messaging to discourage democratic voters to vote for Biden in November to me.


Or we can acknowledge that the party just doesn’t want him to be the nominee – as Real Clear Politics thinks even Cuomo and Hillary have a better chance of being nominated than Bernie, despite neither of them running – and Bernie is okay with that, since he wanted to bring in more supporters to the party and make his ideas more mainstream.

And even if voters ignored both hijackings of Bernie’s rallies in 2016 and 2020 that made him look weak, and he did get the nomination, he would still have to debate Trump. And possibly fend off a 3rd party campaign meant to stop him as well.

Biden is a good candidate...in 2016. Since that time, MeToo allegations, revelations of kids in cages going back to the Obama era, and a general comfort of being mediocre over pushing for bold changes makes him problematic. I don’t know if he stands a chance unless he embraces Bernie’s main ideas more wholeheartedly during the campaign. Best case scenario for him is that he achieves a tie election night, which by the way, has never happened before.

I don't want to dismiss Biden though, as I want to believe at the very least, he would consider making Bernie his VP much more seriously than the Clintons did even if Biden didn't pick him in the end. Which would be a remarkable improvement from 2016.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> If people were donating entire paychecks to him, that's on them. If he isn't winning, of course he has to bow out. That's not flip flopping. Are you saying people that donated to politicians should be able to dictate what they do? If anything, I'm actually impressed with Bernie staying true to his convictions as he bowed out for the sake of his voters, not wanting them to risk exposure to the virus by lining up to vote during the pandemic. Crying stories of people donating to bernie is on the net for you, but you couldn't find people supporting the President saying the corona virus was a hoax on the net when I brought it up previously? Real convenient there pal.


I'm quite sure he was asking for more donations when people were already going bust giving him their entire checks. Did Bernie stay true to all his convictions and didn't change any of his policy ideas or ideals? I never implied that people should dictate what he does because they pay, his lack of conviction is why I find him humorous, I knew he'd bow out just like he did last year. As Reaper said, he just towed the party line so maybe he didn't flipflop since the party stands for nothing anyways. (Well except corporate greed, just like the Republicans though they may as well be one party.)

I don't recall saying that nobody said the virus was a hoax. I believe I said it was trolls or that it was a few nutjobs nobody would listen to. I also said it didn't show up on my feeds if I'm correct.Just like the Bernie stories didn't pop up for you and you were having questions about the situation yourself. I'd have to go check but you tend to assume and take things out of context so I'd have to be certain but feel free to bring my posts up. I don't mind, friend!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> I'm quite sure he was asking for more donations when people were already going bust giving him their entire checks. Did Bernie stay true to all his convictions and didn't change any of his policy ideas or ideals? I never implied that people should dictate what he does because they pay, his lack of conviction is why I find him humorous, I knew he'd bow out just like he did last year. As Reaper said, he just towed the party line so maybe he didn't flipflop since the party stands for nothing anyways. (Well except corporate greed, just like the Republicans though they may as well be one party.)
> 
> I don't recall saying that nobody said the virus was a hoax. I believe I said it was trolls or that it was a few nutjobs nobody would listen to. I also said it didn't show up on my feeds if I'm correct.Just like the Bernie stories didn't pop up for you and you were having questions about the situation yourself. I'd have to go check but you tend to assume and take things out of context so I'd have to be certain but feel free to bring my posts up. I don't mind, friend!


Bernie has convictions.
His convictions are inherently contradictory to what is actually required to achieve those convictions.
If he's going to be an outsider, then he _cannot_ be a democrat because democrats have always been the party of the rich and wealthy and run by oligarchs.
Bernie claims he's a socialist, but he doesn't even believe in anything that's remotely socialist. Like I got into a fuckton of arguments with BM in 2015, still holds true. ALL Bernie is is a social welfare statist. That's it. He's no socialist. He never was.

As for American idiots believing in Corona Hoaxes. Well, they're dying now. And so are their followers and other people like them.

I want to have empathy for them. But meh. We live in a violent darwinian society. Fuck the idiots. They're the ones most likely to claim that people don't deserve to survive if they're too weak anyways. 

They died with those convictions at least. So they died as they lived. Props to them.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Bernie has convictions.
> His convictions are inherently contradictory to what is actually required to achieve those convictions.
> If he's going to be an outsider, then he _cannot_ be a democrat because democrats have always been the party of the rich and wealthy and run by oligarchs.
> Bernie claims he's a socialist, but he doesn't even believe in anything that's remotely socialist. Like I got into a fuckton of arguments with BM in 2015, still holds true. ALL Bernie is is a social welfare statist. That's it. He's no socialist. He never was.
> ...


Pretty much, he's an outside but runs as a Democrat, tows the line, endorses Hillary and is a good boy. 

If he told the Democrats to go fuck themselves and ran as an Independent I'd vote for him. He wouldn't win but at least it would wake people up that there's more than Dems/Republicans out there and it would set a good example for Politicians to go their own way rather than bowing to this corrupt system. Changes happen little by little, Bernie wasn't going to lead a revolution anyhow. Besides, we're to believe he'd stand up to the Republicans and to the Democrats that hate him? He doesn't even have the full support of the squad now. He'd get fuck all done.

Finally someone else who realizes the world is a violent darwinian society and that humans aren't exempt from evolution. People seem to think "we're all in this together guys!!" and I have to laugh, people who share the same skin color, religion, sexuality and sometimes even family are out for themselves, why would someone who is entirely alien to you even care about you? The fact that people actually even thought that a virus that was documented was a hoax is retarded. I wasn't sure how many people were saying it or if it was an official stance. I was more shocked in people saying hoax rather than panicking like they did for SARS and swine flu. Go figure this WAS the time to panic!

There's too many people anyways and the idiots breed a hell of a lot more than anyone smart. It will be the idiots that develop a nature defense against the virus while everyone else dies.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Verbatim17 said:


> Or we can acknowledge that the party just doesn’t want him to be the nominee – as Real Clear Politics thinks even Cuomo and Hillary have a better chance of being nominated than Bernie, despite neither of them running – and Bernie is okay with that, since he wanted to bring in more supporters to the party and make his ideas more mainstream.
> 
> And even if voters ignored both hijackings of Bernie’s rallies in 2016 and 2020 that made him look weak, and he did get the nomination, he would still have to debate Trump. And possibly fend off a 3rd party campaign meant to stop him as well.
> 
> ...


It can be both the party not wanting him as the nominee and him not turning out voters to vote. He bet big on the youth vote which historically just isn't reliable in America. He wanted a revolution but the voters can't be arsed to wait in line to do so.

I too was drinking the kool-aid about Bernie until the primary votes reflect how out of touch Bernie folks are with the rest of America. Time for you to stop drinking the kool-aid too and admit social media clout doesn't necessary reflect the on the ground sentiments. Or at least the sentiments of the people that vote.

I have doubts on Biden too. He is just too connected to Obama, which will just give the GOP a reason to rile up their base that will vote for against anything with Obama's name on it. Would have preferred fresher establishment face but sadly none stood out this cycle. I think Bernie would be too old to be Biden's running mate. I think Biden would likely pick someone younger like Amy Klobuchar.



Miss Sally said:


> I'm quite sure he was asking for more donations when people were already going bust giving him their entire checks. Did Bernie stay true to all his convictions and didn't change any of his policy ideas or ideals? I never implied that people should dictate what he does because they pay, his lack of conviction is why I find him humorous, I knew he'd bow out just like he did last year. As Reaper said, he just towed the party line so maybe he didn't flipflop since the party stands for nothing anyways. (Well except corporate greed, just like the Republicans though they may as well be one party.)
> 
> I don't recall saying that nobody said the virus was a hoax. I believe I said it was trolls or that it was a few nutjobs nobody would listen to. I also said it didn't show up on my feeds if I'm correct.Just like the Bernie stories didn't pop up for you and you were having questions about the situation yourself. I'd have to go check but you tend to assume and take things out of context so I'd have to be certain but feel free to bring my posts up. I don't mind, friend!


All politicians ask for donations. You can't pin people that couldn't manage their finances on him. What is his lack of convictions that you talk about? He bowed out after the numbers showed he was unlikely to win. Why is that used as a stick to beat him with for a lack of conviction? 

Both you and Reaper are saying he towed the party line because he choose to path that most likely gain him a presidential nomination in America or Bernie isn't far left because he isn't so by European standards. Within the American system, he choose the best path for him, running third party would get him nowhere. By American definition he is far left. You guys just keep moving the goalposts so you can beat him with some ready made talking point. Bernie wanted a revolution but failed. At least got the discussions going with how he managed to mainstream absurd ideas like $15 minimum wage and medicare for all.

I frequent reddit with lots of bernie supporters posting there but couldn't find the sob stories of entire checks being donated to Bernie. Share them here? Where are you getting your information again if you didn't see all the talks about the virus being a hoax? The President even retweeted so called troll or nutjob that alluded to it.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> It can be both the party not wanting him as the nominee and him not turning out voters to vote. He bet big on the youth vote which historically just isn't reliable in America. He wanted a revolution but the voters can't be arsed to wait in line to do so.
> 
> I too was drinking the kool-aid about Bernie until the primary votes reflect how out of touch Bernie folks are with the rest of America. Time for you to stop drinking the kool-aid too and admit social media clout doesn't necessary reflect the on the ground sentiments. Or at least the sentiments of the people that vote.
> 
> I have doubts on Biden too. He is just too connected to Obama, which will just give the GOP a reason to rile up their base that will vote for against anything with Obama's name on it. Would have preferred fresher establishment face but sadly none stood out this cycle. I think Bernie would be too old to be Biden's running mate. I think Biden would likely pick someone younger like Amy Klobuchar.


I never drank the Bernie koolaid. I was always on Team Tulsi for 2020, and technically Team Hillary in 2016, although I still quietly rooted for him to be successful, and did get upset when the media would not accept when Bernie clearly won the primary in Michigan. And was deflated when he wasn’t the 2016 VP pick, since it was clear where the enthusiasm was that year, and he could have been replaced as VP for the following election anyways.

I just saw that Bernie’s campaign had merit to it, and his various campaign ads seem very hopeful and fresh, and would be appealing in a general election since they present a vision of a brand new world. But much like the Hillary campaign, there were missteps made in the Bernie campaign. And while most Bernie supporters seem like okay people, a few of them – particularly those online – are insufferable and cultish to a fault. That’s what partially pushed me to Tulsi to begin with, and later Yang; a need to get out of what I thought was an online bubble in regards to Bernie and hear something different, since they were all saying the same things and not considering other perspectives.

I am more sympathetic to those on the singlepayer-or-bust train these days, as that makes more sense to me than being Bernie or Bust; fight for ideas, not spokespeople. I saw singlepayer-or-bust on Twitter earlier today, so I know that’s what’s probably next in terms of Buster movements.

As for Biden, it's probably is likely to be Klobuchar or Harris for VP.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any respect left for Bernie Sanders? He threw his own supporters and surrogates under the bus throughout the campaign. Refused to criticize Joe Biden, the embodiment of everything Bernie says is wrong with politics. And now he has kept mum on the increasingly credible Tara Reade rape allegations. He says he "doesn't know enough about" the allegations to comment on them. Maybe look into them a bit before raising money and telling people to go vote for Biden? Also, what happened to believing women? Reade's allegations, while not conclusive, are clearly more credible than any of the allegations against Trump or Kavanaugh. Bernie said Kavanaugh should've withdrawn from the SCOTUS nomination. Why isn't he calling for Biden to withdraw his candidacy for president? 

He's shown himself to be partisan and utterly lacking in integrity. There's really no defending him at this point. I always knew he was weak, and have made that point on here ever since 2016, but now he's shown himself to be a fraud. And AOC is right there with him. 

Struggle Inc is a grift. Progressives have zero representation in government. 

Personally I would love to see that change. I would like to see both major parties fractured and see a left-wing populist and a right-wing populist party each rise out of that and make politics more coalition-based and less about who the corporate fascists who have bought our government have approved, as well as being less of a binary choice. 

Unfortunately the biggest obstacle to this is the corporate media, whom are largely DNC propagandists (save Fox News, whom are GOP propagandists with the notable exception of Tucker Carlson). People are being misinformed and herded into these binary camps and unwittingly serving the same group of people. I think it's time for left-wing populists and right-wing populists to put aside their differences and take on the root of the problem in American politics.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Does anyone have any respect left for Bernie Sanders? He threw his own supporters and surrogates under the bus throughout the campaign. Refused to criticize Joe Biden, the embodiment of everything Bernie says is wrong with politics. And now he has kept mum on the increasingly credible Tara Reade rape allegations. He says he "doesn't know enough about" the allegations to comment on them. Maybe look into them a bit before raising money and telling people to go vote for Biden? Also, what happened to believing women? Reade's allegations, while not conclusive, are clearly more credible than any of the allegations against Trump or Kavanaugh. Bernie said Kavanaugh should've withdrawn from the SCOTUS nomination. Why isn't he calling for Biden to withdraw his candidacy for president?
> 
> He's shown himself to be partisan and utterly lacking in integrity. There's really no defending him at this point. I always knew he was weak, and have made that point on here ever since 2016, but now he's shown himself to be a fraud. And AOC is right there with him.
> 
> ...


Bernie deserves even less respect than the zero you gave him here. 4 years ago, he battled late into the primaries due to what I believe was a genuine belief in himself and his policies. Sometime between then and now, they got to him. He sold out and bent the knee before this round of primaries even started. Last time, he never thought he had any chance but he ran anyways because he believed in his ideas. This time, he was only ever there as someone intended as a sheepherder for the left. He knew he was not going to win and failed to do the things required to win. Now he is supporting a war mongering neocon who opposes basically every domestic policy he claims to support.

I'm sure it went somewhere along these lines...

DNC: Bernie, we are not going to let you win and if you genuinely try to win, we will rig it against you just like we did last time. Either way, someone else is getting the nomination. If you, however, tow the line and drop out early after we coalesce around Biden, we'll give you a lot of important committee assignments in Congress. 

Bernie: Yes masters.

Fucking pathetic.

The DNC is out of it's fucking mind if they think this particular lefty would vote for that piece of shit Biden in a million years. Compare Biden's full history in public office to Trump's years as president and an impartial arbiter might have a difficult time even deciding which one is the lesser of two evils. If both are nearly as evil as the other, and one has dementia........

As long as I'm at it, I'd like to raise the point that someone like me does not get to vote for president. I say someone like me because my state's electoral votes are going to Biden, no matter what. Add in the fact that the primaries were "over" before voting ever came here and now we've got a presidential elections between two giant shitheels and the only people who will get to decide which one is less worse are the ones who live in swing states. Between the states that go blue or red no matter what and the half of the country that doesn't bother wasting their time on this bullshit, it's only like 10 or 15% of the country deciding who the next person to fuck us all over will be.

Democracy, my ass. Fuck Joe Biden.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Tater said:


> As long as I'm at it, I'd like to raise the point that someone like me does not get to vote for president. I say someone like me because my state's electoral votes are going to Biden, no matter what. Add in the fact that the primaries were "over" before voting ever came here and now we've got a presidential elections between two giant shitheels and the only people who will get to decide which one is less worse are the ones who live in swing states. Between the states that go blue or red no matter what and the half of the country that doesn't bother wasting their time on this bullshit, it's only like 10 or 15% of the country deciding who the next person to fuck us all over will be.


That raises an interesting question (at least for someone who has never had the opportunity to discuss this). What do people think about the "winner takes all" system you have there? 51% votes giving 100% of the State representatives feels outdated, it not downright wrong. That means that the vote of millions and millions of people are sistematically ignored and the possibility of third parties playing a part is minimal. I guess that you Americans are accustomed to that but looking at it from the outside it is pretty wild. I guess that you can justify it by saying that it gives the system extra stability but I can't imagine how it has to feel living in a state where most people vote for the opposite party so your vote will never ever mean anything. Or, as you described, a state where most people vote the same as you but since having a 51% or having a 95% have the exact same result, you don't have any reason to bother. It's actually surprising that with that system people actually care to go vote.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Interceptor88 said:


> That raises an interesting question (at least for someone who has never had the opportunity to discuss this). What do people think about the "winner takes all" system you have there? 51% votes giving 100% of the State representatives feels outdated, it not downright wrong. That means that the vote of millions and millions of people are sistematically ignored and the possibility of third parties playing a part is minimal. I guess that you Americans are accustomed to that but looking at it from the outside it is pretty wild. I guess that you can justify it by saying that it gives the system extra stability but I can't imagine how it has to feel living in a state where most people vote for the opposite party so your vote will never ever mean anything. Or, as you described, a state where most people vote the same as you but since having a 51% or having a 95% have the exact same result, you don't have any reason to bother. It's actually surprising that with that system people actually care to go vote.


The USA was built on the backs of slaves and much of that infrastructure still remains.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

CamillePunk said:


> Unfortunately the biggest obstacle to this is the corporate media, whom are largely DNC propagandists (save Fox News, whom are GOP propagandists with the notable exception of Tucker Carlson). People are being misinformed and herded into these binary camps and unwittingly serving the same group of people. I think it's time for left-wing populists and right-wing populists to put aside their differences and take on the root of the problem in American politics.


Fox News is mostly a propaganda network yes, but their track record still better than CNN & MSNBC when it comes to being fair and balanced. Not only do you have Tucker Carlson, but you also have guys like Neil Cavuto and Chris Wallace who are far from being GOP mascots. Shepard Smith too although he's no longer there.

At least once a week you'll see a headline somewhere that reads _*"Fox News host berates Trump*_*..."* or... _*"Trump's lies too much even for Fox News host"*_... and the lefty media practically cums on itself whenever it happens because they use it as ammunition for their arguments and think pieces. So yea, there ARE personalities on Fox News that don't toe the line. 

Not sure there is a Chris Wallace or Neil Cavuto equivalent over at MSNBC... where the narrative is the same 24/7 no matter who's on and there are no dissenting opinions whatsoever.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Does anyone have any respect left for Bernie Sanders?
> 
> ...
> 
> He's shown himself to be partisan and utterly lacking in integrity. There's really no defending him at this point. I always knew he was weak, and have made that point on here ever since 2016, but now he's shown himself to be a fraud. And AOC is right there with him.


Meh. All he tried to do was have an empathic grassroots activist campaign, challenge corporate & political corruption, and propose policies to make America #1 again and the Dems win again.

He just plays the game and no one really likes it. Myself included. It doesn’t mean his approach is wrong though.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I dont care if you are Democrat or Republican, Donald Trump is dangerous and is bi-polar. I am not a Biden fan but he at least have common sense. I don't understand why people support Trump? 

I think Biden is stupid for saying his vp will be a woman. Why limit your options? I prefer anyone under 50 years old but I wouldn't say that if I was looking for a vp because you might change your mind.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How can anyone watch the president's press conferences and read his tweets think he is a good decision maker? He spent Sunday in a tweet storm to lash out at his critics and even retweeted his own tweet to agree with himself. Seems like he is baiting the press to talk about how he crazy he is behaving and ease off of talking about policy issues and how his administration have been mishandling the crisis so he go back to his talking points about how fake the media is during the covid press conferences.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> How can anyone watch the president's press conferences and read his tweets think he is a good decision maker? He spent Sunday in a tweet storm to lash out at his critics and even retweeted his own tweet to agree with himself. *Seems like he is baiting the press to talk about how he crazy he is behaving and ease off of talking about policy issues and how his administration have been mishandling the crisis so he go back to his talking points about how fake the media is during the covid press conferences.*


Well assuming that's true, that strategy only works if the media is complicit.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> I think Biden is stupid for saying his vp will be a woman. Why limit your options? I prefer anyone under 50 years old but I wouldn't say that if I was looking for a vp because you might change your mind.


It’s because the Dems want to get there first with female VP & female President.

What they are not accounting for is Trump dumping his current VP for a woman and getting that historic first instead. Which may very well happen this November, and favours Trump more, since all he's been doing has been making history since he got elected.

The Dems haven’t figured out Obama had it right from the beginning; get elected because the individual happens to be the best candidate, instead of race/gender/orientation.

Turns out only Bernie paid attention to that.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> It’s because the Dems want to get there first with female VP & female President.
> 
> What they are not accounting for is Trump dumping his current VP for a woman and getting that historic first instead. Which may very well happen this November, and favours Trump more, since all he's been doing has been making history since he got elected.
> 
> ...


If Bernie won the nom he too would have been pressured to pick a female running mate. That's just the state of the party unfortunately. The dems must be progressive and diverse. If the president candidate is a while male then the only way you can balance out the ticket is with a female pee-oh-cee. Because even if someone like Warren or Kloubachar were chosen you'd still have a vocal portion of dems complaining about there being no black or minority representation. Two white people? #yuck #whitefeminism

Trump has no reason to dump Pence. They can just as easily endorse a female candidate in 2024 if one were to step up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The best female presidential candidate is Nikki Haley. She's the most likely woman to be the first female president. I hope it happens so the neo-purtians can lose their minds.

Biden picking a woman poc could work out. The mils are older now and might actually vote. They have numbers on their side. I mean all forms of media are geared toward them these days. Just look at how trash media is for proof. Mils care about appearances more than anything. They pretend to think they want substance, but they're very shallow in reality.

On the other hand, Biden is a fucking awful candidate. He's worse than Hillary even. Trump probably wins again despite being a farce of a human being and the world falling apart.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

MrMister said:


> The best female presidential candidate is Nikki Haley. She's the most likely woman to be the first female president. I hope it happens so the neo-purtians can lose their minds.
> 
> *Biden picking a woman poc could work out.* The mils are older now and might actually vote. They have numbers on their side. I mean all forms of media are geared toward them these days. Just look at how trash media is for proof. Mils care about appearances more than anything. They pretend to think they want substance, but they're very shallow in reality.
> 
> On the other hand, Biden is a fucking awful candidate. He's worse than Hillary even. Trump probably wins again despite being a farce of a human being and the world falling apart.


I'm not even arguing whether it will work or not, I'm saying he literally has no choice. He HAS to pick a non-white female running mate because there will always be that portion of his base who won't be happy otherwise. 

The democrats are fucked for years to come if they continue to act like simpletons.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Apparently CNN has removed from their Google Play catalogue the episode of Larry King in which Tara Reade's mother called in to the show.









'Larry King Live' episode with Tara Reade's mom removed from CNN catalog. Campaign collusion?


A damning CNN video of Tara Reade's mom reportedly disappeared from Google Play, causing critics to accuse the network of colluding with Biden's campaign.




www.bizpacreview.com





What a strange, totally random coincidence.

It's almost as if CNN is trying to bury the story and silence this brave woman.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Coming up this November November November! Champion Senile Pussy Grabber defends against Senile Hair Sniffer! Who will win??!!


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> The Dems haven’t figured out Obama had it right from the beginning; get elected because the individual happens to be the best candidate, instead of race/gender/orientation.


Just who "is the best" person to lead is an entirely subjective thing. On top of that even if their was a candidate who magically was the best indivual objectivally they wouldn't necessarily be the best choice politically. Was Mike Pence the most qualified for VP....or was he chosen out of a political calculation to shore up Evangelical support since Cruz finished 2nd in the Republican primary and their was worry Trump might burn them on SC judges like the other Northern Republican Bush Sr did. Was Al Gore the most qualified in 92,or did Bill Clinton pick Gore for geographic reasons and to make clearer the generational contrasts btwn his opponent. Was Biden the most qualified or did he pick Biden to make the establishment happy. VP's have almost always been picked for Non Meriotracy reasons. Biden saying he will pick a woman is just someone saying the always existant quiet part out loud.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Jay Devito said:


> He HAS to pick a non-white female running mate because there will always be that portion of his base who won't be happy otherwise.


If he did pick a white woman I wouldn't be shocked if the people most upset about this are rich white liberal women being offended on other's behalf


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> If Bernie won the nom he too would have been pressured to pick a female running mate. That's just the state of the party unfortunately. The dems must be progressive and diverse. If the president candidate is a while male then the only way you can balance out the ticket is with a female pee-oh-cee. Because even if someone like Warren or Kloubachar were chosen you'd still have a vocal portion of dems complaining about there being no black or minority representation. Two white people? #yuck #whitefeminism
> 
> Trump has no reason to dump Pence. They can just as easily endorse a female candidate in 2024 if one were to step up.


Yes, Bernie was also leaning that way. But he also believes the candidate should be the best one available. Identity politics should not matter.



ShiningStar said:


> Just who "is the best" person to lead is an entirely subjective thing. On top of that even if their was a candidate who magically was the best indivual objectivally they wouldn't necessarily be the best choice politically. Was Mike Pence the most qualified for VP....or was he chosen out of a political calculation to shore up Evangelical support since Cruz finished 2nd in the Republican primary and their was worry Trump might burn them on SC judges like the other Northern Republican Bush Sr did. Was Al Gore the most qualified in 92,or did Bill Clinton pick Gore for geographic reasons and to make clearer the generational contrasts btwn his opponent. Was Biden the most qualified or did he pick Biden to make the establishment happy. VP's have almost always been picked for Non Meriotracy reasons. Biden saying he will pick a woman is just someone saying the always existant quiet part out loud.


You can say the same thing about all time great presidents too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255219826605334528


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255219826605334528


Trotting out Hillary to endorse Biden makes me think the Dems are intentionally tanking the election because they want Trump in the WH.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tater said:


> Trotting out Hillary to endorse Biden makes me think the Dems are intentionally tanking the election because they want Trump in the WH.


And now even CNN is pushing back against the Biden camp on the Tara Reade allegations. It's a terrible sign when you're a Democrat and you've lost CNN.  At this point I would not be at all surprised if Biden were to be replaced come convention time or even sooner, with the DNC powers that be magically appointing someone (definitely not Bernie Sanders), and their media lapdogs hounding anyone who protests as being for the re-election of Donald Trump.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> And now even CNN is pushing back against the Biden camp on the Tara Reade allegations. It's a terrible sign when you're a Democrat and you've lost CNN.  At this point I would not be at all surprised if Biden were to be replaced come convention time or even sooner, with the DNC powers that be magically appointing someone (definitely not Bernie Sanders), and their media lapdogs hounding anyone who protests as being for the re-election of Donald Trump.


The money is probably on Cuomo replacing Biden but I would not put it past them to give Hillary the nomination. The DNC is still run by her sycophants. If Bernie had a spine, he would fight for the nomination by saying he has the 2nd most delegates. But we all know Bernie doesn't have a spine. He'll go along with whoever they pick like the good little lapdog that he is.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tater said:


> The money is probably on Cuomo replacing Biden but I would not put it past them to give Hillary the nomination. The DNC is still run by her sycophants. If Bernie had a spine, he would fight for the nomination by saying he has the 2nd most delegates. But we all know Bernie doesn't have a spine. He'll go along with whoever they pick like the good little lapdog that he is.


He would not only go along with it, but he would actively campaign for them as he did Hillary. 

At least he'll be on a "task force" though! 

I'm with you on Hill-dog stealing the nomination. Would not surprise me at all if she is actively working towards that end.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

As an unaffiliated voter, I feel like there will never be another candidate that I can sink my teeth into.

I liked the idea of Trump in 2016 (isn’t a lifelong politician, funded his own campaign, threatened to go independent bc of the shakeup he caused amongst republicans), but after I realized it wasn’t just a shtick to get attention, I couldn’t bring myself to vote for him (or Hillary, for many reasons)...

Seems like 2020 will be another year without me casting a vote for president.

I don’t think I voted in 2012 or 2008 either, but I can’t even remember


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ShiningStar said:


> If he did pick a white woman I wouldn't be shocked if the people most upset about this are rich white liberal women being offended on other's behalf


To quote a black, liberal, female friend of mine, “white liberals are awful” lololol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> He would not only go along with it, but he would actively campaign for them as he did Hillary.
> 
> At least he'll be on a "task force" though!
> 
> ...


I dunno how many people remember this because it was not a widely covered story but after Obama stepped in and got Tom Perez in charge of the DNC instead of Keith Ellison, later they got rid of basically every DNC official who was even remotely sympathetic to Bernie and stacked it with Clinton lackeys.









Tom Perez Stacks the DNC Deck Against Progressives


A rogues' gallery of influence-peddlers and insider power brokers will run the party's powerful convention committees.




newrepublic.com





Hillary is power mad and feels robbed of her rightful title. The bulk of the DNC machinery is still loyal to her. Biden is, well, Biden. No one should be shocked if she ends up being the nominee. That they cancelled the NY primary after kicking Bernie off the ballot is a tell-tale sign that shit is going on behind the scenes.


The_It_Factor said:


> To quote a black, liberal, female friend of mine, “white liberals are awful” lololol







*“The white liberal is the worst enemy to America... "*









A quote by Malcolm X


The white liberal is the worst enemy to America, and the worst enemy to the black man. Let me explain what I mean by the white liberal. In America there ...



www.goodreads.com





It's almost like nothing has changed in this country for the past 50 years.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Friendly reminder that the white people in "Get Out" were also liberals.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Dems think Biden wont live that long and the female vp would takeover as president. Politicians are ruthless in that way. I actually think Warren or Harris would make a better president than Biden and Trump but Americans love white men in their 70's.

Did these sexual allegations come out when Biden was Vice President for 8 YEARS?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Yes, Bernie was also leaning that way. But he also believes the candidate should be the best one available. Identity politics should not matter.


Oh please Bernie is spineless and what have done whatever was politically necessary to survive. If that meant choosing a black woman at all costs, he would have.

The fucking guy held a town hall with Cardi B. He has no standards.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

As Biden struggles, Hillary waits for the call


Hillary may be Democrats’ nominee of last resort. You know she wants it.




t.co





Dear mother of god, I was just speculating about this yesterday and now articles are popping up. Y'all best get ready for it now. We are facing down Clinton vs Trump II: Electric Boogaloo.

As the great Professor Hubert J. Farnsworth once said, I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

the dam is breaking.

*Woman Claims Biden Sexually Harassed Her When She Was 14 Years Old by Complimenting Her Breasts*

fucking pathetic seeing the same libs who were rightfully outraged over the Kavanaugh accusations bend the knee for Joe b/c he's got a D next to his name.

edit: libs are braindead confirmed. what the actual fuck?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256248989659222016


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Did these sexual allegations come out when Biden was Vice President for 8 YEARS?


Pretty sure Jon Stewart covered it on the Daily Show once.

And I now remember that I miss Jon Stewart on the Daily Show.



Jay Devito said:


> Oh please Bernie is spineless and what have done whatever was politically necessary to survive. If that meant choosing a black woman at all costs, he would have.
> 
> The fucking guy held a town hall with Cardi B. He has no standards.


Ok cool.

Bernie still offered free healthcare and probably would have got it done if given the chance. Still waiting for Trump to do the same for his country.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Pretty sure Jon Stewart covered it on the Daily Show once.
> 
> And I now remember that I miss Jon Stewart on the Daily Show.
> 
> ...


What does any of what I said have to do with Trump? Who's talking about healthcare? I was just retorting your point about Bernie not engaging in identity politics. He clearly does.

As for Joe Biden, I honestly don't give a fuck where he put his hands 20 years ago. If we are going to pretend that whatever he did was truly that bad then we might as well shun the whole lot of them... because they are all complacent and they all knew.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Why is purposefully catering your message to 6 different minority groups identity politics, but purposefully catering your message to middle class White Christians not? Is it any morally better or worse that Republicans are actually more genuine in only giving a shit about 1 specific group?

Life will never be a 1950's washing machine commercial anymore. This fantasy of the all white suburban family, son is the high school jock, daughter is head cheerleader, Mom sits at home cleaning the house and cooking dinner for the father to come home in the company car and they all go to church on Sundays. That conservative dream is out the window. And by definition someone isn't any less American because they don't into that "ideal" scenario. The absolute disgust the right has for people that don't have or want that life is bizarre in 2020.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

skypod said:


> Why is purposefully catering your message to 6 different minority groups identity politics, but purposefully catering your message to middle class White Christians not? Is it any morally better or worse that Republicans are actually more genuine in only giving a shit about 1 specific group?
> 
> Life will never be a 1950's washing machine commercial anymore. This fantasy of the all white suburban family, son is the high school jock, daughter is head cheerleader, Mom sits at home cleaning the house and cooking dinner for the father to come home in the company car and they all go to church on Sundays. That conservative dream is out the window. And by definition someone isn't any less American because they don't into that "ideal" scenario. The absolute disgust the right has for people that don't have or want that life is bizarre in 2020.


Social conservatives are better at narrative control and presenting themselves as wholesome. Liberal SJWs are fucking insufferable. Both are bad. One is much easier to hate.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

skypod said:


> Why is purposefully catering your message to 6 different minority groups identity politics, but purposefully catering your message to middle class White Christians not? Is it any morally better or worse that Republicans are actually more genuine in only giving a shit about 1 specific group?
> 
> Life will never be a 1950's washing machine commercial anymore. This fantasy of the all white suburban family, son is the high school jock, daughter is head cheerleader, Mom sits at home cleaning the house and cooking dinner for the father to come home in the company car and they all go to church on Sundays. That conservative dream is out the window. And by definition someone isn't any less American because they don't into that "ideal" scenario. The absolute disgust the right has for people that don't have or want that life is bizarre in 2020.


Have you noticed that you associate the word "white" with things that have nothing to do with skin color?

A close knit, loving, suburban middle class family that goes to church on sundays... can you tell us all why you consider that a "white" fantasy? And is this a good thing to strive for or a bad thing? What would you say to the millions of non-white christian families who engage in the same activity?

Sounds to me like you are the one still living in the 1950's, dividing us all into imaginary groups defined by skin color.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Have you noticed that you associate the word "white" with things that have nothing to do with skin color?
> 
> A close knit, loving, suburban middle class family that goes to church on sundays... can you tell us all why you consider that a "white" fantasy? And is this a good thing to strive for or a bad thing? What would you say to the millions of non-white christian families who engage in the same activity?
> 
> Sounds to me like you are the one still living in the 1950's, dividing us all into imaginary groups defined by skin color.


Nice try at ending the concept of and denying racism.

Deep down white Americans see black Americans as less American, a subset of American people that they'd prefer weren't in their neighbourhoods. Why do you think gentrification still exists to this day. Their pastors have to be white, their Santa Claus has to be white, Jesus Christ has to be pure white, their Disney characters have to be white. Anyone that doesn't fit into the hetero-normative middle class lifestyle is given a tiny sliver of pie and told to stay within their zones.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

skypod said:


> Nice try at ending the concept of and denying racism.
> 
> Deep down white Americans see black Americans as less American, a subset of American people that they'd prefer weren't in their neighbourhoods. Why do you think gentrification still exists to this day. Their pastors have to be white, their Santa Claus has to be white, Jesus Christ has to be pure white, their Disney characters have to be white. Anyone that doesn't fit into the hetero-normative middle class lifestyle is given a tiny sliver of pie and told to stay within their zones.


Let's see if I check any of these white American boxes.

Deep down I see Americans as Americans, because I don't give a fuck about skin color and I don't divide people into groups based on it.

If I preferred all my neighbors to be white, I would not have moved to Hawai'i, where I have neighbors of pretty much every origin around the globe you can think of.

Fuck gentrification.

Fuck pastors.

Fuck Santa Claus.

Fuck Jesus Christ.

Fuck Disney princesses.

There is no "fitting" in my lifestyle. My environment is a mix of everyone. Yeah, there are neighborhoods where the rich congregate but they do that based on money, not skin color. But fuck those assholes too.

Well I'll be goddamned. I did not fit into a single one of your racist white American stereotypes. Maybe, just maybe, generalizing people based on arbitrary criteria is a bad idea. Just a thought.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Tater said:


> As Biden struggles, Hillary waits for the call
> 
> 
> Hillary may be Democrats’ nominee of last resort. You know she wants it.
> ...


Please, dear God/Yahweh/Allah/Zod/Sweet Baby Jesus/Flying Spaghetti Monster. The election of 2016 was the quintessential South Park election. The matriarch of the Clinton crime family versus her good family friend and donor. If we end up with that again, then I know God is punishing us.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Tater said:


> Let's see if I check any of these white American boxes.
> 
> Deep down I see Americans as Americans, because I don't give a fuck about skin color and I don't divide people into groups based on it.
> 
> ...



And if you're a socially conservative white person, then you're one of a kind.

I expect I won't hear anyone complaining about how America's becoming less white then from the likes of Tucker Carlson, since you're saying this mindset doesn't exist in the US. My original point is that the right calls what the left does "identity politics" because anything outside of the white "default" is playing identity politics. But none of the things in my list are ever called that. Any harm to that white default will be namecalled, but the very fact that there even is that default isn't seen as an issue.


Example - calling for more representatives of colour in politics = identity politics.

The idea that representatives should be disproportionally white (by design) = not identity politics, just good common sense apparently.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

skypod said:


> Nice try at ending the concept of and denying racism.
> 
> Deep down white Americans see black Americans as less American, a subset of American people that they'd prefer weren't in their neighbourhoods. Why do you think gentrification still exists to this day. Their pastors have to be white, their Santa Claus has to be white, Jesus Christ has to be pure white, their Disney characters have to be white. Anyone that doesn't fit into the hetero-normative middle class lifestyle is given a tiny sliver of pie and told to stay within their zones.


Bro do you leave the house? Have you been to the mall lately? People seem to be getting along and co-existing just fine.

Also... do you lump all white people together? Are jewish whites the same as irish whites? Or italian whites? Or russian whites? Or latino whites?

And dare I ask... are you yourself white?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Please, dear God/Yahweh/Allah/Zod/Sweet Baby Jesus/Flying Spaghetti Monster. The election of 2016 was the quintessential South Park election. The matriarch of the Clinton crime family versus her good family friend and donor. If we end up with that again, then I know God is punishing us.


I think it proves the opposite. If there was a god, we never would have had Hillary vs Trump in the first place.



skypod said:


> And if you're a socially conservative white person, then you're one of a kind.
> 
> I expect I won't hear anyone complaining about how America's becoming less white then from the likes of Tucker Carlson, since you're saying this mindset doesn't exist in the US. My original point is that the right calls what the left does "identity politics" because anything outside of the white "default" is playing identity politics. But none of the things in my list are ever called that. Any harm to that white default will be namecalled, but the very fact that there even is that default isn't seen as an issue.
> 
> ...


A: Fuck social conservatives too. That's part of why I left Alabama. I'm what you could describe as a social anarchist. Everybody gets to be themselves and nobody gets to tell anyone else how they should conduct their personal lives and especially fuck the social conservatives (and the liberal SJWs for that matter) who try to use the law to force others to live by their beliefs.

B: Liberals are the ones playing identity politics. Leftists are the ones trying to get people better wages and more benefits at their jobs. The fact that so many conflate the two is one of the many reasons the USA is as fucked as it is. 

Look, I know racism still exists and that sucks. It's not a part of my life because I live in Hawai'i but I do not ignore that it is still a major problem in the country as a whole. I'm of the mindset that we should stop dividing people up by skin color in the first place. The only two groups I care anything about are those who concentrate wealth and power at the top and all the rest of us peasants. There's a lot more of us than there are of them and as soon as we stop squabbling over such petty arbitrary differences such as skin pigmentation or who you want to take to bed, maybe we could actually unite against the real enemy of the people.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This Biden sexual harassment case came out of nowhere. He's been in politics for decades. He has been vetted and opposition researched for multiple presidential campaigns. This feel like a gateway into a fishing expedition by the GOP to get into real stuff that can be used to attack Biden. Like how years wasted on Benghazi became her emails for Hilary. Embassies get attacked before Hilary but never faced such scrutiny. It was just an excuse to pin an immaterial charge on Hilary to sell the narrative of Hilary being a horrible person.

Leftists are playing identity politics as well. "People richer than me need to give more. People poorer than me need more help but not from me".


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Completely messed up when you search for this video on youtube now (even copying and pasting the title word for word) it no longer shows up. Joe Biden is a creature and is worse than Donald Trump.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> This Biden sexual harassment case came out of nowhere. He's been in politics for decades. He has been vetted and opposition researched for multiple presidential campaigns. This feel like a gateway into a fishing expedition by the GOP to get into real stuff that can be used to attack Biden.


The GOP is just using their own playbook against them. Unfortunately the dems really don't have a leg to stand on after Kavanaugh.

The one thing Joe could take solice in is that he totally has about 75-80% of the media on his side. You would think that news networks would be kicking doors down trying to get Tara Reade on for an interview.

The same outlets that followed the bird seed trail left by Stormy Daniels and Michael Avenatti... the same outlets that reported on Julie Swetnick's claims about Kavanaugh and his rape orgy... now all of a sudden have absolutely no interest in hearing from a woman who claims she was sexually assaulted by a candidate running for the president.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> This Biden sexual harassment case came out of nowhere. He's been in politics for decades. He has been vetted and opposition researched for multiple presidential campaigns. This feel like a gateway into a fishing expedition by the GOP to get into real stuff that can be used to attack Biden. Like how years wasted on Benghazi became her emails for Hilary. Embassies get attacked before Hilary but never faced such scrutiny. It was just an excuse to pin an immaterial charge on Hilary to sell the narrative of Hilary being a horrible person.
> 
> Leftists are playing identity politics as well. "People richer than me need to give more. People poorer than me need more help but not from me".


It's very cool that the GOP has a crank prank time phone so they call Larry King back in the 90s. 

What was that about needing emails to "sell" Hillary as being a horrible person? 😂

Your understanding of leftist philosophy is painfully hilarious. Yep, that's all we wanna do; take from the rich to give to the poor. It couldn't possibly be that we are in favor of a more equitable distribution of income in the first place. Nah, we want to continue letting the rich suck up the wealth and then take it from them so the poor bastards who worked their asses off to create that wealth can put a roof over their heads and food on the table for their families.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> The GOP is just using their own playbook against them. Unfortunately the dems really don't have a leg to stand on after Kavanaugh.
> 
> The one thing Joe could take solice in is that he totally has about 75-80% of the media on his side. You would think that news networks would be kicking doors down trying to get Tara Reade on for an interview.
> 
> The same outlets that followed the bird seed trail left by Stormy Daniels and Michael Avenatti... the same outlets that reported on Julie Swetnick's claims about Kavanaugh and his rape orgy... now all of a sudden have absolutely no interest in hearing from a woman who claims she was sexually assaulted by a candidate running for the president.


Piss off with this being the democrat's playbook. Have you forgotten about that one nutjob trying to get a similar case against Muller? This is the GOP playbook, not the Democrats. Project your biggest weakness onto your opponent and use it to beat them down with it so when your own weakness is used against you it will appear less damaging because 'the other side did it too'. Seen this from John Kerry to Obama to Hilary in just my lifetime following US elections. Keep drinking that cult kool-aid brah.

Kavanaugh's case is so much different from Biden's. The facts of the case was in much more details. Also, the accusation was the substance of the case against Kavanaugh unlike this fishing expedition against Biden.

Maybe they couldn't collaborate her claims with other sources so deem it irresponsible to run it? Her claims of sexual assault is very serious and no reputable reporter would report on it without collaborating evidence. This is very different from her other allegation of sexual harassment against Biden that could be collaborated and was widely reported before.



Tater said:


> It's very cool that the GOP has a crank prank time phone so they call Larry King back in the 90s.
> 
> What was that about needing emails to "sell" Hillary as being a horrible person? 😂
> 
> Your understanding of leftist philosophy is painfully hilarious. Yep, that's all we wanna do; take from the rich to give to the poor. It couldn't possibly be that we are in favor of a more equitable distribution of income in the first place. Nah, we want to continue letting the rich suck up the wealth and then take it from them so the poor bastards who worked their asses off to create that wealth can put a roof over their heads and food on the table for their families.


This was a non-issue until Biden became the establishment favorite to win. They tried going after him with Hunter Biden because well, the current president is giving away everything to his own kids. Same old playbook.

Hilary had one of the higher favorable ratings among US politicans when she was secretary of state. Nosedived after years and years of but her emails. But you do you.

You can advocate for a more equitable distribution of income yeah. But you don't have to paint people's values based on their wealth. Makes you no different from vile prosperity gospel people that does the same, just on the opposite scale. What I see more and more from leftists is plain envy of the richer than them and not about solving income inequality judging by every solution is get the rich to pay for stuff but keep everything else the same because they earned it. I guess you are going to claim those aren't leftists but liberals for the sake of ideological purity.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I was having a look at Michigan's Governor Gretchen Whitmer's official Faceook page, and noticed some people have tagged her in the photos as... well... you'll see.

Whoever is looking after the Michigan Governor's social media isn't doing a great job.

I have seen that she is getting alot of flack at the moment, but I actually think she is a good leader, but I'm from Australia, so I don't know the full story.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257125266721091585
Jesse Ventura putting them bitches on The View in their fucking place is exactly what I needed today.



FriedTofu said:


> This was a non-issue until Biden became the establishment favorite to win. They tried going after him with Hunter Biden because well, the current president is giving away everything to his own kids. Same old playbook.
> 
> Hilary had one of the higher favorable ratings among US politicans when she was secretary of state. Nosedived after years and years of but her emails. But you do you.


Jesus tap dancing Christ, are you seriously making the argument that Hillary is a good person and only got taken down because of her emails? If that is your legitimate belief, you are so far gone from reality that there is not much point in explaining to you otherwise.

Maybe ask the people being sold at slave auctions in Libya how good a person Hillary is before you start spewing this bullshit.



FriedTofu said:


> You can advocate for a more equitable distribution of income yeah. But you don't have to paint people's values based on their wealth. Makes you no different from vile prosperity gospel people that does the same, just on the opposite scale. What I see more and more from leftists is plain envy of the richer than them and not about solving income inequality judging by every solution is get the rich to pay for stuff but keep everything else the same because they earned it. I guess you are going to claim those aren't leftists but liberals for the sake of ideological purity.


The first sign someone has failed at an argument is when they trot out the purity pony defense. Purity, my fucking left ass cheek. Coming at me with the "but the GOP are worse" argument ain't gonna get ya nowhere, sunshine. If I agreed with 80 or 90 percent of their views and wouldn't vote for them because I couldn't get that last 10 or 20 percent, then you would have a point. When I agree with the Dems, and I am being generous here, 5% of the time, but I only agree with the GOP 2% of the time, then they can both go fuck themselves.

I am a libertarian leftist; not a right wing neo/neo fake leftist that gullible Americans have been brainwashed into believing represents the left. I oppose capitalism. I support a libertarian version of socialism. I oppose wage slavery. I support worker coops. I believe the people who, ya know, actually do the fucking work, should own said businesses collectively and receive the wealth from their work. That is the opposite of Democrat supported capitalism, where the owner class sits on their fucking asses all day collecting billions from the work of others. Capitalists are the leeches on society, not the working poor.

Oh, but because I don't believe a few thousand people should be living in the lap of luxury off the backs of the billions who worked to create that wealth, I'm just like someone who preaches prosperity gospel. Brilliant fucking deduction there, Sherlock. I gotta give you credit though. I didn't think it possible that you could make an argument more retarded than claiming Hillary isn't a bad person and only lost because the GOP used dirty tactics but you managed to top yourself. Bravo.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I wish we actually had capitalism in the US for Tater to oppose instead of an anti-capitalist pro-CCP corporate mafia.  Calling our current system capitalist is akin to when boomers call Obama a communist. 

Meanwhile


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257316641211158528
Struggle Inc!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> I wish we actually had capitalism in the US for Tater to oppose instead of an anti-capitalist pro-CCP corporate mafia.  Calling our current system capitalist is akin to when boomers call Obama a communist.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> ...


Okay, you make a somewhat valid point. I will acknowledge what your idea of ancap capitalism is. That doesn't make what we have now any less capitalist. It's just... crony capitalist. Or whatever you want to call it. You've still got capitalist fat cats siphoning away the wealth from the people who produce it. You just don't want the government helping them fuck us all over.

Where we disagree... I believe capitalism is going to fuck the working man, big government or not. Whereas, you believe the working man is fucked solely due to government intervention. I do agree with you in one sense. Under ancap, if these mega corps fail, they fail. No big government bailouts.

After all our years of going back n forth on this topic... can you not at least see the value in worker owned businesses? I know you oppose welfare in all forms. Well, if the wealth produced by the workers went to the actual workers instead of the owner class, they'd be earning enough to not need welfare of any kind. 

That's the problem with your ideology. You want people to be able to work and earn enough to support themselves without government help. I want the same thing. Yet, you refuse to acknowledge that having an owner class in the first place is why people need government welfare.

Fundamentally, we agree on this halfway. We both oppose big government. I'm the only one who opposes big capitalist. I've said it to you time and time again... the danger is concentrated power. Big government and big capitalist are both a danger. Gotta get rid of both, not just one or the other.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Jesus tap dancing Christ, are you seriously making the argument that Hillary is a good person and only got taken down because of her emails? If that is your legitimate belief, you are so far gone from reality that there is not much point in explaining to you otherwise.
> 
> Maybe ask the people being sold at slave auctions in Libya how good a person Hillary is before you start spewing this bullshit.












The narrative surrounding Benghazi tanked her ratings. Before that she was the most popular politician at that time. Not sure why you are so triggered by simple facts.




> The first sign someone has failed at an argument is when they trot out the purity pony defense. Purity, my fucking left ass cheek. Coming at me with the "but the GOP are worse" argument ain't gonna get ya nowhere, sunshine. If I agreed with 80 or 90 percent of their views and wouldn't vote for them because I couldn't get that last 10 or 20 percent, then you would have a point. When I agree with the Dems, and I am being generous here, 5% of the time, but I only agree with the GOP 2% of the time, then they can both go fuck themselves.


 Says the person, without irony, that keeps moving the goal post of what defines a leftist.



> I am a libertarian leftist; not a right wing neo/neo fake leftist that gullible Americans have been brainwashed into believing represents the left. I oppose capitalism. I support a libertarian version of socialism. I oppose wage slavery. I support worker coops. I believe the people who, ya know, actually do the fucking work, should own said businesses collectively and receive the wealth from their work. That is the opposite of Democrat supported capitalism, where the owner class sits on their fucking asses all day collecting billions from the work of others. Capitalists are the leeches on society, not the working poor.


Will you be willing to pay more out of pocket to support this belief? Our economies are a mix of capitalism and socialism, claiming to oppose one or the other is either naive or being disingenuous. 

Capitalism lifted billions of people out of abject poverty. Socialism helped ensure a basic living standard for the majority. Yeah enlightened centralist memes here but better than old man shouting at sky rhetoric from modern day libertarians from the US. My belief the rise of the American brand of libertarian in the early 2000s is posing the same level of threat as communism in the 50's and 60's. Both paint a utopian version of an ideology spread by useful idiots for the power hungry to secure more power for themselves.

Can someone from the worker class work to become part of the owner class or do they have to remain in the worker class to be deem 'good'?



> Oh, but because I don't believe a few thousand people should be living in the lap of luxury off the backs of the billions who worked to create that wealth, I'm just like someone who preaches prosperity gospel. Brilliant fucking deduction there, Sherlock. I gotta give you credit though. I didn't think it possible that you could make an argument more retarded than claiming Hillary isn't a bad person and only lost because the GOP used dirty tactics but you managed to top yourself. Bravo.


Prosperity gospel people says because someone is wealthy, they are good people. You say because someone is wealthy, they are bad people. What am I getting wrong here?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> I am a libertarian leftist; not a right wing neo/neo fake leftist that gullible Americans have been brainwashed into believing represents the left. I oppose capitalism. I support a libertarian version of socialism. I oppose wage slavery. I support worker coops. I believe the people who, ya know, actually do the fucking work, should own said businesses collectively and receive the wealth from their work. That is the opposite of Democrat supported capitalism, where the owner class sits on their fucking asses all day collecting billions from the work of others. Capitalists are the leeches on society, not the working poor.


If McDonald's sells a cheeseburger for $2.50, what percentage of their net gain do you think should go to the McEmployee that slapped the buns together? I'm just curious.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> The narrative surrounding Benghazi tanked her ratings. Before that she was the most popular politician at that time. Not sure why you are so triggered by simple facts.


I mentioned Lybia because I don't give a flying fuck about Benghazi. There was zero chance I was gonna vote for that war criminal before I ever heard about her emails. I could also mention Iraq and Honduras and Haiti and the Clinton Foundation and a whole long ass list of reasons why she should be in prison and I would not mention emails or Benghazi once. She's a bloodthirsty psychopath with the blood of millions on her hands. She is every bit the enemy of the people as Trump is. You're nothing more than a blind partisan hack for not being able to acknowledge it. Approval ratings mean jack shit nothing. Dubya's approval ratings have gone up in recent years. You gonna argue that he is not a war criminal who shouldn't locked up in the Hague? Or did his dancing on Ellen melt your brain on this topic too.

Are you familiar with the concept of absence makes the heart grow fonder? Hillary's approval ratings were higher when she was out of the public eye. They tanked when she got out in public again because then everyone remembered what a piece of shit she is.



> Says the person, without irony, that keeps moving the goal post of what defines a leftist.


I know this is a verrrrrrrrry difficult concept for you to comprehend but there is not one set ideology of leftism. Communism is authoritarian leftism and I oppose that every bit as much as I oppose fascism. I oppose all forms of concentrated power because when you concentrate power, whoever controls that power inevitably abuses it. I've explained my own libertarian views on how leftism should be implemented. The fact that you lack the mental capacity to grasp those concepts is not a fault of my own.



> Will you be willing to pay more out of pocket to support this belief? Our economies are a mix of capitalism and socialism, claiming to oppose one or the other is either naive or being disingenuous.


I'd be willing to pay less out of pocket. If you're dealing with a worker owned coop, all the costs and profits go into the hands of the workers. If you're not having to funnel extra profit on top to an owner, the prices go down. Shocking, I know. Prices at Amazon would be lower if we didn't have to give some jackass at the top over a hundred billion dollars. Or, and I would be fine with this too, paying the same as we are now or maybe a little more and have all that extra profit that would have been taken by Bezos instead distributed to the warehouse workers and the drivers and everyone else who actually do the work to create that profit.



> Capitalism lifted billions of people out of abject poverty. Socialism helped ensure a basic living standard for the majority. Yeah enlightened centralist memes here but better than old man shouting at sky rhetoric from modern day libertarians from the US. My belief the rise of the American brand of libertarian in the early 2000s is posing the same level of threat as communism in the 50's and 60's. Both paint a utopian version of an ideology spread by useful idiots for the power hungry to secure more power for themselves.


Capitalism lifted billions of people out of poverty. Do you have an actual right wing talking points manual you are reading from? Cause that is the most heavily debunked right wing talking point of all time. Also, I don't support right wing libertarianism. I agree with the Ron Pauls of the world on civil liberties and foreign policy but you're not going to get me to defend his ideas on the economy because I do not agree with them.



> Can someone from the worker class work to become part of the owner class or do they have to remain in the worker class to be deem 'good'?


Have you not been paying attention? Under my ideology, the worker class and the owner class are the same people. Worker owned businesses. No one gets to sit at the top collecting money from other people's work. You do the work, you get the profit. It's a very simple concept but you... _shrugs_



> Prosperity gospel people says because someone is wealthy, they are good people. You say because someone is wealthy, they are bad people. What am I getting wrong here?


What are you getting wrong here? Here is a simple starting point. Show me where I said being wealthy makes someone a bad person. Then I'll answer this question.




Jay Devito said:


> If McDonald's sells a cheeseburger for $2.50, what percentage of their net gain do you think should go to the McEmployee that slapped the buns together? I'm just curious.


There is only one word in this question that deserves attention. Percentage. Workers should not be paid for time. They should be paid based on a percentage of profit that their work has produced. When business is good, everyone works harder, everyone makes more money. When business is slow, everyone works less, everyone makes less money. It's the rising tide lifts all boats theory in actual practice. Management gets a higher percentage than the dishwasher but all wages are based on a percentage of profit. The way it is now, the wage slaves make the same hourly rate no matter how much profit is produced. All the extra profit is then funneled upwards into the hands of the people sitting on their asses doing nothing. I disagree with the entire systemic structure of how wealth is distributed in the first place. I don't want big government welfare. I want people who go out and work to get their fair share of the wealth being produced by their labor so they do not need welfare.

I've never had a purely hourly wage job in my entire adult life. I've spent a lot of years bartending. I've spent a lot of years selling BBQ sammiches in front of bars. I've spent a lot of years building grills and patio furniture and whatever else the Home Depot needed built for them (working as an independent contractor, I got paid by the item). Now I drive Uber and make a pretty banging profit in and around Waikiki. Point being, with all my jobs, when business is good, I make more money. When business is slow, I make less money. At no point have I ever gotten X amount of dollars by simply punching a time clock. My own personal work history has had a large effect on my political ideology.

When you compare that to wage slavery, it doesn't matter how hard someone has to work flipping burgers. They are getting the same amount of money based how many hours they sit there. Call me crazy but I don't think someone twiddling their thumbs working an afternoon shift on a Tuesday should be making the same amount of money as someone busting their ass on a Friday night with 20 cars lined up at the drive through.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Hilary's approval rating an all time low. I wonder why John Kerry,John McCain Al Gore,Bob Dole etc approval rating didn't plummet after they wrote a post election book and went on a press tour blaming their own party,the media,their primary opponents etc for their Presidential loss. Oh wait NM they didn't write a tell all booking that exposed them as entitled sore losers


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> There is only one word in this question that deserves attention. Percentage. Workers should not be paid for time. They should be paid based on a percentage of profit that their work has produced.


I disagree.

An entry level worker at McDonalds has nothing invested in the company. They haven't put up any capital nor have they taken any risk. If business isn't good, or if the business goes under... they lose nothing. They can just easily find another job at another McDonalds or another fast food restaurant.

The physical restaurant, the equipment and the ingredients have all been paid for and provided by their employer. The employee is there to perform a job and that is to make hamburgers, and in turn for their labor they are compensated.

I don't see why that isn't a fair exchange, or why anyone should think that employee should be entitled to more.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> I disagree.
> 
> An entry level worker at McDonalds has nothing invested in the company. They haven't put up any capital nor have they taken any risk. If business isn't good, or if the business goes under... they lose nothing. They can just easily find another job at another McDonalds or another fast food restaurant.
> 
> ...


You raise a valid point about not having anything invested but you're also thinking within the guidelines of the current system already in place. I am not suggesting someone go get hired at McDonald's and be given an ownership stake. What I am suggesting is an investment in local credit unions who can give startup money to groups of people to start worker coops. I'd also strongly enforce antitrust laws and break up these huge monopolies so the big guys can't crush all the small worker owned businesses. There was a time in the USA when people understood monopolies were a bad thing and antitrust laws were a good thing. 

Shocking as this may be to some, there are a lot of people who consider themselves right wing and conservative who would much rather be a part of a worker owned business than working for someone else. Being your own boss is still a strong desire in the American working class. They just don't have the ability to do so now because everything is structured to pamper the mega corps. All you have to do is look at what the government is doing during this crisis. They are throwing trillions at Wall Street while giving the middle finger to Main Street. 

Which do you support more? Main Street USA or Wall Street USA? Cause if your answer is Main Street, then you should be demanding change as well.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> You raise a valid point about not having anything invested but you're also thinking within the guidelines of the current system already in place. I am not suggesting someone go get hired at McDonald's and be given an ownership stake. What I am suggesting is an investment in local credit unions who can give startup money to groups of people to start worker coops. I'd also strongly enforce antitrust laws and break up these huge monopolies so the big guys can't crush all the small worker owned businesses. There was a time in the USA when people understood monopolies were a bad thing and antitrust laws were a good thing.
> 
> Shocking as this may be to some, there are a lot of people who consider themselves right wing and conservative who would much rather be a part of a worker owned business than working for someone else. *Being your own boss is still a strong desire in the American working class. They just don't have the ability to do so now because everything is structured to pamper the mega corps.* All you have to do is look at what the government is doing during this crisis. They are throwing trillions at Wall Street while giving the middle finger to Main Street.
> 
> Which do you support more? Main Street USA or Wall Street USA? Cause if your answer is Main Street, then you should be demanding change as well.


Being your own boss? Isn't that just called starting a business?

What is stopping anyone in the U.S. from starting their own business?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> Being your own boss? Isn't that just called starting a business?
> 
> What is stopping anyone in the U.S. from starting their own business?


Do you understand the concept of monopolistic power in the slightest? These mega corps can operate at a loss for as long as it takes to either run the competition out of business or simply buy them out. Do you know why we have antitrust laws in the first place? Do you realize that a large part of why we are so fucked now is due to decades of not enforcing antitrust laws because the mega corps got so powerful that they could buy a government who would not enforce them?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> I mentioned Lybia because I don't give a flying fuck about Benghazi. There was zero chance I was gonna vote for that war criminal before I ever heard about her emails. I could also mention Iraq and Honduras and Haiti and the Clinton Foundation and a whole long ass list of reasons why she should be in prison and I would not mention emails or Benghazi once. She's a bloodthirsty psychopath with the blood of millions on her hands. She is every bit the enemy of the people as Trump is. You're nothing more than a blind partisan hack for not being able to acknowledge it. Approval ratings mean jack shit nothing. Dubya's approval ratings have gone up in recent years. You gonna argue that he is not a war criminal who shouldn't locked up in the Hague? Or did his dancing on Ellen melt your brain on this topic too.


You do not represent the majority of the voting population. She was one of the rare high profile serving politician that had such a high ratings before Benghazi and the resulting her emails claims from that waste of public resources smearing campaign. You thinking she is a horrible person, and the majority of voters thinking she's not, are not mutually exclusive. More people think Hilary was not a horrible person before 'her emails' than after. You not being able to comprehend that makes you on the same level as a blind partisan hack. 



> Are you familiar with the concept of absence makes the heart grow fonder? Hillary's approval ratings were higher when she was out of the public eye. They tanked when she got out in public again because then everyone remembered what a piece of shit she is.


That is just false simply by looking at the chart I provided. You are resorting to using truism to suit your narrative. Sad.





> I know this is a verrrrrrrrry difficult concept for you to comprehend but there is not one set ideology of leftism. Communism is authoritarian leftism and I oppose that every bit as much as I oppose fascism. I oppose all forms of concentrated power because when you concentrate power, whoever controls that power inevitably abuses it. I've explained my own libertarian views on how leftism should be implemented. The fact that you lack the mental capacity to grasp those concepts is not a fault of my own.


Nobody is leftist enough for you to cite as an example of a leftist politician when asked. You might as well say you oppose anyone but people you like having power if that's your philosophy. That sounds a lot like authoritarianism to me. Are you sure you are a libertarian or just saying it because you don't have power to impose your will?





> I'd be willing to pay less out of pocket. If you're dealing with a worker owned coop, all the costs and profits go into the hands of the workers. If you're not having to funnel extra profit on top to an owner, the prices go down. Shocking, I know. Prices at Amazon would be lower if we didn't have to give some jackass at the top over a hundred billion dollars. Or, and I would be fine with this too, paying the same as we are now or maybe a little more and have all that extra profit that would have been taken by Bezos instead distributed to the warehouse workers and the drivers and everyone else who actually do the work to create that profit.


I asked you would you be paying more and you reply with you are willing to pay less? How does all of this be relevant to the question I posed? Amazon operated at huge losses to gain market share. How is not having Amazon going to reduce your prices? Just answer the question are you willing to pay more for stuff for your ideology and not deflect. 





> Capitalism lifted billions of people out of poverty. Do you have an actual right wing talking points manual you are reading from? Cause that is the most heavily debunked right wing talking point of all time. Also, I don't support right wing libertarianism. I agree with the Ron Pauls of the world on civil liberties and foreign policy but you're not going to get me to defend his ideas on the economy because I do not agree with them.


Errr...i lived in a part of the world where I've experienced capitalism lifting the standards of living. Without capitalism, there would have been no initial step of investing in my country half a century ago. You would like that won't you? Cause 'your people' would benefit more than billions of other people. Capitalism has many many faults, but over the past century or so it has done more good than bad.





> Have you not been paying attention? Under my ideology, the worker class and the owner class are the same people. Worker owned businesses. No one gets to sit at the top collecting money from other people's work. You do the work, you get the profit. It's a very simple concept but you... _shrugs_


So humor me. How would this even work? If I work at a factory, I have to get a share of the factory? If I cash out, my only option is to sell to another worker at the factory? If the factory downsizes, do the shares go to a smaller pool of workers? If a company outsource some work to third parties, do those workers get a share of the business?





> What are you getting wrong here? Here is a simple starting point. Show me where I said being wealthy makes someone a bad person. Then I'll answer this question.


You called them the real enemy of the people. _shrugs_



ShiningStar said:


> Hilary's approval rating an all time low. I wonder why John Kerry,John McCain Al Gore,Bob Dole etc approval rating didn't plummet after they wrote a post election book and went on a press tour blaming their own party,the media,their primary opponents etc for their Presidential loss. Oh wait NM they didn't write a tell all booking that exposed them as entitled sore losers


I think it is more of the media stopped caring about the rest of them while Hilary is still a easy punching bag for both the left and the right when they try to deflect criticisms.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> Do you understand the concept of monopolistic power in the slightest? These mega corps can operate at a loss for as long as it takes to either run the competition out of business or simply buy them out. Do you know why we have antitrust laws in the first place? Do you realize that a large part of why we are so fucked now is due to decades of not enforcing antitrust laws because the mega corps got so powerful that they could buy a government who would not enforce them?


Be that as it may, every person still has the liberty to go into business for themselves if they desire to be their own boss and reap the benefits. You don't _have _to work for a company. 

I am all for limiting the power of mega corps, but I don't think handing ownership to the workers makes any sense. They are hired workers for a reason, not equal partners.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> You do not represent the majority of the voting population. She was one of the rare high profile serving politician that had such a high ratings before Benghazi and the resulting her emails claims from that waste of public resources smearing campaign. You thinking she is a horrible person, and the majority of voters thinking she's not, are not mutually exclusive. More people think Hilary was not a horrible person before 'her emails' than after. You not being able to comprehend that makes you on the same level as a blind partisan hack.
> 
> That is just false simply by looking at the chart I provided. You are resorting to using truism to suit your narrative. Sad.


Just to be clear, your position is that Hillary is a good person, a majority of people believed she is a good person, and the only reason she lost is because of her emails?

It wasn't promising to never give poor people healthcare. It wasn't promising to not raise their wages. It wasn't her support of TPP, which would ship what few remaining jobs there are in this country to another even poorer country. that same TPP that would have given corporations more power than the governments who signed it. It wasn't her complete subservience to everything billionaire class while offering the working class jack shit nothing. It wasn't her history of war mongering and promising even more war if elected. None of that had anything to do with her plummeting approval ratings.

It was purely the emails... that is your actual belief?

Because, if that's what you believe, gotdamn, that is some seriously delusional shit.



> Nobody is leftist enough for you to cite as an example of a leftist politician when asked. You might as well say you oppose anyone but people you like having power if that's your philosophy. That sounds a lot like authoritarianism to me. Are you sure you are a libertarian or just saying it because you don't have power to impose your will?


I can't cite something that doesn't exist. There are no major leftist politicians in the USA. Jeremy Corbyn is a leftist. I read the main bullet points of his manifesto. That was some for real leftist shit. I don't agree with all of his ideas but if you want to know what a leftist politician is, read Corbyn's manifesto.

Also, I am not "a libertarian". Libertarians in the common vernacular refers to people like Ron Paul, who supports anarcho-capitalism. What I am is a libertarian leftist. I don't believe we need big government because I believe if capitalists didn't suck up so much of the wealth to begin with, people would earn enough from their hard work to be able to support themselves. I also believe in democracy, something the USA doesn't have in the government or the work place. If we follow the will of the people and they make bad decisions, so be it. I'll take that over the tyranny of the billionaire class any day of the week.



> I asked you would you be paying more and you reply with you are willing to pay less? How does all of this be relevant to the question I posed? Amazon operated at huge losses to gain market share. How is not having Amazon going to reduce your prices? Just answer the question are you willing to pay more for stuff for your ideology and not deflect.


You have problems with reading skills? 

"Or, and I would be fine with this too, paying the same as we are now *or maybe a little more* and have all that extra profit that would have been taken by Bezos instead distributed to the warehouse workers and the drivers and everyone else who actually do the work to create that profit. "

Asked and answered.

Here is what you fail to grasp. You break up the monopolies and distribute income more fairly to begin with, you're not going to have a problem with people being to afford stuff or not. They work, they earn, they buy what they can. What they don't have to do is get fucked by an owner class who sucks up so much of they wealth that people struggle to afford basic necessities. I'm not out here arguing for everyone to own a yacht but the simple fact is, we have the resources and technology to feed and house every person on this planet. That we don't is a political choice of the ruling class.



> Errr...i lived in a part of the world where I've experienced capitalism lifting the standards of living. Without capitalism, there would have been no initial step of investing in my country half a century ago. You would like that won't you? Cause 'your people' would benefit more than billions of other people. Capitalism has many many faults, but over the past century or so it has done more good than bad.


Absolute fucking bullshit. Ask all the millions of people who died in wars because greedy capitalists bombed them for resources. Ask the million dead Iraqis who died to enrich the oil barons of the world if capitalism improved their lives. Ask the starving Venezuelans if capitalism improved their lives because the USA is trying to crush them due to their country having the largest oil reserves in the world. Ask the people being sold at slave markets in Lybia if their lives were improved after their country was destroyed for daring to stop using the almighty USA dollar. Ya don't get to only point at the good examples and ignore all the millions of lives destroyed due to capitalist greed.

The people who have had their lives improved, they got there through the hard work of the working man. They didn't have their lives improved by some capitalist fat cat sitting on his ass doing nothing. I know this is a shocking thought but you don't have to have concentrated wealth in the hands of a few people to invest in something. People can invest collectively too.

People eating bread crumbs tossed from the tables of the rich have had their lives improved over when they were starving. People who get to sit and eat at the table have had their lives improved even more.



> So humor me. How would this even work? If I work at a factory, I have to get a share of the factory? If I cash out, my only option is to sell to another worker at the factory? If the factory downsizes, do the shares go to a smaller pool of workers? If a company outsource some work to third parties, do those workers get a share of the business?


I will humor you. Here is a basic math example. Say you've got a company with 9 people. 1 boss and 8 workers. The boss, who deserves more pay because they're the boss, receives 20% of the profit, while the remaining 80% of the profit goes 10% each to the 8 workers. When business is good, everyone makes more money, including the people doing the grunt work. When times are slow, everyone receives less money. What incentive does someone making an hourly wage have to work harder? They are getting paid the same shit wages no matter how hard they work. But you set up the pay structure so that when the business succeeds, everyone in that business succeeds, and suddenly you've got more productive workers who have a reason to care and work harder along with a business that is more likely to succeed due to said reasons.



> You called them the real enemy of the people. _shrugs_




Okay, allow me to rephrase. Concentrated wealth is the real enemy of the people. Capitalists control that concentrated wealth. The two go hand in hand.



> I think it is more of the media stopped caring about the rest of them while Hilary is still a easy punching bag for both the left and the right when they try to deflect criticisms.


Hillary is a war mongering piece of shit who deserves to be locked up in the Hague. She is also a servant of the ruling class and does not give a single fuck about the working class. Putting her back in the public eye reminded people of just how awful a human being she is. And maybe, just maybe, there were a lot of people pissed off because she and her cronies rigged the primary to coronate her.

She is an easy punching bag because the fucking sociopath deserves to be punched.



Jay Devito said:


> Be that as it may, every person still has the liberty to go into business for themselves if they desire to be their own boss and reap the benefits. You don't _have _to work for a company.
> 
> I am all for limiting the power of mega corps, but I don't think handing ownership to the workers makes any sense. They are hired workers for a reason, not equal partners.


I did not suggest handing ownership of anything over to the workers. I suggested using antitrust laws to break up the big monopolies and establishing local credit unions to support people who want to go into business for themselves. Big difference.

I also did not say workers should be hired as equal partners. Those with higher skill sets obviously should get paid more than unskilled workers. Have you ever heard of the Mondragon Corporation? It is proof of concept of what I am talking about here. They are not only collectively owned, they are also one of the most successful corporations in the world. Take a look.









Mondragon Corporation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





_At Mondragon, there are agreed-upon wage ratios between executive work and field or factory work which earns a minimum wage. These ratios range from 3:1 to 9:1 in different cooperatives and average 5:1. That is, the general manager of an average Mondragon cooperative earns no more than 5 times as much as the theoretical minimum wage paid in their cooperative. For most workers, this ratio is smaller because there are few Mondragon worker-owners that earn minimum wages, because most jobs are somewhat specialized and are classified at higher wage levels. The wage ratio of a cooperative is decided periodically by its worker-owners through a democratic vote._

After you've processed this, think on this for awhile. Assuming you believe in democracy and oppose dictatorships, why would you not support democracy in the workplace as well? I've just provided an example of a very successful corporation that uses democracy to make decisions, compared to the capitalist model, which uses a dictatorship to make decisions. 

If the workers had a say in the business, they would not have voted to ship all our manufacturing jobs to China. You cannot argue that point. Made in the USA would still be a real thing if capitalists weren't making all the decisions.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> I did not suggest handing ownership of anything over to the workers. I suggested using antitrust laws to break up the big monopolies and establishing local credit unions to support people who want to go into business for themselves. Big difference.
> 
> I also did not say workers should be hired as equal partners. Those with higher skill sets obviously should get paid more than unskilled workers. Have you ever heard of the Mondragon Corporation? It is proof of concept of what I am talking about here. They are not only collectively owned, they are also one of the most successful corporations in the world. Take a look.
> 
> ...


Nobody is entitled to a job at Amazon. They aren't entitled to have a say when it comes to the company because it isn't their company.

Same reason why Samoa Joe doesn't get to tell Vince McMahon who he should make champion.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> Nobody is entitled to a job at Amazon. They aren't entitled to have a say when it comes to the company because it isn't their company.
> 
> Same reason why Samoa Joe doesn't get to tell Vince McMahon who he should make champion.


So you openly admit that you despise democracy and believe businesses should be run like a dictatorship. The lords get to make all the decisions and the serfs should consider themselves lucky to get whatever bread crumbs are thrown their way.

At least you're honest about it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tater said:


> Just to be clear, your position is that Hillary is a good person, a majority of people believed she is a good person, and the only reason she lost is because of her emails?
> 
> It wasn't promising to never give poor people healthcare. It wasn't promising to not raise their wages. It wasn't her support of TPP, which would ship what few remaining jobs there are in this country to another even poorer country. that same TPP that would have given corporations more power than the governments who signed it. It wasn't her complete subservience to everything billionaire class while offering the working class jack shit nothing. It wasn't her history of war mongering and promising even more war if elected. None of that had anything to do with her plummeting approval ratings.
> 
> ...


My position is she is not as horrible a person as the caricature the likes of you seem to think she is, the majority of the voting population think of her as a capable secretary of state before a multi-year smear campaign, and 'her emails' made her unable to regain that trust.

Healthcare isn't free, I have no issue with being cautious in enacting a welfare state of affairs. Promising to not raise the minimum wages is different from not raising wages. It is simply a difference in economic philosophy. Countries without minimum wages can provide decent wages compared to some with minimum wages. TPP was also a policy to attempt to contain the rising influence of China. But seems you Americans prefer the hard power of a trade war than creating an alternative approach. Her emails' is basically memeing people like you that only see the black and white of any of her positions. But you do you, because nobody is good enough if not perfect. You claim you would support anyone that supports 70% of your positions, but be honest, you will not be satisfied until someone is as delusional as you on every issues.





> I can't cite something that doesn't exist. There are no major leftist politicians in the USA. Jeremy Corbyn is a leftist. I read the main bullet points of his manifesto. That was some for real leftist shit. I don't agree with all of his ideas but if you want to know what a leftist politician is, read Corbyn's manifesto.


Maybe because nobody thinks those ideas work in the real world? Complain about the elites and the wealthy but you live in your own bubble just the same. At least the elites have their ivory towers, what have you?



> Also, I am not "a libertarian". Libertarians in the common vernacular refers to people like Ron Paul, who supports anarcho-capitalism. What I am is a libertarian leftist. I don't believe we need big government because I believe if capitalists didn't suck up so much of the wealth to begin with, people would earn enough from their hard work to be able to support themselves. I also believe in democracy, something the USA doesn't have in the government or the work place. If we follow the will of the people and they make bad decisions, so be it. I'll take that over the tyranny of the billionaire class any day of the week.


Without big government, how to you propose to impose the rules you desire? What is earning enough to support oneself to you? What if one person is content with just shelter and food and deem another person working to support a bigger house for his family excessive? Why would you accept any bad decisions at all? Are you that privileged to be able to survive bad decisions every time they occur? 





> You have problems with reading skills?
> 
> "Or, and I would be fine with this too, paying the same as we are now *or maybe a little more* and have all that extra profit that would have been taken by Bezos instead distributed to the warehouse workers and the drivers and everyone else who actually do the work to create that profit. "
> 
> ...


Oh I missed that because of your word salad of paying lower out of pocket before that line.

If you break up monopolies, you just end up with different names of a different oligarchy. Simple business sense points towards consolidating efforts to gain efficiency.

If you are truely leftist, you should argue for breaking up of inheritance wealth and fake environmental regulations that keep prices and therefore values of housing up as a point of emphasis. This position of redistributing of income without supply/demand context is not helping anyone. We do have the resources to feed and house everyone, but you have people complaining about quality of food, GMOs, pushing environmental issues onto the poorest of countries that could barely feed their poor etc. that pushes back on many pragmatic proposals.





> Absolute fucking bullshit. Ask all the millions of people who died in wars because greedy capitalists bombed them for resources. Ask the million dead Iraqis who died to enrich the oil barons of the world if capitalism improved their lives. Ask the starving Venezuelans if capitalism improved their lives because the USA is trying to crush them due to their country having the largest oil reserves in the world. Ask the people being sold at slave markets in Lybia if their lives were improved after their country was destroyed for daring to stop using the almighty USA dollar. Ya don't get to only point at the good examples and ignore all the millions of lives destroyed due to capitalist greed.
> 
> The people who have had their lives improved, they got there through the hard work of the working man. They didn't have their lives improved by some capitalist fat cat sitting on his ass doing nothing. I know this is a shocking thought but you don't have to have concentrated wealth in the hands of a few people to invest in something. People can invest collectively too.
> 
> People eating bread crumbs tossed from the tables of the rich have had their lives improved over when they were starving. People who get to sit and eat at the table have had their lives improved even more.


Are you saying socialism wouldn't lead to wars over resources? That, in your words, is absolute fucking bullshit. Do North Korea not suffer from poor living conditions and threats of war? Did the Soviet Union not split up? Did Mao not cause millions of deaths in China? 

Why do you always link capitalism to wars? You are a special kind of bubble if you think the people affected by wars are going to blame capitalism before other factors. You seem to conflate trade with capitalism. Are trades not allowed in leftist economy?

Capitalism provided the opportunity for the working man in my parts of world to monetize their hard work. When your country is poor and without huge natural resources, you don't have much to invest in initially and foreign capital is a window of opportunity. Why do you assume only capitalists are lazy fat cats? Do those not exist in your utopian leftist society?

By the way, when has the world not been the rich and powerful overseeing the lives of the rest? You don't seem to grasp that once you overthrow the incumbent, there is a power void that needs to be filled and there is no consensus on what is the best outcome. Surely a libertarian leftist like you that decry American wars should understand how things go when the rich and powerful are removed.





> I will humor you. Here is a basic math example. Say you've got a company with 9 people. 1 boss and 8 workers. The boss, who deserves more pay because they're the boss, receives 20% of the profit, while the remaining 80% of the profit goes 10% each to the 8 workers. When business is good, everyone makes more money, including the people doing the grunt work. When times are slow, everyone receives less money. What incentive does someone making an hourly wage have to work harder? They are getting paid the same shit wages no matter how hard they work. But you set up the pay structure so that when the business succeeds, everyone in that business succeeds, and suddenly you've got more productive workers who have a reason to care and work harder along with a business that is more likely to succeed due to said reasons.


Don't this already occur in sales? Do you honestly believe workers assembling parts are going to care and work harder if their work have little impact on the revenue and profit of the company? 





> Okay, allow me to rephrase. Concentrated wealth is the real enemy of the people. Capitalists control that concentrated wealth. The two go hand in hand.


Wealth and power were concentrated in non-capitalist countries in the past too.





> Hillary is a war mongering piece of shit who deserves to be locked up in the Hague. She is also a servant of the ruling class and does not give a single fuck about the working class. Putting her back in the public eye reminded people of just how awful a human being she is. And maybe, just maybe, there were a lot of people pissed off because she and her cronies rigged the primary to coronate her.
> 
> She is an easy punching bag because the fucking sociopath deserves to be punched.


Keep blaming others instead of self reflecting I guess. Maybe Hillary triggers you so much because both of you share this quality.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> So you openly admit that you despise democracy and believe businesses should be run like a dictatorship. The lords get to make all the decisions and the serfs should consider themselves lucky to get whatever bread crumbs are thrown their way.
> 
> At least you're honest about it.


Sorry I just don't equate employment with slavery like you do. If someone isn't happy at their current job, they have other options. At the end of the day it's not their company.

Dare I ask have you ever gone into business for yourself? Have you ever hired workers?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> My position is she is not as horrible a person as the caricature the likes of you seem to think she is, the majority of the voting population think of her as a capable secretary of state before a multi-year smear campaign, and 'her emails' made her unable to regain that trust.
> 
> Healthcare isn't free, I have no issue with being cautious in enacting a welfare state of affairs. Promising to not raise the minimum wages is different from not raising wages. It is simply a difference in economic philosophy. Countries without minimum wages can provide decent wages compared to some with minimum wages. TPP was also a policy to attempt to contain the rising influence of China. But seems you Americans prefer the hard power of a trade war than creating an alternative approach. Her emails' is basically memeing people like you that only see the black and white of any of her positions. But you do you, because nobody is good enough if not perfect. You claim you would support anyone that supports 70% of your positions, but be honest, you will not be satisfied until someone is as delusional as you on every issues.
> 
> ...


Just admit you support Republican policies already. Every argument you make is a right wing talking point. For some bizarre reason, you think far right wing Democrats are better than far right wing Republicans but you still cannot grasp the fact that the reason we have far right wing Republicans is precisely because we have far right wing Democrats. Stop lying to yourself. It's becoming embarrassing.

If people were happy with the Obama years, Trump would have never had a chance in the first place.

And you are just absolutely full of fucking delusion for defending Hillary as not that bad of a person. There are literally slave markets in Libya because her. The fuck out with that shit.



Jay Devito said:


> Sorry I just don't equate employment with slavery like you do. If someone isn't happy at their current job, they have other options. At the end of the day it's not their company.
> 
> Dare I ask have you ever gone into business for yourself? Have you ever hired workers?


I have a 50/50 partnership on realty with my best friend. He has his responsibilities and I have mine. We hired each other if you want to call it that. We went into business together. He has more leverage over the situation than I do but he doesn't used that to screw me over. He gave me the opportunity to earn my way in. I hold up my end of the deal, he holds up his, and in the long run, we share the victory together. Stronger together, I'm sure you are familiar with the phrase.

That's probably not the answer you were working for. I've had success going into business for myself as a sole proprietor and owner. I have worked with my friend in a partnership. If/when we expand out operations, we would be looking for partners, not laborers. Because that is how we believe things should be done.

If we're talking big business, should a CEO make more than a janitor? Absolutely. I've never argued otherwise. I provided proof of concept of what I am talking about with the Mondragon Corporation but you did not respond to it. Ratios matter. Exactly how much more should a CEO make more than the average employee and why should that amount not be decided democratically? Why should those decisions be made tyrannically?

If the average employee is making 20k a year and the CEO is making 100k a year, that's 5 times difference. 100k is a pretty damned good living. What if it's 50 times as much? Now the CEO is making a million a year while the average employee is still stuck at 20k. Have you ever looked into how much more a CEO makes than the average employee in the USA? 300... 400... 500 times as much. How much is too much more? Why should the people doing the work receive the least amount while the owner class takes the vast majority of wealth they themselves did not work to produce?

I have never once opposed one person making more than another. I am not a fucking communist. I don't believe everything should be collectively owned by the state and I don't believe everyone should be getting paid the same no matter what your job is. You know what else I don't believe in? Everything owned by a small handful of capitalists. It's the same fucking difference. Whether you call it communism state control or call it a private capitalist control, you've still got a small handful of people making decisions for everyone else from up on high and nothing even remotely resembling democracy.

Why do you so oppose the people, ya know, the ones actually doing the work, receiving their fair share of the wealth they created? Why is it that you think a small handful of people should earn billions while the people creating that wealth barely makes enough to survive? 

Here's a hint: the working class can survive without the owner class, whilst the owner class cannot survive without the working class. Someone's gotta do the work and it ain't gonna be some rich asshole. We're the working class. We do the work. We deserve the rewards from the work. We deserve to not have the wealth we created stolen from us by people who got their wealth by winning the gene pool lottery.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> Just admit you support Republican policies already. Every argument you make is a right wing talking point. For some bizarre reason, you think far right wing Democrats are better than far right wing Republicans but you still cannot grasp the fact that the reason we have far right wing Republicans is precisely because we have far right wing Democrats. Stop lying to yourself. It's becoming embarrassing.
> 
> If people were happy with the Obama years, Trump would have never had a chance in the first place.
> 
> ...


How does a janitor create wealth? They are performing a simple job that can be done by any number of people and contribute nothing to the growth of the businesses.

And if employees are entitled to a greater share of their company's wealth, are you suggesting that an entry level unskilled worker who just happens to be employed by a multi billion dollar corporation should be earning more than other unskilled workers? Wouldn't a cashier at Joe's Grocery Store earn less money than a cashier at McDonalds because Joe's Grocery isn't grossing billions of dollars in wealth?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> How does a janitor create wealth? They are performing a simple job that can be done by any number of people and contribute nothing to the growth of the businesses.
> 
> And if employees are entitled to a greater share of their company's wealth, are you suggesting that an entry level unskilled worker who just happens to be employed by a multi billion dollar corporation should be earning more than other unskilled workers? Wouldn't a cashier at Joe's Grocery Store earn less money than a cashier at McDonalds because Joe's Grocery isn't grossing billions of dollars in wealth?


The first thing I'd do is use antitrust laws to break up the multi billion dollar corporations. And the too big to fail banks while I am at it. That sort of wealth and power concentration should not exist in the first place. My answer to your question about the wealth producing capabilities of low skilled workers is to turn it on it's head. In any organization, every worker is vital to that organization's success. McDonald's couldn't function without janitors and cleaning crews and cashiers and burger flippers and whoever else do the jobs that need to be done. If they work hard and the business does well, why shouldn't they receive higher wages because of it? Why should every penny of extra profit go into the hands of those at the top while the wages remain the same for those doing the work?

Here is a simple math equation for you. If in year one, a business makes a million in profits and 20% of that has to pay labor costs, that's 800k to the owner and 200k divided amongst the workers. If in year two, that very same business with those very same employees generate 2 million in profit, now the owner is getting 1.8 million and the workers are still getting the same 200k. What I want you to tell is me why the same percentage from year 1 shouldn't apply to year 2. Why shouldn't the workers still be getting 20% of those earnings? The owner would still be getting 1.6 million and when you're making that much, 200k is chump change. However, that would double the workers pay so they would be dividing 400k amongst themselves. The owner losing 200k means nothing but that double pay means everything in the world for those who did the work.

The argument from right wingers like yourself is that people should work hard and earn their own way through life. I happen to agree. The problem with the current system in place is that no matter how hard they work and no matter how much profit they produce for the owner, their wages stay the same. All the extra profit goes to the person who a majority of the time inherited their wealth and never had to work a day in their life. Just as a reminder, a majority of wealth in this country is inherited.

Here's an informative video about the meat packing industry and why the monopolization of it is so dangerous. The same logic applies to monopolies in every sector. Their mere existence is a danger to our economy and our democracy itself.






If our meat is being supplied by 100 different companies and 25 of them go down, you've still got 75 companies still in operation to fulfill that need. If the industry is concentrated into the hands of 5 companies and 2 or 3 go down, all of sudden the grocery stores have empty meat shelves.

My ideology is worker owned coops for all businesses. My compromise position still working within the capitalism framework is using antitrust laws to prevent monopolization. What we need is a trust buster in the White House. Someone like Teddy Roosevelt. It's something even Republicans before the Reagan era understood and shockingly enough, some are starting to remember that. Look into some of the things Republican Senator Josh Hawley has been saying lately. He's to the left of nearly every Establishment Dem on this topic.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

@Tater sorry I just don't agree at all with your worldview.

I don't believe every worker is _vital _to a company's success. In fact you might want to look up the definition of the word _vital _again.

Jobs can be vital maybe but that doesn't make the person performing that job vital. Yes there needs to be someone selling hot dogs at Yankee Stadium but the person performing that job has no influence whatsoever when it comes to their success as a company or a franchise. There are hundreds of millions of people out there who can fill that role. There's nothing special about any of them.

Workers are commodities like everything else. Gold demands more value than copper for a reason. It's a rarer, more precious metal. Same reason why Derek Jeter demands more value than the guy selling hot dogs, because there's a lot less people who can do his job. The Yankees can afford to lose Joe the hot dog guy.

And yet you are arguing that because Joe the hot dog guy lives and breathes, and filled out a job application for the Yankees, and was lucky enough to get hired... that he is somehow entitled to share in their profits as a company?

Is that reality? Or is that fantasy land? Because it sounds like fantasy land.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay Devito said:


> @Tater sorry I just don't agree at all with your worldview.
> 
> I don't believe every worker is _vital _to a company's success. In fact you might want to look up the definition of the word _vital _again.
> 
> ...


You place no value on the human, only on their capacity to produce profit for an owner. Workers are a commodity. That's a hell of an admission. You openly admit that you value human life in a business no more than any other material like a plank of wood on a construction site or a fry vat at a chicken wing shack. 

"There are hundreds of millions of people out there who can fill that role. _There's nothing special about any of them._"

This is what our fundamental disagreement boils down to. I value human life and you view them as nothing more than a work material to be tossed out when it is all used up. That's a pretty fucked up worldview you have.

You either did not watch the video I provided or were incapable of responding to the topic of monopolization being a danger to the economy. Do you even know what an antitrust law is? Ever heard of the Sherman Act? What about the Clayton Act? Not only are you morally bankrupt but you don't know jack shit about how economies function and what keeps them stable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Thoughts on the dropping of charges against Michael Flynn? Was is a dangerous precedent as claimed by the Democrats or just a typical political favor for the sitting President that will not have an impact in future legal procedures? Personally I find it hard to find good reasons for the charges to be dropped after the Flynn admitted to perjury but I don't think future AG's will be able to act on such blatant disregard for setting precedents. It would be a huge scandal for any future president compared to it just being another day for the current one. Then again Barr was part of the Iran-contra cover up too so maybe who is president doesn't matter. Thoughts?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Tater said:


> You place no value on the human, only on their capacity to produce profit for an owner. Workers are a commodity. That's a hell of an admission. You openly admit that you value human life in a business no more than any other material like a plank of wood on a construction site or a fry vat at a chicken wing shack.
> 
> "There are hundreds of millions of people out there who can fill that role. _There's nothing special about any of them._"
> 
> ...


I don't need to watch your video, it's not relevant. Our disagreement doesn't stem from research you found on the internet. It stems from our differences in worldview, as you acknowledged.

What you fail to realize is that you are no different or no better than the ones you claim to philosophically oppose. If you have ever partaken in consumer culture then you are just as guilty, because as a consumer you treat humans as commodities all the time. Any time you hire someone to perform a service, that is you treating a human like a 'plank of wood'.

If you wanted to pay someone to come over and paint your house, who are you going to hire? The one who's charging the most? The one who's charging the least? Or the one you believe is offering the most value? Whatever it is I can tell you this, you definitely aren't OVERPAYING for someone's services because you value their life as a human. In fact you do not give a flying fuck about this person as a human being, or his family... because to you he is just a painter. And like everybody else you are going to pay what the market demands, not what is in your heart.

Go ahead, tell me I'm wrong. Tell me I'm talking to Jesus himself and you have never thought this way in your entire life.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

The projection is strong in this one.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

What is an Obamagate?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> What is an Obamagate?


Not being a white male president.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I have looked a few times now, too see what 'ObamaGate' is (and isn't) and all I get is a story where Trump is quoted saying (paraphrasing) *"Obama knows what he did (before leaving office"*.

If anyone knows... please fill me in. Thanx.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

This is the kinda vague statements you read when looking into what 'ObamaGate' is.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Just a distraction from Trump


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Literally nothing. Trump and other right-wingers claim Obama did something horrible, without actually providing a single shred of evidence mind you, to try and distract people from the fact that Trump has been horrible for the most part as a President.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Right wing version of 'russian collusion'.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Right wing version of 'russian collusion'.


Except there was at least some evidence to suggest Russian collusion. Even if it was very minor.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Except there was at least some evidence to suggest Russian collusion. Even if it was very minor.


Oh you.

I haven't looked into Obamagate but I'm sure his hands aren't clean in this either, even if they are making a mountain out of a molehill.

This is the game they play, it's standard. You can believe Obama was a squeaky clean president who never did anything corrupt if you want to.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Oh you.
> 
> I haven't looked into Obamagate but I'm sure his hands aren't clean in this either, even if they are making a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> This is the game they play, it's standard. You can believe Obama was a squeaky clean president who never did anything corrupt if you want to.


Nobody thinks Obama is squeaky clean, hell progressives are more critical of Obama than anybody, but it's hard for him to "Obamagate" after he was out of office. All of those investigations into Trump started after Obama was no longer the president and if an ordinary citizen can influence "the deep state" to try and take down the president, then our country is a bigger shit hole than previously thought.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Obama is half-white who is regarded by non-cult members as being a better president than their white, God chosen 'Christian values' incumbent that have had multiple divorces and affairs. That is all there is to it.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Jay Devito said:


> Oh you.
> 
> I haven't looked into Obamagate but I'm sure his hands aren't clean in this either, even if they are making a mountain out of a molehill.
> 
> This is the game they play, it's standard. You can believe Obama was a squeaky clean president who never did anything corrupt if you want to.


There was at least some evidence pointing towards Russian collusion. There is zero evidence pointing to Obamagate (that has been made public anyway).

Both sides play bullshit. That's what politicians do. The difference here is that the left actually had reasoning and factual evidence to push the Russian agenda. The right, and Trump, don't at this stage.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

What a place to ask political questions lmfao


This is probably the most coherent answer you'll find anywhere on the web:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261380864413319168


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I like her


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> There was at least some evidence pointing towards Russian collusion. There is zero evidence pointing to Obamagate (that has been made public anyway).
> 
> Both sides play bullshit. That's what politicians do. The difference here is that the left actually had reasoning and factual evidence to push the Russian agenda. The right, and Trump, don't at this stage.


Hi there. Lefty here. A couple of things...

A: The Democrats, are not, the left, in any way, shape, form or fashion.

B: The actual left, people like Jimmy Dore and Aaron Mate, saw through the Russiagate bullshit right from the very start. Every single bit of it has been 100% debunked. There was never any real evidence pointing to collusion with Russia. You have been lied to by the Dems and their MSM lackeys. Russiagate is now and always has been a way to ramp up a new cold war with Russia for the benefit of the military industrial complex and to distract from the fact that Hillary was just so goddamned disgusting to the American voting public that they chose to elect the orange clown instead.

Oh and while we're at it, the deep state had already started this bullshit before Trump took office or even had won the election. Or did you forget about the illegal surveillance of Carter Page? So ya don't get to pretend Obama was out of office and his hands are squeaky clean on this matter.

As far as Obamagate goes, I have no idea what Trump is talking about, but I could think up a few war crimes we could send Obama to the Hague over. Let's start with destroying Libya and turning it into an open slave trade market. He's a war criminal who should be rotting in a cell next to Dubya and Cheney and the Clintons and every other fucking war criminal this country protects from international law. They can keep the place warm for Trump, because he has joined the ranks of war criminal as well during his time in office.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Tater said:


> Hi there. Lefty here. A couple of things...
> 
> A: The Democrats, are not, the left, in any way, shape, form or fashion.
> 
> ...


I'm right-wing, ya doofus.

A. They ARE left-wing. They're not the most left-wing group in America, but they are.

B. A lot of left people also believed it to be true. A lot of right people did too. It's almost like people have different opinions from one another despite political views.

Where did I say Obama was 'squeaky clean'? I said Obamagate isn't anything, because it isn't. Until there is actual evidence provided, it's a bullshit excuse that Trump/others have made to distract people. When evidence comes out, then maybe there's a reason to look into it.

Obamagate is not about war crimes. If it was, there would be some basis for it, even if small.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> I'm right-wing, ya doofus.
> 
> A. They ARE left-wing. They're not the most left-wing group in America, but they are.
> 
> ...


The Democrats are a center right pro capitalism party. If they were a left wing party, they would be opposed to capitalism. That's just how this works. This is basic knowledge for anyone who has any idea of what the political spectrum is. Sadly, this is a basic knowledge most Americans are lacking in but just because the Democrats are not as far right as the Republicans does not make them a left wing party. It just means we have 2 right wing parties in this country.

Those "a lot of left people" who bought the Russiagate bullshit are also the same ones who fall in line like the good little sheep they are because they are all terrified of the scary GOP monster and then they vote for the establishment candidate after the establishment screws over any candidates who might be remotely leftist. That is one good thing that came from Russiagate. It outed a lot of the fake lefties. Jimmy Dore, a real lefty. TYT, fake lefties. It's easy to spot the difference if you pay attention.

I don't care if Obamagate is a real thing or not. He still deserves to be locked up for war crimes. I like to remind people of that when his name comes up in conversation.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

A scandal would involve Obama actually doing something while he was in office. The only thing he did was go on Jimmy Fallon and stir up racial tensions. They guy will go down as the most useless president in US history.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> A scandal would involve Obama actually doing something while he was in office. The only thing he did was go on Jimmy Fallon and stir up racial tensions. They guy will go down as the most useless president in US history.


Well, he did manage to pass Romneycare, expand Dubya's 2 wars into 7 and bailed out the banks while 5.1 million people lost their homes. Give the man a little credit. He made the ruling class very proud.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Tater said:


> The Democrats are a center right pro capitalism party. If they were a left wing party, they would be opposed to capitalism. That's just how this works. This is basic knowledge for anyone who has any idea of what the political spectrum is. Sadly, this is a basic knowledge most Americans are lacking in but just because the Democrats are not as far right as the Republicans does not make them a left wing party. It just means we have 2 right wing parties in this country.
> 
> Those "a lot of left people" who bought the Russiagate bullshit are also the same ones who fall in line like the good little sheep they are because they are all terrified of the scary GOP monster and then they vote for the establishment candidate after the establishment screws over any candidates who might be remotely leftist. That is one good thing that came from Russiagate. It outed a lot of the fake lefties. Jimmy Dore, a real lefty. TYT, fake lefties. It's easy to spot the difference if you pay attention.
> 
> I don't care if Obamagate is a real thing or not. He still deserves to be locked up for war crimes. I like to remind people of that when his name comes up in conversation.


They're a left-leaning party, dude. They USED to be more right-leaning, yes, but they've evolved over the last 20 years.

So the ones that don't blindly follow Fox News, who outright lie and make false statements almost 24/7, are the sheep? If Trump, the candidate in 2016, says "Hey Russia, do this" on public television and Russia does it, even if he/his party didn't have actual direct contact with them, that's enough to look into it. That's not a Russiagate conspiracy. That's the facts.

Whether he deserves it or not is not the topic here.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> They're a left-leaning party, dude. They USED to be more right-leaning, yes, but they've evolved over the last 20 years.
> 
> So the ones that don't blindly follow Fox News, who outright lie and make false statements almost 24/7, are the sheep? If Trump, the candidate in 2016, says "Hey Russia, do this" on public television and Russia does it, even if he/his party didn't have actual direct contact with them, that's enough to look into it. That's not a Russiagate conspiracy. That's the facts.
> 
> Whether he deserves it or not is not the topic here.


You think they've moved LEFT over the past 20 years? Whatever you're smoking, share some of that shit with me!

Seriously though, that is completely backasswards. The right wing neoliberal economics that started with Carter and hit the gas pedal with Reagan has had both parties running further and further right for over the past 4 decades. The "New Democrats" led by the Clintons in the 90s continued this lurch to the right. It wasn't the Republicans who gutted the regulations on the media which has led to the current concentration of it we see now. That was Bill Clinton in 1996.









Telecommunications Act of 1996 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It wasn't the Republicans who repealed Glass-Steagall which led to the crash of 2008 and the Great Recession. No, we have Bill Clinton to thank for signing The Gramm–Leach–Bliley Act in 1999.









Gramm–Leach–Bliley Act - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It wasn't the Republicans who passed a right wing healthcare reform. We have Obama to thank for that. The individual mandate system came from right wing think tanks and was used by Romney when he was governor of Massachusetts. The Republicans didn't start hating it and calling it socialist until the Dems took their plan from them.

It wasn't the Republicans who had control of government when 5.1 million people lost their homes the last time the economy crashed. That was Obama in the White House with Democrats in control of both houses of Congress. If the Democrats were the left leaning party you claim them to be, they would have bailed out the homeowners instead of giving money to the banks then letting the banks take the houses too.

Do you ever wonder why the Democrats lost both houses of Congress while Obama was in office? Hint: it's not because people were happy with their performance. The Dubya years were so bad that the country gave control of everything to the Democrats, who then promptly bent them over the table and fucked them in the ass. That's why they lost Congress. That's why Trump is in the White House.

It's because every time the "left" party gains power, they pass every single bit of right wing legislation they can.

You wanna talk facts? These are the facts. Know your history next time before arguing with me on this topic because I bring the facts to the conversation.

BTW, there are no facts to Russiagate. It was bullshit when it started and it is bullshit now. Anyone who still believes it at this point is, well, a sheep; someone who blindly believes fact free propaganda from the government and their MSM lackeys. Yep, FOX is full of shit fake news but guess what else, so is MSDNC and CNN and CBS and every other MSM outlet. They exist to push propaganda. That is their entire reason for being.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's Trump's classic gaslighting and projection. Nothing more. Expect him, Barr and the GOP Senate to get worse as the election comes closer. It's going to backfire on them though. 


Cooper09 said:


> A scandal would involve Obama actually doing something while he was in office. The only thing he did was go on Jimmy Fallon and stir up racial tensions. They guy will go down as the most useless president in US history.


I forgot that a black man speaking up on heightened racial issues makes _some_ white people uncomfortable and harms white fragility therefore just for speaking up he's the creator of racial division and tensions. 

Not Trump though. He just "tells it like it is". 

Good ol' WF. Never change.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

How about we talk about Crimes against humanity including murder of thousands of innocent civilians who were just minding their own business.

But we won't.

Because then we'll have to admit that every American president is guilty.

The _real_ Obamagate should have been Obama Drone 90%. Google to know more.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Reaper said:


> How about we talk about Crimes against humanity including murder of thousands of innocent civilians who were just minding their own business.
> 
> But we won't.
> 
> ...


On this week's episode of _"America is the only country that has ever killed people..."_


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Devito said:


> On this week's episode of _"America is the only country that has ever killed people..."_


On this episode of "whataboutist cuckism because I'm too much of a fragile american to hold myself and my people accountable for war crimes and would much rather deflect because I'm an empathyless psychopath who doesn't give two shits about other people"

There are Americans who have empathy. Who are brave enough to speak up about war crimes. Even protest them.

What are you if not a fucking war crime denying whore of your government? 

Be better. Be human. Think in terms of what you can do for others, not what you can pretend doesn't exist because you're too much of a patriotic slut.


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Reaper said:


> On this episode of "whataboutist cuckism because I'm too much of a fragile american to hold myself and my people accountable for war crimes and would much rather deflect because I'm an empathyless psychopath who doesn't give two shits about other people"
> 
> There are Americans who have empathy. Who are brave enough to speak up about war crimes. Even protest them.
> 
> ...


I can do two things at once. I can _both_ acknowledge that America has done wrong and you are also a disingenuous hater.

I call you a hater because deep down I don't even think you truly believe these things that you post. You have to be smart enough to know that every superpower - and probably every country - throughout history has blood, death and corruption on it's hands. And I also know you aren't naive enough to think that whatever country replaces the U.S. as the next great superpower won't also be guilty of the same.

So what exactly do you set out to prove? That the world would be a better place if (insert country here) were the top superpower and not America? Okay then, which countries? Which peaceful, non-violent and non-corrupt nations do you believe should be leading the way?

And if not, what _are _you trying to prove?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Joe Biden says, "You ain't Black" if you vote for Trump. 

If you vote for someone who thinks they own you then what are you?


----------



## Jay Devito (Dec 1, 2019)

Of course Joe Biden would say something like that. Black people are just votes to him. 

The most hilarious thing though is watching democrats twist themselves into a pretzel trying to justify and defend it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Trump is making America more like China | CNN


We must not allow the nation's dominant political party to use a distorted fun-house argument about free speech to twist the law to the point that the President's word cannot be challenged. Unless we really do want to give him a shot at president for life, just like his counterpart in Beijing...




edition.cnn.com


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

@Headliner @Reaper @Clique @FriedTofu @yeahbaby! @greenlawler
@DesolationRow @Tater @Kowalski's Killer @Empress @Catalanotto @southernbygrace @ObsoleteMule @All Elite Wanking 

Or anyone I have forgotten. Make sure this gets around


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BruiserKC said:


> @Headliner @Reaper @Clique @FriedTofu @yeahbaby! @greenlawler
> @DesolationRow @Tater @Kowalski's Killer @Empress @Catalanotto @southernbygrace @ObsoleteMule @All Elite Wanking
> 
> Or anyone I have forgotten. Make sure this gets around


I just watched this. I've been following the Lincoln project for months now. They are better at making ads than Democrats. (Even though Biden just put out a great ad today).

Do you view this site? It's a anti-Trump Republican group that shows videos of Republicans who say they will not be voting for Trump. Most of them say they are voting Biden.









Republican Voters Against Trump


These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.




rvat.org


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

When it comes to election, it all comes down to whether young people will show up to vote at all or not. Boomers show up and vote in huge numbers while young people just sit at home and hope for the best so their voices don't count as much. The best you can do is to convince your younger friends to vote, especially if they live in swing states like Ohio and Florida.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I just watched this. I've been following the Lincoln project for months now. They are better at making ads than Democrats. (Even though Biden just put out a great ad today).
> 
> Do you view this site? It's a anti-Trump Republican group that shows videos of Republicans who say they will not be voting for Trump. Most of them say they are voting Biden.
> 
> ...


Been to that site. I have a few friends who voted for Trump that won’t again. My father in law is a farmer and furious after the tariffs and pissing contests with China led the Chinese government to stop buying soybeans from the co-op he belongs to.

Up until the last few months I was content to sit back and let the Trump Train derail. I figured that we would hit recession and that alone would be plenty to not get him re-elected, Now, with the pandemic and protests, it’s time to step up and make sure he is booted out. Biden is not my 467th choice but the house is on fire. Another four years of this is just not an option.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> @Headliner @Reaper @Clique @FriedTofu @yeahbaby! @greenlawler
> @DesolationRow @Tater @Kowalski's Killer @Empress @Catalanotto @southernbygrace @ObsoleteMule @All Elite Wanking
> 
> Or anyone I have forgotten. Make sure this gets around


I'm sorry but all these was obvious 5 years ago and over the past 3-4 years of his presidency. This isn't going to change the opinion of his supporters at all. The cruelty and vindictiveness is his appeal, not a negative. Farmers only got upset because he was 'hurting the wrong people'. They wanted him to hurt their fellow Americans, they just didn't understand they were also in the crossfire.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The newest Lincoln Project ad.









FriedTofu said:


> I'm sorry but all these was obvious 5 years ago and over the past 3-4 years of his presidency. This isn't going to change the opinion of his supporters at all. The cruelty and vindictiveness is his appeal, not a negative. Farmers only got upset because he was 'hurting the wrong people'. They wanted him to hurt their fellow Americans, they just didn't understand they were also in the crossfire.


More and more people are waking up to who Trump is. Reagan asked once, “Are you better off now then you were four years ago?”. The answer is no.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Jay Devito said:


> I can do two things at once. I can _both_ acknowledge that America has done wrong and you are also a disingenuous hater.
> 
> I call you a hater because deep down I don't even think you truly believe these things that you post. You have to be smart enough to know that every superpower - and probably every country - throughout history has blood, death and corruption on it's hands. And I also know you aren't naive enough to think that whatever country replaces the U.S. as the next great superpower won't also be guilty of the same.
> 
> ...


Normally I'm not in the business of taking up the charge for @Reaper, but you've presented precisely the what-aboutism that proves his point. Even if every other country was a Syria-level shithole, would that mean that the US shouldn't always strive to improve itself? Problems in other countries are somehow justification for domestic shortcomings? Really? If I have to choose between his position of pressing the issue in hopes of the US getting better or your position that "well, everybody else sucks too," I'd say complacency is FAR more dangerous than hope.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Either way, Trump will lose. He'll either lose the election to Biden OR he will win the election and then resign amidst the protest. If Trump wins the election there will be protests that same night.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

nvm


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Either way, Trump will lose. He'll either lose the election to Biden OR he will win the election and then resign amidst the protest. If Trump wins the election there will be protests that same night.


After all this, and after finally receiving a second term during which he'll feel absolutely unaccountable to anyone, you think he'd _resign_? Forfeit four years of unchecked power? Very few would do that, and *especially* not this guy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> The newest Lincoln Project ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is only in your circle. I know I am repeating again but people already knew who he was 4 years ago. They just choose to ignore the shortcomings believing he would deliver on policy. The church, billionaire class, and racists got what they wanted more or less and will absolutely vote for him again. He has over 90% support within his party. I really doubt there is any change in sentiments. The only hope for a change is enough people that didn't vote 4 years ago decide to vote for a change this year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> After all this, and after finally receiving a second term during which he'll feel absolutely unaccountable to anyone, you think he'd _resign_? Forfeit four years of unchecked power? Very few would do that, and *especially* not this guy.


Yes. We all know if he wins there will be calls for him to resign. Do you think people will actually accept the election results? There will be too much chaos for him to stay.



Reaper said:


> nvm


Do you think there will be riots if Trump is re-elected on November 3rd?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yes. We all know if he wins there will be calls for him to resign. Do you think people will actually accept the election results? There will be too much chaos for him to stay.


Sorry, man, but it’s FAR FAR FAR more likely that I’m correct here. If you’re a student of history, you know that.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> Sorry, man, but it’s FAR FAR FAR more likely that I’m correct here. If you’re a student of history, you know that.


Maybe, but Trump isn't your typical politician.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Maybe, but Trump isn't your typical politician.


Well, not "maybe"...we've seen a grand total of one president resign in 231 years. Vegas and I will take the scenario where the power-hungry wanna-be dictator holds onto power when he's already been impeached and never has to face re-election again, and you can have the "he's scared and resigns" scenario.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> I think that is only in your circle. I know I am repeating again but people already knew who he was 4 years ago. They just choose to ignore the shortcomings believing he would deliver on policy. The church, billionaire class, and racists got what they wanted more or less and will absolutely vote for him again. He has over 90% support within his party. I really doubt there is any change in sentiments. The only hope for a change is enough people that didn't vote 4 years ago decide to vote for a change this year.


Well the 90% support from his party isn't what got him elected. It was the votes from the independents who didn't feel Hilary was a strong enough candidate to warrant being elected (...and yeah a low party turnout).

I can't really see many of those independents voting for him again. But hey I've been wrong before...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Well the 90% support from his party isn't what got him elected. It was the votes from the independents who didn't feel Hilary was a strong enough candidate to warrant being elected (...and yeah a low party turnout).
> 
> I can't really see many of those independents voting for him again. But hey I've been wrong before...


There aren't that really many independents. Many that label themselves as that usually vote the same party over decades. Just virtue signalling that they are above party politics.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Strike Force said:


> Well, not "maybe"...we've seen a grand total of one president resign in 231 years. Vegas and I will take the scenario where the power-hungry wanna-be dictator holds onto power when he's already been impeached and never has to face re-election again, and you can have the *"he's scared and resigns" scenario.*


He won't resign because "he's scared." He'll resign because he won't have anything left to prove.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Who here genuinely thinks Trump is the _real_ President? The GOP hasn't had an actual President since Bush Sr. The _real_ political power under a Republican administration has been the VP since the Ford years.

Gerald Ford -- His VP was Nelson _Rockefeller._ If you think a member of the most powerful family in global economics (even moreso than the Rothschilds) isn't influential enough, you're drunk on Kool-Aid. Also, Ford fucking pardoned Nixon.

Reagan -- His VP was Bush Sr., the former head of the CIA. Had North not bitten the bullet, which would've provoked a massive impeachment tribunal against Ronny boy for the Iran-Contra ops the CIA was involved in, we'd probably avoided the Gulf War, and Bush would've never served as POTUS, or even survive his public lynching.

W. -- His VP was Richard "Dick" Cheney. Dick because he's a neo-con. Dick because he's a warmongerer. Dick because he was the one who handpicked the cabinet. Dick because he served as CEO of Halliburton, a petroleum company, which directly influenced the War in Afghanistan. Oh, and a total asshole for shooting someone else.

Trump -- His VP is Mike Pence, who is a hardline Conservative and who is responsible of keeping the executive branch in line with the GOP's philosophy. He does all the work while Trump distracts the media with his tweets. He is the true higher power of the Corporate Ministry, and chances are he's practically serving as Acting President at this point.

If I'm absent for over a month, banned, or hacked, it's because the Illuminati have successfully eliminated me.

Take care.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> He won't resign because "he's scared." He'll resign because he won't have anything left to prove.


Um...suuuuuuuuuure. Like I said, the odds are overwhelmingly in my favor, but whatever.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> There aren't that really many independents. Many that label themselves as that usually vote the same party over decades. Just virtue signalling that they are above party politics.


There's more than enough to decide the upcoming election, which is expected to be close.

Also, if these past four years have been any indication, it's that Trump could care less what the people who don't support him think. If he wins again, he's not resigning, regardless of how pissed off people are over it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> There's more than enough to decide the upcoming election, which is expected to be close.
> 
> Also, if these past four years have been any indication, it's that Trump could care less what the people who don't support him think. If he wins again, he's not resigning, regardless of how pissed off people are over it.


Man I hope you are right that there are enough independent voters to swing the elections against him. This guy has got to go.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Man I hope you are right that there are enough independent voters to swing the elections against him. This guy has got to go.


 There are, easily. There is a huge contingent of independents, undecideds, people who voted for Obama and then Trump, and people who skipped the last election. The question isn’t whether there are gettable votes, but rather, in a world of coronavirus and historic unemployment and racial strife and potential widespread mail-in voting, whether Joe Biden is the guy to carry the ol’ porkskin over the goalline.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270396930074406912
When are we going to advance into the 21st Century and make voting available in all 50 states via mail or online? Like the Census. This voter suppression is ridiculous!

Also, Election Day should be a national holiday.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270440230198415366

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270393962444886016
Not a good look at all


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't agree with Ventura on everything but he'd be enormously better than Trump or Biden. Doesn't sound like he's even going to run though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kristen Bell accused of glorifying 'colourblindness' in children's book


Actor's story is about a 'purple person' who 'looks for similarities before differences'




www.independent.co.uk





Describes where we are as a society fairly well. Race MUST be the most important thing in everyone's minds now, or else you're a racist. So, you know, the complete opposite of what we've been told for the last few decades. 

Well, I'm sure she'll be quick to apologize to the corporate-sponsored-literally-BLM-worshiping mob, lest she be accused of white fragility! Seems to me that being offended and outraged by anyone with a different worldview than you would signal true fragility, but that's probably just my white privilege talking. Well, thank god for being white then. My life would be so complicated and depressing otherwise, evidently...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271564828293959680


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Trump distracts while Pence enacts.

Also, why can't I remove this grid?

​


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

> The Commission on Presidential Debates announced that there will be a total of three general election presidential debates this year, all taking place in states President Trump won in 2016. The debates will start at 9 P.M. and run for 90 minutes without any commercial breaks.
> 
> 
> Sept. 29 at the University of Notre Dame (Notre Dame, Indiana)
> ...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Who should Biden pick as his VP?*
I think *Kamala Harris* fits the bill - US Senator, Black woman who has criminal justice system experience as an attorney in an election where the criminal justice system is a major topic working on police reform. Biden will have the Black vote on lock regardless but this pick will further solidify his candidacy against the opposition aligning with a credible Black leader, again. Harris would also be an ironic choice for Biden considering they went head-to-head against each other on race during the primary debates. A Biden/Harris ticket can play with the idea that they reconciled their differences on social issues involving race (segregated busing) and together they will “fight for the soul of America.” 😂 that quoted part is how I heard one news media describe this election.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Kamala sign shit that hurt the black community specifically?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> Didn't Kamala sign shit that hurt the black community specifically?


I have to further research her history as a District Attorney. I do know Biden was one of the authors of the 1994 Crime Bill that locked up many Black people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Harris is a fucking cop man lol.

Harris would probably appease those white voters that don't want to be seen as racist, even though they aren't remotely close to anything racist. I'd think those voters are already voting Biden though. I'm not sure what Harris does for the independent that will most likely decide the election.

I see people saying they don't see how Trump wins (I've even dabbled in this lunacy), but few saw how Trump could possibly win the first time. The biggest mistake is underestimating one of the best con-men of all time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure what Harris does for the independent that will most likely decide the election.


Of the potential women VP candidate picks whose names are out there - Harris, Warren, Klobuchar, and Abrams, I see Harris being the most effective running mate. For the reasons you and I stated.

I'm not fond of any of them. I don't even like Biden! Just thinking about the poor options we have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clique said:


> Of the potential women VP candidate picks whose names are out there - Harris, Warren, Klobuchar, and Abrams, I see Harris being the most effective running mate. For the reasons you and I stated.
> 
> I'm not fond of any of them. I don't even like Biden! Just thinking about the poor options we have.


I do also like what you said that they can use their past altercation to their advantage. This just seems to play to those already in the bag though. Actually fucking campaigning in states Hillary didn't will help too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Still irks me that the "move" to say out loud that the no matter what, the VP choice would be female, is something people didn't shame the DNC over.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271910232978001921


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272939819363119104


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For evangelicals, many sold their soul to Trump for the purpose of Supreme Court justices. Their wet dream is that eventually the court would overturn Roe, Obergfell, etc. Even with Trump’s less-then-stellar track record, the chorus of “But Gorsuch” rang through the land as saying it was worth it. That is, until Gorsuch wrote the majority opinion in the high court’s 6-3 ruling that sexual orientation and gender identity can be protected classes when it comes to employment that came out Monday.

The ruling should be common sense. If someone is gay or transgender and they can do the job they were hired to do, then you shouldn’t be able to fire them for their orientation/identity alone.

But apparently now Gorsuch is part of the Deep State after his ruling to social conservatives.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> But apparently now Gorsuch is part of the Deep State after his ruling to social conservatives.


The Supreme court is corporate rights first, human rights second. Like you yourself put it "they can be effective workers" and that is a convincing argument that as long as they can work, they should be allowed to do so, but that's not the same as saying that they have human rights.

If you re-frame your understanding of the Supreme Court to think along those lines, all of their decisions make sense.

RBG, the supposed bleeding heart liberal just voted to allow the desecration of Native land continuing centuries of profit over people and shitting on native rights and demands. 

There is little to no real value for human rights in our Supreme Court because unlike developed countries we do not have a Charter of Human Rights. Just an archaic biblical constitution written by slaveowners and wealth hoarders.

It's not "deep state". It's an inconsistent ideological framework.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> For evangelicals, many sold their soul to Trump for the purpose of Supreme Court justices. Their wet dream is that eventually the court would overturn Roe, Obergfell, etc. Even with Trump’s less-then-stellar track record, the chorus of “But Gorsuch” rang through the land as saying it was worth it. That is, until Gorsuch wrote the majority opinion in the high court’s 6-3 ruling that sexual orientation and gender identity can be protected classes when it comes to employment that came out Monday.
> 
> The ruling should be common sense. If someone is gay or transgender and they can do the job they were hired to do, then you shouldn’t be able to fire them for their orientation/identity alone.
> 
> But apparently now Gorsuch is part of the Deep State after his ruling to social conservatives.


Conservatives should be more worried about everyone bending the knee to an openly pro-communist organization like BLM than whether or not people are still allowed to fire gay people for being gay, I agree.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Reddit is such a great place for open, political discourse.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Reddit is such a great place for open, political discourse.


The same people who shut down the other side are the same ones who talk about "white fragility".  The utter lack of self-awareness in the BLM crowd is staggering. Pretty sure if you're willing to take unpopular positions and engage highly emotional people in debate, you ain't fragile. But that is apparently lost on many who prefer to engage in casual racism against whites while actively avoiding reality themselves (Michael Brown was objectively not murdered).


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Dave Rubin is a fucking embarrassing shill. He was apologising for saying Jesus fucking Christ the other week, yet calls anything "the left" does PC culture. 

Can't wait til the curtain comes down on these political talk show carnies and people realise they're fucking see through puppets.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Antifa's name being thrown in there is what surprised me the most. Not all BLM protesters are violent at the very least. You'd like to think Antifa would be condemned universally by both sides but I've seen growing support for them over the last year or so. Mostly on twitter and now on reddit too. But yeah, no movement should be beyond criticism.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No way those debates happen lmao. Dems will come up with something.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

skypod said:


> Dave Rubin is a fucking embarrassing shill. He was apologising for saying Jesus fucking Christ the other week, yet calls anything "the left" does PC culture.
> 
> Can't wait til the curtain comes down on these political talk show carnies and people realise they're fucking see through puppets.


My favorite was when he boycotting Chick-fil-A when they stopped donating to anti gay groups. He's a gay Uncle Ruckus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya'll President is a little emotional narcissist bitch. His response to the Supreme Court ruling against him and upholding DACA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273634152433188865


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Regarding the ruling today on DACA...SCOTUS said that Trump didn’t follow the proper procedure for getting rid of it. Remember, Trump promised to rescind DACA on day one. Instead he did nothing for months, which one could interpret as basically endorsing it. Then he punted to Congress and kept moving the goalposts so no deal got done. Even then it was a while afterwards before he finally decided to end the program. He would have been better off saying on day one he was doing away with it but wanted Congress to do something.



Reaper said:


> The Supreme court is corporate rights first, human rights second. Like you yourself put it "they can be effective workers" and that is a convincing argument that as long as they can work, they should be allowed to do so, but that's not the same as saying that they have human rights.
> 
> If you re-frame your understanding of the Supreme Court to think along those lines, all of their decisions make sense.
> 
> ...


But the Supreme Court is looking at this from a very narrow standpoint of employment protections. The case was simply if you can dismiss an employee for being gay or transgender. The Constitution might not be perfect, but it is an excellent blueprint if given the chance.



CamillePunk said:


> Conservatives should be more worried about everyone bending the knee to an openly pro-communist organization like BLM than whether or not people are still allowed to fire gay people for being gay, I agree.


The police unions need to be broken. Here is a perfect example of a union that is in some cases refusing to allow corrupt cops to be held accountable. These unions have far too much power. Sounds like a conservative solution to me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> The police unions need to be broken. Here is a perfect example of a union that is in some cases refusing to allow corrupt cops to be held accountable. These unions have far too much power. Sounds like a conservative solution to me.


Breaking up police unions, while being something I support as I oppose all public unions, isn't going to save you from having to bend the knee


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273807569983856644
Amy Klobuchar trying to take Elizabeth Warren down with her 😄


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272939819363119104


Was a huge fight here to get Prep included in our universal healthcare program.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273979028421193728


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273620783131250690
Never should have hired the dude in the first place but the neocons must be appeased, lest they help initiate a coup against you. Oh wait, they did that anyway.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273620783131250690
> Never should have hired the dude in the first place but the neocons must be appeased, lest they help initiate a coup against you. Oh wait, they did that anyway.


Which does pose the question, why does ALL of these hires go bad for Trump? Every single one of them? Tillerson, Mattis, Bolton, Sessions, etc...haven’t turned out well. Perhaps it has more to do with the person doing the hiring?

Trump has been an absolute joke and his failure is ALL on him. There’s no coup, no Deep State, etc. Trump has been responsible for his failure, no one else.

I know it sucks to hear, dude, but truth is real.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump has been an absolute joke and his failure is ALL on him. There’s no coup, no Deep State, etc. Trump has been responsible for his failure, no one else.
> 
> I know it sucks to hear, dude, but truth is real.


"No coup and no deep state" is an objectively false statement, the evidence is overwhelming on those points.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Which does pose the question, why does ALL of these hires go bad for Trump? Every single one of them? Tillerson, Mattis, Bolton, Sessions, etc...haven’t turned out well. Perhaps it has more to do with the person doing the hiring?
> 
> Trump has been an absolute joke and his failure is ALL on him. There’s no coup, no Deep State, etc. Trump has been responsible for his failure, no one else.
> 
> I know it sucks to hear, dude, but truth is real.


It doesn't suck to hear that at all. Keep saying it loud as you can for the people in the back.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273979028421193728


This was changed a few years ago, this happened when people said using the terms slave etc was offensive. This was why Huck Finn was blsted for having the n-word in it. The PC police have been censoring everything.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Miss Sally said:


> This was changed a few years ago, this happened when people said using the terms slave etc was offensive. This was why Huck Finn was blsted for having the n-word in it. The PC police have been censoring everything.


Well Huck Finn is a shitty old book. It's fake. This is history being rewritten and whitewashed to take the sting out of historical atrocities.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Stormbringer said:


> Well Huck Finn is a shitty old book.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> But the Supreme Court is looking at this from a very narrow standpoint of employment protections. The case was simply if you can dismiss an employee for being gay or transgender. The Constitution might not be perfect, but it is an excellent blueprint if given the chance.


No. No, it really isn't because the constitution fails to address the details of what constitutes human rights using extremely vague, archaic and useless language - especially considering that language largely favors wealth hoarding and property rights over human rights. Saying something is something doesn't make it what it is. Almost the entire developed world has a significantly better human rights record than America.

World Report 2019: Rights Trends in United States

They don't even touch on the human rights violations committed on soldiers with regards to experimental treatments and / or complete and utter lack thereof.

This is worth reading and it should serve as an eye-opener for people who blindly think that USA is the best, when anyone that's spent even a few months abroad in any other OECD country has seen a much better world.



Stormbringer said:


> Well Huck Finn is a shitty old book. It's fake. This is history being rewritten and whitewashed to take the sting out of historical atrocities.







__





Eurocentrism - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Eurocentrism is the means by which modern colonizers continue to create the colonizer superiority mindset amongst white people in all white dominated countries. They infuse white supremacy in academics by feeding people pretty much entirely a white curriculum. English and social studies subjects in high school are a form of mental enslavement where they feed you nothing but european excellence and in a way train minds to think in terms of euro-supremacy. It's the reason why so many in white people think that they're the center of the universe and that nothing would exist without them. If you're only taught that only white people did things while intentionally ignoring everyone else, all you get is white supremacy - and it's also why people from other races grow up to hate their own because they're still being colonized in the schools to believe that whites are better.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274390207866048514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274384408007458820I hope she sues the hell out that PD.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not usually one for all the anti-Trump noise as I don't think it convinces anyone, but this compilation always gives me a chuckle. I want to see a redo in Tulsa.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274365985202614273


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

There's something intensely dystopian about watching soccer games televised from empty stadiums where all of the players have the same slogan on their uniforms in place of their names.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274389605895282688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274390093755748357
Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

imagine the riots and outrage when Trump will be re-elected for his second term. I don't know much about Connie Bernard, but the video of her "choking a guy"... if you watch it, she's surrounded by a bunch of young guys screaming in her face and and all she did was push one of them away while being heckled, then walked away from the situation. 

as far as her online shopping during the BLM activist's speech and not taking it seriously, can you blame her? People who think changing names of military bases and destroying monuments or trying to teach us "all white people are racist" (this is legit how many BLM activists think). you can't change history you can only learn from it.




BulletClubFangirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274389605895282688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274390093755748357
> Absolutely disgusting.



yes, it is disgusting that medics and police can't do their job because these warped rioters won't allow them to.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kriin, why don't you just look up the names of the people who are getting their statues taken down or buildings renamed, instead of making a broad staement as asinine as, "trying to teach us, _"all white people are racist."_


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Seeing lots of people on the Right saying the Democrats are true racists and there was never a "switch" as people say. If thats the case, why do they care statues of "Democrats" are being pulled down?

Not a big US history buff but this just seems glaring to me.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Krin said:


> imagine the riots and outrage when Trump will be re-elected for his second term. I don't know much about Connie Bernard, but the video of her "choking a guy"... if you watch it, she's surrounded by a bunch of young guys screaming in her face and and all she did was push one of them away while being heckled, then walked away from the situation.
> 
> as far as her online shopping during the BLM activist's speech and not taking it seriously, can you blame her? People who think changing names of military bases and destroying monuments or trying to teach us "all white people are racist" (this is legit how many BLM activists think). you can't change history you can only learn from it.
> 
> ...


Nearly 120,000 dead from a pandemic Trump could have gotten in front of and minimized the deaths as opposed to rallies, golfing and sucking up to China for his yuge trade deal.

Approximately 45 million people out of work as a result also. Highest unemployment rate since the Great Depression. Of course we were heading for a recession before this all happened. 

At a time when people look to our leadership hoping for some direction as we have these protests and demonstrations, our President hides in his bunker except to come out to tear gas peaceful protesters for a photo op. You shouldn’t be surprised that groups like BLM fill the void because of a lack of leadership. Most of these folks don’t associate with the BLM group, they want their concerns heard. It’s not happening right now.

Not to mention all his broken promises. Obamacare is still the law of the land, the wall has not been built, our national debt is skyrocketing, our troops are still in the Middle East, Hillary is still not locked up, the swamp has Trump’s name on it, and so many more.

If after all this you think Trump deserves another four years you need serious help.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274389605895282688
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274390093755748357
> Absolutely disgusting.



yes, it is disgusting that medics and police can't do their job because these warped rioters won't allow them to.


BruiserKC said:


> Nearly 120,000 dead from a pandemic Trump could have gotten in front of and minimized the deaths as opposed to rallies, golfing and sucking up to China for his yuge trade deal.
> 
> Approximately 45 million people out of work as a result also. Highest unemployment rate since the Great Depression. Of course we were heading for a recession before this all happened.
> 
> ...


deserves, not necessarily. but people don't want to support the madness coming from the other side so Trump will win by process of elimination. especially if Biden is to be his biggest competition.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Nearly 120,000 dead from a pandemic Trump could have gotten in front of and minimized the deaths as opposed to rallies, golfing and sucking up to China for his yuge trade deal.
> 
> Approximately 45 million people out of work as a result also. Highest unemployment rate since the Great Depression. Of course we were heading for a recession before this all happened.
> 
> ...


MAGA is just a cult at this stage. The question heading into November is how big is the cult.

Years back, over in the states, I did a short course on hypnosis. A lot of very interesting topics as well as things which are obvious and simplistic, but explained why they have to be that way. Why people attach themselves to and remain attached to a cause or agenda, even when it's obviously not what was being sold. How logic and rationality fly out of the window when hidden emotions come to the front. And how that builds throughout a lifetime. Some people are just highly suggestible. Others are so subconsciously conditioned to a: religious, political agenda, economic system, cult of celebrity etc that it doesn't take much to push them in one direction or another. 

That's why voters who shouted the loudest for Bush's War on Terror approach are now incredibly pro Trump's isolationism approach...until he gets aggressive in tone with Iran...then they move that way 

Elitist Donald Trump knows this all, of course. As do his very wealthy backers. As do their Democrat Party equivalents (just so I'm not biased lol).


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Bolton book is now "in the wild" in the usual places for such things. No stopping it now. Should be an interesting read.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Tonight, roughly 1,000 attended the rally. Apparently the yuge number of ticket requests came from teenagers and others who snapped them up but had no intention of going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BruiserKC said:


> Tonight, roughly 1,000 attended the rally. Apparently the yuge number of ticket requests came from teenagers and others who snapped them up but had no intention of going.











Republican Voters Against Trump


These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.




rvat.org





You should link up with them and make a video.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Republican Voters Against Trump
> 
> 
> These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.
> ...







This guy says he's always been a "registered republican." LOL.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Biden should have Yang as his running mate. He's not a woman, but he is a PoC.

Asians can be "People of Color", right?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Donald Trump supporters blame poor crowd at rally on protesters


Donald Trump has blamed the poor numbers at his much-hyped re-election rally in Tulsa, Oklahoma on Sunday on protesters, who his team say prevented his supporters from showing up.




www.news.com.au


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Imagine wearing a diaper in public "to own the libs".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

U.S. attorney for Southern District of N.Y. resigns, after Barr says Trump fired him


Audrey Strauss is now acting U.S. attorney, Barr said.




www.axios.com





Barr said Berman has resigned.

Berman said he did not resign.

Barr request the president to fire Berman.

Berman now says he is resigning.

What a shit show. Just say you are firing the guy in the first place.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

The Democrats are beyond sad, childish and pathetic. Why don't they just focus on working out how they'll fix America instead of focusing on Trump's rally's. AOC has the mentality and maturity.of a 6 year old.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Cooper09 said:


> The Democrats are beyond sad, childish and pathetic. Why don't they just focus on working out how they'll fix America instead of focusing on Trump's rally's. AOC has the mentality and maturity.of a 6 year old.


You have to admit that gathering his zombie army in a town where covid19 is running wild and admitting that he ordered to slow down testing is kinda something. We have some pretty fucked up politicians here in Europe but I can't imagine how it has to feel having a super-villain straight from a Marvel comic book as the president of your country. And, as some other user said, his followers seem to be more a cult than anything else. Trump could tell them "See, I just killed your mother!" and they'd cheer him. You brits and your Boris Johnson seem almost sane in comparison. 

I truly want Democrats to win, because Trump is trying to bully European countries right and left. At least this Biden guy, even if he's a subpar candidate, would make the relationship between Europe and US a bit more amicable, I think. I am also a bit worried about US because, I don't know, I kinda like that country and Trumps is a plague of hate and ignorance himself.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cooper09 said:


> The Democrats are beyond sad, childish and pathetic. Why don't they just focus on working out how they'll fix America instead of focusing on Trump's rally's. AOC has the mentality and maturity.of a 6 year old.


They're the same party, and everything is already fixed for their lobbyists.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty funny!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cooper09 said:


> The Democrats are beyond sad, childish and pathetic. Why don't they just focus on working out how they'll fix America instead of focusing on Trump's rally's.


The Democrats best strategy is what they're doing right now — focusing on Trump in a negative way. They have a weak candidate and they know it. This is why they want to hide Biden as much as possible until November 3rd. They should try to avoid the presidential debates if possible. If Biden ends up debating Trump (three scheduled debates) it will give Trump the momentum he needs before the election.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

These made me laugh. Not sure if the first one is real but I have to agree with the no dating white people part. I mean how many forum and twitter warriors are there who are dating/married to white people while acting like Malcolm X on social media? Hard to take someone serious to be so "angry" with white people and white supremacy when you're enabling it and thinking they're okay, "They would have voted for Obama a third time!". 

Second one is confirmed real and it's funny. Friedrich Nietzsche must be having a laugh, wherever he is!


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Read a review of the bolton book, every argument he had with Trump mentioned in the review, Trump was obviously right about.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Read a review of the bolton book, every argument he had with Trump mentioned in the review, Trump was obviously right about.


Michelle Wolfe is more right everyday. Trump books and people talking about him has made them insanely rich. I don't question that his biggest haters want him to get another 4 years as it's 4 more years of getting cash.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274853729301336068
I know some folks that still ain't got they check!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275553297189998595

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275553687490801664
Let the people vote, goddammit!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274856915063853057
The privilege of being assumed to be the victim in a situation where you and a bunch of your friends are attacking someone with weapons!









No Hate Crime: FBI Says Rope In Bubba Wallace NASCAR Garage Was A Door Pull, Not A Noose


After a day investigating the alleged placement of a noose in the racetrack garage stall of Bubba Wallace, the FBI says the rope was in place months before NASCAR’s only top-echelon black dri…




deadline.com


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271084925417148418
Seems to me that given public schools have a disparate outcome (and as we all know, disparity of outcome must mean there is discrimination at work, there can be no other possible explanation) for people of color, the solution is to immediately defund public schools. Most kids are raised in public schools so given that according to the wokest among us we live in a thoroughly racist society, it stands to reason that these institutions are the source. Systemic racism 101. 

No more government police. No more government schools. As an anarcho-capitalist I'm 100% down with that!


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Seeing John Bolton do the press circuit for his book and get puff piece interviews from liberals is fucking nauseating, all because he can now smirk or chuckle if they want some anti-Trump bait.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274853729301336068
> I know some folks that still ain't got they check!


Meanwhile apparently they sent out approximately $1.4 billion in stimulus checks to deceased people. Thanks to the brilliance of the stable jenius who thought it would be a yuge idea to eliminate all oversight on making sure the money was spent wisely.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

War criminal George W Bush believed in the rule of law, says war criminal Barack Obama. It's a big club and you ain't in it.

Also, gotta love how people just pretend Barack Obama and Joe Biden weren't president and VP for 8 years when all the race hysteria kicked off. When violent thug Michael Brown strong-arm robbed a minority-owned convenience store and tried to murder a police officer in his police vehicle and Obama's own DOJ found no wrongdoing on the part of officer Darren Wilson, did Barack Obama come out and say that the BLM activists had gotten it wrong? Did he come out and say that black people shouldn't be burning shit down over an incident that didn't happen the way the corporate media presented it? Does he correct Democrat politicians who TO THIS DAY continue to memorialize Michael Brown as a peaceful martyr rather than the violent thug that he was even to his final moments?

One has to wonder what the US would look like right now if Barack Obama had tried to quell the racial fires with the truth rather than appease hysterical children and communists. Well, we're seeing the result of his approach today. No due process for white people, black people are programmed by the media and their own political leaders to believe they are being hunted and lynched in the streets by racists when the statistics couldn't even begin to support that case, further aggravating the PTSD that many black people have from seeing rampant black-on-black violence firsthand in their communities.

We can't even communicate with each other even more. It's either "believe the BLM narrative or you're a racist cop-loving fascist". Evidence and due process have no place in society anymore. Treating people as equals regardless of their skin color is considered a racist-adjacent ideal at best. This is completely unsustainable. Some serious shit is going to go down, and the media is going to portray it in a one-sided fashion just to further fuel the flames while BLM continues to convince you that tearing down our civilization is a good and necessary thing. The clock is running out.

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277204969561755649
Which one of ya'll Grandfather's is in that video screaming ***********? And why is ya'll President tweeting it?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

^^Man... civil war reenactments sure got weirder at these new rich old folks home.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271084925417148418
> Seems to me that given public schools have a disparate outcome (and as we all know, disparity of outcome must mean there is discrimination at work, there can be no other possible explanation) for people of color, the solution is to immediately defund public schools. Most kids are raised in public schools so given that according to the wokest among us we live in a thoroughly racist society, it stands to reason that these institutions are the source. Systemic racism 101.
> 
> No more government police. No more government schools. As an anarcho-capitalist I'm 100% down with that!


I'm confused why people who know our Government is corrupt, who know Colleges are corrupt and big business is corrupt yet want these entities to control education and their entire thought process and way of life. It's confusing to me. It's even more confusing when they show support for rich "Liberals" who send their kids to private schools, away from brown people and listen to these very people talk about education reform. It's like taking medicine your doctor prescribes but won't take themselves.



skypod said:


> Seeing John Bolton do the press circuit for his book and get puff piece interviews from liberals is fucking nauseating, all because he can now smirk or chuckle if they want some anti-Trump bait.


It's all about money and they don't care. Bolton is a horrible man and a warmonger but they'll kiss his ass as long as he says Trump is bad. That's the state of out Politics and News streams, scary isn't it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277204969561755649
> Which one of ya'll Grandfather's is in that video screaming ***********? And why is ya'll President tweeting it?


He deleted his tweet praising them. 

Here is the original video.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276965068048158720
But tell me how I should suck it up and deal with it. Fuck ya'll.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> He deleted his tweet praising them.
> 
> Here is the original video.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by this, are you saying people just tell you to get over racism?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth Grimes said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this, are you saying people just tell you to get over racism?


Trump supporters on here have downplayed Trump's fanning the flames of racism, division and bigotry on here for 5 years. Granted, a good portion are gone, but a few are still around. I'm talking directly to those people. 

I have been told by Trump supporters that I shouldn't be offended at Trump's dog whistles and sometimes blantant bigotry induced behavior. Just saying that to me is offensive. 

I want to be clear, I'm not "angry". So when I say "fuck ya'll", I'm moreso laughing at that notion than being super angry about it.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Trump supporters on here have downplayed Trump's fanning the flames of racism, division and bigotry on here for 5 years. Granted, a good portion are gone, but a few are still around. I'm talking directly to those people.
> 
> I have been told by Trump supporters that I shouldn't be offended at Trump's dog whistles and sometimes blantant bigotry induced behavior. Just saying that to me is offensive.
> 
> I want to be clear, I'm not "angry". So when I say "fuck ya'll", I'm moreso laughing at that notion than being super angry about it.


I don't like Trump, but I actually don't think he's racist, I think he's classist and doesn't give a shit about poor people. I actually didn't even hear those people saying "***********" until I read a comment mentioning it, so I think it's plausible a 70 year old dude without headphones likely didn't hear that. He probs liked it to show how the 'liberals bully conservatives' or some 'ha ha gottem' +1 for conservatives' type shit.

Trump supporters are some weird people. Most conservatives I know don't even like him/his fanbase, just shows that a 2 party system is just dogshit awful. Then again, we have many parties here to vote for, and we still can't get those Tories out.

It's pretty fine to be angry if you perceive someone has a hatred for you because of your race, I figured you were talking to Trump's lot any ways. I just wanted to tag on to say that you guys aren't the only ones feeling the anger over racial shit. As a white person I have to deal with constant racist shit said every day, too. So I can only imagine how pissed you guys are when you've had to deal with it for much longer. Weirdly I've even dealt with white supremacists/trolls and had them call me the n word, a few times that's happened. So I'm definitely aware those fuckers exist, in general population, and in positions of power.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277339012525551616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277287520762335232
Peace and Reparations for Black Americans
Will likely be fighting for it to our death beds


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277339012525551616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277287520762335232
> Peace and Reparations for Black Americans
> Will likely be fighting for it to our death beds


Yea, reparations is never going to happen, white people don't believe in generational wealth, they don't believe the institutions and infrastructure developed from the wealth generated by slavery gave them a considerable head start, they think the existence of poor white people is evidence that white privilege isn't real and they all think they pulled themselves up by their bootstraps, especially the ones whose family immigrated after slavery.

There was a study in 2001 that showed resumes with white sounding names were 50% more likely to get a callback than resumes with black sounding names, another study in 2016 showed that resumes with ethic references were 2.5x less likely to get callbacks than resumes that had been whitewashed. Even when we do everything right, when we get out of the ghettos, and get the education, and get the experience and references, the white supremacist social structure still makes it more difficult for us to succeed. 

Think about how public school funding is tied to tax base, first they redlined us into poor communities, then they insured we would always have lower quality educations-- that didn't happen by accident. 

I went to a "public prep", the best ranked public school in Detroit, and when I got to college I was completely unprepared, there was so much we didn't learn because classes never had less than 40 kids, we didn't have interactive learning tools, we didn't have new books and often didn't have enough for the whole class. So when I went to "a highly educated University in Michigan" as Scott Steiner would say, me and all my friends struggled. 

The kids who just went to regular ass, suburban neighborhood schools were so much better prepared, I went to a school that had 2,500 students, a girl I know who lived in the richest city in Michigan also went to a school with 2,000+ students, the difference was her average class size was less than 15, and as a result she learned the stuff in the chapters we never got to, all her classes had computers in them, her teachers didn't have to supply their own course materials, etc., she was better prepared for college than my friends who had taken AP classes.

Literally every level of society has some racial bias that disfavors black people from education to the criminal justice system, from quality of healthcare received to job and wage discrimination but somehow we're supposed to "pull ourselves up by out bootstraps" like white people "did", and when we can't, it's not because the systems were working against us, it's because we're biologically and culturally broken. Man, fuck AmeriKKKa.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As a veteran, I know the drill. Every time there are casualties of American soldiers in conflict, the president is briefed. *EVERY SINGLE TIME. *Trump would have been notified of the deaths of American soldiers, especially in the case of what is believed to be Russian military intelligence officials offering the Taliban and other groups bounties on every American they kill.

To me, it’s simple. Either Trump is lying about not knowing or in these briefings he isn’t paying attention (as was seen when during a meeting with small business owners he was shown looking at his phone). Either way, it’s completely unacceptable. Especially if he knew and still wanted to invite Putin to the G-8 summit.

This Code Pink pacifist isolationist bullshit is going to get us into really serious armed conflict here. That possibility could be with a future president where we have no choice but to respond. The president touts how much he loves the military but he did nothing when Iranian outlets injured soldiers in the rocket attack on the embassy in Baghdad and he is doing nothing now. Pacifism is dangerous.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> As a veteran, I know the drill. Every time there are casualties of American soldiers in conflict, the president is briefed. *EVERY SINGLE TIME. *Trump would have been notified of the deaths of American soldiers, especially in the case of what is believed to be Russian military intelligence officials offering the Taliban and other groups bounties on every American they kill.
> 
> To me, it’s simple. Either Trump is lying about not knowing or in these briefings he isn’t paying attention (as was seen when during a meeting with small business owners he was shown looking at his phone). Either way, it’s completely unacceptable. Especially if he knew and still wanted to invite Putin to the G-8 summit.
> 
> This Code Pink pacifist isolationist bullshit is going to get us into really serious armed conflict here. That possibility could be with a future president where we have no choice but to respond. The president touts how much he loves the military but he did nothing when Iranian outlets injured soldiers in the rocket attack on the embassy in Baghdad and he is doing nothing now. Pacifism is dangerous.


I know Trump isn't a student of history, or well anything for that matter, but concessions made to Hitler only emboldened him, now I know that Trump's affinity for Putin has caused the right wingers to become weirdly pro Russia when Russophobia was always a right wing position, but Putin is a real life villain. 

He basically gives the international community the finger at every opportunity, he knows every time he steps across the line we just move it back a little, as Dave Chapelle would say, he's a habitual line stepper, he knows we won't risk a nuclear war but eventually he's going to cross a line we won't be able to move back and there goes the end of humanity.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I remember certain posters in here warning about WW3 if Hilary got elected because of a proposed no-fly zone in Syria due to a potential conflict with Russia. Is this bounty on American troops thing going to start WW3 too?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know Trump isn't a student of history, or well anything for that matter, but concessions made to Hitler only emboldened him, now I know that Trump's affinity for Putin has caused the right wingers to become weirdly pro Russia when Russophobia was always a right wing position, but Putin is a real life villain.
> 
> He basically gives the international community the finger at every opportunity, he knows every time he steps across the line we just move it back a little, as Dave Chapelle would say, he's a habitual line stepper, he knows we won't risk a nuclear war but eventually he's going to cross a line we won't be able to move back and there goes the end of humanity.





FriedTofu said:


> I remember certain posters in here warning about WW3 if Hilary got elected because of a proposed no-fly zone in Syria due to a potential conflict with Russia. Is this bounty on American troops thing going to start WW3 too?


The United States has been doing this going back to the end of World War I. We bounce from pacifist isolationism to reactionary interventionism whenever world events get out of our control. We then retreat back afterwards only to reach the point that inevitably we have to get involved again.

We are repeating the pattern again. And our enemies have discovered Trump’s tough talk is just that, talk. North Korea has started back up their weapons program, as has Iran. The Taliban is waiting for us to withdraw from Afghanistan in order to create chaos again the moment we do. Trump’s pulling troops out of Germany plays into Putin’s hands as he wants to push Russian influence further on the Continent.

Of course, you will have those who say, “Let the world figure out its own problems.” Unfortunately, in this world we live in we can’t just withdraw. Eventually we become involved when events leave us no choice.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Iraq has Weapons of Mass Destruction.

I hear that Malaysians are killing babies in incubators.

Also, I heard from the military intelligence that South Korea is stockpiling toxic weapons in order to create mutants.

US intelligence also recently confirmed that Godzilla is real and is headed to the USA.

Must protecc by invading. Let's have a draft. Let's send in the bloodthirsty war mongerers. Americans never start wars over lies. They don't spread xenophobia amongst their already paranoic fucking population at all.

Nope. Not at all. They've never done this. No sireee. Definitely not. Always told the truth. Every action was justified. Every innocent killed was actually an enemy combatant. Even the ones in hospitals and schools.

lol. You americans are a joke. Especially the ones that fall for the "intelligence" propaganda every single fucking time.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> I remember certain posters in here warning about WW3 if Hilary got elected because of a proposed no-fly zone in Syria due to a potential conflict with Russia. Is this bounty on American troops thing going to start WW3 too?


Bizarre post. Trump is being criticized for not responding (to anonymous NYT reporting and an intelligence community which has lied us into wars in the past). How is that going to lead to WW3?

You guys really need to stop falling for the same plays over and over. We're not going to war with Russia. I know for some of us that kills our erections but it's the reality we live in. The Cold Warrior politics of the 2012 Republican Party and the 2016+ Democratic Party do not currently have much sway in the White House. Personally, I'm thankful for that. But I'm one of those people who don't want an American empire or endless wars, particularly of the nuclear variety. I know that's a radical idea around here!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> The United States has been doing this going back to the end of World War I. We bounce from pacifist isolationism to reactionary interventionism whenever world events get out of our control. We then retreat back afterwards only to reach the point that inevitably we have to get involved again.


The US has literally never been anything even in the same ballpark as pacifist or isolationist in over a hundred years. What the hell are you _talking_ about?

Imagine living in one of the countries that we've been bombing every day for the last 20 years (and that's hardly when we started serial bombing countries for the profit of corporations) and hearing some dude in America talking about how we need to stop being so pacifist and isolationist. So deranged and disconnected with history, morality, and reality. This is your brain on National Review.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Bizarre post. Trump is being criticized for not responding (to anonymous NYT reporting and an intelligence community which has lied us into wars in the past). How is that going to lead to WW3?
> 
> You guys really need to stop falling for the same plays over and over. We're not going to war with Russia. I know for some of us that kills our erections but it's the reality we live in. The Cold Warrior politics of the 2012 Republican Party and the 2016+ Democratic Party do not currently have much sway in the White House. Personally, I'm thankful for that. But I'm one of those people who don't want an American empire or endless wars, particularly of the nuclear variety. I know that's a radical idea around here!





CamillePunk said:


> The US has literally never been anything even in the same ballpark as pacifist or isolationist in over a hundred years. What the hell are you _talking_ about?
> 
> Imagine living in one of the countries that we've been bombing every day for the last 20 years (and that's hardly when we started serial bombing countries for the profit of corporations) and hearing some dude in America talking about how we need to stop being so pacifist and isolationist. So deranged and disconnected with history, morality, and reality. This is your brain on National Review.


British intelligence has verified this as well. They have confirmed Taliban and other groups have taken money from Russian intelligence outfits to kill American soldiers. But instead of saying he is going to investigate the issue, he attacks people instead. He does NOTHING. That potentially makes things worse because it emboldens our enemies to keep coming. Meanwhile he listens to his base which is partially full of Q whack jobs who believe in these endless war conspiracy garbage. We need to make sure future presidents don’t buy into that nonsense.

I know folks like you hate our military but our job is to keep you safe. I don’t expect a pat on the head here for what I did. I served and will not apologize for it. We have the reasonable expectation that our Commander in Chief will have our back. I vehemently disagreed with what President Bill Clinton stood for but I always felt he would look out for us. Quite a few former and current soldiers I know and talk to feel like Trump doesn’t have their six. The active ones won’t say it publicly but it’s obvious.

Trump promised to make our military respectable again. It doesn’t mean we have to fight but that our enemies know if we are provoked we will fight back. Iran injures a hundred soldiers in the rocket attack on the embassy in Baghdad. Nothing was done. Now he does nothing here. Just another broken promise made by a reality show president.

If you really believe he deserves four years after all this, I can only tell you that you are wrong.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> British intelligence has verified this as well. They have confirmed Taliban and other groups have taken money from Russian intelligence outfits to kill American soldiers. But instead of saying he is going to investigate the issue, he attacks people instead. He does NOTHING. That potentially makes things worse because it emboldens our enemies to keep coming. Meanwhile he listens to his base which is partially full of Q whack jobs who believe in these endless war conspiracy garbage. We need to make sure future presidents don’t buy into that nonsense.
> 
> I know folks like you hate our military but our job is to keep you safe. I don’t expect a pat on the head here for what I did. I served and will not apologize for it. We have the reasonable expectation that our Commander in Chief will have our back. I vehemently disagreed with what President Bill Clinton stood for but I always felt he would look out for us. Quite a few former and current soldiers I know and talk to feel like Trump doesn’t have their six. The active ones won’t say it publicly but it’s obvious.
> 
> ...


The FBI and MI5 were coordinating on the Russia hoax from the beginning so no, they don't add any credibility to the report. British intelligence actually did the thing that Russia was accused of, they interfered in our elections and assisted a coup attempt against the president of the US. They can't stand that we're not at war with Russia yet like Hillary wanted.









Secret texts cast light on UK's early role in Trump-Russia inquiry


Senior MI5 and FBI officials shared concerns about ‘our strange situation’ in 2016




www.theguardian.com





The US being in an endless war is not "conspiracy garbage", it's literally what we're doing. How do you defeat "terror"? How do you sign a peace deal with "terror"? This is a war that was designed to never end so that we can continue to buy and sell weapons for the profit of US arms manufacturers. I'm not going to be gaslighted by a corporate mercenary who wants me to participate in their delusion that they were a part of something noble or actually protected any American lives. You did not.

Also, we're going to "embolden our enemies to keep coming". Which enemies? Keep coming _where_? You mean the Islamic terrorists attacking our troops in their shithole Islamic countries, where we shouldn't even be in the first place? I don't care. Let's get all US troops out of the region and let the disparate warring factions focus on each other instead.

What enemies does the US actually have that pose an actual threat to any American living in the US? You've got China poisoning us with fentanyl and luring away our jobs, sure, but I doubt you're talking about them.

I don't think Trump "deserves" another four years. Do I think he's a slightly better option than Biden? Yeah. Just like I argued he was a better option than "we will shoot down Russian planes" Hillary. Didn't actually go vote for him and don't plan to vote for him this time.

Disband the federal government immediately. It's the biggest threat to Americans there is, just in front of the police who kill and rob us (no not just black people) and militarize our streets. That's been my position on federal politics for 10 years. In case it hasn't been made clear. I'm not playing for a team or supporting any politician, I'm just speaking out for what I believe to be true.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277647075396554752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277643728014864384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277676268260073473
You're on your own, and if you try to defend yourself against protected classes the corporate media will lie about you, social media will convict you and encourage further violence against you, and anyone who would ever think of defending you will have their platform erased and be smeared, as Youtube and Reddit have just done today to many conservative and anti-SJW voices. 

Unsustainable. People have to start caring about the truth while peace is still an option.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

British Intelligence has always been right there with American lies and propaganda.

Bruiser, how many times will you be lied to before you stop believing the state? This is a genuine question.

Bringing up the fact that you served is completely irrelevant to the fact that you're a believer of intelligence propaganda almost every single time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277386664290156544
America is a failure to the people


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> The FBI and MI5 were coordinating on the Russia hoax from the beginning so no, they don't add any credibility to the report. British intelligence actually did the thing that Russia was accused of, they interfered in our elections and assisted a coup attempt against the president of the US. They can't stand that we're not at war with Russia yet like Hillary wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


North Korea wants to make sure their nuclear program is a deterrent from anyone coming after them. China is our enemy as they are ready to step in and be the next superpower as we have abandoned the world stage. They are also ready to embrace our allies that we are abandoning. Iran wants nukes and would use them on Israel and us in a heartbeat. The Islamic terror organizations will follow us home as they won’t kill each other. They already have as the terror attack in Pensacola shows.

What is our president doing. Hiding in a bunker like a coward when the country is looking for a leader. He does nothing but half-ass platitudes and BS executive orders. Penalties for those who attack statues? We have penalties for them already. He has to tear gas protesters to get his photo op at a church. One of the reasons the BLM organization is taking root (not the movement itself but the organization) is his unwillingness to address and talk to the protesters.

Trump is a failure, period. This administration is a total disaster and there is no amount of polish you can put on this pile of shit that will purty it up. Biden is not my choice but if this is what it takes to stop this country from circling the toilet I will vote for him. Hillary’s good family friend and donor has not worked out too well.

And you supported him. You voted for him. This “I didn’t vote for him” won’t fly. I will not let you live it down.



Reaper said:


> British Intelligence has always been right there with American lies and propaganda.
> 
> Bruiser, how many times will you be lied to before you stop believing the state? This is a genuine question.
> 
> Bringing up the fact that you served is completely irrelevant to the fact that you're a believer of intelligence propaganda almost every single time.


We don’t always get it right, but we try to do what is right. I believed it then and I still do. You believed in it or you wouldn’t have come here and taken the citizenship oath. But this nonsense of “Intelligence lies and we are evil warmongers” is just ridiculous. These are the same idiots who also believe that HRC led a pedo sex ring where you get pizzas.

And I mention my service because of the anti-military streak that runs through here. Guess what...the military is needed. It’s a thankless job but they are there to provide protection. They have done a lot of good all over the world. They’ve done good here at home. They provide the freedoms for you to give you the right to shit on them. And if asked again I would pick up a gun again with no apologies.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Not everything is a conspiracy. Not everything is a boogeyman hiding under the beds. By all means ask questions but don’t assume they are all ouf to get you.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Bizarre post. Trump is being criticized for not responding (to anonymous NYT reporting and an intelligence community which has lied us into wars in the past). How is that going to lead to WW3?
> 
> You guys really need to stop falling for the same plays over and over. We're not going to war with Russia. I know for some of us that kills our erections but it's the reality we live in. The Cold Warrior politics of the 2012 Republican Party and the 2016+ Democratic Party do not currently have much sway in the White House. Personally, I'm thankful for that. But I'm one of those people who don't want an American empire or endless wars, particularly of the nuclear variety. I know that's a radical idea around here!


So your argument is this would not lead to WW3 because America will not respond against any aggression under this President that brag about US military strength whenever he can but it would lead to WW3 if Hilary did what she did because Putin will always retaliate? He is being critisized for openly supporting Russia's agenda days after a report over this was put to his attention. This is worse than not responding, this was actively doing something against your own country's interests. Sounds familiar to how he has handled the ongoing pandemic.

I am not the one arguing that war with Russia with happen. I am mocking you lot for saying it would if Hilary was elected. You lot shift the goalpost of dire consequences to support this useless feck of a president. Worried over nuclear war if someone else was president when this guy shitted the bed over every crisis that he has to handle during the presidency. Up you trolling game man.

Oh where is the caravan of invaders paid for by Soros again?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I could spend a lot of time wasting breath on talking to Bruiser about US propaganda but I'm just gonna leave this here and move on.



















They tried the bounty hunter shit with Iran in 2010. 









Report: Iran pays $1,000 for each U.S. soldier killed by the Taliban


Iran is paying Taliban fighters $1,000 for each U.S. soldier they kill in Afghanistan, according to a report Sunday in a British newspaper.




www.nbcnews.com





And now they're repeating the same fucking bullshit with Russia. 

Like they're not even trying anymore to be creative and come up with new propaganda shit. And people are still falling for their bullshit.

Of course, those who serve in the military are the most susceptible to be brainwashed. That's how they get them to justify the murders they commit in the name of the state.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278162914382213121


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278071522058477570
🤬


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^Thise are the real looters and murderers, but since they're not black no one dares to call them what they are while using those terms to exclusively dehumanize black people even when they're peaceful.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And even though the whole world apparently is confirming the story is true about Russian bounties, I will accept the fact folks like Reaper and CP dry hump Trump’s leg and will buy into that it’s all a hoax and move on to discuss other issues.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of these posts are fucking hilarious. Thanks to some of you.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278408415660978176


Showstopper said:


> Some of these posts are fucking hilarious. Thanks to some of you.


Some of the jokes write themselves


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278535503185195009


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278408415660978176
> 
> Some of the jokes write themselves
> 
> ...


After what's taken place over the past few weeks with the cop killing George Floyd and all the rioting that came after and now crime on the rise and whatnot in certain cities, I can see why people are being more driven apart than anything else.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> And even though the whole world apparently is confirming the story is true about Russian bounties, I will accept the fact folks like Reaper and CP dry hump Trump’s leg and will buy into that it’s all a hoax and move on to discuss other issues.


Fuck Trump. Other countries have always confirmed America's propaganda because it serves their interests and will stop once the US empire fails enough. And other countries have all also later admitted that they were all just in a giant circle jerk of believing each other - like they did with the Iraq War and several other instances.

NATO is a war machine that has always been on the wrong side since WWII in every conflict, raping murdering and destroying millions of lives while claiming it's the good people while refusing to stay away from policing conflicts where they didn't have resources to pillage afterwards. They ONLY get involved "when it serves American interests", which is code for "we will invade and occupy territory where we can rape and pillage resources for our rich capitalists" .. and also "thank you for your service for allowing the cocksuckers to pillage other countries". 

FUCK propagandized Americans who think with their balls and their guns rather than their brains. I'm sorry that you've been programmed to be a war mongerer for the state.

How many more innocent lives with America and its allies take before you people realize that you're not the good ones.

You fucking Americans cocksuck leaders who let 120K+ of your OWN people die, leave millions without healthcare, food and basic amenities to have decent lives and you think that they won't propagandize you to kill innocents somewhere. Like fuck off.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278691736605413376


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278119760102748160
Vote Suppression is active and must be ended


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Fuck Trump. Other countries have always confirmed America's propaganda because it serves their interests and will stop once the US empire fails enough. And other countries have all also later admitted that they were all just in a giant circle jerk of believing each other - like they did with the Iraq War and several other instances.
> 
> NATO is a war machine that has always been on the wrong side since WWII in every conflict, raping murdering and destroying millions of lives while claiming it's the good people while refusing to stay away from policing conflicts where they didn't have resources to pillage afterwards. They ONLY get involved "when it serves American interests", which is code for "we will invade and occupy territory where we can rape and pillage resources for our rich capitalists" .. and also "thank you for your service for allowing the cocksuckers to pillage other countries".
> 
> ...


How original. Warmonger? You want to call me a baby killer while you are at it? I did my thing and knew full well what I was getting into when I signed up. There is no brainwashing here, unlike you. You always seem to reinvent yourself and be the worst possible person for that gimmick. Your Ben Shapiro phase, your Lenin phase, now your “Fuck the police” phase. A lot of people on this site have legitimate issues and concerns regarding law enforcement, etc. You just hop onto it like it’s the next big fad and move on. You preach tolerance yet are the most intolerant of all.

I’m stopping here. What I really want to say will get me suspended at the very least. So best leave this lie because for the very first time here in all these years someone (you) are really pissing me off. So best let it go.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> How original. Warmonger? You want to call me a baby killer while you are at it? I did my thing and knew full well what I was getting into when I signed up. There is no brainwashing here, unlike you. You always seem to reinvent yourself and be the worst possible person for that gimmick. Your Ben Shapiro phase, your Lenin phase, now your “Fuck the police” phase. A lot of people on this site have legitimate issues and concerns regarding law enforcement, etc. You just hop onto it like it’s the next big fad and move on. You preach tolerance yet are the most intolerant of all.


Oh fuck off with this reinvent bullshit. Every single time someone gets mad at reaper, out comes the "yOu bEliEvEd sUcH aNd sUcH tHiNg bEfOrE .waaaa!". "Reaper had a gimmick" "Reaper changed his views". "Reaper this", "reaper that" wah wah wah boo fucking hoo. 

Fuck you for this seriously because as far as war crimes are concerned I have _always_ been consistent and when it comes to criticizing people's racism and police brutality *I have always been strictly against both war and police brutality*. I have consistently talked about inequalities in the justice system, the sentencing, the over-policing of black and brown communities and I've gotten into lengthy debates about the same as well as BLM with people who refuse to accept them as early as 2015 when the movement first happened. 

I have talked at length about Muslim radicalization, but even then I was never accused of being an Islamophobe for it, because I always only talked about the radical muslims and also kept saying that *WAR AGAINST THEM IS NOT THE ANSWER. 

I went through a trump phase over a few issues because I did not recognize or understand white supremacist politics and fell for the slickness of white supremacy - like a LOT of other people who were also fooled and have renounced since - which happens when you're duped. *

So fuck off with trying to paint me as someone I am not just because I changed my stance on TRUMP which I SAID I WOULD DO. FUCK YOU for this ad homimen because *you can't justify your war mongering and brainwashing something you have CONSTANTLY advocated for. It seems to be a common thread here on this forum. 

And yes, you know what, if you contributed to the killing of innocents, then yes, you are a baby killer. JUST FOLLOWING ORDERS FUCK YOU. *

*90% of all people killed in America's recent drone bombing campaigns were innocent and that is the OFFICIAL FUCKING FIGURE because they weren't able to reframe someone else's existence as easily as they could some others.

Resistance against an occupying force is not terrorism either.*

Take off the gloves if you want. I'm fucking tired of having to talk to people who think that war is a good thing and somehow after DECADES of murdering innocents still think that America is on the right side of global war and conflict where they have literally killed millions of not just foreigners, but also local young boys.

Three fucking generations of Americans have had their lives destroyed and you're literally thirsting for more.

So FUCK YOU. I don't even care if get banned for calling you a warmongerer.

Intolerance to the intolerant is not intolerance. Fuck off with that stupid paradox.

I respect a few war veterans.

The ones that recognize what they did and acknowledge their brainwashing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Oh fuck off with this reinvent bullshit. Every single time someone gets mad at reaper, out comes the "yOu bEliEvEd sUcH aNd sUcH tHiNg bEfOrE .waaaa!" Fuck you for this seriously because as far as war crimes are concerned I have _always_ been consistent and when it comes to criticizing people's racism and police brutality *I have always been strictly against both*. I have talked at length about Muslim radicalization, but even then I was never accused of being an Islamophobe for it, because I always only talked about the radical muslims and also kept saying that *WAR AGAINST THEM IS NOT THE ANSWER.
> 
> I went through a trump phase because I did not recognize or understand white supremacist politics and fell for the slickness of white supremacy - like a LOT of other people who were also fooled and have renounced since - which happens when you're duped.*
> 
> ...


Who the fuck do you think you are, you obnoxious little piss-ant? I have never pushed for war, I have stated that sometimes it is necessary. There is a huge difference and only those that have served in the military understand. It’s pussies like you that make the job harder for our military. The soldiers over there now have to have permission to take a shit for fear of hurting someone’s feelings over there. If we didn’t listen to shit-for-brain fucknuts like yourself we would be a lot better off. 

This morning I got a phone call and found out a friend of mine was killed in Afghanistan. He was on his final tour. I have to hear about a friend of mine dying and then have to read about a little cowardly bitch like yourself who shits on what I believe but is too much of a wussy to do it himself. The funny thing is if the shit ever hits the fan punks like you run behind people like me and beg us to save your ass.

You are the perfect example of a keyboard warrior. You just come on here and talk a lot of shit. You have always sat on your ass and talked but done nothing. I went halfway across the world to serve. I have walked with protesters because I want to solve the problem and help find a solution. You just scream “Fuck The Police” and fap away. You can sit here all day and talk in terms of scholastic and political groupthink. I have gotten out there and actually did something.

So fuck you, fuck your sorry ass existence, block me if you can’t take it, and suck my left nut you sorry ass little motherfucker. When you are done, suck the right one as it gets jealous.

And if the mods see this and ban me, I don’t care.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Who the fuck do you think you are, you obnoxious little piss-ant? I have never pushed for war, I have stated that sometimes it is necessary. There is a huge difference and only those that have served in the military understand. It’s pussies like you that make the job harder for our military. The soldiers over there now have to have permission to take a shit for fear of hurting someone’s feelings over there. If we didn’t listen to shit-for-brain fucknuts like yourself we would be a lot better off.


*THEN ADVOCATE TO BRING THEM THE FUCK HOME! INSTEAD OF EXTENDED TOURS IN COUNTRIES WHERE THEY ARE NOT NEEDED AND NO ONE WANTS THEM THERE! !*



> This morning I got a phone call and found out a friend of mine was killed in Afghanistan. He was on his final tour.


Sorry for your loss.



> I have to hear about a friend of mine dying and then have to read about a little cowardly bitch like yourself who shits on what I believe but is too much of a wussy to do it himself. The funny thing is if the shit ever hits the fan punks like you run behind people like me and beg us to save your ass.


Your friend is a FUCKING VICTIM OF THE STATE you fucking moron and WE ARE FIGHTING TO END THIS CYCLE OF IDIOTS LIKE YOU LOSING YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY MEMBERS.

There is nothing cowardly about that.

Unlike you, I don't brag about the things I've done in my life. The protests I've been a part of. THE BLOOD RIDDLED STREETS OF INNOCENT VICTIMS OF BOMBINGS CAUSED BY AMERICANS THAT I HAD TO HELP CLEAN UP.

You're literally assuming that just because you served no one else can be brave. THAT IS PART OF YOUR FUCKING NARCISSISTIC PROGRAMMING. We are TRYING to DEPROGRAM people like you so that you will stop this never-ending cycle of death and destruction you guys go on FOR FUCKING BILLIONNAIRES WHO DO NOT GIVE TWO FUCKING SHITS ABOUT YOU.



> You are the perfect example of a keyboard warrior. You just come on here and talk a lot of shit. You have always sat on your ass and talked but done nothing. I went halfway across the world to serve. I have walked with protesters because I want to solve the problem and help find a solution. You just scream “Fuck The Police” and fap away. You can sit here all day and talk in terms of scholastic and political groupthink. I have gotten out there and actually did something.


YOU FUCKING ASSWIPE. I WAS LITERALLY IN THE STREETS IN 2009 BECAUSE OF YOUR COUNTRY'S APPOINTING FUCKING DICTATOR IN MINE TRYING TO BRING HIM DOWN ... JFC. I have been a reporter for an organization that was invaded by the Pakistani military and had our equipment seized while we were held at gunpoint and then I went out and marched. I have said goodbye to my former wife and stood in front of her daring a burglar to shoot me down instead of letting him touch her. 

I have faced bullets and bombs and in fact, without even having any form of protection because of the INDISCRIMINATE killing Taliban were doing in my country BECAUSE Americans paid to create them in the 80s. READ SOME MOTHERFUCKING HISTORY! AND STOP ASSUMING THAT JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE OPPOSES WAR, THEY ARE COWARDS. WHAT THE FUCK EVEN IS THAT???? 

You're not only a warmongerer but now I see you're a fucking narc .. All I can see is "I'm better than you because I served". No thoughts AT ALL extended to whether you should have or not or what your personal role has been in the misery created in the countries you were stationed in. Even if not personally caused directly by you but by your leaders. Yah, they brainwash you to think that you're better than others too. It's pretty clear. All of this "I served" bullshit and praise has really fucking gone to your head. Get off your high horse and realize that you're not the only one in the world and your method of "fighting" isn't the only method of fighting.

FUCK YOU. If you're not going to fight to end wars, then stop believing in propaganda that leads to them. That is LITERALLY all I was trying to convey to you but you can't get that through your fucking head because you've been programmed to believe every stupid fucking thing the intelligence says is true even though they have lied dozens of fucking times/.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alright guys. Let's ease the tension a bit.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> *THEN ADVOCATE TO BRING THEM THE FUCK HOME! INSTEAD OF EXTENDED TOURS IN COUNTRIES WHERE THEY ARE NOT NEEDED AND NO ONE WANTS THEM THERE! !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullshit. You want to tear it all down because of this deep state conspiracy nonsense. Sorry, I won’t let that happen. Take that MIC garbage and force feed it on someone else.

I’m done with this conversation. Feel free to fuck off and don’t talk to me ever again.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Bullshit. You want to tear it all down because of this deep state conspiracy nonsense. Sorry, I won’t let that happen. Take that MIC garbage and force feed it on someone else.
> 
> I’m done with this conversation. Feel free to fuck off and don’t talk to me ever again.


American and everyone else's lives deserve more than you closing your ears to skepticism about the intent and outcome of intelligence propaganda.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There is no bigger lie than the lie of US "saving lives" abroad when 90%+ of the murders they commit are innocent civilians and the rest of them are freedom fighters who are fighting against an occupying force.

In Pakistan, the Taliban didn't start dying until the US fucked off btw. All it would do was interfere with local operations and try to pretend like it was actually helping when all it did was drone innocent Pakistani civilians from the sky.

This is not a coincidence. It's what they do. They keep local forces from fighting against the real enemy and interfere in countries that know how to deal with their own terrorist problems. Pakistan is responsible for killing 28k Taliban since 2005 ON THEIR FUCKING OWN (actual Taliban *militants* and not civilians) all the while fucking Americans were abusing and calling them terrorist sympathizers.

Taliban didn't become a massive terrorist force until the US showed up in Afghanistan and with their fucking incompetence and inability to even operate a simple supply chain gave up thousands of weapons to the Taliban.

These are not coincidences. These are the outcomes of an occupying incompetent force that has no clue what it's doing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump sucks. The establishment is worse.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

She reports a colleague for sexual harassment and then allegedly gets so brutally murdered that the killer tries to destroy her teeth so she can't be identified and then suspect commits suicide while others try to protect the killers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278827512546627585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278828154015100935


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278882287531094016
No election could ever pay what this nation owes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279087597650948096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278541216745807872








Why is Corporate America Saying ‘Black Lives Matter’ Now?


For way too long, popular American businesses have been too corporate to be concerned about Black lives, so why care now?




www.complex.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277278544134111239


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277396533433045000


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Moscow Mitch McConnell now wrings his hands about what happens if the Democrats won back the Senate. He especially is worried about the filibuster. Maybe he should have thought about that before ramming through two SCOTUS justices using the filibuster. Harry Reid started us down this path and Mitch was willing to go there so he can stop the virtue signaling.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279170905382453249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279185579339636738
*As an American Descendant Of Slavery I say FUCK ALL those RACIST pieces of shit slave owners *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278805214779318276
"The Blacks" she says...

And she makes the distinction that black people aren't people by saying, "people need to get involved too." Straight up separation "the blacks" from other human beings.

How does she keep her job?! Cops get fired no questions asked for this shit, but an actual election official can give a bullshit half assed sorry amd keep her job?

Mind you, Miss. is one of the blackest states in America and still these monsters are trying to hold them down.

Someone actually said that not only will she keep her job, she most likely will get promoted. Pure evil!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

But what question you never get answered is, "Why Not?" Why is righting the worst wrongs in America and laying a foundation of equality, independence and prosperity for black people, unify several opposing groups with a resounding, "NO!" Every group has theirs why can't we have ours? 

Most Americans don’t support reparations for descendants of slaves, even though it’s a hot topic among 2020 candidates


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279202163718336512


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh and whites are pissed off about those unwanted concessions too.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279152821213057032


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Name change only because he's afraid of losing sponsorship money ... sponsorship money from an organization that still has an imperialist slave wage problem ... 

JFC...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279406787582713858

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279401457939349504
Also read: ‪*Narrative of the Life of Fredrick Douglass: An American Slave*‬

Both teachings are important.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Mt. Rushmore rally was a train wreck. A lot of bullshit that isn’t true. Meanwhile, Trump continues to cook the books with the job reports. I’ll not go wonky like Deso does but I will point out it’s not all cupcakes and rainbows. 

Even though the unemployment rate is down to 11.1%, for the fourth straight month there were some jobs that they misclassified as “employéd not at work” when they should have been “unemployed on temporary layoff.” Also, thé majority of the data they went on was from mid-June. It doesn’t figure in that states are rolling back or halting reopening which is closing businesses again. Also, overall jobs are still down nearly 15 million from before the pandemic. And there is a good chance some of those lost jobs are gone for good.

Trump is desperate to get the economy going again. That’s why he is pushing so hard and he has surrendered in the war against COVID. But while he pimps the market being up, it is disconnected from what is really going on. The extra unemployment benefits expire at the end of July, and there will be a fight on extending them. Reclosures of some businesses may be permanent. There is still a lot of economic uncertainty right now and mixed messages from Washington and our leadership.

Trump had an opportunity in 2017, and he has pissed it away. There is no Deep State bullshit. Trump has failed miserably and unfortunately our country is paying for it also.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279486735911698434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168192825848213510


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279507458692710400


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279503825469145091

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279422916623466497


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279556736194506753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279550558773186561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279535459165630469


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279575273365594112









What a show 2020 has been


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279575273365594112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words, “God’s Country.” Upcoming album to sell. Kanye craves attention so what better way to promote and hope people will buy his newest work then by running for President.

There are a lot better ways to actually promote it but since this year has been an absolute shitshow might as well.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279814954393260033
Some white people want racism to continue so bad


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279602847558938625


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279602847558938625


Shannon had an excellent comeback at one of those subtweets pointing out *REPARATIONS*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Another superb thread on US history from Mr. Michael Harriot 👏 👏

READ*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279888558581579779


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279916104224329728
> An 8-year-old girl was shot and killed Saturday night in Atlanta near the Wendy’s where Rayshard Brooks died last month.
> 
> Police identified the child Sunday as Secoriea Turner.
> ...


Heartbreaking. One can't help but wonder if this little girl would be alive today if not for the hysteria generated by the falsehoods that were pushed by BLM activists, which would make her far from the first to lose their life as a result of their recklessness.


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

Come November, young people will need to get out of their homes and VOTE. In 2016, so many young people were too lazy to vote and we got ourselves into this mess due to influx of boomer votes. This is especially true if you live in one of the swing states. Go vote and convince your friends to vote also.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Conservatives are the cowards because they fear change unlike what they think about everyone else.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

All conservatives are bastards.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Kanye running for President is humorous as is all the Celeb virtue signaling that's backfiring.

This thread is even more amusing now, all the projections, absolutism and the sheer amount of people in America with no ability to self-reflect make this must see times.

The Elites have played their hand well, corporate ass-kissing is at an all time high as people buy into their empty virtue signalling for that sweet, sweet angry cash. Ensuring that the Police will never view Citizens as allies, the huckster activism and the mindless sheep following of white "revolutionaries" and information/political peddlers increasing. So much hypocrisy! 

The game is over now, they've won. Congratz America! You played yourself!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

When all of corporate America has endorsed your movement and an armed black militia marches through traffic without incident and the media barely talks about it it's probably time to admit that your "the media and police are racist against blacks!" narrative is just self-serving bullshit and the world is in fact not against you and it is time to start taking responsibility for your life instead of trying to throw the world into chaos because being in a victimhood cult is easier than working hard. It's easier to spend all your time in the streets or looting stores (and getting bailed out by gullible white people as the police and politicians look the other way) than it is to build a future. It's easier to look up to career criminals and make martyrs out of drunk drivers who violently resist arrest because social media told you it's legit than it is to learn about philosophy and virtue and to peer through the haze of the masses and their stupidity to see what is really going on in society that is keeping you down. 

The corporations and the political establishment don't care what color you are, they care about money and power, and they are more than happy to manipulate you and your racial grievances for their own benefit, even if it tears society apart. They all have private security and live in gated communities, they don't give a shit. If things really go south they can get away on their private yachts and their private jets and go off to their vacation homes abroad. They didn't care when they sold out our industry and media to China and they aren't going to care when we kill each other in the streets. 

So go on, keep pretending it's the scared white lady in the park that is the problem. Keep pretending it's the scared white couple defending their home with their guns (as all Americans, black or white, have the right to do). Keep pretending that Michael Brown put his hands up and said don't shoot, or that Rayshard Brooks wasn't jeopardizing people's lives including the officer who tried to peacefully prevent him from doing so, as those are the absurd lies they WANT you to believe. 

Pay absolutely no attention to the people behind the curtain.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jimmy Dore accurately breaks down the Democrat-Republican game the elites have been playing at our expense.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276254270732537856


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276254270732537856


The key difference of course being that the white people marched on the state capitol against politicians whereas the black people marched against civilians and cops and openly said "if you're not ready to kill someone today don't be a part of this". 

I'd leave that part out too if I was you!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279558774240526336
"If you didn't come out here today ready to kill a motherfucker then leave now."

Meanwhile the black-on-black murders in the cities continue to pile up, with several children killed last weekend alone by armed thugs. Hope the virtue signaling was worth it!

As much as I dislike the police, the fact is that blacks are waaaaaaaaaaaaay more likely to be killed by other blacks than by a police officer or some rando KKK white supremacist. While I would prefer private security solutions for neighborhoods over policing, the fact is that in certain neighborhoods just getting rid of the police without any reasonable replacement in place leads to far more deaths than having the police.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Blue checkmark liberals are trying to drag the Ayn Rand Institute for taking PPP money, labeling them hypocrites. They use the same tired argument to criticize Ayn Rand for taking welfare money later on during her life.

Tell me, if you are violently robbed by someone, speak out against the evils of robbing people, and then ask the thief to give you back some of your own money, does that make you a hypocrite?

No. Of course not. Ayn Rand was infinitely more brilliant than any of these knuckle-draggers levying these god-awful arguments at her memory today. They are an offense to reason and serious thinkers everywhere.

So, my libertarian friends - by all means, get as much money from the government as you can. You've earned it, and it will do far more good in your hands than it will in theirs.

Meanwhile I find myself in the midst of a several months-long battle against government incompetence just to receive my tax return this year. That is, money that the government took from me that even the government admits it ought to return to me. Even that requires me to invest several hours of my time just to get straightened out. Seriously, fuck the government.

They will break your legs, hand you a crutch, and then say (in unison with the legions of useful idiots produced by government schools) "See? Without us you wouldn't be getting around so well!"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280229569627394049
He’s not just trying...he has already incited anti-Black racism and he continues to perpetuate such violence.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It is a shame that social justice word salads are what passes for intellectualism on black Twitter.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278882287531094016
> No election could ever pay what this nation owes.
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that commercial but it just made me cry, I fucking hate AmeriKKKa but I like what it aspires to be, hopefully I can see that America before I die but I doubt it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile. Trump is more worried about Bubba Wallace, statutes and monuments to traitors and whether or not the Washington Redskins and Cleveland Indians change their names then the 132,000 dead from the pandemic, American troops being targeted by Russian bounties, and most of the civilized world now has banned us from entering because we can’t get our shit together. 

I never thought I would say this, but I miss Obama. I had no issues with him personally, I vehemently disagreed with his policies. But at least the country wasn’t in the shitter when he left office. I don’t know if Trump is bent on either doubling down on his 2016 platform to get re-elected or he suspects he can’t win so he is going to leave this country in the worst possible shape.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've never seen that commercial but it just made me cry, I fucking hate AmeriKKKa but I like what it aspires to be, hopefully I can see that America before I die but I doubt it.


Watching Fresh Prince these days and 22 years later this fucKKKing KKKountry has degraded even further from what it was in the 90s. Not that I consider that show to be unproblematic in its entirety, but fucking hell most of the racialized oppression is STILL present, and now mixed with a decaying middle class as a whole.

This country is only for looters and their enablers and no one else.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I miss Obama. I had no issues with him personally, I vehemently disagreed with his policies.


What did you think of his foreign policies?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What did you think of his foreign policies?


Mixed bag. It was on his watch we bagged Bin Laden, but his withdrawal from Iraq (granted on the Bush timeline) helped spark ISIS as the vacuum we left was filled. I wasn’t a fan of the Iran nuclear deal but it was better than nothing. Trump promised to not just pull out of the desl but to renegotiate it. So much for that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> What did you think of his foreign policies?


Ur asking a war veteran what he thinks of a war criminals' foreign policies. Lmfao.

Obama's drone campaigns killed Innocents 90% of the time (and that's the official number, not even real). They routinely bombed wedding parties, innocent civilians, hospitals and schools.

He expanded America's war crimes in 7 countries. He started the process of ethnic cleansing in Yemen which is still ongoing. He turned Libya into a place where now a literal slave trade exists. 

Obama's foreign policy is one big blood bath. And that includes local young boys but no one cares about them either.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Ur asking a war veteran what he thinks of a war criminals' foreign policies. Lmfao.
> 
> Obama's drone campaigns killed Innocents 90% of the time (and that's the official number, not even real). They routinely bombed wedding parties, innocent civilians, hospitals and schools.
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s not perfect, but it would be a lot more dangerous if we listened to people like you. Your idea is bury our heads in the sand and hope it all goes away. The world doesn’t work that way. And we are seeing the results now as China flexes its muscle in the Far East as well as Russia and Iran in the Middle East. As we retreat on the world stage others are happy to step up. Problem is if you hate what we do you will really hate Chinese or Russian hegemony.

But you will be onto your next silly gimmick by then, latching onto the next fad. That’s why I was really silly to be mad at you when you just troll on here just like others. So keep on trolling, little man. I take solace in the fact I have actually stood for something and always will. You just run and hide.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Maybe it’s not perfect, but it would be a lot more dangerous if we listened to people like you. Your idea is bury our heads in the sand and hope it all goes away. The world doesn’t work that way. And we are seeing the results now as China flexes its muscle in the Far East as well as Russia and Iran in the Middle East. As we retreat on the world stage others are happy to step up. Problem is if you hate what we do you will really hate Chinese or Russian hegemony.
> 
> But you will be onto your next silly gimmick by then, latching onto the next fad. That’s why I was really silly to be mad at you when you just troll on here just like others. So keep on trolling, little man. I take solace in the fact I have actually stood for something and always will. You just run and hide.


Nothing's worse than a narcissistic war criminal that literally thinks that him being part of a war machine that killed millions of innocents makes him a good person. You believe every bit of propaganda from the state that has consistently lied and has proven to have lied (the records are there for anyone to look at) and that makes you a dangerous person.

I never ran and hid lol. I literally told you how I fought, but to you only you're the one fighting because you need to feel better about your pathetic existence - that's your narcissism Bruser.

The fact that you think that only war criminals like you are "standing for something" is fucking hilarious and also dangerous as fuck because it's people like you that continue to kill innocent people.

And if it comes down to making the choice between killing innocents like you and dying, I'll prefer to die than be part of a system of mass killings. And no, not every anti-war individual is a troll. These are the people who actually stand for something. They stand for the sanctity of human life. Something you refuse to care for or about. They're not the trolls. No one that's anti-war is a troll. You constantely come back to implying heavily that this is about a personal superiority complex at this point.

That fact that you call people who oppose war "trolls" says a lot about what kind of a dangerous man you are. The fact that you even gaslit my perpetually unshakeable antiwar stance makes me realize that you're just an abuser. Gaslighting, abuse, narcissism, war crimes. JFC Bruiser. Get some help.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Nothing's worse than a narcissistic war criminal that literally thinks that him being part of a war machine that killed millions of innocents makes him a good person. You believe every bit of propaganda from the state that has consistently lied and has proven to have lied (the records are there for anyone to look at) and that makes you a dangerous person.
> 
> I never ran and hid lol. I literally told you how I fought, but to you only you're the one fighting because you need to feel better about your pathetic existence - that's your narcissism Bruser.
> 
> ...


Deflection is strong with you. You are the one who needs help and you are the one gaslighting. This ignorant stance that soldiers are creaming in their pants for war is stupid. I’m anti-war, most soldiers are. But we accept that unfortunately fighting is necessary. To cut and run is not always the best option. We understand the consequences, too bad our leaders don’t understand. I fight as a last option and then it’s on.

Your unshakable stance, like your unshakable Ben Shapiro conservative gimmick? Your unshakable Islam is a cult gimmick? Your unshakable Leninist gimmick? And now your unshakable Black Lives Matter gimmick? It’s sad you do a great disservice to folks like Headliner and Clique who are fighting for a worthy cause and believe in this with all their heart and soul. You are doing it to be edgy, until you get bored and go on to the next fad that catches your attention.

That’s the difference between you and me. I go out and do things to support what I believe in. You are a keyboard warrior who does it for the lolz. I would say to get help, but I only tell my friends to get help. Not folks who don’t know me at all and shit all over everything to be cool.

So you do you.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a cousin who was in the Navy, he was propagandized into believing the US military is a noble institution that mostly does good, even when I point out our massive list of war crimes, even when I point out how shady the military-industrial complex is, even when I pointed out that Trump was using our military as mercenaries for the Saudis, he was able to magically handwave it all away. 

I get it, he needs to do mental gymnastics because if he faced the truth that he's a part of the most murderous imperialist war machine since the Mongolians, he would probably have a morality crisis. I'm not saying this is the case with everybody in the military and really this was apropos of nothing...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> Deflection is strong with you. You are the one who needs help and you are the one gaslighting. This ignorant stance that soldiers are creaming in their pants for war is stupid. I’m anti-war, most soldiers are. But we accept that unfortunately fighting is necessary. To cut and run is not always the best option. We understand the consequences, too bad our leaders don’t understand. I fight as a last option and then it’s on.


Fighting for a cause that you know is right and just is necessary. None of America's wars have been any of that. For that you are a propagandaized war criminal.



> Your unshakable stance, like your unshakable Ben Shapiro conservative gimmick? Your unshakable Islam is a cult gimmick? Your unshakable Leninist gimmick? And now your unshakable Black Lives Matter gimmick?


This is gaslighting that i was talking about. While I'm capable of growing as an individual into different, more nuanced political opinions and openly admitting that I was wrong and I was duped. In fact, at this point constantly dredging up my past beliefs and opinions - which I have renounced a hundred times pretty much destroys any leg you think you have to stand on. My conscience is clear and I don't have to engage in mental gymnastics where I have to make myself a hero (when I wasn't) to keep it that way. If your conscience is clear after engaging in war crimes, then I'm sorry, you're even more of a dangerous man than I thought.



> It’s sad you do a great disservice to folks like Headliner and Clique who are fighting for a worthy cause and believe in this with all their heart and soul. You are doing it to be edgy, until you get bored and go on to the next fad that catches your attention.


I'm doing them a disservice by supporting the cause they're fighting for by fighting alongside them to the best of my ability ... Headliner is literally one of the first people to start deprogramming me when I got too toxic on here and I credit people who were right in setting me straight rather than be a stubborn fucktard and claim that no matter what I'm right and always be right ... That's narcissistic as fuck. More gaslighting and literally trying to turn *other people *against me just because I called you a war criminal.

Lol fucking get over yourself. Just how toxic are you lol that you have to resort to sucking up to others to think less of me ... JFC.



> That’s the difference between you and me. I go out and do things to support what I believe in. You are a keyboard warrior who does it for the lolz. I would say to get help, but I only tell my friends to get help. Not folks who don’t know me at all and shit all over everything to be cool.


I know you. You're a child abuser, probably a war criminal and a narcissist. You follow a very common psychological profile that's perfectly suited to serve the interests of global imperialists. And I even ask people like you to get help because I genuinely care about the harm they can cause their communities and the world at large.

Look at the abusive tirade you've launched against me over a period of a week just because I called for you to be a better human and deprogram the propaganda fed to you by the American state. Look at your wrath directed at someone who wants to save people from war crimes ... But none of that wrath is directed at the war criminals themselves. None of it. You know their programming is complete when this is how you conduct yourself within civilian society. 

I can't imagine what you'd do to someone that you have physical access to.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I have a cousin who was in the Navy, he was propagandized into believing the US military is a noble institution that mostly does good, even when I point out our massive list of war crimes, even when I point out how shady the military-industrial complex is, even when I pointed out that Trump was using our military as mercenaries for the Saudis, he was able to magically handwave it all away.
> 
> I get it, he needs to do mental gymnastics because if he faced the truth that he's a part of the most murderous imperialist war machine since the Mongolians, he would probably have a morality crisis. I'm not saying this is the case with everybody in the military and really this was apropos of nothing...


And there are those of us who objected to that. We aren’t mercenaries. Trump has shit all over the military with that stunt and not saying anything as it has been proven Americans have been killed by a Russian bounty.



Reaper said:


> Fighting for a cause that you know is right and just is necessary. None of America's wars have been any of that. For that you are a propagandaized war criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sucking up to anyone. You are fighting the cause behind a keyboard. Meanwhile you call me out for my tirade and you call me a war criminal and a child abuser? Yes, had you said what you said to my face I guarantee you wouldn’t have finished. Just certain lines you don’t cross with me and you blew right past it.

But trolls are gonna troll. I get it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> And there are those of us who objected to that. We aren’t mercenaries. Trump has shit all over the military with that stunt and not saying anything as it has been proven Americans have been killed by a Russian bounty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you. I reacted to because you threw the first punch. And the records here clearly show the receipts.



BruiserKC said:


> And even though the whole world apparently is confirming the story is true about Russian bounties, *I will accept the fact folks like Reaper and CP dry hump Trump’s leg and will buy into that it’s all a hoax and move on to discuss other issues.*


This is fucking bait, and you know it. God. At least be a man and own up to the shit you started. Before this, I had literally said "I'm gonna just leave this here and move on." I was talking generally about military programming and brainwashing which is definitely a thing and soldiers definitely do commit war crimes as a result of that brainwashing. Don't even try to deny that fact.

Fuck off. You were pining for a fight, or hoping to just randomly bully someone into submission and unfortunately for you, I refuse to be bullied and will fight back every single time - I'm sure you I remember you defending hitting your child which is why I call you a child abuser. And since you support and continue to support imerialist wars that have the possibility of resulting in millions more deaths around the world, you're certainly no fucking dove. What you promote leads to war crimes. It at the very least makes you complicit in them happening even if you are directly not committing them. 

I don't care if you think you're some big strong military thug who walks around like he's some hot shit and throws out insults at the drop of a hat. I've faced worse than you just walking around in my neighborhood.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Fuck you. I reacted to because you threw the first punch. And the records here clearly show the receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have spanked my children, yes. I am not a child abuser. It has something I have only had to do once for each child and as a last resort. 

For years you have taken shots at me as a warmonger, war criminal, etc. I let it go until now. I don’t strut around my neighborhood being a hot shit military man. I don’t respect those that do. You’ve been throwing punches forever.

Like I seid, troll all you want if it makes you feel better. But if you want to have someone seek help, you don’t insult them and then say you care. By the way, I saw a counselor for a couple years after leaving the service to get acclimated to civilian life. It isn’t easy. But that doesn’t buy into your narrative does it? 

But keep on trolling if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> I have spanked my children, yes. I am not a child abuser. It has something I have only had to do once for each child and as a last resort.


Doesn't change what you are. Spanking (even light spanking) has consistently shown lasting psychological damage in children, but again, you're stubborn af who refuses to learn new things and make changes... *And since YOU spanked YOUR child, you make it easier for others to follow suit if you do not condemn the practice which results in more children getting abused.*

THIS is LITERALLY how being pro-war ALSO works. Get this into your thick fucking skull that claiming "war as a last resort" makes literally no different than saying "war as a first resort" because if you're not an objector to ALL wars, someone's last resort could be another person's first resort because THAT's how the world fucking works.



> For years you have taken shots at me as a warmonger, war criminal, etc. I let it go until now. I don’t strut around my neighborhood being a hot shit military man. I don’t respect those that do. You’ve been throwing punches forever.


Yes. You support the system that enables war crimes. You gloss over the impact of war crimes and ignore the millions of innocent people murdered as a result of wars around the world and claim it's all better now or could be worse, which is literally a false rationalization based on just trying to make yourself feel better rather than objectively look at all the decimation the wars have actually left behind -where they are ALREADY ACTUALLY worse than they were BEFORE the invasions.

Your country is the only one that CONSISTENTLY incites wars around the world, that consistently propagandizes its people to go to war, which consistently has had decades of non-stop wars around the world, and _every_ single country is objectively worse after they left. It's not because they "could have done more" than you so stupidly claim.

It's worse because the REASONS why they go to WAR in the first place have NOTHING to do with being humanitarians - which is EXACTLY the opposite of what they propagandize you to believe.

I have spent this much time TRYING to reason with you not because I think YOU will stop propagating war, but because I want to keep OTHERS from falling for this slick pro-war routine that comes from war veterans, and other war enablers.



> Like I seid, troll all you want if it makes you feel better. But if you want to have someone seek help, you don’t insult them and then say you care. By the way, I saw a counselor for a couple years after leaving the service to get acclimated to civilian life. It isn’t easy. But that doesn’t buy into your narrative does it?
> 
> But keep on trolling if it makes you feel better.


Actually considering you fucking spanked your kids and now claiming that "don't insult me if you want me to get better" makes you a raging fucking hypocrite. That said, calling someone a war-mongerer for what they promote - which is war - is not an insult.

BTW, I wish you had thought about your children's' feelings before you hit them as much as you worry about yours. HOLY SHIT man. Get a clue. Do some reflection. Be better.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> Doesn't change what you are. Spanking (even light spanking) has consistently shown lasting psychological damage in children, but again, you're stubborn af who refuses to learn new things and make changes... *And since YOU spanked YOUR child, you make it easier for others to follow suit if you do not condemn the practice which results in more children getting abused.*
> 
> THIS is LITERALLY how being pro-war ALSO works. Get this into your thick fucking skull that claiming "war as a last resort" makes literally no different than saying "war as a first resort" because if you're not an objector to ALL wars, someone's last resort could be another person's first resort because THAT's how the world fucking works.
> 
> ...


I’m not their friend, I am their father. Period. My children love me and understand that I do what is in their best interests. They are good children and I take pride in that. A swat in the rear is far different from someone who beats their child over everything. But you have no kids. So forgive me if I don’t take a childless armchair psychologist seriously. 

You immerse yourself in every gimmick to the extreme. You are like that party animal who suddenly finds God and then becomes an insufferable idiot the opposite way. The truth is somewhere in the middle. As an example, There are things with the BLM movement I agree with, some I understand and some I don’t agree with. I know where I stand and am fine with it. You act like the worst stereotype.

But you do you. You don’t like it, ignore me.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

UK to resume arms sales to Saudi Arabia despite 'possible' war crimes in Yemen, government says

More war crimes in Yemen and the West continues to be supporters.

That's how Westerns always pay for whatever they own. Through spilling the blood of innocents elsewhere. It's too far away for them to care here, so hey they can get their fucking "freedoms".



BruiserKC said:


> I’m not their friend, I am their father. Period.


I feel sorry for your children.

Imagine them wanting a friend and a father and you're just sitting there acting like a fucking conservative stereotype. Lool accusing me of being an extremeist when you literally support hitting children, and refuse to acknowledge your country commits war crimes let alone have the balls to condemn them for it.

All I do is make war crime deniers, and abusive thugs like you *uncomfortable *in _their _extremism. That's not extremism. LMFAO. I've gone from a "internet keyboard warrior" to "troll to "extremist". 

You're such a fucking narc lool. 

No, I'm not gonna block you so I can read your war promoting ass and post the adequate counters.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Reaper said:


> UK to resume arms sales to Saudi Arabia despite 'possible' war crimes in Yemen, government says
> 
> More war crimes in Yemen and the West continues to be supporters.
> 
> ...


Ok, you are an extremist Internet keyboard warrior tool. And if I narc on anyone it was me, telling them I didn’t care if I was suspended.

But keep on trolling. You suck at it and really need to up your game.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I've never seen that commercial but it just made me cry, I fucking hate AmeriKKKa but I like what it aspires to be, hopefully I can see that America before I die but I doubt it.


I feel you, brother.

Remember that in spite of it all, "*You can't wear a crown with your head down”*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275494536991604736


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280493355734953984
people have shown themselves to be such fucking idiots in their responses to safety guidelines it’s perplexing and highly aggravating. Yet makes sense when you think about America. It’s very American.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280493355734953984
> people have shown themselves to be such fucking idiots in their responses to safety guidelines it’s perplexing and highly activating. Yet makes sense when you think about America. It’s very American.


Shows men can be Karens too. And we wonder why we are in the mess we are in right now with COVID.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Mary Trump book is something. She said he paid someone to take the SAT for him which is totally up his ally. Also explains his obsession with Obama's college grades and transcripts. Between this book coming out and assuming the Supreme Court soon rules that Trump's firms will have to give up his tax returns and business records, July is shaping up to be an awful month for him.

I really don't see how he gets re-elected. He doesn't have the discipline to steer a sinking ship. All he knows is to double down and self-sabotage. Example. Why would you challenge the ACA's legal standing in the Supreme Court in the middle of a pandemic right before the election? Especially when your opponent is talking about expanding health care access via public option. Who told him that was a smart idea politically? Why would you refile the paperwork to get DACA (which has good support from independents and Republicans) cancelled right before the election. Who told him that was a smart idea politically? (Stephen Miller obviously)

And there's still 4 months until the election. So who knows what other dumb shit he'll do that he thinks will actually benefit him. You can't win the election by only appealing to your base. You have to expand the voting block.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280599218919559169Some non-Black people are so used to asserting their own racial pride at the expense of distancing themselves from, degrading, and dehumanizing Blackness, they believe us affirming* Black Lives Matter* is the same--but a host NEVER seeks out a parasite.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280493355734953984
> people have shown themselves to be such fucking idiots in their responses to safety guidelines it’s perplexing and highly aggravating. Yet makes sense when you think about America. It’s very American.


And apparently Costco Karen has been fired. He worked for a local insurance company and has been future endeavored.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The Mary Trump book is something. She said he paid someone to take the SAT for him which is totally up his ally. Also explains his obsession with Obama's college grades and transcripts. Between this book coming out and assuming the Supreme Court soon rules that Trump's firms will have to give up his tax returns and business records, July is shaping up to be an awful month for him.
> 
> I really don't see how he gets re-elected. He doesn't have the discipline to steer a sinking ship. All he knows is to double down and self-sabotage. Example. Why would you challenge the ACA's legal standing in the Supreme Court in the middle of a pandemic right before the election? Especially when your opponent is talking about expanding health care access via public option. Who told him that was a smart idea politically? Why would you refile the paperwork to get DACA (which has good support from independents and Republicans) cancelled right before the election. Who told him that was a smart idea politically? (Stephen Miller obviously)
> 
> And there's still 4 months until the election. So who knows what other dumb shit he'll do that he thinks will actually benefit him. You can't win the election by only appealing to your base. You have to expand the voting block.


Today alone he stated that he was pulling the United States out of the World Health Organization and he is going to pressure governors to open schools in the fall. He keeps throwing shit against the wall and the outrage keeps flying. Something tells me that he is doing all this to hopefully distract from Epstein’s girlfriend having dirt on him as well as we still have the verdict on his financial records being revealed.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280493355734953984
> people have shown themselves to be such fucking idiots in their responses to safety guidelines it’s perplexing and highly aggravating. Yet makes sense when you think about America. It’s very American.


There are pricks and twats in every country. Most people are ok but flawed. Then there's the very vocal minority with very few redeeming features. 

The pricks and twats in the far east have it ingrained in their culture to wear masks as the norm.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I have a cousin who was in the Navy, he was propagandized into believing the US military is a noble institution that mostly does good, even when I point out our massive list of war crimes, even when I point out how shady the military-industrial complex is, even when I pointed out that Trump was using our military as mercenaries for the Saudis, he was able to magically handwave it all away.
> 
> I get it, he needs to do mental gymnastics because if he faced the truth that he's a part of the most murderous imperialist war machine since the Mongolians, he would probably have a morality crisis. I'm not saying this is the case with everybody in the military and really this was apropos of nothing...


Same thing happens here. Had a friend in high school who was pretty left-leaning (american left anyway, our right) who ended up going into the military.
Within a year he was spouting 'libtard', 'fuck sjws', pro-gun, anti-muslim/indian/chinese, etc. When you'd point out the obvious flaws in what he's saying, he'd try to physically fight you. It was just sad to watch, man.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Same thing happens here. Had a friend in high school who was pretty left-leaning (american left anyway, our right) who ended up going into the military.
> Within a year he was spouting 'libtard', 'fuck sjws', pro-gun, anti-muslim/indian/chinese, etc. When you'd point out the obvious flaws in what he's saying, he'd try to physically fight you. It was just sad to watch, man.


Yea my cousin considers himself a Democrat but his views line up with Trump's way more than the Democratic party, whenever I point this out he gets upset because he hates Trump as a person.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea my cousin considers himself a Democrat but his views line up with Trump's way more than the Democratic party, whenever I point this out he gets upset because he hates Trump as a person.


That's because Democrats are neoliberals, which in terms of actual policy policy positions are only optically different than the republikkkans. It's the small kkk party.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Reaper said:


> That's because Democrats are neoliberals, which in terms of actual policy policy positions are only optically different than the republikkkans. It's the small kkk party.


Yea but he doesn't even believe in the most basic social positions of the Democratic party, he's anti-choice, he's anti-LGBT, anti-immigration, he's the very definition of a DINO, he's basically Joe Manchin.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279934848409522181


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Re-framing the July 4th Celebration that went south as a protest is typical conservative lies and propaganda.

Conservatives are such fucktards.

Let's alleviate poverty and increase levels of education so people are less likely to become violent.

No.

Let's give people better jobs and more pay so they are less likely to engage in violent activity

No.

Let's make strong gun-laws and try to remove as many guns from the society as possible to reduce gun violence

No.

Let's stop gentrification to make sure that everyone has an equal right and opportunity to live wherever they want instead of being herded into low income communities.

No.

Let's legalize drugs so that the drug trade is no longer high stakes which attracts criminals.

No.

_Everything _you propose is _no_. And then they sit there jerking off at how bad everything is while denying that they're the ones directly responsible for all the policies that have converted this country into a shithole.









Here's an example of how stupid conservatives are. They believe this shit and vote anyways. Remember all the shit that was posted here about Ilhan Omar.

They just always also target minority women in particular.

Nothing threatens a "racist" "white" "man" more than a minority woman but they also know that they're the easiest targets for these "white" cum gurglers too.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I really don't see how he gets re-elected.


Because the Electoral College exists. And on the day they meet, approx a month after the November vote, a few faithless electors could swing it to Trump, or tie the votes and send it to Congress for them to vote. I really think it’s either going to be 270-268 Trump (a repeat of 2016, but much closer) or a 269-269 tie in November. The window for a Trump blowout similar to Nixon’s victory in 1972 and Reagan’s victory in 1984 closed a long time ago, and nailed shut by Covid.

I don’t know how the voting populace in the US really feels about their options for president.

- Joe Biden, who, even taking issues of cognitive decline out of the equation and Biden saying that he has been tested for it, is still older than Trump and might not be up to the stresses of the job. Meaning your really voting for his VP.

- Donald Trump, who’s only value is the economy, even though his removal of the pandemic response team paved the way for the erasure of both his economic gains in both his term, as well as the gains of his predecessor. And clamps down on ANTIFA & BLM, when he should turn on the far right white nationalists and clamp down on them instead, since that’s where a lot of the violence is actually coming from.

- Kanye West, a semi-serious candidate who DQed himself already years in advance because of "slavery is a choice." Even though he has the best chance of the 3rd party options to place 3rd or 2nd.

- Jo Jorgensen, who inexplicably had a go at Tulsi Gabbard calling her a socialist, even though Tulsi’s policies – especially her anti-war policies - are basically Libertarian.

- Howie Hawkins, who wouldn’t step aside for Jesse Ventura, even though if he had it would have been an easy 5% for the Green Party and therefore allow them to get federal funding to grow & expand the party.

Even though Biden’s the least worst, I’m not sure that’s the answer here. There’s no inspiring JFK style candidate anywhere.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279934848409522181





Reaper said:


> Re-framing the July 4th Celebration that went south as a protest is typical conservative lies and propaganda.
> 
> Conservatives are such fucktards.
> 
> ...


THEY DO THIS SHIT EVERY SINGLE TIME.

White supremacy calls for Black people to just quietly live in social despair. Those who uphold the racist system believe Black people are the cause of their societal conditions, at least they gaslight some of them to believe it, hence this video shared. No blame or tangible solutions for America’s racist foundation. No blame or tangible solutions to the current established oppressors running the oppressive system.

*Do white people really care about “Black on Black crime” or do they just want to use these terms to gaslight Black people and thwart the movement that actually wants to change oppressive systems that trap Black people inside generational intersecting problems? 🤨 


Black Americans need TANGIBLE SOLUTIONS from this country to end disproportionate deaths & systemic racism: #1 REPARATIONS, better schools, better housing, defunding police, free healthcare, decriminalize drugs. Until these things are established we are paused in this loop.*


REPOSTING THESE:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280189977385730048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280113037601583104


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but he doesn't even believe in the most basic social positions of the Democratic party, he's anti-choice, he's anti-LGBT, anti-immigration, he's the very definition of a DINO, he's basically Joe Manchin.


He is probably a Democrat by default because the other party puts out clear signals non-white people are less welcomed.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280906462110322689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280907359175487489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280910868130168832
💯 *Period*.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280989500055977985


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Supreme Court Upholds Trump Administration Regulation Letting Employers Opt Out of Birth Control Coverage

Remind me why America is the most free country in the world again?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@skypod not to choose sides but that's not a real issue to worry about though. Condoms aren't expensive.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The big verdict is tomorrow. Can Congress get their hands on Trump’s financial records. Word is Roberts is writing up the decision.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BruiserKC said:


> The big verdict is tomorrow. Can Congress get their hands on Trump’s financial records. Word is Roberts is writing up the decision.


I've been thinking it will be a unanimous decision that the NYC District Attorney gets the tax returns & financial records, but Supreme Court goes 5-4 among party lines to deny House Democrats in Congress the tax returns & financial records. Based on a BS Presidential Harrassment theory that Roberts was entertaining during the hearing. I want to be wrong because it should be unanimous, but this court has had way too many 5-4 decisions to the point where I just assume most cases will go that way until proven otherwise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250170698645090312
If you take out Whithouse complaining about the decisions being in favor of Republican donors and just look at the optics of that hallway, that's disappointing for the court. 

But hey at least if this goes 5-4 in favor of Trump and against Congress, I want Brett Budweiser to write the majority opinion for the lolz.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I've been thinking it will be a unanimous decision that the NYC District Attorney gets the tax returns & financial records, but Supreme Court goes 5-4 among party lines to deny House Democrats in Congress the tax returns & financial records. Based on a BS Presidential Harrassment theory that Roberts was entertaining during the hearing. I want to be wrong because it should be unanimous, but this court has had way too many 5-4 decisions to the point where I just assume most cases will go that way until proven otherwise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250170698645090312
> ...


I think it’s either both see them or no one. And if they rule in favor of Trump then there is no oversight ever again for Congress over a president. Trump’s attorneys argued that there was zero reason for Congress to see them. They deem ANY oversight is politically motivated. A future Democrat President could tell a Republican Congress to get bent.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Interesting how Kanye suddenly stops supporting Trump around the same time AMLO (Mexico President) visits the White House to renegotiate NAFTA/USMCA.

I smell closeted racism from KKKanye.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

TerraRising said:


> Interesting how Kanye suddenly stops supporting Trump around the same time AMLO (Mexico President) visits the White House to renegotiate NAFTA/USMCA.
> 
> I smell closeted racism from KKKanye.


He’s trying to pander as much as he can to everyone so he can get people of all political persuasions to buy his album. 

—————————————————

I’ve had this discussion with friends on political sites. One has a really good idea and refers to Ra’s Al Ghul in Batman Begins. And it makes sense to me.

“The GOP’s time has come. The party has become a breeding ground for suffering and injustice. It is beyond saving and must be allowed to die. This is the most important function of real conservatives, NeverTrumpers, and the American people. The GOP must be destroyed.“

On November 3, get Trump out. On November 4, destroy the GOP and replace it with a new party.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281147566344802304
Shit is going to hit the fan if teachers & students are forced to physically go back to schools and the spread of this virus worsens. Spread within the schools and when they go home, to stores, to restaurants, etc.

Some schools will have to figure out how you exercise social distance guidelines in classes of 30-40 students.

Who will be adequately supplying PPE, disinfectant wipes & sprays & sanitizers??? The government? LMAO


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281067284153298944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280604925546901506


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Personal injury lawyers will be in extremely high demand in the next few years. Especially if further research proves there are long term effects.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

No they're not. They're already working on laws and bills that remove all liability and prevent people from suing.

They know that it's dangerous, that's why they're protecting themselves while slaughtering Americans.

It's something they've been doing since the 50s when they started their wars around the world. Americans don't care about anyone's lives except the rich only care about theirs. It's a known fact. This is a low empathy society run by and filled with bastards.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Split decision today for the President. The SCOTUS ruled that the Manhattan DA can get his financial records 7-2. Gorsuch and Kavanaugh with the majority. Congress can’t get his records...yet. The case is being sent back to the lower courts. 

The last one does make sense. The Manhattan DA case is easy, you have a criminal investigation. Sending the Congressional case back down to the lower courts gives the court and the litigators a chance to hammer what specifically they want and why they want it. It also sets the table for future precedents when Congress wants to investigate future presidents. They need to make sure they have i’s dotted and t’s crossed.

Justice does happen, and the president right now is mad Tweetjng like no one’s business.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BruiserKC said:


> Split decision today for the President. The SCOTUS ruled that the Manhattan DA can get his financial records 7-2. Gorsuch and Kavanaugh with the majority. Congress can’t get his records...yet. The case is being sent back to the lower courts.
> 
> The last one does make sense. The Manhattan DA case is easy, you have a criminal investigation. Sending the Congressional case back down to the lower courts gives the court and the litigators a chance to hammer what specifically they want and why they want it. It also sets the table for future precedents when Congress wants to investigate future presidents. They need to make sure they have i’s dotted and t’s crossed.
> 
> Justice does happen, and the president right now is mad Tweetjng like no one’s business.


The Manhattan DA decision annoyed me because they ruled the DA can get the records, but kicked it back to the lower courts where Trump can try to discuss narrowing the scope of the subpoena. All that does is give Trump a win because his goal in legal matters since his real estate days have always been to stall and run out the clock. A federal court denies Trump again, Trump tries to go to the Court of Appeals. It's so annoying.

I know eventually the DA will get the records. I just wish the court didn't kick it back to the lower court and force the 3rd parties to release the records immediately. The Supreme Court made Nixon and Clinton give up their information immediately.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> @skypod not to choose sides but that's not a real issue to worry about though. Condoms aren't expensive.


You realise it has nothing to do with condoms and everything to do with womens healthcare? Birth control isn't just an issue for "sluts" as the Right would have you believe. The healthcare element is pretty extensive and will now cost a lot for a lot of women.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Explain it then Skypod. How is women's healthcare special amongst all others?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

'Are schoolchildren more at risk for the rona or school shootings?' 

Is a very American question.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The Manhattan DA decision annoyed me because they ruled the DA can get the records, but kicked it back to the lower courts where Trump can try to discuss narrowing the scope of the subpoena. All that does is give Trump a win because his goal in legal matters since his real estate days have always been to stall and run out the clock. A federal court denies Trump again, Trump tries to go to the Court of Appeals. It's so annoying.
> 
> I know eventually the DA will get the records. I just wish the court didn't kick it back to the lower court and force the 3rd parties to release the records immediately. The Supreme Court made Nixon and Clinton give up their information immediately.


It’s not the slam dunk people were wanting but it is actually a good thing overall. For years we’ve been asking whether investigations are legit or just dog and pony shows. This ruling says that you need a valid reason for looking into something. 

More clearly, SCOTUS gave some guardrails and tests to help determine what is and what is not fishing. SCOTUS basically gave the House Ways and Means committee the location of where and how to shoot. Just like the Mueller Report pointed Congress in the direction of where to look for Trump’s misdeeds.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Explain it then Skypod. How is women's healthcare special amongst all others?


Birth control is can be used to regulate hormones, lessen PCOs, stop endometriosis pain?

This ruling is simply down to the same thing that has happened for hundreds of years. Men in charge have feared vaginas and think women that have sex more than twice in their lives are sluts and should be punished for it. 

Men that aren't doctors should have absolute no say whatsoever in womens healthcare, as they've gotten it wrong for so long that all trust is lost. And its taken yet another blow this week.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281325470357872640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281050226703380481
Corruption, greed & malice.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Clique said:


> THEY DO THIS SHIT EVERY SINGLE TIME.
> 
> White supremacy calls for Black people to just quietly live in social despair. Those who uphold the racist system believe Black people are the cause of their societal conditions, at least they gaslight some of them to believe it, hence this video shared. No blame or tangible solutions for America’s racist foundation. No blame or tangible solutions to the current established oppressors running the oppressive system.
> 
> ...


Yeah lump me in with white supremacists for highlighting the collateral damage that inevitably comes from these riots. Most people who oppose these riots don't expect you to suffer in silence, we just oppose violent solutions and know it wont make things better in the end. What has been accomplished from this so far and how does it compare to all of the destruction? Granted some of the guilty cops have been charged for their crimes but on the other hand in at least one state trigger-happy police will now have one less option of dealing with criminals before whipping out their gun due to a new law being passed, police were unable to do their jobs in the autonomous zone resulting in more crimes and death that everyone could see coming a mile away, protesters have been shot by police, rioters have killed civilians, small businesses have been destroyed and may never recover (sorry but life ruination isn't a petty concern either) and of course due to the timing of these protests it has helped in spreading coronavirus even further, which results in even more death! 

There are no easy fix solutions that come to mind, though I'd be in favor of police being trained extensively in jiujitsu so they're more comfortable controlling the situation and letting go when necessary rather than just being taught a couple of potentially lethal choke holds without all the nuance that comes with training in grappling. That wont prevent corrupt and malicious cops from committing police brutality but it should at least help weed out unintentional deaths due to a cop's incompetence and lack of training. I have been critical of US police in the past on here and if you must know my general opinion of them has only gotten worse over time if anything. I care about crime, period. Especially violent crime that results in innocent people dying. You're just so militant that you get defensive over someone showing the fallout from the bad actors of the movement you support. I've said in this very thread that it's not all of them but I'm not going to shy away from showing the people who get caught up in the crossfire. 






Styx said it best. You can support the sentiment behind the movement without supporting the bad faith actors in the movement.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The riots are great! It's big business, hey who's excited for the next "inspiring ad" to get you to spend more money?! I know I am! Capitalism is even bigger now baby. All those stores being torched means more money for Amazon and online ordering, less workers needed! The rioters are doing the Capitalist's work. We just need some book burners now!

Also hearing certain black higherups are leaving BLM because their movements are being hijacked, not so much in the US because, really you got a white guy pretending to be black and someone like Deray who's a simp running the show. Who woulda guessed the "allies" would make this about them and their agenda?!

So was there CHAZ security that killed a black teen? If so, wow these white allies are sure super duper helpful!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281334565223624704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281547938053984258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281579946234740741


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*How many Black Men with non-violent first time drug offenses get their sentences commuted or pardoned by the president? Or that just reserved for old white republican men who lie to congress and intimidate witnesses? 




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281990001559920646 *


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

skypod said:


> Birth control is can be used to regulate hormones, lessen PCOs, stop endometriosis pain?
> 
> This ruling is simply down to the same thing that has happened for hundreds of years. Men in charge have feared vaginas and think women that have sex more than twice in their lives are sluts and should be punished for it.
> 
> Men that aren't doctors should have absolute no say whatsoever in womens healthcare, as they've gotten it wrong for so long that all trust is lost. And its taken yet another blow this week.


We live in a society. Slut-shaming is a byproduct of progress.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281950957174165504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281953082465832965


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

@Clique 

Apropos of that, people on Twatter are felating Joseph "Nothing will fundamentally change" Biden, there's a hashtag #BidenPledgesAllegianceToUs when we all know Biden pledges allegiance to corporations. 

Seeing how easily the people have been duped into supporting sundowning, "Handsy" Uncle Joe when he has no platform and stands for nothing-- except his support of his '94 Crime bill that has been locking black people up en masse-- convinces me that AmeriKKKa is doomed. Even if Trump doesn't get reelected, even if we don't elect Kanye in 2024, Americans are too stupid to realize how badly we're getting raped by the oligarchy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> @Clique
> 
> Apropos of that, people on Twatter are felating Joseph "Nothing will fundamentally change" Biden, there's a hashtag #BidenPledgesAllegianceToUs when we all know Biden pledges allegiance to corporations.
> 
> Seeing how easily the people have been duped into supporting sundowning, "Handsy" Uncle Joe when he has no platform and stands for nothing-- except his support of his '94 Crime bill that has been locking black people up en masse-- convinces me that AmeriKKKa is doomed. Even if Trump doesn't get reelected, even if we don't elect Kanye in 2024, Americans are too stupid to realize how badly we're getting raped by the oligarchy.


Completely agree. That's why we as voters are once again left with the options of bad vs. fucking chaotic on the ballot this November. The United States "getting back to normal" is going from chaos to back to bad again.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> Completely agree. That's why we as voters are once again left with the options of bad vs. fucking chaotic on the ballot this November. The United States "getting back to normal" is going from chaos to back to bad again.


Who do you think should/will end up VP? I liked Kamala until I found out about her record as DA, I liked Warren until she sold out her principles and turned on Bernie, Klobuchar might as well be a republican, I liked Stacey Abrams until I realized she's a corporatist thirst bucket, Susan Rice is a warmonger, Keisha Lance Bottoms has no foreign policy experience, Tulsi is anti-war, the DNC would never allow that, and I don't know anything about Tammy Duckworth's positions which makes her the best by default I guess.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And I still have to ask, WHY DOES THE VP NEED TO BE A WOMAN? These types of bullshit identity politics pandering to an loud and obnoxious audience is what they tried doing THE LAST FUCKING TIME WITH HILARY!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> And I still have to ask, WHY DOES THE VP NEED TO BE A WOMAN? These types of bullshit identity politics pandering to an loud and obnoxious audience is what they tried doing THE LAST FUCKING TIME WITH HILARY!


Well, let's say you're a movie producer trying to pick from 2 equally qualified directors one a man the other a woman, both of whom's visions you like equally, picking the woman could be seen as noble because women are underrepresented in the field and representation is important.

It becomes identity politics pandering if you say you're only going to interview women even though their might be men with a better vision.

In this particular instance, when all the DNC allowed options are neoliberal corporatists who are equally awful, are we really losing out on potential talent by saying they have to be a woman? It's not like Biden would've picked Andrew Yang, Bernie, or Ro Khanna. Would Pete Booty judge, Beto or Eric Swalwell be any better than any of the female neoliberal corporatists?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Who do you think should/will end up VP? I liked Kamala until I found out about her record as DA, I liked Warren until she sold out her principles and turned on Bernie, Klobuchar might as well be a republican, I liked Stacey Abrams until I realized she's a corporatist thirst bucket, Susan Rice is a warmonger, Keisha Lance Bottoms has no foreign policy experience, Tulsi is anti-war, the DNC would never allow that, and I don't know anything about Tammy Duckworth's positions which makes her the best by default I guess.


*Kamala Harris* is the strongest VP pick for Biden right now over all of those female-led options. Biden promised a female VP candidate therefore that's what we are working with. Harris IS a cop but she can also apply her prosecutorial skills to a Supreme Court nominee or an investigation witness. Under a Democratic administration, California can probably replace her senate seat without much of an issue. It would be tougher to replace a democrat senate for say Elizabeth Warren in Massachusetts. Plus, Warren can become democratic majority leader which is a vast improvement over who's currently in there. @MrMister and I talked about Harris as potential VP candidate and we pointed out that moment when Harris called Biden out on the racist segregated busing policy before they eventually reconciled publically, and that is the type of unifying message America could use right now. Whether the act was performative or legit progress notwithstanding.

*Kamala Harris is a Black woman and we know performative acts of diversity during a time of high racial tensions can be used to persuade liberals and leftists; she's well versed in taking action with the law and savvy enough to work within the system to make some compromise for police reform; conservative Black and white voters will like her standing next to old Joe Biden. *

_Here's an article that tries to make the case for Harris as VP: _








Credentials Not Cosmetics: The Case for Kamala Harris for VP


Star Jones & Reecie (@BlackWomenViews) came together for a substantive discussion on why the time is now for a Black woman Vice President.




medium.com


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It becomes identity politics pandering if you say you're only going to interview women even though their might be men with a better vision.


I see Clique alluded to it but that's EXACTLY what happened. You're right with your other points about them all being fuckheads, but like I said, they may have dropped one rung (from POTUS to VP) but they're doing the same thing for hashtag reasons.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

@Clique 

She certainly is qualified, and she would eat Pence alive in a VP debate, that puff piece made her sound as good as I remembered back when I still liked her until it got to the line "Harris and Biden have near *universal agreement* on policy", then I had to close the article before I started vomiting.

I'm going to feel dirty enough voting for Papa Bad Touch, I don't think I can vote for the black woman who imprisoned her own people to support the prison-industrial complex, while she was smoking weed she was putting black people in jail for non-violent drug offenses, when the appeals process proved an inmate was innocent she kept him behind bars because California couldn't afford to lose the free labor, she jailed parents for their kids not going to school as if working parents have the time to ensure their kids are in school all 8 hours or could afford to sit in a cell and lose their jobs. 

She's smart, quick-witted and not actually suffering from cognitive decline but if she becomes VP that will make her front runner for president in 2024, we could be looking at another 4-12 years of the status quo with Biden and her. 

Lest not forget as CA AG she chose not to prosecute Steve Mnuchin or anybody else who destroyed our economy with the sub-prime mortgage crisis, she's a Goldman Sachs stooge and as president or de facto president, we absolutely can expect more corporate socialism under her. Having somebody who's evil and competent is so much more scary than having evil, incompetent goofs like Trump or Biden in charge. Fuck Kamala.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't help but feel Harris' experience as a prosecutor, and I seem to recall a particularly bad one on police violence/incarceration of minorities, would make her a massive own goal as a VP pick in terms of get out the vote efforts.

I'm still convinced Hilary's VP pick was the biggest controllable factor which cost her the election. Emphasis on controllable.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T I've come to terms we not getting an option that isn't of filth. 

The bar is subterranean.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282089662023176192


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Clique said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T I've come to terms we not getting an option that isn't of filth.
> 
> The bar is subterranean.


That's depressing. 

Charles Booker, Jamaal Bowman And The 7 Competing Camps In Black Politics 

Not exactly on topic, but I found it interesting thinking about the VP pick.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T I've come to terms we not getting an option that isn't of filth.
> 
> The bar is subterranean.
> 
> ...


Can we get a black immigrant community started in Norway? Why do we continue to be second class citizens in a 3rd world country? I'm not good at math but exponentially that's like living in a 9th world country.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I had no idea the left was still crying over Donald Trump's taxes. That's hilarious.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can we get a black immigrant community started in Norway? Why do we continue to be second class citizens in a 3rd world country? I'm not good at math but exponentially that's like living in a 9th world country.


Sweden has an immigrant community, it's called a "Ghetto" it's full of crime, rape and intolerance. You really expect to go to a White country and not be put in a ghetto and then tokenized to show how "Progressive" and "Woke" they are? White people don't even like each other for the littlest things. Not sure why anyone expects great treatment from a group of people in their own country who have a history of ending each other over the smallest differences.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I had no idea the left was still crying over Donald Trump's taxes. That's hilarious.


Because wanting to make sure our president isn't a crook or financially compromised makes us beta libcucks?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm more interested in how so many politicians got wealthy while in office than how a businessman got wealthy while in business.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I'm more interested in how so many politicians got wealthy while in office than how a businessman got wealthy while in business.


Kickbacks, favoritism, cutting regulations from donors in the interest of economic liberalism, etc.

Basically, it's the super duper rich people's club.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282203180995170304
Of course the voices of white supremacy and racism have racists writing the news scripts, DUH.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281979126740652033
"Ethnic intimidation” to me sounds like when a homophobic person uses the “gay panic” defense for assaulting a gay or trans person. In this case, the person "intimidated" by ethnicity is a racist.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Going by the above list, you can see how far to the right both parties have pushed each other.

Even if you guys win the elections, you lose everything because the Democrats are economic fascists and just another version of "law and order" party.

Changing from Trump to Biden gets you an every MORE fascist president than Trump in the Republican Party which the Democrats will counter by going further right.

Biden is literally 10 degrees more to the right than Obama was, and Obama was already on the far right. Kamala is much more to the right than even Obama.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282129897415233536


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sad thing about minimum wage is that right after, the cost of living goes up to "compensate"


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282402775574302721


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282443822887137280


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This happened a week ago and is only just now making the news, and only because independent journalists picked it up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281634294637756419


Thanks for posting this. Hopefully the media reports on this tomorrow. There's a gofundme page for her. $56,000 so far. That's awesome.









Jessica Whitaker, organized by Macie Dunn


Jessica, was a wonderful mother, sister, daughter,fiancée,friend, aunt,cousin ans coworker. Loved by many … Macie Dunn needs your support for Jessica Whitaker




www.gofundme.com





Sorry mods if this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282519775244177409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282523691117621248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282537030271012864
*Some of the arguments against reparations are pointless because even if I granted you that we couldnt or shouldnt provide reparations for slavery, you'd have all your work ahead of you demonstrating there wouldnt be a case for the 100 years after it ended.*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281979126740652033
> "Ethnic intimidation” to me sounds like when a homophobic person uses the “gay panic” defense for assaulting a gay or trans person. In this case, the person "intimidated" by ethnicity is a racist.


You're probably right, need to see the video, the whole video. Though I do wonder how this would be taken if races were reversed?




WrestleFAQ said:


> This happened a week ago and is only just now making the news, and only because independent journalists picked it up.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281634294637756419


Stunning, brave and powerful. 

We shouldn't judge because of a few bad apples, the silence on this proves it isn't violence but empathy. But maybe people should watch their words.. or else.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282772093768216578

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282522655854407685

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282833190646722561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282842971218554880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282730586138914821


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283232003765293057
LOL, nice work AOC (I'm sure you can work out what AOC said).


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

All the sheeps are going to buy beans they have never bought before just to own the libs. It is going to be just as dumb as the boycott Nike movement where they burned products they have already spent their money on just to virtue signal and own the libs.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Reaper said:


> View attachment 88742
> 
> 
> Going by the above list, you can see how far to the right both parties have pushed each other.
> ...


There’s no real reason to go for Biden instead of Trump in this election. Go for the person that's a return to the days of "hope and change" but doesn’t want Medicare for All and a Green New Deal? All because "orange man bad," even though the shortcomings of "hope and change" led to the cryptofascism that Trump represents to win in 2016 in the first place? That doesn’t make any sense to me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Coronavirus hospital data will now be sent to Trump administration instead of CDC*
Washington (CNN) — Hospital data on coronavirus patients will now be rerouted to the Trump administration instead of first being sent to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the Department of Health and Human Services confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.

The move could make data less transparent to the public at a time when the administration is downplaying the spread of the pandemic, and threatens to undermine public confidence that medical data is being presented free of political interference.

Michael Caputo, the assistant secretary for public affairs at the department, confirmed the change first reported by The New York Times earlier in the day, saying in a statement that the "new faster and complete data system is what our nation needs to defeat the coronavirus and the CDC, an operating division of HHS, will certainly participate in this streamlined all-of-government response. They will simply no longer control it."
"The CDC's old hospital data gathering operation once worked well monitoring hospital information across the country, but it's an inadequate system today," Caputo said in the statement.

The Times said hospitals are to begin reporting the data to HHS on Wednesday, noting also that the "database that will receive new information is not open to the public, which could affect the work of scores of researchers, modelers and health officials who rely on C.D.C. data to make projections and crucial decisions."

CNN Chief Medical Correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta said the change is "going to lead to more opaqueness" about coronavirus data.
"What logic does this have, other than to take away the data from the epidemiologists that are the best in the world at looking at this data, making sense of it, translating it for people, versus giving it to HHS," he asked on CNN's "New Day" Wednesday morning.
The Trump administration continues to grapple with the coronavirus pandemic -- which has already claimed the lives of more than 136,000 Americans -- in moves that are increasingly being seen as political.
On Tuesday, four former CDC directors blasted the administration's efforts to disregard and politicize guidelines from the agency in a scathing Washington Post op-ed.
The four former CDC officials warned against what they called a "tragic indictment" of the CDC's efforts as President Donald Trump and top coronavirus task force officials seek to reopen the nation's schools.
Trump has said he will "pressure" governors to reopen schools, despite internal documents from the CDC separately obtained by the Times warning that reopening K-12 schools and universities would be the "highest risk" for the spread of the deadly virus.
"Unfortunately, their sound science is being challenged with partisan potshots, sowing confusion and mistrust at a time when the American people need leadership, expertise and clarity. These efforts have even fueled a backlash against public health officials across the country: Public servants have been harassed, threatened and forced to resign when we need them most. This is unconscionable and dangerous," the former CDC officials wrote.

Public health experts, they said: "Face two opponents: covid-19, but also political leaders and others attempting to undermine" the CDC.

CNN's Betsy Klein contributed to this report.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283209724519944192


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real hateful bigots are the people who incite war and hatred for other countries and then pretend that they're the good ones.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283209724519944192


Is this private because I can't see this one.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing to see here except Brave AMERICAN Patriots FIGHTING INSURGENTS.


----------



## Kevin Diesel Nash (Mar 13, 2016)

God, I hope this isn't going to be another one of those elections that young people were too lazy to actually go vote and boomers pick our president again, giving us another 4 years of chaos.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin Diesel Nash said:


> God, I hope this isn't going to be another one of those elections that young people were too lazy to actually go vote and boomers pick our president again, giving us another 4 years of chaos.


I think you've hit the nail on the head there. Also, don't some people have to travel an 1hr+ in order to get to a polling booth depending on location? Over here I've never done anything but gone to the local school 20 minutes away at the most.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Kevin Diesel Nash said:


> God, I hope this isn't going to be another one of those elections that young people were too lazy to actually go vote and boomers pick our president again, giving us another 4 years of chaos.


The young in general aren’t reliable voters. Which is probably why politicians don’t cater to them much.

In this election, they would only be energized for Bernie, and maybe Yang. Many have soured on Warren, even though her positions are the same as Bernie, and she’s younger and in better health. Which ironically vindicates Biden for not wanting to use the Medicare for All branding for his health care plan, and Green New Deal branding for his climate plan in his campaign to begin with. Despite the serious philosophical shift and association with job creation that they are synonymous with.

I don’t even know if the young voters realize that they can vote down ballot and leave the presidential vote blank, like some voters did in 2016.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284778578387668993
So.

Where's the rest of the so called BRAVE AMERICAN MILITARY and 2nd Amendment HEROES and "small government" libertards to protect American Freedoms ...

Pretty sure they're actually jerking off to the fascist and illegal takeover of Portland right now because this is what they _really _want.



Miss Sally said:


> We shouldn't judge because of a few bad apples, the silence on this proves it isn't violence but empathy. But maybe people should watch their words.. or else.


It was very likely a mugging gone wrong. She was the third victim or second in the same area when I did a follow up on this story.

The BLM protestors had walked away as did this group after their argument and there is no proof at all that it was the same group.

---










Here's some more fascist porn for all you conservatives to jerk off to.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Mike Pence is the REAL President.

Just sayin'.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285690484845883392
Did... did... he just wish Jeffrey Epstein's bottom bitch well with her trial?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285690484845883392
> Did... did... he just wish Jeffrey Epstein's bottom bitch well with her trial?


He's definitely gonna pardon her soon.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285690484845883392
> Did... did... he just wish Jeffrey Epstein's bottom bitch well with her trial?


Assuming she doesn't get suicided he's letting her know he'll pardon her if she gets convicted as long as she keeps her mouth shut. Roger Stone 2.0, he's going to set the foundation by saying she's being treated "very unfairly" and of course his cult won't ask "how".


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

UPDATE: Charges pending for man accused of kneeling on child’s neck in social media photo


Charges are pending review by the Clark County Sheriff's Office for a 20-year-old man accused of kneeling on the back of a child's neck in a photo posted to social media, according to investigators.




www.whio.com





This piece of shit kneeled on his girlfriend's baby's neck while shouting out BLM. God forbid people bring attention to the victims of the bad eggs in BLM though...

It's sad how stories of stupid racist white women verbally harassing minorities in public blow up more than incidents like this. Not that their idiocy and racism didn't deserve exposure too but it's baffling what stories get priority for signal boosting on social media and what gets covered extensively by the mainstream media in general. Very curious about how complicit the girlfriend was in this too. At the very least she's responsible for leaving her kid with a scumbag ex con.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286120282290192385
Then you have this piece of shit school teacher who is actually encouraging this depraved act. These protests have allowed for more bad than good to occur. So long as you guys get to feel like you're fighting the system it doesn't matter who gets victimised I guess.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> UPDATE: Charges pending for man accused of kneeling on child’s neck in social media photo
> 
> 
> Charges are pending review by the Clark County Sheriff's Office for a 20-year-old man accused of kneeling on the back of a child's neck in a photo posted to social media, according to investigators.
> ...


Damn! Colin Kaepernick lost his damn mind!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286168977039925250


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Assuming she doesn't get suicided he's letting her know he'll pardon her if she gets convicted as long as she keeps her mouth shut. Roger Stone 2.0, he's going to set the foundation by saying she's being treated "very unfairly" and of course his cult won't ask "how".


Trump has a huge religious base and guess what religious far right conservatives have been doing for decades without repercussion in this country.

If you guessed engaged in mass pedophilia and child rape and then shuffling priests, coaches and juvie wardens around who do it just like murderous cops from one job to another, you guessed right.

The problem of pedophilia in this country is systematic and occurs at all levels - most of whom support both political parties as donors. 

So it's not just Trump in this case. It's almost the ENTIRE American ideology that supports pedophilia.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can we get Kanye on the same stage as Biden and Trump pls?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Can we get Kanye on the same stage as Biden and Trump pls?


That‘s PPV worthy, my friend. And I’d absolutely pay to see it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Can we get Kanye on the same stage as Biden and Trump pls?


Don't even think we'll get to see Biden vs Trump debates at this point. The DNC certainly has no reason to insist on it. They're happy keeping Biden in a basement while covid-19 (or more accurately the media's partisan portrayal of it) continues to hurt Trump's approval ratings.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Don't even think we'll get to see Biden vs Trump debates at this point. The DNC certainly has no reason to insist on it. They're happy keeping Biden in a basement while covid-19 (or more accurately the media's partisan portrayal of it) continues to hurt Trump's approval ratings.


Pretty sure it was Trump's reaction to it that hurt his ratings, but sure whatever helps your agenda.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> Pretty sure it was Trump's reaction to it that hurt his ratings, but sure whatever helps your agenda.





> Virus? What virus? It's just the common cold! No bigly! Stop falling for #LeftieLies! #MAGA #KAG


-RealDonaldTrump


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DHS threatens Netflix filmmakers to keep damning footage from airing before the election: report


On Thursday, The New York Times reported that a pair of Netflix filmmakers shooting a behind-the-scenes documentary about President Donald Trump's immigration policy were threatened by federal officials, ordered to delete footage unflattering to Immigration and Customs Enforcement Officers, and...




www.rawstory.com





But his followers will still continue to suck his dick.



MrMister said:


> Can we get Kanye on the same stage as Biden and Trump pls?


Kanye has Bipolar disorder and he's currently going through an episode where he requires mental health counseling and help. 

From Kim: 



> > As many of you know, Kanye has bi-polar disorder. Anyone who has this or has a loved one in their life who does, knows how incredibly complicated and painful it is to understand. I’ve never spoken publicly about how this has affected us at home because I am very protective of our children and Kanye's right to privacy when it comes to his health. But today, I feel like I should comment on it because of the stigma and misconceptions around mental health.
> >
> > Those that understand mental illness or even compulsive behavior know that the family is powerless unless the member is a minor. People who are unaware of, or far removed from this experience can be judgemental and not understand that the individual themselves have to engage in the process of getting help no matter how hard family and friends try.
> >
> > ...


People using him to push their political agenda aren't cool.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Washington Post settled with Nick Sandmann. That's two nice pay days for the young lad. He got a settlement from CNN earlier in the year. Fucking scumbag predatory clickbait tabloid media.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Props to the Wall of Vets for standing with the protesters and Moms in Portland. The oath we took when we joined doesn’t change. They are there to support the right to protest. Of course, had our President bothered to come out of his bunker and address this at the beginning shit might not have escalated to this point. 

Like the mask situation. He’s only now saying this not because he believes it, it’s because he is hemorrhaging support and Texas and Florida are now in play.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Seems like the mail system in America is being tampered with to mess with the voting system. Right on time to fuck with mail in ballots.

Taking people's right to vote is fucking evil.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287203169408253954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287007420561096706

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287054219695063041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287034050813755392


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Props to the Wall of Vets for standing with the protesters and Moms in Portland. The oath we took when we joined doesn’t change. They are there to support the right to protest. Of course, had our President bothered to come out of his bunker and address this at the beginning shit might not have escalated to this point.
> 
> Like the mask situation. He’s only now saying this not because he believes it, it’s because he is hemorrhaging support and Texas and Florida are now in play.


Standing with violent communists who explicitly want to destroy the US is true conservatism. 🤡


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just an openly racist Senator being openly racist....

And he wants to block education efforts on the effects and impacts of slavery on African Americans.

Tom Cotton calls slavery 'necessary evil' in attack on New York Times' 1619 Project | Slavery | The Guardian

The Arkansas Republican senator Tom Cotton has called the enslavement of millions of African people “the necessary evil upon which the union was built”.

Cotton, widely seen as a possible presidential candidate in 2024, made the comment in an interview with the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette published on Sunday.

Cotton’s Saving American History Act of 2020 and “would prohibit the use of federal funds to teach the 1619 Project by K-12 schools or school districts”, according to a statement from the senator’s office.

“The entire premise of the New York Times’ factually, historically flawed 1619 Project … is that America is at root, a systemically racist country to the core and irredeemable,” Cotton told the Democrat-Gazette.

“I reject that root and branch. America is a great and noble country founded on the proposition that all mankind is created equal. We have always struggled to live up to that promise, but no country has ever done more to achieve it.”


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Standing with violent communists who explicitly want to destroy the US is true conservatism. 🤡


A very tiny minority compared to the folks who come out to protect the protesters who are out there peacefully exercising their rights. And what about government employees who are not marked attacking protesters. That’s shit that happens in banana republics, not supposed to be here. That is not conservatism. 

But it didn’t have to reach this point. Trump could have stood up and addressed this rather then hide in the bunker. Instead he does nothing other then tear gassing people so he can get a photo op with a Bible. He has led from behind on the pandemic and the demonstrations. He finally wears a mask after nearly 150,000 dead. Even then, he has no plan.

Take a good look, CP. You voted for this. Don’t give us this “didn’t vote” nonsense. This is not Biden’s America, this is Trump’s America. Trump has failed miserably. All he had to do was his job. Even if that meant relying on his advisors, he had a golden opportunity. And he pissed it away. I warned you about voting for President Clown Shoes. And you get to own this.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> A very tiny minority compared to the folks who come out to protect the protesters who are out there peacefully exercising their rights. And what about government employees who are not marked attacking protesters. That’s shit that happens in banana republics, not supposed to be here. That is not conservatism.


Are you just not following anything that's happening or what? Courthouses are under violent siege. Buildings including churches are being set on fire. People (white and black) are being shot and murdered for not bowing down to Black Lives Matter. It's not a tiny minority, it's happening at every major "protest". Police are being told to stand down by Democrat mayors. Do you not support rioters being arrested? Do you really think these people give a shit about conservatism or the constitution? They don't. They want to tear down everything you claim to care about. Violently. Not free speech or free expression. Violence. 



> But it didn’t have to reach this point. Trump could have stood up and addressed this rather then hide in the bunker. Instead he does nothing other then tear gassing people so he can get a photo op with a Bible. He has led from behind on the pandemic and the demonstrations. He finally wears a mask after nearly 150,000 dead. Even then, he has no plan.


What fantasy land are you living in where President Trump has any say or influence with these people at all. 😆 It is impossible to take you seriously when you are this wildly out of touch. 



> Take a good look, CP. You voted for this. Don’t give us this “didn’t vote” nonsense. This is not Biden’s America, this is Trump’s America. Trump has failed miserably. All he had to do was his job. Even if that meant relying on his advisors, he had a golden opportunity. And he pissed it away. I warned you about voting for President Clown Shoes. And you get to own this.


I didn't vote as doing so in California is a waste of time but if you're saying that I preferred Trump over Clinton in 2016 then you are correct, it was a no-brainer and despite the many significant disappointments I don't regret that view today. If Clinton had won we'd be in the midst of a tremendously stupid and destructive regime change effort in Syria and perhaps North Korea as well on top of all of our other conflicts and crises, and tensions with Russia would be even higher than they are today even with all the Mitt Romney-style Russophobia that Democrats correctly derided during the 2012 election but now happily engage in themselves. Let us not forget that Clinton insisted that she would shoot down Russian planes in Syria. 

As far as the pandemic goes, you really have no idea how any of it would be playing out with a President Clinton so I'm not sure why you're going on as if you do. To me it seems as pretty much everyone has gotten it wrong from the start. First we were told that banning travel from China (which Trump did) was severe, unnecessary and racist. Then we were told by Democrats and "experts" not to wear masks because they don't help. Now the narrative is that Trump didn't do enough and he and his supporters are dumb and reckless for not wearing masks. It seems to me that the mainstream narrative is simply going to take the opposite perspective of whatever the president does, so it's difficult for those of us who are serious and rational to have the same kind of certainty as hysterical partisans have about what would have happened in alternate timelines.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Are you just not following anything that's happening or what? Courthouses are under violent siege. Buildings including churches are being set on fire. People (white and black) are being shot and murdered for not bowing down to Black Lives Matter. It's not a tiny minority, it's happening at every major "protest". Police are being told to stand down by Democrat mayors. Do you not support rioters being arrested? Do you really think these people give a shit about conservatism or the constitution? They don't. They want to tear down everything you claim to care about. Violently. Not free speech or free expression. Violence.
> 
> What fantasy land are you living in where President Trump has any say or influence with these people at all. 😆 It is impossible to take you seriously when you are this wildly out of touch.
> 
> ...


Bull. You are trying to run away from your vote. We know better. People like you say “I didn’t vote for him” are denying him faster then Peter denied knowing sweet baby Jesus. This is on you.

The protests started with people that wanted police abuse addressed. Simple enough. The protests grew louder as the president ignored them. The fact you admit he has no sway over them shows how impotent he is. The police needs reforming but not necessarily defunding. But rather then calm matters and step in, Trump threw gasoline on the fire. Of course, his talking about law and order is just talk when he so flagrantly flouts the law himself. Now he is saying that people saying mean stuff about him on Twitter should be illegal. Talk about a crybaby.

I don’t give two shits about Trump’s personal family friend Hillary. She needs to be in prison just for being responsible for her poor campaign that led to her good family friend and donor being elected. However, in an alternate universe she would’ve become CIC with a Republican Congress. Unlike Obama, Hillary is not respected enough that she could get almost nothing accomplished. We could have a conservative challenge her this year, because Trump would have packed up and gone home.

On thé foreign front, he has succeeded in alienating our allies while our enemies laugh at us. His loudmouth bluster has been followed by failure to follow through. Syria, North Korea, Iran, Iraq, Afghanistan...nothing resolved. Maybe Trump has not started any new wars but his Code Pink bloviating has made things more dangerous. Down the road his positions could easily lead us into conflict where we have no choice. And let’s not forget saying nothing about American soldiers killed as bounty for the Taliban nearly a month later. We are in worse shape.

As for his response to the pandemic. His non-ban of Chinese air travel was a screen door on a submarine. It was a half-ass measure that allowed Chinese nationals to come here from elsewhere. Of course, he was praising Xi’s handling of it while sending medical equipment to China we needed here. And he was so wrapped up on Jina he forgot the back door aka Europe. Now most countries don’t want us, even the Bahamas. If Trump had acted accordingly at the outset, everyone would have supported it. The fact he botched it and still can’t get it right is an embarrassment.

You voted for this. Congratulations.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Just remember what Trump has taken from us. Didn’t have to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just confused seeing so many libertarians and small government conservatives who yell about government tyranny, DON'T TREAD ON ME, federal overreach and state rights suddenly being ok with a President sending federal officers to cities against the Mayor and Governor's wishes. Also being ok with them not identifying themselves and randomly snatching up people without explaining anything and throwing them in unmarked cars and driving away like a kidnapping. Those same ones were also ok with a President tear gassing and flashbanging peaceful protestors just so he can cross the street and take a photo op in front of a church just to appeal to his christian base. That goes against everything America stands for. But I've seen so many compromise their values and twist themselves into pretzels in order to defend whatever bullshit move Supreme Leader does. 

I guess authoritarian behavior is acceptable in America if the authoritarian can successfully fear monger and mislead people into believing that his actions are justified. Part of that is done by only focusing on the extremists and hyping it up times 10 to scare fragile people into believing every single person is an extremist while ignoring the peaceful protestors. All he's done by sending in federal officers is increase tension and make the situations worst.

Authoritarian rule 101: When the people turn against you and it appears you may be losing power, turn them against each other by inflaming chaos, then claim you are the only one able to stop it in order to maintain power. 

Nixon Law & Order 1968 on steroids is not going to work as a re-election strategy in 2020. It's going to work against him. Different times.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I guess you guys are just actively avoiding watching the videos of these riots. What you're saying doesn't line up with reality at all. You're suggesting that I am falling prone to Trump's fear-mongering but I'm not even reading or following what Trump or his team are putting out. I'm looking at footage from left-wing journalists who are on the ground at these events and reading what they are saying about it. It's not a tiny number of extremists - it's a far larger number than the number of cops who kill unarmed Americans every year - if you think it is then you're actively ignoring the evidence because it conflicts with your bias. Personally I don't want there to be a federal government so my personal bias would hope that things really were peaceful and federal intervention was completely unnecessary. I'd also like to believe that if there was violence then it would be appropriately handled at a local level. The unfortunate truth though is that there IS a ton of violence and it's being ignored at the local level for political reasons. Thus the choice becomes to allow the fires to burn and people to continue to kill each other or to bring the feds in. There is no ideologically-consistent choice at this juncture, there is only the choice between an attempt at order or violent chaos. I choose the attempt at order.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287938340306726912
Good job, Bernie! 😆


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288124043334266886
Well, when someone tried the "All Lives Matter sign in a black neighborhood" experiment back in 2016 they got physically attacked by several independently-acting blacks, and warned by another black man that they "ought to get out of here as everyone here is too crazy right now". They're even crazier four years later. A few weeks ago a young white mother who was with her family at the time was murdered after saying "All Lives Matter" to a group of people who were yelling "Black Lives Matter" at her.









‘All lives matter’: Pastor, family call for justice at memorial for slain woman


INDIANAPOLIS — The family of an Indianapolis woman killed on the city’s downtown canal last week held a press conference and memorial Friday. Jessica Doty Whitaker was shot and killed S…




fox59.com





Sorry but I'm just not buying the black victim narrative when the corporate media collaborates to magnify and distort any possible instance of anti-black racism and completely obscure and ignore instances of anti-white racism (which the BLM Marxists tell us isn't a thing and nobody in the mainstream challenges them), including violent racist attacks on whites by blacks.

But yeah, 8 unarmed blacks killed by police a year. Fewer than the unarmed 11 whites killed by police a year, even though blacks as a group commit waaaaaaay more crime per capita and thus have many more interactions with police. Let's burn down the country over _that_ and ignore everything else. No thanks. I'd rather someone try to restore order, and I'd like to see some actual courage and honesty in the media rather than the incessant patronizing pandering to a hysterical uninformed populace who are being manipulated by self-avowed Marxists.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

'America's Frontline Doctors': Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube scrub platforms of viral video making false coronavirus claims - CNN
Social media giants remove viral video with false coronavirus claims that Trump retweeted

By Jon Passantino and Oliver Darcy, CNN Business
Updated 10:54 AM ET, Tue July 28, 2020

(CNN Business)A video featuring a group of doctors making false and dubious claims related to the coronavirus was removed by Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube after going viral online Monday.

The video, published by the right-wing media outlet Breitbart News, featured a group of people wearing white lab coats calling themselves "America's Frontline Doctors" staging a press conference in front of the US Supreme Court in Washington, DC.
President Trump shared multiple versions of the video with his 84 million Twitter followers Monday night despite the dubious claims running counter to his administration's own public health experts. Spokespersons for the White House did not immediately respond to requests for comment.
During the press conference, a speaker who identifies herself as a doctor makes a number of dubious claims, including that "you don't need masks" to prevent spread of the coronavirus, and that recent studies showing hydroxychloroquine is ineffective for the treatment of Covid-19 are "fake science" sponsored by "fake pharma companies."

"This virus has a cure, it's called hydroxychloroquine, zinc, and Zithromax," the woman claims. "You don't need masks, there is a cure."
The claims run contrary to multiple studies on the anti-malarial drug and advice from public health officials to prevent spread of the virus.


A study found that neither hydroxychloroquine alone nor hydroxychloroquine plus azithromycin appeared to affect the condition of patients at the 15-day mark. Additionally, unusual heart rhythms and elevated liver-enzyme levels were more frequent in patients receiving hydroxychloroquine alone or with azithromycin, according to the study.
The video quickly went viral on Facebook, becoming one of the top performing posts on the platform with more than 14 million views before it was taken down Monday night for promoting misinformation. It was shared nearly 600,000 times, according to Crowdtangle, a data-analytics firm owned by Facebook.
"We've removed this video for sharing false information about cures and treatments for COVID-19," a Facebook spokesperson told CNN, adding that the platform is "showing messages in News Feed to people who have reacted to, commented on or shared harmful COVID-19-related misinformation that we have removed, connecting them to myths debunked by the WHO."

Twitter worked to scrub the video late Monday night after Trump shared versions of the video that amassed hundreds of thousands of views.
"We're taking action in line with our Covid misinfo policy," a Twitter spokesperson told CNN.
Twitter took action against the videos that Trump retweeted. By early Tuesday morning the videos were no longer able to be viewed on his account. Twitter also took action on a version of the video posted by Donald Trump Jr. and others shared by Breitbart News.
The video was also removed by YouTube, where it had been viewed more than 40,000 times. Users attempting to access the video late Monday were greeted with a message that said it had been removed for "violating YouTube's Community Guidelines."
A Breitbart spokesperson did not immediately respond to a CNN request for comment.
According to the website for America's Frontline Doctors, the group is led by Dr. Simone Gold, a Los Angeles-based emergency medicine specialist who has previously been featured on Fox News for her views that stay-at-home orders are harmful. Gold told the Associated Press in May she wanted to speak out against stay-home orders because there was "no scientific basis that the average American should be concerned" about Covid-19.
America's Frontline Doctors could not be reached for comment late Monday.
As of Monday, the virus has caused nearly 150,000 US deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University, and is on track to become a leading cause of death in the country.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288140936992759809
Just because something isn't being covered by the media you choose to consume does not mean that it is not happening, folks.

Meanwhile AG Bill Barr is destroying low IQ Democrats on the hill today. 😆


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288178217510219781

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288186749764743168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288178993280278529
Look how heated this reality-denying (said Antifa was a "myth") petty wannabe tyrant Nadler is getting. Goodness gracious what an embarrassing display.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288163609089052673
"There weren't black people on your top level staff, must be systemic racism!" 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm curious is the _Anything_ thread the "well we don't have a politics section so here I go" section on this forum?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288199055756210176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288213723774177280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226481085321216
Very true. The hysteria and the sophistry displayed today by Democrats in the House isn't going to disappear once Trump is gone.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288196963188514816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288197109221601281
Even Nadler had to stop and realize he was being a douchebag in the second clip. 😆 What a clown show today. I'm sure Lincoln Project goons were glued to the screen for whatever precious few moments they were not lying unconscious with their hands clutched firmly on their pearl necklaces in response to AG Barr daring to attempt to answer a question during this circus. 

Has to be said, William Barr is a man of unparalleled patience, and he dealt with these hysterical children today in a composed and rational manner. I tip my hat.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I'm just confused seeing so many libertarians and small government conservatives who yell about government tyranny, DON'T TREAD ON ME, federal overreach and state rights suddenly being ok with a President sending federal officers to cities against the Mayor and Governor's wishes. Also being ok with them not identifying themselves and randomly snatching up people without explaining anything and throwing them in unmarked cars and driving away like a kidnapping. Those same ones were also ok with a President tear gassing and flashbanging peaceful protestors just so he can cross the street and take a photo op in front of a church just to appeal to his christian base. That goes against everything America stands for. But I've seen so many compromise their values and twist themselves into pretzels in order to defend whatever bullshit move Supreme Leader does.
> 
> I guess authoritarian behavior is acceptable in America if the authoritarian can successfully fear monger and mislead people into believing that his actions are justified. Part of that is done by only focusing on the extremists and hyping it up times 10 to scare fragile people into believing every single person is an extremist while ignoring the peaceful protestors. All he's done by sending in federal officers is increase tension and make the situations worst.
> 
> ...


To sum up those libertarians

Rules for thee, but not for me


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288284820041236481
Masterful. 😆


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288471821394702341
This utterly defeated and outclassed dumb bitch. 😆 Such childish complaints. Unfortunately people like this are growing in number and influence and men like Barr are a dying breed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288472280792739846

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288480485484748800


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump has become the great appeaser. Just because Merkel hurts his feels he is a spiteful jackass and withdraws troops from Germany. Plus doesn’t even bother to defend our troops by not bothering to confront Putin about bounties. 

Speaking of law and order. Asshats storm the Michigan statehouse with enough ammo to take over a small country. They are patriots. Protesters that are angry about police treatment are beaten and tossed into unmarked vans and are enemies of the state. Not to mention it’s illegal for federal troops to enter a state or local municipality without permission from the respective governor.

But by all means let’s talk about legalizing marijuana even though we have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Legalizing marijuana would help tremendously though

About 4 out of 10 drug arrests in the US are for weed and the majority is simple possession. It's about 700,000 arrests a year for weed. That's insane 









Four-in-ten U.S. drug arrests in 2018 were for marijuana offenses – mostly possession


Police officers in the United States still make more arrests for marijuana offenses than for any other drug, according to FBI data.




www.pewresearch.org





It's a huge relief to the system to not have to deal with that 

It's legalized here in Canada and it's HUGE BUSINESS. There's literally only positives to legalizing it


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

People sure do love to bring up the "we have more important things to focus on!" fallacy when it comes to legalizing weed. Is it really that hard to just stop kidnapping and imprisoning people for possessing vegetation? Would it really consume that much time or energy compared to all of the dumbass political theater we've been subjected to nonstop for the last 3 and a half years?

Sounds like bullshit.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Kraut and Tea once made an excellent video about how Trump's "America First" policies gave China the biggest opportunities to seize important trade routes in Asia.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

TerraRising said:


> Kraut and Tea once made an excellent video about how Trump's "America First" policies gave China the biggest opportunities to seize important trade routes in Asia.


Not just China, Trump's entire foreign policy agenda came straight from Putin's Christmas wish list.

I know a lot of lefties push for non- interventionalism and a lot of right wingers push for complete isolationism but is ceding world influence to authoritarian regimes the right move?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> People sure do love to bring up the "we have more important things to focus on!" fallacy when it comes to legalizing weed. Is it really that hard to just stop kidnapping and imprisoning people for possessing vegetation? Would it really consume that much time or energy compared to all of the dumbass political theater we've been subjected to nonstop for the last 3 and a half years?
> 
> Sounds like bullshit.


Considering that we now topped 150,000 dead in this pandemic, millions out of work still, an economy struggling to regain solid footing, and people just trying to plug through until our governing officials pull their heads out of their asses...yes, we have far more pressing issues then whether or not you go to jail for breaking the law by smoking marijuana. Shame that the man you voted for felt his role in this political theater was more important then leading the country.

Maybe when adults are running the show things will be different. Until then, don’t be like our president. Follow the law. Don’t smoke pot and you won’t go to prison. Simple.

Praise be to Dear Leader! Big Macs be upon him! 🙂


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Considering that we now topped 150,000 dead in this pandemic, millions out of work still, an economy struggling to regain solid footing, and people just trying to plug through until our governing officials pull their heads out of their asses...yes, we have far more pressing issues then whether or not you go to jail for breaking the law by smoking marijuana. Shame that the man you voted for felt his role in this political theater was more important then leading the country.
> 
> Maybe when adults are running the show things will be different. Until then, don’t be like our president. Follow the law. Don’t smoke pot and you won’t go to prison. Simple.
> 
> Praise be to Dear Leader! Big Macs be upon him! 🙂


No worries on that front. One of the few benefits of living in California. 

Happy to have you remind the folks on here what an authoritarian you actually are though.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> No worries on that front. One of the few benefits of living in California.
> 
> Happy to have you remind the folks on here what an authoritarian you actually are though.


Ah yes, thé Alinskyesque attacks you liberal Trumpocrats are famous for. Ironic you cheer for people being thrown in unmarked vans by alleged federal agents (can’t tell because their wardrobes lack the proper identification) for trumped up charges. Yet because I say don’t break the law when it comes to smoking pot I’m the authoritarian. 😂

Thanks for the laugh, I needed that. I forgot how much you suck at trolling.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Ah yes, thé Alinskyesque attacks you liberal Trumpocrats are famous for. Ironic you cheer for people being thrown in unmarked vans by alleged federal agents (can’t tell because their wardrobes lack the proper identification) for trumped up charges. Yet because I say don’t break the law when it comes to smoking pot I’m the authoritarian. 😂
> 
> Thanks for the laugh, I needed that. I forgot how much you suck at trolling.


Let me make it simple for you:

Be violent -> Go to jail

Don't be violent -> Don't go to jail 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Let me make it simple for you:
> 
> Be violent -> Go to jail
> 
> ...


Can say the same about marijuana. Smoke pot and get caught, go to jail. Two can play that game.

Besides, Trump violated the law by sending federal troops in without the permission of the governor or mayor. But that’s right, the law doesn’t apply to him, right?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Can say the same about marijuana. Smoke pot and get caught, go to jail. Two can play that game.


I think we've firmly established the contrast between our world views then.  I only think force should be used against people who are using force themselves. You think force should be used against people with vegetation not approved by the state.

Whereas you have to resort to a caricature of me that your hysteria-based mind has created to call me an authoritarian, I can just quote your very words.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I think we've firmly established the contrast between our world views then.  I only think force should be used against people who are using force themselves. You think force should be used against people with vegetation not approved by the state.
> 
> Whereas you have to resort to a caricature of me that your hysteria-based mind has created to call me an authoritarian, I can just quote your very words.


No hysteria here. You are whatever your hero Trump is. A lot of people that were arrested, tear gassed, etc...were exercising their right to protest which is protected under the Constitution. They did nothing wrong. But they dared question Dear Leader, the man you lovingly voted for so they must be dealt with. So they must be put down.

Smoking marijuana might be legal in California but if you go to a state it’s not and get caught, you’re going to jail. You have deliberately broke the law. Not to mention bringing it across state lines makes it a federal crime as smoking or possession of it is still a crime technically. Like I said, push to change the laws if you don’t like it. But that’s way down on the list of priorities thanks to your Dear Leader’s incompetence.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288509572223651840
Because fuck the "undesirables"
To hell with fair!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288640077866782721
I think Jim Jordan was expecting a friendlier interview. 😆 

Congressional Republicans aren't going to do shit about big tech censorship. Trump is going to lose the election (fine with me since his administration was compromised by corporatists and spooks from the start, which is Trump's own fault), and these grifters will happily go back to being the opposition, raising money off of promising to fight the continuing collapse of society which was aided by their own fecklessness in the first place. Personally, I'll be enjoying my popcorn while watching the neoliberals and their corporate masters having to deal with the violent communists they've unleashed.



BruiserKC said:


> No hysteria here. You are whatever your hero Trump is. A lot of people that were arrested, tear gassed, etc...were exercising their right to protest which is protected under the Constitution. They did nothing wrong. But they dared question Dear Leader, the man you lovingly voted for so they must be dealt with. So they must be put down.


Good luck finding quotes by me to support any of this deranged nonsense.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288643631692173313


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth Grimes said:


> To sum up those libertarians
> 
> Rules for thee, but not for me


They are to capitalism what communists were to socialism. I've said it before, the 2000s American libertarians or anarcho-capitalists or whatever the fk they try to rebrand themselves as after the previous brand became toxic to lure in idealistic followers are the scourge of society like communists were before them.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

People who wanna leave you alone are the scourge of society. Fucking lmao.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

There's always money in the banana stand.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> They are to capitalism what communists were to socialism. I've said it before, the 2000s American libertarians or anarcho-capitalists or whatever the fk they try to rebrand themselves as after the previous brand became toxic to lure in idealistic followers are the scourge of society like communists were before them.





CamillePunk said:


> People who wanna leave you alone are the scourge of society. Fucking lmao.


So-called anarcho-capitalists have sold out to the lure of big government intervention because of the false perception that big tech is discriminating when in fact they are finally enforcing their terms of service equally. Their Dear Leader and family flouted the TOS of social media, especially Twitter. But now that the rules are being enforced it hurts their feels. Trump himself said criticizing him on Twitter should be illegal.

Solution? Creating alternatives. Parler might have more of the whack jobs but it is an alternative to Twitter. DuckDuckGo is available to privatize your internet browsing. Good options compared to government control. But some would rather sell their soul.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't you see, they want to be left alone to discriminate against others, which btw seems to violate their precious NAP but they sold out on that long ago. No surprise which group of people this brand of libertarianism appeal the most to.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

MSNBC attacks democrat Vernon Jones for support of Trump's policies. Then deadass goes off the air. 





Left wing media is joke., lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

This morning another 1.4 million unemployment claims pushed through. Our GDP for the 2nd quarter shrinks by 33%...lowest plunge ever. And now Trump floats by Tweet the question of delaying the election because of his concerns of voter fraud by mail (although he voted by mail).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Don't you see, they want to be left alone to discriminate against others, which btw seems to violate their precious NAP but they sold out on that long ago. No surprise which group of people this brand of libertarianism appeal the most to.


Discrimination doesn't violate the NAP. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288864180393697282
RIP


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Discrimination does violate NAP depending on how they define aggression. And they sure find it easy to define actions they dislike by 'other' groups, i.e their own prejudice, as a form of aggression with threats of violence to justify their own acts of aggression as retaliation instead of as acts of initiation.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Discrimination does violate NAP depending on how they define aggression. And they sure find it easy to define actions they dislike by 'other' groups, i.e their own prejudice, as a form of aggression with threats of violence to justify their own acts of aggression as retaliation instead of as acts of initiation.


Incorrect. The NAP refers to coercion, the initiation of force. Discrimination is just a process of making choices. Whatever the logic we use behind that process, it can't possibly be considered the initiation of force against another.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288977843133784066
We are ruled by petty tyrants.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Discrimination is also prejudicial treatment of others, not simply a process of making choices. Your reply illustrate the flaws of NAP as coercion or the threat of violence need not be explicit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Discrimination is also prejudicial treatment of others, not simply a process of making choices. Your reply illustrate the flaws of NAP as coercion or the threat of violence need not be explicit.


Everyone discriminates all the time based on an infinite number of criteria. Being discriminated against based on certain criteria doesn't suddenly turn the act of discrimination into coercion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288977654994079745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289056352623501317
It's a racket, folks. It always has been. And so many have fallen into the hysterical world view that we live in a society that is racist against non-white people.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288585254555357184
This thread is insane.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Discrimination is also prejudicial treatment of others, not simply a process of making choices. Your reply illustrate the flaws of NAP as coercion or the threat of violence need not be explicit.


The NAP is the Libertarian equivalent of a Keep Out Of Grass sign. It's essentially an honor system that anyone with sway can violate at will.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> The NAP is the Libertarian equivalent of a Keep Out Of Grass sign. It's essentially an honor system that anyone with sway can violate at will.


Name a libertarian with sway lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289199762315517952
Very true, and speaks to how corroded our values have become.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Name a libertarian with sway lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289199762315517952
> Very true, and speaks to how corroded our values have become.


Big talk coming from a rapper.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289199762315517952
> Very true, and speaks to how corroded our values have become.


Who feels like you shouldn't cry about aborting a baby? I can't imagine how harsh it must be for anyone.

The ultimate value to be championed is the freedom of choice. Bottom line. Leave government out of it all, eh?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> Who feels like you shouldn't cry about aborting a baby? I can't imagine how harsh it must be for anyone.
> 
> The ultimate value to be championed is the freedom of choice. Bottom line. Leave government out of it all, eh?


That's begging for anarchy and chaos. In fact, that's begging for the demolition of myriads of years that it took for humanity to progress into what we have become as a society. Adopting a quasi-misanthropic mindset is suicide.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

I think the Bill Clinton / Epstein reveal could have a major impact on the election. Bill is not technically running obviously but he remains a Democratic icon and respected figure in those circles. The fact that MSM has all but ignored the story is pretty telling... and damning. They know the democrats want absolutely no part of this.

Things should start to get interesting to say the least.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Full footage of George Floyd arrest shows him resisting and crying wolf for 8 minutes straight. Claims hje was claustrophobic right after getting out of his own vehicle. His passengers claims he isn't right. Claims he couldn't breathe and darts out of the vehicle into the ground.





Left wing media had yall. 😂


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile...https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dpIkl2QnJeI


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Ace Rothstein said:


> I think the Bill Clinton / Epstein reveal could have a major impact on the election. Bill is not technically running obviously but he remains a Democratic icon and respected figure in those circles. The fact that MSM has all but ignored the story is pretty telling... and damning. They know the democrats want absolutely no part of this.
> 
> Things should start to get interesting to say the least.


Hmm...









Bill was hounded for banging a college-aged fat chick intern. Trump wants to bang his own daughter. I'm not buying this.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What aren't you buying? If Trump is implicated in any of this it will be just as damaging to him and the republicans. Sexual assault allegations are one thing, visits to 'Pedo Island' is a totally different ballgame. 

I'm sure Trump has skeletons in his closet, but I wonder if Fox News would cover the story like they have if he were truly in danger of being implicated. Them giving it the green light implies that he probably isn't. Meanwhile CNN, MSNBC and the media at large have totally ignored it. That is not not by accident.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Just release those tax returns first before anything. It has been 4 years and change. Who the fk care which old man is more perverted?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Just release those tax returns first before anything. It has been 4 years and change. Who the fk care which old man is more perverted?


Uh.. do you pay attention to politics? They very much care about these sort of things. Politicians have stepped down and been crucified over far less.

Are you asking the democrats to condone *pedophilia *if it means having a chance at removing Trump from office? Because that is what your post implies. Or perhaps you were you being sarcastic?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> Full footage of George Floyd arrest shows him resisting and crying wolf for 8 minutes straight. Claims hje was claustrophobic right after getting out of his own vehicle. His passengers claims he isn't right. Claims he couldn't breathe and darts out of the vehicle into the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And just like with Michael Brown, it will go ignored. I've already seen so many people doubling down on the false narrative that Floyd was murdered or that the incident was racially motivated even though it clearly was not. He was behind the wheel while high out of his mind on meth and fentanyl. Just like Rayshard Brooks he was endangering the lives of others and resisting arrest. Chauvin will go free, completely justifiably, and cities will burn once again for it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't really see anything in the video that changed my mind.

I mean the argument was never that he was a perfect person or even that he was innocent of what he was approached about

Nothing I saw made me think "they should stick their knee on his neck for 9 minutes, that'll calm him down "


The 9 minutes with the knee on the neck is still poor police work imo.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Consider it from a legal point of view. The Minnesota police department allow for 'neck restraints' and Mr Chauvin was authorised and trained to perform such neck restraints. The Minneapolis Police Department trained its officers to use the neck restraint that led to George Floyd's killing, according to court documents . 

Coupled with the fact the Mr Floyd had a mixture of Meth and Fentanyl found in his system (Medical Examiner's Autopsy Reveals George Floyd Had Positive Test For Coronavirus) and that as clearly seen in the leaked footage, he states on several occasion that he can't breathe and that he fears he is going to die. Even before he was put on the ground or the neck restraint was placed upon him. The initial autopsy result (which was the only autopsy to have full access to tissue and fluid samples) stated that asphyxiation was not the the cause of death, though did also submit that the restraint contributed to Mr Floyd's cardiac arrest. Also I think i an important point is that the paramedics were called quite early. It seems as though the officers realised that Mr Floyd was having some sort of medical emergency.

Overall I think it's a pretty murky case. With a good lawyer Mr Chauvin might well get off, I would not say that it is beyond reasonable doubt that Chauvin committed murder or even manslaughter. The other officers should not have been arrested in my opinion, and were only jailed in order to placate the mob. The original video is so shocking that it was only natural that people were angry and wanted revenge against the police, but it is also misleading in many ways. They saw Mr Chauvin as a representation of every bad experience they have had with police officers and every news story documenting asshole cops that we have seen in recent times. The media is as always, part of the problem though. Have they prepared the public, in any way, that the officers in question, may very well (if they can get a fair trial) be found not guilty? They won't even report the facts and we have to get leaked copies of the transcript and video, weeks after the media were given access. Even then they report 'George Floyd told officers he couldn't breathe more than 20 times', when the real story is that he said he couldn't breathe several times before any neck restraint was placed on him. Once again the news media tell people what they want to hear, rather than what they need to hear.

The whole situation is very sad. There will be no justice either way.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chauvin should go free, just like Darren Wilson. That would be justice in this case. 

And everyone in this country who lives in or near a city should prepare to defend their lives and their property from the response.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Uh.. do you pay attention to politics? They very much care about these sort of things. Politicians have stepped down and been crucified over far less.
> 
> Are you asking the democrats to condone *pedophilia *if it means having a chance at removing Trump from office? Because that is what your post implies. Or perhaps you were you being sarcastic?


No, just saying throw both of them under the bus for their sexual deviance to get rid of this distraction and focus on something of more substance. Like the tax returns we were promised during the campaigning of the PREVIOUS elections.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I’m going to try this again. 

[youtube]dpIkl2QnJeI[/youtube]

Not working. Lol. Meanwhile, love how Trump made a fool out of himself with that Axios interview and then runs to get a handjob from Lou Dobbs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BruiserKC said:


> Not working. Lol. Meanwhile, love how Trump made a fool out of himself with that Axios interview and then runs to get a handjob from Lou Dobbs


Post the whole link and the video should show. The old way doesn't work anymore.

Yeah that interview was embarrassing. I'm surprised he let Swan challenge him without getting pissy like normal.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> No, just saying throw both of them under the bus for their sexual deviance to get rid of this distraction and focus on something of more substance. Like the tax returns we were promised during the campaigning of the PREVIOUS elections.


Why would we throw both of them out? As of this moment only Bill Clinton is named in the court documents.

You seem quite eager to brush this under the rug, and your choice to label pedophilia as mere 'sexual deviance' is noted. Fetishism and voyeurism are examples of sexual deviance, pedophilia is something different altogether. There are human victims.

The democrats saw fit that Al Franken resign over a photo. Donald Trump was lambasted and deemed unfit to be President because he was an immoral sexual predator. Kavanaugh was dragged through the mud because of a 40 year late allegation involving some random college party. I'm sorry you can't just change the rules now because you want to see Trump outed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290807334382514179
So many people were deceived and manipulated by the media's George Floyd narrative, aided by Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison not releasing the full video - indeed, we only get to see it now due to a leak. Lives were lost, property and businesses were destroyed, and racial tensions were inflamed like never before, perhaps irreparably so. One has to wonder what was going through the mind of Keith Ellison - who has demonstrated his support for Antifa in the past - as he withheld this footage and cities burned.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

In an alternate universe, US President Boris Johnson bans all travel for 3 months.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Post the whole link and the video should show. The old way doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Yeah that interview was embarrassing. I'm surprised he let Swan challenge him without getting pissy like normal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290703786923757571

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290820588966236161
A perfect storm of disaster. This is awful.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290703786923757571
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290820588966236161
> A perfect storm of disaster. This is awful.


Someone wants war


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Chip Kelly said:


> I didn't really see anything in the video that changed my mind.
> 
> I mean the argument was never that he was a perfect person or even that he was innocent of what he was approached about
> 
> ...


The narrative was that he willingly submit to police before they dragged him out the police car and took turns killing him. 

Reality: police were patient with him before the irradict Floyd threw himself on the ground. 

You resisting arrest and being unpredictable already incrimates you as a danger to the public. 

But nahh Floyd was made the martyr with the golden casket.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Why would we throw both of them out? As of this moment only Bill Clinton is named in the court documents.
> 
> You seem quite eager to brush this under the rug, and your choice to label pedophilia as mere 'sexual deviance' is noted. Fetishism and voyeurism are examples of sexual deviance, pedophilia is something different altogether. There are human victims.
> 
> The democrats saw fit that Al Franken resign over a photo. Donald Trump was lambasted and deemed unfit to be President because he was an immoral sexual predator. Kavanaugh was dragged through the mud because of a 40 year late allegation involving some random college party. I'm sorry you can't just change the rules now because you want to see Trump outed.


Both associate with Epstein in the 90's. Throw both under the bus for that if they broke any laws. Why do you assume thinking the current president did something wrong equates to excusing Clinton? 

What is wrong with my use of the term? APA Dictionary of Psychology



> any sexual behavior, *such as a paraphilia,* that is regarded as significantly different from the standards established by a culture or subculture. Deviant forms of sexual behavior may include voyeurism, fetishism, bestiality, necrophilia, transvestism, sadism, and exhibitionism. Also called sexual deviation. See also sexual perversion.


What rules am I changing? I want all of them out if guilty. I simply find people that do wrong with money corruption an issue of higher priority than gossip mag bait. Why are the Clintons living rent free in your head even though neither are in office right now? How about we deal with the current president and his failed promises instead?

Who's clone or rejoiner are you? Please take your meds before using the internet.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Both associate with Epstein in the 90's. Throw both under the bus for that if they broke any laws. Why do you assume thinking the current president did something wrong equates to excusing Clinton?


Oh please there is a difference between being associates and being pedo pals. As members of society we are all forced to associate with people we don't like, let alone world leaders and wealthy businesessmen. If you are going to crucify everyone on the basis of their 'associations' you might as well burn down Washington entirely... along with Hollywood and every elite in the entire world.

Trump associated with lots of people, including the very same people who are now his political enemies. Doesn't change a thing. And yes if it is proven that he partook in any pedo business he should be removed from office.




FriedTofu said:


> What rules am I changing? I want all of them out if guilty. I simply find people that do wrong with money corruption an issue of higher priority than gossip mag bait. *Why are the Clintons living rent free in your head even though neither are in office right now? How about we deal with the current president and his failed promises instead?*
> 
> Who's clone or rejoiner are you? Please take your meds before using the internet.


This is both dumb and dishonest. For one the Clintons are high ranking members of the democratic party and continue to have their hands on the strings to this day whether they hold official office or not. Second it is pretty hypocritical for someone to tell Trump supporters to stop worrying about the Clintons... while you spend four years lecturing them on why they should have voted for a Clinton.



FriedTofu said:


> What is wrong with my use of the term? APA Dictionary of Psychology


Because he's not being accused of having sexual feelings, he's being accused of performing sexual acts with minors. Having those feelings and acting on them are two totally different things. He's not just some sexual deviant getting off on weird shit... he's sticking his prick in young girls. I'm sorry do you have trouble distinguishing the two?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Oh please there is a difference between being associates and being pedo pals. As members of society we are all forced to associate with people we don't like, let alone world leaders and wealthy businesessmen. If you are going to crucify everyone on the basis of their 'associations' you might as well burn down Washington entirely... along with Hollywood and every elite in the entire world.
> 
> Trump associated with lots of people, including the very same people who are now his political enemies. Doesn't change a thing. And yes if it is proven that he partook in any pedo business he should be removed from office.


How did you make the jump from associates to pedo pals for one but not the other?




> This is both dumb and dishonest. For one the Clintons are high ranking members of the democratic party and continue to have their hands on the strings to this day whether they hold official office or not. Second it is pretty hypocritical for someone to tell Trump supporters to stop worrying about the Clintons... while you spend four years lecturing them on why they should have voted for a Clinton.


I think you really need to take your meds. Clintons are powerful but they hold no public office right now. You brought up the topic to discuss the impact of the Maxwell documents on the election. Bill is not running for office. The other guy is. It isn't hypocritical for me to say America elected the wrong president because, well he has done a piss poor job handling the pandemic. Seriously take your meds and post on your main or old account.





> Because he's not being accused of having sexual feelings, he's being accused of performing sexual acts with minors. Having those feelings and acting on them are two totally different things. He's not just some sexual deviant getting off on weird shit... he's sticking his prick in young girls. I'm sorry do you have trouble distinguishing the two?


What has acting or not acting on it has to do with the wrong usage of the term?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> The narrative was that he willingly submit to police before they dragged him out the police car and took turns killing him.
> 
> Reality: police were patient with him before the irradict Floyd threw himself on the ground.
> 
> ...


Your last line shows what you're actually upset about

All of that is irrelevant

Nothing justifies 9 minutes with a knee on his neck, well past the point of him showing any resistance

Him being a drug addict is irrelevant

His prior crimes are irrelevant

What he did to end up having an interaction with police that day is irrelevant

There's no justification for they did. It was shitty police work regardless of what anybody tries to spin the argument into.

They fucked up and someone died as a result of it


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Your last line shows what you're actually upset about
> 
> All of that is irrelevant
> 
> ...


He had three times the lethal dose of fentanyl in his system. He was OD'ing. The police called the paramedics early. They were trying to restrain a large frantic man, not trying to kill him. There was clearly no racial discrimination in anything they did. The original narrative was false and the idea that any of these men are guilty of murder is asinine. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290278814543523840
Meanwhile, our government is filled with pedophiles from top to bottom. Of course.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> He had three times the lethal dose of fentanyl in his system. He was OD'ing. The police called the paramedics early. They were trying to restrain a large frantic man, not trying to kill him. There was clearly no racial discrimination in anything they did. The original narrative was false and the idea that any of these men are guilty of murder is asinine.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290278814543523840
> Meanwhile, our government is filled with pedophiles from top to bottom. Of course.


I don't really think the idea of whether it was racially motivated matters. I realize to the narrative surrounding everything and the reactions to that, it does matter, but all I really care about is the 9 minutes with the knee on the neck 

Everything else is window dressing to me 

I can't find anything to justify the knee on the neck for that long. Especially when he's already cuffed and stops responding

Having him end up on the ground with a knee on his neck to subdue him, isn't totally outrageous. But 9 minutes is 

Like I said before, it was shitty work and they fucked up


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Drugs should be legal, we should abolish police, but when police kill someone for no reason that's fine and there should be no consequences for the police if the person happened to have illegal drugs in their system is a bizarre series of positions to take.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Drugs should be legal, we should abolish police, but when police kill someone for no reason that's fine and there should be no consequences for the police if the person happened to have illegal drugs on their system is a bizarre series of positions to take.


Shooting a junkie should be legal, too. Junkies are the closest thing we have to zombies, and you don't negotiate with a zombie.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this the office?


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Chip Kelly said:


> Your last line shows what you're actually upset about
> 
> All of that is irrelevant
> 
> ...


Heyy good for you. Thats your independent narrative but let me tell you America's narrative where George Floyd, career criminal, felon, drug addict, wolf crying, is he claustrophobic or not claustrophobic, could he breathe or could he not, fast forwarded his death when he decided to over dose operating a vehicle became the beacon of hope for systemic racism. 

And the solution to fight systemic racism is to fight all policeman and defund the department because thatpolitical party Marxist terrorists black lives matters told you so.

That is a sick joke. 

I'll leave you alone in your bubble.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

If you want to restrain Floyd, fine. But I speak as someone who actually supports the police...there is absolutely zero excuse to having your knee on the neck for nearly nine minutes to get him under control. NONE! If it takes you that long to do it, you need retraining or find a new job because you suck at it. Floyd’s past is irrelevant here, the video clearly shows he is done fighting and this could have been resolved early on.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> How did you make the jump from associates to pedo pals for one but not the other?


Do you not watch news? Have you not been following this story? Bill Clinton was listed on the flight logs to Epstein's island 26 times. He is being directly accused by one of the alleged victims. These are per unsealed court documents that have been around for 15 years.

Bill Clinton was very, very friendly with Jeffery Epstein. They found this painting in Epstein's house when it was raided.











Donald Trump did not appear to be friendly with Jeffery Epstein. They didn't appear to have any sort of business or close personal relationship. All we have seen are some photos and some short clips of them attending the same gathering. That means nothing. Obama is pictured with Harvey Weinstein, that doesn't make him a rapist. Powerful people have to attend gatherings and associate with other powerful people, it's just part of the job.

Trump is not on any of the flight logs to Epstein's island and was not mentioned by any of the alleged victims. When specifically asked if they had ever seen Donald Trump on the island, the response was no.

There is also this video footage from 2015 in which Trump condems what's secretly going on at the island and calling it a "cesspool".









Trump on Epstein’s ‘cesspool’ private island: ‘Just ask Prince Andrew’


Back in 2015, President Trump condemned his ex-pal Jeffrey Epstein’s private Caribbean island as a “cesspool” — and he invited reporters to grill Prince Andrew about t…




nypost.com







FriedTofu said:


> I think you really need to take your meds. Clintons are powerful but they hold no public office right now. You brought up the topic to discuss the impact of the Maxwell documents on the election. Bill is not running for office. The other guy is.


Oh please I know you aren't this dumb. A blow like this could utterly shatter the foundation of the democratic party. It is precisely why CNN has not ran a single segment on it even with the court documents being unsealed about a week ago. In what other scenario is a POTUS engaging in pedo business on some private getaway island not newsworthy? LOL. A politician makes a gaffe or eats Pizza the wrong way and they at least give it 5 minutes. They know full well it would be a huge fucking shit show of epic gargantuan proportions and they don't want any of that smoke right now. It isn't called the Clinton News Network for nothing.



FriedTofu said:


> It isn't hypocritical for me to say America elected the wrong president because, well he has done a piss poor job handling the pandemic. Seriously take your meds and post on your main or old account.


It sounds like you want to lecture others as to why they were wrong for not voting for Hillary Clinton, but you don't want others to lecture you as to why they didn't vote for her. Maybe they will stop talking about Hillary when you guys do.



FriedTofu said:


> What has acting or not acting on it has to do with the wrong usage of the term?


Bill Clinton is being accused of potentially having sex with a 14 year old and you said you weren't really all that concerned whether or not Bill was a sexual deviant.

You don't have to keep going, I know you made a mistake. I'm going to chalk it up to the fact that maybe you weren't fully aware of the allegations. If I'm wrong about that and you really don't think any of this is news worthy then I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you should think twice then before lecturing others.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291065054838784000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290971428813242368
C'mon, man!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

c'mon man constantly please keep doing this.

also latest Trump thing that cracked me up was how he doesn't even know what Yosemite National Park is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody else get the creeping suspicion that Democrats are not going to show up for Biden because they think his win is guaranteed by such a large margin their vote won't matter? 

If Trump is going to fuck with the postal system and Republicans are closing polling places, I know I'm not standing in line for 6 hours risking the Rona to cast a vote for Uncle Bad Touch and Crooked Cop Kamala.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

What an awful interview Trump had with that guy. And to think he's still gonna be president, because the only opposition that could be mustered up for him is a senile, possibly racist Biden. How can countries even get into this state where you've only got two horrible choices?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> c'mon man constantly please keep doing this.
> 
> also latest Trump thing that cracked me up was how he doesn't even know what Yosemite National Park is.


Yo-Semite, where my other fellow Semites at. 😋


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I always thought it was pronounced "Yosé-mite" as well. Not Yo-sammity.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Do you not watch news? Have you not been following this story? Bill Clinton was listed on the flight logs to Epstein's island 26 times. He is being directly accused by one of the alleged victims. These are per unsealed court documents that have been around for 15 years.
> 
> Bill Clinton was very, very friendly with Jeffery Epstein. They found this painting in Epstein's house when it was raided.


Which news are you watching? Because the ones I followed did not list that number or state it was visits to the island.


> Donald Trump did not appear to be friendly with Jeffery Epstein. They didn't appear to have any sort of business or close personal relationship. All we have seen are some photos and some short clips of them attending the same gathering. That means nothing. Obama is pictured with Harvey Weinstein, that doesn't make him a rapist. Powerful people have to attend gatherings and associate with other powerful people, it's just part of the job.
> 
> Trump is not on any of the flight logs to Epstein's island and was not mentioned by any of the alleged victims. When specifically asked if they had ever seen Donald Trump on the island, the response was no.
> 
> ...


Epstein was good friends with the current president until they fell out, allegedly over a real estate deal.









Jeffrey Epstein: International Moneyman of Mystery


He’s pals with a passel of Nobel Prize–winning scientists, CEOs like Leslie Wexner of the Limited, socialite Ghislaine Maxwell, even Donal […]




nymag.com







> *Epstein likes to tell people that he’s a loner, a man who’s never touched alcohol or drugs, and one whose nightlife is far from energetic. And yet if you talk to Donald Trump, a different Epstein emerges. “I’ve known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy,” Trump booms from a speakerphone. “He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side. No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life.” *











Trump and Jeffrey Epstein were reportedly each other's 'wingmen' until a bidding war over a Palm Beach mansion






theweek.com














Of Course Trump “Fell Out” With Epstein Over Real Estate, Not Underage Girls


The president and Epstein were reportedly each other’s “wingmen” until taking opposite sides of a real estate deal.




www.vanityfair.com













> Oh please I know you aren't this dumb. A blow like this could utterly shatter the foundation of the democratic party. It is precisely why CNN has not ran a single segment on it even with the court documents being unsealed about a week ago. In what other scenario is a POTUS engaging in pedo business on some private getaway island not newsworthy? LOL. A politician makes a gaffe or eats Pizza the wrong way and they at least give it 5 minutes. They know full well it would be a huge fucking shit show of epic gargantuan proportions and they don't want any of that smoke right now. It isn't called the Clinton News Network for nothing.



But I suspect you are that dumb with that comment about CNN though. Here's a link after a few seconds of search on the internet.









Newly unsealed documents describe Ghislaine Maxwell's abuse of one of Epstein's alleged victims


Virginia Giuffre, an alleged victim of Jeffrey Epstein, describes the psychological toll of Epstein's abuse in portions of a newly released deposition from May 3, 2016.




edition.cnn.com








> It sounds like you want to lecture others as to why they were wrong for not voting for Hillary Clinton, but you don't want others to lecture you as to why they didn't vote for her. Maybe they will stop talking about Hillary when you guys do.


Lecture? Are you projecting here? You can lecture all you want about why you didn't vote for her. You were the one making this grand fantasy about how the the democratic party is going to be shattered over the Clintons. I was here posting throw both them and the current president under the bus if either were found to have done any wrongdoing.





> Bill Clinton is being accused of potentially having sex with a 14 year old and you said you weren't really all that concerned whether or not Bill was a sexual deviant.
> 
> You don't have to keep going, I know you made a mistake. I'm going to chalk it up to the fact that maybe you weren't fully aware of the allegations. If I'm wrong about that and you really don't think any of this is news worthy then I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you should think twice then before lecturing others.


It has to be so difficult to back down after you picked a fight over something because of your ignorance of the definition of the term and move on. LOL All this projection of lecturing and fake SJW wokeness to cover that up is cringe as fk.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

New York Times is reporting that Deutsche Bank has complied with a subpoena for Trump’s financial records that reflects their relationship with the president and his businesses. The German bank has turned over the documents requested.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

The video showed no racial motivation whatsoever. If anything it proved how politically motivated it was. George Floyd was weaponized as a political weapon to divide the nation and the left wing media won't take accountability for it at all. 


BruiserKC said:


> If you want to restrain Floyd, fine. But I speak as someone who actually supports the police...there is absolutely zero excuse to having your knee on the neck for nearly nine minutes to get him under control. NONE! If it takes you that long to do it, you need retraining or find a new job because you suck at it. Floyd’s past is irrelevant here, the video clearly shows he is done fighting and this could have been resolved early on.


Thats some fine virtue signaling. good for youuu 
killingg is badd


Here's Obama doing a Biden rally............ at a mans funeral. 




Awful everything


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> The video showed no racial motivation whatsoever. If anything it proved how politically motivated it was. George Floyd was weaponized as a political weapon to divide the nation and the left wing media won't take accountability for it at all.
> 
> Thats some fine virtue signaling. good for youuu
> killingg is badd
> ...


If you are to take the racial part of the George Floyd story, you still have absolutely horrible piss poor police work. You don’t need nine minutes to subdue a person already on the ground and handcuffed. No matter how you slice it, those cops should no longer be cops. What Chauvin and his fellow officers did was criminal.

Meanwhile, let’s talk about Trump’s pressers that are basically campaign ramblings for a captive audience in the press. And the First Family pimping Hispanic products (which is a blatant violation of federal law).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Biden on black folks:









Biden: Latino community is diverse, ‘unlike the African American community’


President Donald Trump quickly attacked Biden over the remark.




www.politico.com







> "Unlike the African-American community, with notable exceptions, the Latino community is an incredibly diverse community with incredibly diverse attitudes about different things," Biden said. "You go to Florida, you find a very different attitude about immigration than you do in Arizona. So it's a very diverse community."
> 
> Biden made the remark during an interview hosted by the National Association of Hispanic Journalists and the National Association of Black Journalists that was released in full on Thursday. His remarks on diversity were a response to question from NPR reporter Lulu Garcia Navarro, who asked if Biden would engage with Cuba.


Watching liberals twist themselves up into knots trying to defend this with all the nuance they would never even begin to entertain with an interpretation of Trump saying something similar is truly something to behold. 😆


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289538219323908096
An absolutely infuriating story. Read the thread for more details. This is what government does. Destroys a man's life over vegetation, doesn't let him out even when that vegetation has become legal in that state. Now he'll likely die a prisoner.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Biden on black folks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this idiot think Latino is a monolithic race or something?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291469455311200256


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Biden on black folks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just an incredibly weird and ignorant thing to say. I'm not if he really knew what exactly he was saying, perhaps ignorant would be an improvement for him. A career politician not having the sense to even trot out the line of something like 'Well we have a great range of diversity in America, amongst all backgrounds blah blah blah freedom, blah blah we celebrate that diversity blah blah blah.' I mean how hard is that?

It must be depressing for Americans to have only two extremely old, rigid, out of touch old fossils to choose from. I'm not sure either of them could argue their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291540507416559617
What DID he mean then?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291794096307265536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291793765011795970
It's pro wrestling, folks. Don't invest your energy and time. Don't let them tell you how to feel about other people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The executive orders Trump signed today were trash. 

The one on stopping evictions and foreclosures really doesn’t. It only allows federal agencies to be asked if they can stop them. It does not actually stop them.

The extra $400 in unemployment benefits? The feds offer $300 but requires the state to pitch in $100 or it doesn’t kick in. It’s something similar to how disaster aid works. Most states won’t pitch in without authorization from Congress plus budgets have depleted funds for most states. So if you don’t get those extra funds most likely your state doesn’t have the funds or the authority.

Social Security has nothing to do with the deficit. Never has. The payroll taxes taken out of your checks help finance Medicare and SS. Trump’s payroll tax holiday cuts into funding for SS. If he is somehow to make it stick into a permanent thing were he to be re-elected, he will put a severe damper on Social Security as he will turn off the spigot that finances it. Of course, that doesn’t even take into consideration the fact that Trump has no Constitutional authority to singlehandedly rewrite tax law.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ben Sharpiro loses his mind again over WAP.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Stephen90 said:


> Ben Sharpiro loses his mind again over WAP.


When I was a kid I used to rap songs in proper English in a nerdy, white voice and I sounded exactly like that lol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291540507416559617
> What DID he mean then?


I will say one thing at least he's willing to take responsibility unlike the idiot in chief. You know Trump could never do that, it would be all the failing fake news' fault.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ben Shapiro is getting roasted alive on Twitter because his "doctor wife" convinced him that wet ass pussy is the result of gynecological problems. Now the whole world knows he can't arouse his wife.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> I will say one thing at least he's willing to take responsibility unlike the idiot in chief. You know Trump could never do that, it would be all the failing fake news' fault.


All he did was offer a fake apology. If he truly felt remorse he would try and clarify what he meant, which he didn't. If he wasn't implying blacks were all the same when it came to any of those things, then what _was _he implying? 

Good luck trying to figure that out.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Stephen90 said:


> Ben Sharpiro loses his mind again over WAP.


I'd lose my mind too, wondering how the fuck did Cardi B become "famous".

I hate today's pop culture and the dumb teens that worship it. Bring back Nickelback!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> I will say one thing at least he's willing to take responsibility unlike the idiot in chief. You know Trump could never do that, it would be all the failing fake news' fault.



You and i both know aint no damn way he actually wrote that tweet. Lmao.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You and i both know aint no damn way he actually wrote that tweet. Lmao.


Well yeah that goes without saying if you think about it. I think the only political figure that actually writes their own tweets is Trump, and you see the massive dumpster fire that is. The others are generally smart enough to leave theirs to their spin team.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

When a satire channel posts probably the most honest video in regards to modern politics!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If the poll numbers are great for Biden, why the fuss over mail-In ballots?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If the poll numbers are great for Biden, why the fuss over mail-In ballots?


Are you trying to justify blatant voter suppression?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Best thing about Ben Shapiro being a fucking moron is that he has given this song even more exposure. I've barely heard of Cardi B and now I know Megan Thee Stallion. 

I actually even listened to the song because I needed context for this fuckery. It's actually not terrible and I didn't hate it. This surprised me.

LMFAO ben shapiro


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Best thing about Ben Shapiro being a fucking moron is that he has given this song even more exposure. I've barely heard of Cardi B and now I know Megan Thee Stallion.
> 
> I actually even listened to the song because I needed context for this fuckery. It's actually not terrible and I didn't hate it. This surprised me.
> 
> LMFAO ben shapiro


Same, I heard the Ben Shapiro remix before I heard the original, I knew about the song but I had no interest in hearing it until he put a spotlight on it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are you trying to justify blatant voter suppression?


Well, that will be the basis for the protests after Trump wins on November 3rd.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Well, that will be the basis for the protests after Trump wins on November 3rd.


Are you not bothered by this? Even if Trump is your guy, Republicans are supposed to be the law and order crowd, constitutional conservatives. The illegal and immoral shit Trump does shouldn't be okay because he's on your "team".


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are you not bothered by this? Even if Trump is your guy, Republicans are supposed to be the law and order crowd, constitutional conservatives. The illegal and immoral shit Trump does shouldn't be okay because he's on your "team".


I think when it comes to elections both parties engage in dirty tricks. It has been this way for as long as we have been alive. And when the smoke settles, no matter who wins, one side will say they were cheated and the election was stolen from them. 

I don't know how someone who's interested in fairness and maintaining the integrity of an election can also be in favor of nationwide mail-in voting. Anybody with common sense could see there are a million ways it can go wrong.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> I think when it comes to elections both parties engage in dirty tricks. It has been this way for as long as we have been alive. And when the smoke settles, no matter who wins, one side will say they were cheated and the election was stolen from them.
> 
> I don't know how someone who's interested in fairness and maintaining the integrity of an election can also be in favor of nationwide mail-in voting. Anybody with common sense could see there are a million ways it can go wrong.


there is a pandemic that your country has embarrassingly fucked up. On a normal year, on 50% of the population votes. Without mail in ballots it will be even lower this year. Im curious, will there be someone intercepting all the mail, changing the ballots. Don’t think so.

you have to say exactly what could go wrong, why it could and provide an example of when it’s happened in the past before you say mail in voting is bad


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> there is a pandemic that your country has embarrassingly fucked up. On a normal year, on 50% of the population votes. Without mail in ballots it will be even lower this year. Im curious, will there be someone intercepting all the mail, changing the ballots. Don’t think so.
> 
> you have to say exactly what could go wrong, why it could and provide an example of when it’s happened in the past before you say mail in voting is bad


1.5% of the country's population has contracted the virus, you are being hysterical. If people can go to work and shop at the supermarket they can leave their house to vote. Wear a mask.

Also do I seriously have to explain what can go wrong with mail-in voting? Do you not see the huge potential for corruption, mishandling and fraud? 

Don't take my word for it, see for yourself:









Why the Botched N.Y.C. Primary Has Become the November Nightmare (Published 2020)


Nearly six weeks later, two congressional races remain undecided, and officials are trading blame over the mishandling of tens of thousands of mail-in ballots.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> 1.5% of the country's population has contracted the virus, you are being hysterical. If people can go to work and shop at the supermarket they can leave their house to vote. Wear a mask.
> 
> Also do I seriously have to explain what can go wrong with mail-in voting? Do you not see the huge potential for corruption, mishandling and fraud?
> 
> ...


170,000 people have unnecessarily died. Could be more, considering people with pre existing illnesses etc.
What ever reason, I cannot access the article. Please provide the coles notes of what the article states.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

After criticizing voting by mail, Trump, first lady request mail-in ballots


President Donald Trump has requested a mail-in ballot after spending months railing against voting by mail.




abcnews.go.com





Why is it fine for some people to request mail in ballots but not everyone?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> 170,000 people have unnecessarily died. Could be more, considering people with pre existing illnesses etc.
> What ever reason, I cannot access the article. Please provide the coles notes of what the article states.


Fauci was predicting 100k-200k deaths back in late March when the pandemic first hit. CDC was estimating at least 200k and a worst case scenario of around 1.7 million. So it sounds like we did okay all things considered.

The NYC primary results were still up in the air 6 weeks after election day. Both the local officials and the post office are pointing fingers at one another over (and amongst themselves) over the mishandling of ballots. Governor Cuomo was forced to admit that the system was extremely flawed and that the state wasn't prepared.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I think the best thing to do, is to discredit the system to build distrust, and strip it of resources that could make it better.

Nice name and avatar @Ace Rothstein


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> I think the best thing to do, is to discredit the system to build distrust, and strip it of resources that could make it better.
> 
> Nice name and avatar @Ace Rothstein


Thank you.

I think the best thing to do would be to just approach the election the same way we always have. To call for such a drastic change at this stage so obviously reeks of foul play. Assuming we even entertained such an idea in the first place it would take years before we even came close to creating a functioning system.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Aren't mail-in ballots always available? The drastic change seem to be reducing the USPS capacity to handle ballots. By your logic, that seem to reek of foul play.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Well if that were true then yes that would be foul play. Fight fire with fire as they say.

A low blow deserves another low blow.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Well if that were true then yes that would be foul play. Fight fire with fire as they say.
> 
> A low blow deserves another low blow.


How is engaging a right people always have "foul play" let alone equivalent to the foul play of voter suppression?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How is engaging a right people always have "foul play" let alone equivalent to the foul play of voter suppression?


Asking people to vote in person is voter suppression?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I mean...they are fighting fire with fire. One side actively reduce voting accessibility so the other side encourages more mail-in voting to bypass the physical restrictions. The only downside to mail-in votes is not being able to make any last minute changes in the voting.

Asking people to vote in person with reduced number of voting stations during a pandemic where physical distancing is encouraged that could lead to longer queues than the past to discourage voting when there is a perfectly reasonable workaround that has been used by the President and his family is sorta voter suppression.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Asking people to vote in person is voter suppression?


Dismantling the USPS to force people to vote in person during a pandemic is voter suppression. Mail in voting is a right in 34 states, 5 states already had universal mail in voting, by the way the veterans that you guys supposedly support are being hurt by this due to delays in prescriptions, 340,000 veterans receive prescriptions by mail every day. So not only are you denying people their rights you're also hurting other people who depend on the USPS, but hey, anything to ensure your "team" wins, right?


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> I mean...they are fighting fire with fire. One side actively reduce voting accessibility so the other side encourages more mail-in voting to bypass the physical restrictions.* The only downside to mail-in votes is not being able to make any last minute changes in the voting.*
> 
> Asking people to vote in person with reduced number of voting stations during a pandemic where physical distancing is encouraged that could lead to longer queues than the past to discourage voting when there is a perfectly reasonable workaround that has been used by the President and his family is sorta voter suppression.


Again... 









Why the Botched N.Y.C. Primary Has Become the November Nightmare (Published 2020)


Nearly six weeks later, two congressional races remain undecided, and officials are trading blame over the mishandling of tens of thousands of mail-in ballots.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dismantling the USPS to force people to vote in person during a pandemic is voter suppression. Mail in voting is a right in 34 states, 5 states already had universal mail in voting, by the way the veterans that you guys supposedly support are being hurt by this due to delays in prescriptions, 340,000 veterans receive prescriptions by mail every day. So not only are you denying people their rights you're also hurting other people who depend on the USPS, but hey, anything to ensure your "team" wins, right?


1.5% of the population has contracted the virus at best. 170k people dead out of 300 million. Sorry but the average person is not afraid to leave their house anymore. If they can wait in line at Dunkin Donuts they can wait in line to vote. All they need to do is wear a mask, right?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Delayed results versus people being denied the right to vote safely. Geez I don't know which one is a bigger concern.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Delayed results versus people being denied the right to vote safely. Geez I don't know which one is a bigger concern.


Not just delayed results, wrong results. Tens of thousands of ballots being disqualified. Massive potential for voter fraud.

Maintain distance and wear a mask. There is no excuse.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

By your logic the president and the first family is contributing to potential voter fraud by mailing in their votes. They should set an example and vote physically.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> By your logic the president and the first family is contributing to potential voter fraud by mailing in their votes. They should set an example and vote physically.


Never said Trump wasn't a bullshit artist.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I said Biden would lose 7 points the second he announced his female VP, I was a little off, he really lost 10 points.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I may write in Tucker Carlson. He's the only person saying the right things at the right time. Everyone else in the public eye is frankly unimpressive by comparison.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> After criticizing voting by mail, Trump, first lady request mail-in ballots
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has requested a mail-in ballot after spending months railing against voting by mail.
> ...


How depressingly predictable. I'm sure apologists have cooked up excuses ready to go.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Gee I wonder what might happen if potential virus carriers who want to vote are forced in to long queues for hours with other people in close proximity.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295870409045184512
Really feeling for all my black and gay brothers and sisters and the constant oppression they're going through. Must be tough feeling like no one is on your side.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

How utterly absurd if it's even real.

@CamillePunk I have to say you nailed this one. If Goodyear is on their side, minorities have nothing to worry about.

Edit: What if you have Elton John in a Maga hat or ALM attire? They haven't thought this through.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295870409045184512
> Really feeling for all my black and gay brothers and sisters and the constant oppression they're going through. Must be tough feeling like no one is on your side.


Maga people have had to withstand so much oppression in their lives. You must really feel for them


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Maga people have had to withstand so much oppression in their lives. You must really feel for them


Translation: "Oppression is good and funny actually when right leaning people are the victims"


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> Translation: "Oppression is good and funny actually when right leaning people are the victims"


Never said that. Also, think about it. Don’t be that person


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Never said that. Also, think about it. Don’t be that person


It looked like you were making light of the situation.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> It looked like you were making light of the situation.


Actually, I could probably Make fun of anyone who would be offended at Goodyear’s announcement.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Actually, I could probably Make fun of anyone who would be offended at Goodyear’s announcement.


So you would be perfectly okay then if the shoe were on the other foot then.

Suppose a local Pep Boys fired a black employee for daring to wear a BLM pin, but actively encouraged and allowed for other employees to sport MAGA gear. Suppose some people were offended by that.

Would you make fun of them too?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ace Rothstein said:


> It looked like you were making light of the situation.


Making fun of anyone who would be offended at Goodyear’s announcement.


Ace Rothstein said:


> So you would be perfectly okay then if the shoe were on the other foot then.
> 
> Suppose a local Pep Boys fired a black employee for daring to wear a BLM pin, but actively encouraged and allowed for other employees to sport MAGA gear. Suppose some people were offended by that.
> 
> Would you make fun of them too?


Pep boys does everything for less.

One pin is supposed to represent a strive for equality and justice, one (hat, pin, etc) can be worn by people who wish for the opposite in some cases.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> Making fun of anyone who would be offended at Goodyear’s announcement.
> 
> 
> Pep boys does everything for less.
> ...


Exactly so when it's done to people who you agree with it's oppressive and immoral, and when it happens to people you disagree with it's funny and we should make fun of them. I don't know why you denied this when I called you out on it. You just admitted it.

It doesn't matter what BLM is "supposed" to stand for or what MAGA is "supposed" to stand for, they are literally just empty slogans that means different things to different people. If someone sports a BLM hat am I to assume that they support violent riots, destruction and looting? Because it sure looks like there are a lot of criminals and lowlifes who affiliate with them. I guess by telling someone they aren't allowed to wear a hat I am doing a good thing?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

In the grand scheme of things, lots of people in the world need to check themselves at the door, pick their battles and suck it up.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> In the grand scheme of things, lots of people in the world need to check themselves at the door, pick their battles and suck it up.


You mean like the people who gave Starbucks and Costco hell for not allowing their employees to wear BLM stuff?









Goodyear flap shows how political tensions can flare over workplace attire


Some companies aren't allowing workers to wear Black Lives Matter masks or other BLM attire. Employees have protested against Whole Foods, Trader Joe’s Taco Bell and Starbucks, among others.




www.chicagotribune.com





_"In a silent protest in the days that followed, the employee, who is Black, said she arrived at work wearing the mask, made sure people were watching, and flipped it inside out upon clocking in.

*“For so long we have been taught that we cannot speak out against an unjust system that affects every aspect of our life,” said the employee, who has worked at Costco for more than a decade and asked not to be identified for fear of retribution. “We are supposed to shut up and take it.”*_


^ Would you tell this person to check themselves at the door, pick their battles and suck it up?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You’re resilient. Gotta be careful to fully articulate your thoughts with you around.
You ever considered public office. Or being a lawyer! There’s a good one


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That part where Biden and his wife put on the masks was what the kids (or are they adults now that just act like kids) call cringe.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

Buttermaker said:


> You’re resilient. Gotta be careful to fully articulate your thoughts with you around.
> You ever considered public office. Or being a lawyer! There’s a good one


Becoming a lawyer would have required way too much work. Maybe in another life.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump royally stepped out of bounds. The president of the United States can abso-fucking-lutely NOT openly call for the boycott of a business. If an individual wants to boycott, fine. Their call. But Trump doing this is all forms of unethical.

Not to mention attacking the biggest employer of a swing state he desperately needs.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump royally stepped out of bounds. The president of the United States can abso-fucking-lutely NOT openly call for the boycott of a business. If an individual wants to boycott, fine. Their call. But Trump doing this is all forms of unethical.
> 
> Not to mention attacking the biggest employer of a swing state he desperately needs.


He has already called for the boycott of the NFL. Might not be a smart strategy and it is beneath the office, but I think I am right in saying that the President is also protected by the First Amendment and since he was using his private twitter account rather than the official presidential account, there isn't much question over whether it is legal (it is).


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump royally stepped out of bounds. The president of the United States can abso-fucking-lutely NOT openly call for the boycott of a business. If an individual wants to boycott, fine. Their call. But Trump doing this is all forms of unethical.
> 
> Not to mention attacking the biggest employer of a swing state he desperately needs.


You are right it is unethical but it's not going to hurt him politically. The people who have decided they are going to vote for Trump are not going to be moved by this one bit. In their eyes Goodyear committed the greater crime.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> He has already called for the boycott of the NFL. Might not be a smart strategy and it is beneath the office, but I think I am right in saying that the President is also protected by the First Amendment and since he was using his private twitter account rather than the official presidential account, there isn't much question over whether it is legal (it is).


Donald J. Trump, a private citizen, would be perfectly within his rights to call for a boycott of a company. However, President Donald J Trump is not a private citizen. He is the president of the United States and isn’t held to the same standards. A public official can’t endorse (or reverse endorsement) a product or company if it provides a benefit to him. His own Twitter account is basically (and been decided on accordingly) a de facto government account. He is using his platform as president (which carries a huge amount of weight) to push this. 
Even if it’s not illegal, it’s flat out blatantly unethical. It’s like his Twitter photos of his family and Goya products. Those were endorsements. Those were illegal. When Obama criticized Burger King moving HQ to Canada, that was out of bounds also. This is worse 



Ace Rothstein said:


> You are right it is unethical but it's not going to hurt him politically. The people who have decided they are going to vote for Trump are not going to be moved by this one bit. In their eyes Goodyear committed the greater crime.


Funny thing is if they bothered to read, ALL political gear is disallowed at Goodyear. BLM and LGBTQ swag is not political attire.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Funny thing is if they bothered to read, ALL political gear is disallowed at Goodyear. BLM and LGBTQ swag is not political attire.


"Black Lives Matter" can absolutely be interpreted as a political statement or at the very least support for the political movement / organization known as Black Lives Matter.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@Ace Rothstein did you used to be another account on here? I have someone in mind but the name is just on the tip of my tongue I can't remember the name.

For me the Goodyear thing is clear discrimination if true, and an incredibly stupid move by the company. It's a small thing in the scheme of things so I hope it can be left in the rearview mirror.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> @Ace Rothstein did you used to be another account on here? I have someone in mind but the name is just on the tip of my tongue I can't remember the name.
> 
> For me the Goodyear thing is clear discrimination if true, and an incredibly stupid move by the company. It's a small thing in the scheme of things so I hope it can be left in the rearview mirror.


There is no discrimination. Goodyear’s dress code guidelines ban Biden swag as well as MAGA gear. They are very clear on that. Most people associate BLM with the movement and not the group that has very little say or influence. Besides, a business does have the right to dictate dress code.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> @Ace Rothstein did you used to be another account on here? I have someone in mind but the name is just on the tip of my tongue I can't remember the name.
> 
> For me the Goodyear thing is clear discrimination if true, and an incredibly stupid move by the company. It's a small thing in the scheme of things so I hope it can be left in the rearview mirror.


I suspect he isn't a rejoiner but someone's clone to post stuff in here to avoid heat on his main. _shrugs_


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> There is no discrimination. Goodyear’s dress code guidelines ban Biden swag as well as MAGA gear. They are very clear on that. Most people associate BLM with the movement and not the group that has very little say or influence. Besides, a business does have the right to dictate dress code.


"Black Lives Matter" has all but become the democrats official campaign slogan at this point, so clearly they have turned it into a political statement. It is no different than "Make America Great Again". They are both political slogans. People are going to interpret from them whatever they want.

Goodyear should absolutely have the freedom to dictate whatever they want in regard to their dress code, no arguments there. If they want to play politics with their business that's fine by me. Incredibly stupid but hey it's their choice.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve Bannon appears in federal court in SDNY to face fraud charges for “We Build The Wall” funds used for personal expenses. Q is apparently a TV meteorologist as the storm isn’t going as predicted.



Ace Rothstein said:


> "Black Lives Matter" has all but become the democrats official campaign slogan at this point, so clearly they have turned it into a political statement. It is no different than "Make America Great Again". They are both political slogans. People are going to interpret from them whatever they want.
> 
> Goodyear should absolutely have the freedom to dictate whatever they want in regard to their dress code, no arguments there. If they want to play politics with their business that's fine by me. Incredibly stupid but hey it's their choice.


MAGA was created specifically by the Trumpocrat party and Trump’s campaign. Democrats might use the BLM slogan but it’s not specifically tied to the party of donkeys. That’s the difference.


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> MAGA was created specifically by the Trumpocrat party and Trump’s campaign. *Democrats might use the BLM slogan but it’s not specifically tied to the party of donkeys*. That’s the difference.


It might as well be though. 

When Joe Biden, Kamala Harris, Hillary Clinton, Bernie Sanders, Barack Obama, Michelle Obama and practically every other democrat you can name repeat the phrase ad nausea and make sure to include it in all of their campaign speeches... it's kind of ridiculous to suggest that it hasn't become a political slogan.

And BLM the organization no doubt has ties to the democrats, so there's that too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296594629815668738
Maybe I'll vote for Trump after all!


----------



## Ace Rothstein (Aug 2, 2020)

The dems are not going to convince anyone that voted republican in 2016 to vote democrat in 2020. That ship has already sailed.

I am willing to wager that of the people who voted for Trump who plan on voting again this year, at least 95% aren't going anywhere. His backing within the party is through the fucking roof right now, if only because they view Trump as their last stronghold against the wacky commie invasion.

No self respecting republican could possibly support Biden.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Clips from the RNC is like watching communists fighting who can fawn over dear leader the most to get more political capital.

Bash Biden for Nepotism...half the speakers are family members of their own candidate. Scare-mongering over democrats being communists but they are behaving like commies and their dictators with their devotion to a platform of one personality.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Clips from the RNC is like watching communists fighting who can fawn over dear leader the most to get more political capital.
> 
> Bash Biden for Nepotism...half the speakers are family members of their own candidate. Scare-mongering over democrats being communists but they are behaving like commies and their dictators with their devotion to a platform of one personality.


It's like the modern-day Borgia family that ruled Europe during the 15th Century. Hell, two of their members became Popes.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299983990351257600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299989944505569281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300005228607987714


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299983990351257600
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299989944505569281
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300005228607987714


I'm not saying this is a horrible thing, but personally for me I didn't hear any "We got a trumper right here" in the first video, nor did the other footage indicate any kind of celebration had anything to do with the shooting.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I treat what Andy puts out the same as what Shaun King puts out. Which is fking don't bother. Both are clickbait culture war assholes that sells things using hate.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300221916070817793


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Why would you put an exclamation mark on a RIP message. Idiot


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

So was he a supremacist or did he drink milk and check out many Where's Waldo? books at the library so therefore he's a supremacist according to College Karen index where 99% of everyone are racists?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300510824180723712


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump has weighed in on it, expressing sympathy for the evidence-based position that Kyle Rittenhouse committed no crimes and was defending himself against violent domestic terrorists. He didn't go far enough in supporting Kyle though. The evidence is overwhelmingly on Kyle's side, and the smears against him are particularly deranged and evidence-free. I wager that Kyle will have his charges dropped and will be collecting hefty sums from a number of libelous institutions and individuals. That is what justice would look like in this case.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Kyle Rittenhouse had his mommy drive him 30 miles across the state line from Illinois to Wisconsin. He has weaponry that makes him look like he’s going to a Fortnite convention. He specifically went there looking to pick a fight. Maybe he might have been in trouble but he deliberately put himself in that position. That little shit and his mother need to both rot in prison.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Kyle Rittenhouse had his mommy drive him 30 miles across the state line from Illinois to Wisconsin. He has weaponry that makes him look like he’s going to a Fortnite convention. He specifically went there looking to pick a fight. Maybe he might have been in trouble but he deliberately put himself in that position. That little shit and his mother need to both rot in prison.


True Conservatism is simping for communists.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> True Conservatism is simping for communists.


So says the man who voted for a progressive liberal NYC con man who has gotten on his knees for Putin, Xi, and Kim Jong Un.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> So says the man who voted for a progressive liberal NYC con man who has gotten on his knees for Putin, Xi, and Kim Jong Un.


I've never identified as a conservative. 

So you're anti-2A, anti kids who clean up graffiti, anti stopping rioters from destroying businesses and killing people, what exactly is it that you're conserving again? Having a president who only says nice things? That's nice.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I've never identified as a conservative.
> 
> So you're anti-2A, anti kids who clean up graffiti, anti stopping rioters from destroying businesses and killing people, what exactly is it that you're conserving again? Having a president who only says nice things? That's nice.


Of course leftist liberal Trumpocrats like you would make false accusations. You don’t need an AR-15 to clean up graffiti. Being a gun owner means being responsible with your weapons and not waving it around like a cartoon character. I wouldn’t pull my gun unless I had every intention of using it. You voted for a man on the other hand who illegally attacked the 2nd Amendment with the illegal bump stock ban.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Of course leftist liberal Trumpocrats like you would make false accusations. You don’t need an AR-15 to clean up graffiti. Being a gun owner means being responsible with your weapons and not waving it around like a cartoon character. I wouldn’t pull my gun unless I had every intention of using it. You voted for a man on the other hand who illegally attacked the 2nd Amendment with the illegal bump stock ban.


Let's be real here, you wouldn't pull your gun even if BLM criminals walked into your home and said it was theirs now.  People like you conserve and protect nothing. Now stop taking it out on kids like Kyle who do the things you're too afraid to.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Let's be real here, you wouldn't pull your gun even if BLM criminals walked into your home and said it was theirs now.  People like you conserve and protect nothing. Now stop taking it out on kids like Kyle who do the things you're too afraid to.


You are wrong. Someone is threatening me and my home, they won’t make it through the front door. I’m not making a show out of it. Of course once again you deflect because we know you’d curl up in the fetal position sucking your thumb asking for your sippy cup and your Trumpy Bear. Unlike you, I don’t flex nuts because I know I got them.

So come back to me when you have a good argument and aren’t such a little bitch.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


>


Oh please. Do you honestly think barely any protesters out there standing against police brutality have ever even watched those shows or know, or care, who those people are?

I'm sure we call all find clips of Fox news anchors and Republican maniacs inciting violence and bullshit all day long to make them in to a neat little compilation, and tie that to violent white supremacy gang acts.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump has shown his contempt again for the military. The story in the Atlantic is true. He couldn’t honor deceased American soldiers in France because he didn’t want to get his hair wet. Marines who gave their life at Belleau Wood are losers. And apparently no one wants to see amputee veterans either. 

Fuck him. Fuck Donald Trump. Fuck him in the ass with Ivanka’s giant orange dildo. Then do it again with Melania’s golden one.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

In what many are calling the lowest point in American media history, far-left Vice 'News' is running a fluff piece to try to humanize and justify the violent Biden supporter who murdered the peaceful Trump supporter in Portland:






(Check the downvotes on that video)

In happier news, the U.S. Marshals decided to _dehumanize_ the shooter in a more . . . err . . . _literal sense_:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301725054095351808
That's one down. Now go take care of the rest of Antifa.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> In what many are calling the lowest point in American media history, far-left Vice 'News' is running a fluff piece to try to humanize and justify the violent Biden supporter who murdered the peaceful Trump supporter in Portland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Peaceful Trump supporter


I'm all in favor of making Radical Islam jokes on this.

Trumpahu Akhbar!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Photos from Joe Biden's publicity stunt in Kenosha, Wisconsin on Thursday show the career politician with noticeable IV marks and bruising on his left hand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's taking precautions with his health. Don't see Trump doing it. Maybe Demented Donny doesn't think much of the 'Rona, just like those that died under him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Does anybody really care that Biden's brain is melting? As far as I'm concerned that's a point in his favor, he won't be able to cause as much chaos as Trump sitting on the White House veranda in a rocking chair with a blanket tucked over his lap, we let FDR do that for his 4th term. 

This is how low Trump has set the bar, I'd rather have a sundowning old pervert as president, it would actually bring respect back to 'Murica.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Does anybody really care that Biden's brain is melting? As far as I'm concerned that's a point in his favor, he won't be able to cause as much chaos as Trump sitting on the White House veranda in a rocking chair with a blanket tucked over his lap, we let FDR do that for his 4th term.
> 
> This is how low Trump has set the bar, I'd rather have a sundowning old pervert as president, it would actually bring respect back to 'Murica.


Remember that the Trump campaign also said Hillary was practically one foot in the grave four years ago. She’s still alive and kicking so take what they say with a grain of salt.

Besides, our president made an unplanned visit to Walter Reed last fall. We know Trump accuses his opponents that of which he is guilty, such as being China’s bitch. What medical conditions is Trump hiding from us?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump has shown his contempt again for the military. The story in the Atlantic is true. He couldn’t honor deceased American soldiers in France because he didn’t want to get his hair wet. Marines who gave their life at Belleau Wood are losers. And apparently no one wants to see amputee veterans either.
> 
> Fuck him. Fuck Donald Trump. Fuck him in the ass with Ivanka’s giant orange dildo. Then do it again with Melania’s golden one.


His cult will spin it in their head that he is a pacifist and dislike wars and is saving lives by being anti-war. All at the same time praising him for defending Americans cops killing Americans.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> His cult will spin it in their head that he is a pacifist and dislike wars and is saving lives by being anti-war. All at the same time praising him for defending Americans cops killing Americans.


That would be the conspiracy theorists, while others are saying that it’s not possible for him to say that because he loves the military and no one has done more then him for our men and women in uniform.

My neighbor showed me what his thoughts were this morning. That former Marine threw out his Trump sign and replaced it with a Biden one.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> His cult will spin it in their head that he is a pacifist and dislike wars and is saving lives by being anti-war. All at the same time praising him for defending Americans cops killing Americans.


What a terrible point...

It isn't hypocritical to get your own house in order before intervening in the business of other nations.
It is highly hypocritical to invade/ bomb sovereign nations under the pretense of bringing order, meanwhile in your own nation there is rioting in the streets and many cities have been taken over by criminals and domestic terrorists.

Let's be honest - you're the one who is brainwashed. You have TDS and will support anything that goes against Trump. Get help.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> That would be the conspiracy theorists, while others are saying that it’s not possible for him to say that because he loves the military and no one has done more then him for our men and women in uniform.
> 
> My neighbor showed me what his thoughts were this morning. That former Marine threw out his Trump sign and replaced it with a Biden one.


Lol, we both know that didn't happen. 

If it did then your neighbour is a gullible fool - the atlantic is about as reliable as Breitbart, i.e not very. Unsourced hearsay is not news or evidence and you (and your neighbour) should have a higher standard for your news than wanting to believe every bullshit negative story as true, just because you don't like Trump.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> That would be the conspiracy theorists, while others are saying that it’s not possible for him to say that because he loves the military and no one has done more then him for our men and women in uniform.
> 
> My neighbor showed me what his thoughts were this morning. That former Marine threw out his Trump sign and replaced it with a Biden one.


Good for your neighbor. Hope he can help more of his peers to open their eyes.



Hoolahoop33 said:


> What a terrible point...
> 
> It isn't hypocritical to get your own house in order before intervening in the business of other nations.
> It is highly hypocritical to invade/ bomb sovereign nations under the pretense of bringing order, meanwhile in your own nation there is rioting in the streets and many cities have been taken over by criminals and domestic terrorists.
> ...


It is hypocritical to defend someone who insult the people defending the country while at the same time abuse people who have disagreements with how American cops are doing their jobs.

TDS is the people buying and wearing his merchandise like he is some twitch thot and accusing people that disagree with him for having TDS. Get help.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Lol, we both know that didn't happen.
> 
> If it did then your neighbour is a gullible fool - the atlantic is about as reliable as Breitbart, i.e not very. Unsourced hearsay is not news or evidence and you (and your neighbour) should have a higher standard for your news than wanting to believe every bullshit negative story as true, just because you don't like Trump.


Trump has insulted POWs, Gold Star families, and folks like Colonel Vindman who simply did their job. I absolutely would not be surprised that Trump would do this. Besides, I know that folks like you on this site hate the military when you call us warmongers and rail on about the bullshit of the MIC so I take your criticism with a grain of salt.

If the day came we were truly invaded you would run and hide behind those of us who would fight.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Good for your neighbor. Hope he can help more of his peers to open their eyes.
> 
> 
> It is hypocritical to defend someone who insult the people defending the country while at the same time abuse people who have disagreements with how American cops are doing their jobs.
> ...


*According to the Atlantic. If I truly believed Trump had made those disrespectful comments, then I wouldn't be defending him. There's no chance that it happened though - like come on, why would he make those comments. Why would anyone make those comments? It's just so obviously untrue, but there is a segment of the population (which perhaps you are part of) that will believe every negative 'news' story about Trump, just because you hate him and believe that this is how he behaves. 

When did I abuse anyone?

Well yeah there is also a segment of the population (like the Q Anon people) who are deranged in the opposite way. That doesn't mean that you and others don't have TDS, which is a real thing btw. Be honest, your hatred for Trump goes way beyond the fact you disagree with his politics.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump has insulted POWs, Gold Star families, and folks like Colonel Vindman who simply did their job. I absolutely would not be surprised that Trump would do this. Besides, I know that folks like you on this site hate the military when you call us warmongers and rail on about the bullshit of the MIC so I take your criticism with a grain of salt.
> 
> If the day came we were truly invaded you would run and hide behind those of us who would fight.


You don't know anything about me mate.

He has insulted individuals that is true, but I have not seen him have anything but respect for the military as a whole so such comments do not really follow a pattern as you suggest. So I would be very surprised - not least because no-one really talks like the way he has been quoted. Not even Trump lol. 

On the contrary - I have a lot of respect for those that have served and I love the military. That doesn't mean pointless, interventionist wars and bombing campaigns a right or good. Many good men and women have died due to these wars, and I don't blame the military for these campaigns - ultimately those that serve follow orders. It's the people who give the orders, the politicians, people like Bush jr and Obama that I have little respect for. The blood is on their hands as far as I'm concerned. Why do you support them? You can support the military, without wanting war you know.

If you say so.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> You don't know anything about me mate.
> 
> He has insulted individuals that is true, but I have not seen him have anything but respect for the military as a whole so such comments do not really follow a pattern as you suggest. So I would be very surprised - not least because no-one really talks like the way he has been quoted. Not even Trump lol.
> 
> ...


So you just assume I want war because I support the military? Love how people just think we are all jizzing in our shorts to kill someone. We don’t want war, but we understand it’s necessary. We need more veterans in our government because they understand more what is needed when called upon to serve and fight. They are better off knowing the risks of sending people into harm’s way.

Definitely a whole lot better than a president who paid a doctor to say he has bone spurs. Meanwhile, Trump has still not brought home our troops. Not to mention two months since the story about Russian bounties. Trump has made no effort to discuss it with Putin or investigate it. He definitely doesn’t give two shits about our soldiers.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

As both parties accuse the other of trying to rig the election, and you're trying to figure which one is lying, remember: only one of them is pushing for a radical insecure mail-in voting scheme. If that doesn't make the answer clear, you're beyond help.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301582428448993281


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> *According to the Atlantic. If I truly believed Trump had made those disrespectful comments, then I wouldn't be defending him. There's no chance that it happened though - like come on, why would he make those comments. Why would anyone make those comments? It's just so obviously untrue, but there is a segment of the population (which perhaps you are part of) that will believe every negative 'news' story about Trump, just because you hate him and believe that this is how he behaves.
> 
> When did I abuse anyone?
> 
> Well yeah there is also a segment of the population (like the Q Anon people) who are deranged in the opposite way. That doesn't mean that you and others don't have TDS, which is a real thing btw. Be honest, your hatred for Trump goes way beyond the fact you disagree with his politics.


Have you seen any of his interviews or rally speeches? Why would it be out of the realm of possibilities that he said such comments? You can argue whether he meant it as an insult or just saying stupid shit without filter, but you really still don't buy he could say something stupid after seeing him say stupid shit in public for years?






Now come on, perhaps a segment of the population will refuse to accept this person does anything or say anything bad because they defined their personality around him, I just hope you aren't one of them.

For someone that likes to defend your opinions against people that hold a different opinion by stating they don't know you, you sure like to insinuate why others dislike or disagree with the current president is down to TDS. If that isn't you suffering from TDS, I don't know what is.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Have you seen any of his interviews or rally speeches? Why would it be out of the realm of possibilities that he said such comments? You can argue whether he meant it as an insult or just saying stupid shit without filter, but you really still don't buy he could say something stupid after seeing him say stupid shit in public for years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes yes - when I do I tend to watch the full speech as the media takes nearly everything he says out of context. Most of time he is joking around - for example in the video you added he is joking in nearly all of them. I didn't find them absurd, just kinda funny. Sometimes when he speaks I do think to myself 'what are you talking about lol' . but having watched him a lot, I categorically do not believe that he said those things quoted in the Atlantic. If it were in the form of a joke, I might believe them, but they're not. They sound like quotes that someone who hates Trump but doesn't really understand him would make up. Like who thinks WW2 was a stupid war? Is there a single person who thinks that? The writers at the Atlantic probably believe that Trump would say that, but that's not very realistic.

In John Bolton's most recent book (and he is not exactly on good terms with the president) he contradicted what was asserted by the Atlantic and maintained that Trump had to cancel his visit to the remembrance day memorial due to the helicopter being unable to fly in the bad weather. Why would he not tell all if the real reason was Trump was concerned about his hair (he attends many outdoor events in good weather and bad) and because he doesn't have respect for the troops (although publicly his whole life he has respected the military as a whole, and his policies are VERY friendly to the armed forces.) Maybe because the Atlantic are perpetuating a HOAX.

Well those are obviously different situations - Bruiser was making unfounded comments not based on anything I'd even said. I said you seem to have TDS because you believe in unsubstantiated hoaxes from rags like the Atlantic and their 'anonymous source' two months before the election. Why is it that the obviously made up stuff is from an 'anonymous source.' The press need to be held to much higher standards than they currently are - but as long as people buy in to their garbage I guess the decline of the news media into partisan, divisive trash will continue indefinitely.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Sometimes yes - when I do I tend to watch the full speech as the media takes nearly everything he says out of context. Most of time he is joking around - for example in the video you added he is joking in nearly all of them. I didn't find them absurd, just kinda funny. Sometimes when he speaks I do think to myself 'what are you talking about lol' . but having watched him a lot, I categorically do not believe that he said those things quoted in the Atlantic. If it were in the form of a joke, I might believe them, but they're not. They sound like quotes that someone who hates Trump but doesn't really understand him would make up. Like who thinks WW2 was a stupid war? Is there a single person who thinks that? The writers at the Atlantic probably believe that Trump would say that, but that's not very realistic.
> 
> In John Bolton's most recent book (and he is not exactly on good terms with the president) he contradicted what was asserted by the Atlantic and maintained that Trump had to cancel his visit to the remembrance day memorial due to the helicopter being unable to fly in the bad weather. Why would he not tell all if the real reason was Trump was concerned about his hair (he attends many outdoor events in good weather and bad) and because he doesn't have respect for the troops (although publicly his whole life he has respected the military as a whole, and his policies are VERY friendly to the armed forces.) Maybe because the Atlantic are perpetuating a HOAX.
> 
> Well those are obviously different situations - Bruiser was making unfounded comments not based on anything I'd even said. I said you seem to have TDS because you believe in unsubstantiated hoaxes from rags like the Atlantic and their 'anonymous source' two months before the election. Why is it that the obviously made up stuff is from an 'anonymous source.' The press need to be held to much higher standards than they currently are - but as long as people buy in to their garbage I guess the decline of the news media into partisan, divisive trash will continue indefinitely.


This incident isn't new. World leaders at that time made the effort to appear at the cemetery event with the bad weather. The White House at the time were finding all sorts of excuse for why he didn't show up. He didn't even show up for Arlington after the Paris incident claiming he had 'many calls to make' before he was shamed to attend future commemoration events for WW1 due to the fallout. 

Wasn't one of the reason he is so teflon is his supporters treat his rude comments as a joke while his critics take the same comments seriously? So why is it difficult to believe he said these awful things but different people took it differently? Even if taken out of context, it would mean those very words were uttered. Seems like a severe case of TDS to imply nearly every controversial statement he made was taken out of context by the media. Occam's razor suggest that he said and meant the things he said instead of being taken out of context every damn time.

From his comments on former soldiers, it is clear he has no respect for what the military does. He has so much respect for the troops that he used them as props for political posturing at the border during the 'caravan invasion' close to the holidays...Sure thing.

Nah I think you are the one suffering from TDS because you refuse to believe your own eyes and ears showing how much of a fraud this person is because he happen to oppose the people you dislike. Even you admitted he made you think wtf he is talking about sometimes. But your TDS refuse to allow you to believe he would say this kind of wtf stuff about the military because the 'wrong people' brought it up.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Interesting.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump has shown his contempt again for the military. The story in the Atlantic is true. He couldn’t honor deceased American soldiers in France because he didn’t want to get his hair wet. Marines who gave their life at Belleau Wood are losers. And apparently no one wants to see amputee veterans either.
> 
> Fuck him. Fuck Donald Trump. Fuck him in the ass with Ivanka’s giant orange dildo. Then do it again with Melania’s golden one.


Your degeneracy fits in well with your new political party!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Your degeneracy fits in well with your new political party!


Fuck you too, and fuck everyone that supports the ultimate degenerate president. You support the party of racists, fascists, and pieces of garbage. You took over the party of small government and personal responsibility. You spout racist nonsense yourself and then accuse me of being a degenerate. That’s hilarious. So you have nothing to say about it.

I repeat...FUCK YOU! Don’t like it, block me.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Fuck you too, and fuck everyone that supports the ultimate degenerate president. You support the party of racists, fascists, and pieces of garbage. You took over the party of small government and personal responsibility. You spout racist nonsense yourself and then accuse me of being a degenerate. That’s hilarious. So you have nothing to say about it.
> 
> I repeat...FUCK YOU! Don’t like it, block me.


Enjoy being part of the apology brigade and living on your knees. I'll die on my feet thank you.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Enjoy being part of the apology brigade and living on your knees. I'll die on my feet thank you.


Please, you would be the first one on your knees offering loyalty to the new regime among other things. People are wanting their voice to be heard. There is nothing wrong with listening to what they have to say. Besides, the police are not going to be defunded. They definitely need to overhaul their practices as you sure as hell don’t need seven bullets to get a perp in custody. But most of the folks that want to be heard are not demanding you to be on your knees.

If you really feel that way, then you are the bitch that will hit your knees. Because you are a coward. You deflect just like your liberal hero Trump.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What Biden supporters lack in human decency, they make up for in stupidity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302466907006664705


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

More left-wing violence:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302460191313727488


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

I don't fully agree with neither Democrat nor Republican stances. So I'd basically be an Independent candidate, if I ran for president.

If I were U.S. president, I would support free college and healthcare for every American, via increased and progressive taxes. I don't support abortion. I support deportation of all illegal aliens. I support increased military spending. I don't mind if two gay people get married. I support the death penalty. I support Made in USA products. I support gun control laws. I support raising the minimum wage. I would tend to favor environmental protection laws. Immigration would be merit-based.

Truly, some of the above would help to make America great. Working people would get a lot of support. It would likely be a safer country with more gun laws. Merit-based immigration would help get rid of a lot of crime, since only people with merit could immigrate.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Who all likes Trump?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Fact-checking Trump's claims that he 'called home' to Melania during 2018 foreign trip she was on


President Donald Trump has vehemently denied reports that he skipped a 2018 visit to a World War I memorial in France because he was concerned about his hair and considered the cemetery "filled with losers," as the Atlantic first reported.




edition.cnn.com





A lie to cover up a lie?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And just when you think it can’t get worse. The Department of Justice has decided to step in to defend Trump in his legal battle with E. Jean Carroll. The president of the United States using a government arm to defend him in a private matter. 

I have no words for this..😶


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303725611609985024


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303725613035991044


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303723191689510916
What a monster


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303844906809487360


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303844906809487360


Interesting how this is far more egregious than no-selling the severity of the virus' casualty rate.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303881049567645696 
Excellent Tucker Carlson segment. Though Trump has had the power to bring ALL of the troops home for almost 4 years now and has not done it.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303881049567645696
> Excellent Tucker Carlson segment. Though Trump has had the power to bring ALL of the troops home for almost 4 years now and has not done it.


Interesting that Trump would post a TC video. Is he afraid of Carlson having that much influence on FOX?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303845338344689664
Why Would Trump give up so much info to a person that he knows is going to write a book.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

njcam said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303845338344689664
> Why Would Trump give up so much info to a person that he knows is going to write a book.


Hubris. He knows that he's Teflon Don and it literally doesn't matter what he says or does, he's a god to his base. People outside his base will be outraged but we've been outraged daily for the last 3 years and it hasn't made a difference yet and it still won't. I mean the guy told us he could shoot somebody on 5th Avenue and not lose a single vote and he was right, hell he could probably shoot 200,000 people on 5th Avenue and not lose a single vote because him killing Americans doesn't bother his base in the least.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Don’t be fooled and don’t be distracted. Trump’s comments on white privilège and his announcements of new SCOTUS picks for a 2nd term as well as drawing down troops in both Afghanistan and Iraq is nothing more than pathetic, pitiful pandering to his base. He is desperately trying to deflect from the fact he deliberately downplayed the pandemic to hurt the libs. Don’t fall for the banana in the tailpipe.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hubris. He knows that he's Teflon Don and it literally doesn't matter what he says or does, he's a god to his base. People outside his base will be outraged but we've been outraged daily for the last 3 years and it hasn't made a difference yet and it still won't. I mean the guy told us he could shoot somebody on 5th Avenue and not lose a single vote and he was right, hell he could probably shoot 200,000 people on 5th Avenue and not lose a single vote because him killing Americans doesn't bother his base in the least.


This. He says stupid shit out in public, what makes anyone think he cares what he says to a reporter in a private setting?

My tinfoil conspiracy hat says Woodward is releasing the excerpts now at the request of the president's re-election campaign. His remarks about the military is no longer the biggest story or 'scandal' in the news cycle. His base either still think covid is a hoax or think the media played up the severity of the pandemic at the expense of the economy. A covid scandal will not move the needle much within his base. A scandal of his disrespect to the troops on the other hand will totally torpedo his chance of a re-election as they make up a sizable portion of his unmovable base.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305557651292450818


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305677181369155584
Funny how I never fall for these stories and yet when I express my doubt about them in real time I get attacked by the people who fall for every single one of these stories.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306329820826136576
Weird indeed...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306656585989722113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306643449131732998

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306617647962955776
Shouldn't someone in office be putting a stop to these horrible acts from Trump?

"Funny" how that worked out....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306647765309681664


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

From an outsider looking in, the 1619 project is very seditious in nature aimed at dividing your nation. The people behind it refused corrections on historical facts that contradict their political agenda. Also why is the skin color of a historian a factor in the persons' capability in the field of work?

Don't get mad when the other racists start their own racist narrative to counter a racist narrative.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306730869072166912
Interesting thread on the 1619 project!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Nearly 75 days have passed and Trump has not even made an attempt to investigate whether or not Russian and Iranian minions took Taliban bounties to attack American soldiers. Shows how much he hates our military. Meanwhile...

So, just so I understand. The 1776 Commission Trump wants to set up is essentially Trumpocrat brainwashing designed to combat the brainwashing of the 1619 Project. Just like the Trumpians now want to legislate from the bench...errr...pardon me...”judicial correction” and are perfectly happy to govern by executive order. I think I have that right.

And let’s talk socialism. Not from the Democrats, but the $14 billion Trump is now paying our farmers. He calls it helping our patriotic farmers. I call it subsidizing our agriculture industry. It’s socialism no matter how you slice it. Of course, were it not for Trump’s stupid trade wars and tariffaxes, the farmers wouldn’t be up shit creek and also deal with losing a market in China they aren’t getting back.

If this is winning I would hate to see losing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, with RBG dying, things are about to escalate about 10x and we are already running at like 12000% of capacity.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know? I've always felt that SCJ shouldn't be a life time appointment. You run into too many situations like this where it almost felt like elder abuse to keep putting RBG out there just so the other side doesn't get the seat, instead of letting the poor sick old woman retire gracefully. 

I don't know. That's just me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

President Trump's live reaction to finding out about RBG's passing: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307139651161989120
An excellent 7-part thread on why the GOP confirming a nominee in an election year is not hypocritical, though I doubt this completely reasonable argument will be accepted by any partisans on the left: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307159162372096000


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Welp, the American experiment is over. RIP 'Murica 1776-2020. You had a good run.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Can' believe anyone in here actually buying the argument that there is no hypocrisy in Mitch's reasoning behind the difference in approach towards the two nominations was made in good faith.

What a cock of bullshit reason in that 7 part thread. By his cultist logic, any Senate that is from the opposing party of the President can stonewall anything the President asks because it is within the right of the majority leader. LOL party of opposing for the sake of opposing. Reason given for no hypocrisy is both the majority in the Senate and the executive belong to the same party. Sounds like the same BS the authoritarianism government of mine and their sycophants feed to us. LOL

You have to laugh at the blatant disregard for norms and hypocrisy since legally they are within their right to abuse this power. Attempts to justify that there is no hypocrisy just make you look like a dick. Believing it just make you a useful idiot to the dicks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let me get on my soapbox and say that the Supreme Court Justice should never be a life time appointment, and RBG being pressured to stay on literally until she died is ridiculous and amounts to elder abuse.

This whole "He/She has to stay in to keep so and so from getting another pick" feeds into the growing stupidity of baseball politics where every thinks "My side has to win" and it creates situations where an 87 year old cancer patient can't retire with any kind of grace or dignity and has to hold on to her position for dear life despite not being medically fit to do so.

Stop torturing and pressuring senior citizens into being pawns for a political party. Put a limit on how long someone can serve in the SCJ.

Rant done.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Can' believe anyone in here actually buying the argument that there is no hypocrisy in Mitch's reasoning behind the difference in approach towards the two nominations was made in good faith.
> 
> What a cock of bullshit reason in that 7 part thread. By his cultist logic, any Senate that is from the opposing party of the President can stonewall anything the President asks because it is within the right of the majority leader. LOL party of opposing for the sake of opposing. Reason given for no hypocrisy is both the majority in the Senate and the executive belong to the same party. Sounds like the same BS the authoritarianism government of mine and their sycophants feed to us. LOL
> 
> You have to laugh at the blatant disregard for norms and hypocrisy since legally they are within their right to abuse this power. Attempts to justify that there is no hypocrisy just make you look like a dick. Believing it just make you a useful idiot to the dicks.


Unfortunately your post contains no arguments and thus won't be considered a serious reply. You may recompose your thoughts and resubmit them for consideration if you like.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Unfortunately your post contains no arguments and thus won't be considered a serious reply. You may recompose your thoughts and resubmit them for consideration if you like.


Mitch said they should not confirm a nominee nine months ahead of a presidential elections even though there were precedents of presidents nominating in their last year of their term. The sycophants are saying there is no hypocrisy because the rule only apply when the senate and the presidency are held by different parties which is irrelevant to the reason given to deny the nomination in the first place.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Mitch said they should not confirm a nominee nine months ahead of a presidential elections even though there were precedents of presidents nominating in their last year of their term. The sycophants are saying there is no hypocrisy because the rule only apply when the senate and the presidency are held by different parties which is irrelevant to the reason given to deny the nomination in the first place.


Actually Mitch's argument in 2016 has been bastardized and over-simplified to exclude important details. For one, the argument was that Obama was a *lame duck president*, meaning he was on his way out no matter what. Trump is up for re-election. Secondly, the situation in 2016, where a SCOTUS vacancy presented itself in an election year when the presidency and Senate were held by different parties, had not occurred since the 1880s. McConnell effectively established the precedent of having the opposition majority Senate withholding it's confirmation under such circumstances in 2016. In 2020, we are in a different, and far more normal situation, and thus that precedent does not and should not apply. The presidency AND the senate are held by the same party, and as mentioned before, the president is up for re-election. There is no reason not to appoint and confirm, and no precedent for not doing so in *this *situation. It's a big blow for the liberals, no doubt. But the accusation that it is unfair doesn't hold water.

The fact is that RBG could have retired and had her vacancy filled by a Democrat back in 2015, but elected not to do so as she wanted Hillary Clinton to appoint her replacement. That was RBG's vain gamble, and does not create an obligation for the nation, nor does her dying wish for us to put our country on hold and risk a disastrous electoral situation wherein the decision could go to a 4-4 supreme court vote. Quite frankly, her dying wish was deeply irresponsible and partisan, unbefitting of a supreme court justice. In any event, may she rest in peace.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The idea that Republicans should abide by some silly informal principles after the things the left has done over the past four years is laughable. Sorry Dems, but you played with fire, and in the end, you only burnt yourself.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Actually Mitch's argument in 2016 has been bastardized and over-simplified to exclude important details. For one, the argument was that Obama was a *lame duck president*, meaning he was on his way out no matter what. Trump is up for re-election. Secondly, the situation in 2016, where a SCOTUS vacancy presented itself in an election year when the presidency and Senate were held by different parties, had not occurred since the 1880s. McConnell effectively established the precedent of having the opposition majority Senate withholding it's confirmation under such circumstances in 2016. In 2020, we are in a different, and far more normal situation, and thus that precedent does not and should not apply. The presidency AND the senate are held by the same party, and as mentioned before, the president is up for re-election. There is no reason not to appoint and confirm, and no precedent for not doing so in *this *situation. It's a big blow for the liberals, no doubt. But the accusation that it is unfair doesn't hold water.
> 
> The fact is that RBG could have retired and had her vacancy filled by a Democrat back in 2015, but elected not to do so as she wanted Hillary Clinton to appoint her replacement. That was RBG's vain gamble, and does not create an obligation for the nation, nor does her dying wish for us to put our country on hold and risk a disastrous electoral situation wherein the decision could go to a 4-4 supreme court vote. Quite frankly, her dying wish was deeply irresponsible and partisan, unbefitting of a supreme court justice. In any event, may she rest in peace.


How does a 2nd term president with 9 months left of his presidency or which party hold the office and the senate change Mitch's argument that American voters should have a voice in the choice of Supreme court justice via voting for a new president? There is a reason to not hear any nominations now, and that is the precedent set 4 years ago. But of course sycophants are pointing out irrelevant details to try to justify why there both situations differ so greatly that what applies 4 years ago does not apply now.

Unsure if you really believe those two irrelevant details prove there is no hypocrisy or you just like to post to trigger people upset about the hypocrisy. Maybe a little of both?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> How does a 2nd term president with 9 months left of his presidency or which party hold the office and the senate change Mitch's argument that American voters should have a voice in the choice of Supreme court justice via voting for a new president? There is a reason to not hear any nominations now, and that is the precedent set 4 years ago. But of course sycophants are pointing out irrelevant details to try to justify why there both situations differ so greatly that what applies 4 years ago does not apply now.


Because if Obama had a clear mandate to appoint supreme court justices, voters would not have granted and expanded a senate majority to the GOP under his presidency. The precedent you're referring to is for a different situation, as I outlined above. In this situation, with a president and senate majority of the same party, we can go with the precedent established in dozens of such cases in the past. Which is to allow the GOP president and the GOP senate to appoint and confirm their nominee.

This has become a circular discussion so please submit a new argument if you'd like to continue the topic.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Actually Mitch's argument in 2016 has been bastardized and over-simplified to exclude important details. For one, the argument was that Obama was a *lame duck president*, meaning he was on his way out no matter what. Trump is up for re-election. Secondly, the situation in 2016, where a SCOTUS vacancy presented itself in an election year when the presidency and Senate were held by different parties, had not occurred since the 1880s. McConnell effectively established the precedent of having the opposition majority Senate withholding it's confirmation under such circumstances in 2016. In 2020, we are in a different, and far more normal situation, and thus that precedent does not and should not apply. The presidency AND the senate are held by the same party, and as mentioned before, the president is up for re-election. There is no reason not to appoint and confirm, and no precedent for not doing so in *this *situation. It's a big blow for the liberals, no doubt. But the accusation that it is unfair doesn't hold water.
> 
> The fact is that RBG could have retired and had her vacancy filled by a Democrat back in 2015, but elected not to do so as she wanted Hillary Clinton to appoint her replacement. That was RBG's vain gamble, and does not create an obligation for the nation, nor does her dying wish for us to put our country on hold and risk a disastrous electoral situation wherein the decision could go to a 4-4 supreme court vote. Quite frankly, her dying wish was deeply irresponsible and partisan, unbefitting of a supreme court justice. In any event, may she rest in peace.





CamillePunk said:


> Because if Obama had a clear mandate to appoint supreme court justices, voters would not have granted and expanded a senate majority to the GOP under his presidency. The precedent you're referring to is for a different situation, as I outlined above. In this situation, with a president and senate majority of the same party, we can go with the precedent established in dozens of such cases in the past. Which is to allow the GOP president and the GOP senate to appoint and confirm their nominee.
> 
> This has become a circular discussion so please submit a new argument if you'd like to continue the topic.


Back then, Moscow Mitch and Grassley didn’t put all these qualifiers on waiting for the next president. They simply said, “Since we are so close to the election, we need to wait until after the people vote to move forward.” They set the precedent and the rule. Besides, it’s a tad hypocritical to worry about eight justices for about five months when back in 2016 we went nearly a year with eight. So, if the rule was good then, it should be good now.

Besides, we have far more pressing issues. On October 1, companies are preparing massive layoffs as protections expire as part of the agreement of receiving loans from the government was no cutting of payroll until then. The government is about to run out of money then also, furloughs of non-essential personnel will happen. How is that going to look with people looking for help and it’s not coming because a new SCOTUS justice has to be done right now.

Seems to me a new justice can wait.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Because if Obama had a clear mandate to appoint supreme court justices, voters would not have granted and expanded a senate majority to the GOP under his presidency. The precedent you're referring to is for a different situation, as I outlined above. In this situation, with a president and senate majority of the same party, we can go with the precedent established in dozens of such cases in the past. Which is to allow the GOP president and the GOP senate to appoint and confirm their nominee.
> 
> This has become a circular discussion so please submit a new argument if you'd like to continue the topic.


Obama's mandate comes from his re-election victory. You are introducing yet another irrelevant detail with the senate swing into the discussion to avoid addressing the blatant hypocrisy by GOP leadership.

Simple fact is Mitch said the reason to withhold any Obama nominations is to allow the American voters to decide which president to pick the next supreme court of justice. He said this around 9 months before the end of Obama's term. It is now only less than 50 days until the next presidential elections. By not applying the same principle today he is accused of being a hypocrite. Please explain how the different permutations of situations you outlined changes the principle behind the reason given.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Let's be honest, they need another republican justice because if the election is contested and it goes to the Supreme Court the justices are going to rule along partisan lines.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't care about politics.
😝😝
Whatever Happens, Happens. Don't know if there are any other Trump Supports but I'm one of them. AND DON'T Judge me on who I want as president. Just keep it sevilized and respectful.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307568094538326016
Where's police brutality when you need it?


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

It is hypocritical of the Republicans to appoint a justice in an election year. I don't really care though. The massive increase in partisanship has lead to a massive increase in hypocrisy. You really think the Dems would't try to appoint someone if they had control of the Senate in 4 years time? Of course they would. The reality is the whole situation is ok, and in line with the constitution, the Senate approves the nomination of justices. So whoever controls the Senate will fully have that power from henceforth. If the Dems had control of the Senate they would not have approved Gorsuch or Kavannaugh as evidenced by the fact that they almost unanimously voted against both nominees, and in the former case, without any reason. They were not in election years. Reality is, a Dem senate will never approve a conservative nominee, and a GOP senate will never approve of a liberal nominee during the current partisan climate. So if the Dems could cut out the sanctimonious bullshit that would be great. They have ZERO moral superiority whatsoever and are every bit as hypocritical as the Republicans.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The question isn't whether or not the right moving forward with a nominee qualifies as hypocrisy. The question is, why should the right care? What part of the left's behavior over the past four years entitles them to any level of fairness or respect? Can anyone here make a good faith argument that they do?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307722441494532098
Basically accurate though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Oh my God . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307760845603168257
That poor man. The compassionate thing would be for the DNC to forfeit the election now and for Biden to get the care he so badly needs.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307802341438099457
Devastating news.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Oh my God . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307760845603168257
> That poor man. The compassionate thing would be for the DNC to forfeit the election now and for Biden to get the care he so badly needs.


It amazes me that I come back after a long hiatus and still see stupid posts like this. 






This is from five years ago. Don't pretend like this is the worst thing you've ever seen. It's not even the dumbest thing Biden's ever said. And I could find any random youtube video of Trump saying something far more idiotic. But a slip of the tongue and not correcting himself and suddenly he needs mental help? 

It amazes me how bad some of you are. You're almost as clueless as Camille is. Now I remember why I stopped posting here.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> It amazes me how bad some of you are. You're almost as clueless as Camille is. Now I remember why I stopped posting here.


Yes, I am clueless, and yet I am constantly proven correct and ahead of the curve while you folks flounder from CNN headline to CNN headline with no clue what is going on or what will happen tomorrow.  If I'm clueless, what does that make y'all?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308100661947457541

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307984849521831937
Excellent!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

That poor, decrepit old man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308134517081886720
Somebody please have a damn heart and shut his campaign down. It went from comedy to tragedy, and it needs to stop.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> That poor, decrepit old man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308134517081886720
> Somebody please have a damn heart and shut his campaign down. It went from comedy to tragedy, and it needs to stop.


I will tolerate that over a traitor. Sounds like Trump is siding with the Taliban against the Afghan government during the peace talks. That should be a slap in the face to those who lost family members and friends after 9/11 and in the Afghan War.









H.R. McMaster rebukes Trump over Taliban talks


The president’s former national security adviser says in a “60 Minutes” interview that withdrawing American forces from Afghanistan is an “unwise” policy.




www.google.com


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> I will tolerate that over a traitor. Sounds like Trump is siding with the Taliban against the Afghan government during the peace talks. That should be a slap in the face to those who lost family members and friends after 9/11 and in the Afghan War.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Mediating peace to save the lives of American soldiers and end a near 20 year war in the fucking quagmire that is Afghanistan = slap in the face to those who died? How about continuing war forever and endangering American soldiers by occupying countries forever is the real slap in the face. You should be ashamed. Learn from history. The British left Afghanistan in the 19th Century and the Soviets left Afghanistan in the 80's. That wasn't a slap in the face, that's just realising that Afghanistan can NEVER be peacefully subdued and occupied. Those brave soldiers wouldn't be dead in the first place if it weren't for warmongers like McMaster (and evidently yourself). Stay out of foreign conflicts unless absolutely necessary. That's how you honour the military. Not by throwing away their lives for nothing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Mediating peace to save the lives of American soldiers and end a near 20 year war in the fucking quagmire that is Afghanistan = slap in the face to those who died? How about continuing war forever and endangering American soldiers by occupying countries forever is the real slap in the face. You should be ashamed. Learn from history. The British left Afghanistan in the 19th Century and the Soviets left Afghanistan in the 80's. That wasn't a slap in the face, that's just realising that Afghanistan can NEVER be peacefully subdued and occupied. Those brave soldiers wouldn't be dead in the first place if it weren't for warmongers like McMaster (and evidently yourself). Stay out of foreign conflicts unless absolutely necessary. That's how you honour the military. Not by throwing away their lives for nothing.


There’s a difference between mediating and openly siding with one side over the other. A year ago Trump was ready to bring the Taliban over to the States on the anniversary of 9/11. If Obama had pulled a stunt like that I would have called for him to be hung.

9/11 required a response. I know Code Pink pacifists like yourself don’t understand that. I don’t argue we overstayed our welcome, but Trump is desperate to cut and run just for the sake of keeping a promise. We run the risk of creating a vacuum that led to the breeding grounds for 9/11. The Taliban won’t stay in their corner of the playground. Besides, Trump adored the Military Industrial Complex before he turned on it.

Appeasement and pacifism doesn’t work. Over 75 years ago Europe found this out.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> There’s a difference between mediating and openly siding with one side over the other. A year ago Trump was ready to bring the Taliban over to the States on the anniversary of 9/11. If Obama had pulled a stunt like that I would have called for him to be hung.
> 
> 9/11 required a response. I know Code Pink pacifists like yourself don’t understand that. I don’t argue we overstayed our welcome, but Trump is desperate to cut and run just for the sake of keeping a promise. We run the risk of creating a vacuum that led to the breeding grounds for 9/11. The Taliban won’t stay in their corner of the playground. Besides, Trump adored the Military Industrial Complex before he turned on it.
> 
> Appeasement and pacifism doesn’t work. Over 75 years ago Europe found this out.


What conditions would enable you to finally support a full US withdrawal from Afghanistan?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Yes, I am clueless, and yet I am constantly proven correct/QUOTE]
> 
> The entire Trump presidency has proven you to be incorrect. It's proven you beyond worthy of even being taken seriously at this point. I'm surprised there are still people who DO take you seriously. Before I left you were considered that clown who couldn't sit still in class. And it looks like that's still the case.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

What was I proven incorrect about specifically?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Would be one of two options. Getting a full peace agreement with the Afghan government and the other tribes and ethnic groups. The Taliban can choose to join and be willing to adhere to it and be a part of the solution. 

That failing, the crushing of the Taliban and taking away their power. And that means ignoring the pearl clutchers and letting the troops do their jobs. The permanent removal of them as a nuisance.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307802341438099457
> Devastating news.


That's terrible stuff. More than anything it highlights the need for more resources, research and funding in to mental health services. For anyone that needs them. This man is not alone, needless to say. The govt should address the problem immediately and create a universal free system of available mental healthcare for anyone that wants it.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> There’s a difference between mediating and openly siding with one side over the other. A year ago Trump was ready to bring the Taliban over to the States on the anniversary of 9/11. If Obama had pulled a stunt like that I would have called for him to be hung.
> 
> 9/11 required a response. I know Code Pink pacifists like yourself don’t understand that. I don’t argue we overstayed our welcome, but Trump is desperate to cut and run just for the sake of keeping a promise. We run the risk of creating a vacuum that led to the breeding grounds for 9/11. The Taliban won’t stay in their corner of the playground. Besides, Trump adored the Military Industrial Complex before he turned on it.
> 
> Appeasement and pacifism doesn’t work. Over 75 years ago Europe found this out.


I am generally a pacifist, but I do understand that there is sometimes a need for an armed response. However looking at the war in Afghanistan, what has it achieved? It certainly didn't stop Islamic Terrorist organisations from carrying out attacks world wide and at one point taking over a large part of the middle east did it. It hasn't stopped the Taliban as an organisation. Terrorists have simply moved their operations from Afghanistan over the border to Pakistan. - which is where Bin Laded found his safe haven.

It is just naive to say that we should just wipe out the taliban. If it were as easy as that then they would have done it in the last two decades. It's like saying the US should just eliminate the Vietcong and win the war in Vietnam. On paper of course the US Military is way stronger, but when you consider the terrain of the country that for a start makes thing a lot more difficult. It is very difficult to eliminate guerrilla fighters when occupying a foreign country, it doesn't matter how strong your military is. The British in Ireland is a good example of that. Another factor that you haven't considered is that the US isn't fighting the Taliban as such, but Islamic fundamentalism. Again it is very difficult to defeat an ideology, using force actually only serves to help garner support for your enemies. Villages would often rather help 'terrorists' than foreign occupiers. We can see this in the Malayan Emergency. It was only after the British changed tactics that they found success, to win 'the hearts and minds of the people' is the only way to beat an ideological enemy. Even then, it may take many years to defeat them due to the guerrilla tactics. It's impossible for the US to defeat the Taliban through force alone and we should firstly have known that from history, but after 20 years even those ignorant of the history of occupying Afghanistan must be able to see that it is simply impossible.

So the only option for a solution is an agreement with the Taliban. I would love for every single member of the Taliban to be killed. I mean that, they are a totally evil organisation who have done nothing but harm the world as a whole and held back Afghanistan. But that isn't realistic, and to be stuck in an everlasting conflict only serves to garner more support for terrorist organisations and to put more members in the military in mortal danger. So how do we get an agreement with the Taliban. Well the reality is that we have to make concessions to them as much as that sucks. They are real people and if we don't give them anything then they will just keep fighting forever. We shouldn't cut and run and there shouldn't be 'peace at any cost', but at the same time the situation has to be resolved in a realistic manner. The Taliban have many supporters in Afghanistan and they aren't going anywhere fast. Look at Ireland as an example of how occupation and endless fighting from Unionists and Republicans could only be ended through power sharing and concessions. 

Diplomacy with the Taliban is the only solution in Afghanistan You might find this article from the military times interesting.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> What was I proven incorrect about specifically?


I only remember your crying about needing a safespace to post in here to praise your dear leader after everybody turned on him. I think you then pretend to turn on him to fit in too. You seem to be the only one in here 'believing' Mitch isn't being hypocritical about the supreme court nominations. Even the other sycophants in the thread readily admit the hypocrisy but believe it to be no big deal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> I only remember your crying about needing a safespace to post in here to praise your dear leader after everybody turned on him. I think you then pretend to turn on him to fit in too. You seem to be the only one in here 'believing' Mitch isn't being hypocritical about the supreme court nominations. Even the other sycophants in the thread readily admit the hypocrisy but believe it to be no big deal.


So, nothing then?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308536334345068544
Of course this story was BS, as I figured months ago and many people in here got completely wrong.  As usual! Oh well, maybe y'all can launch some more personal attacks to make yourselves feel better about never knowing what the hell is going on or being right about literally anything, ever.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> So, nothing then?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308536334345068544
> Of course this story was BS, as I figured months ago and many people in here got completely wrong.  As usual! Oh well, maybe y'all can launch some more personal attacks to make yourselves feel better about never knowing what the hell is going on or being right about literally anything, ever.


If you think so to make yourself feel better. No hypocrisy


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

@CamillePunk You used to be better at tiptoeing the line between troll and real, but now you've stepped over with this 'I was proven right again' claptrap. If there was anyone in this thread that took you seriously up to this point they can't possibly now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> @CamillePunk You used to be better at tiptoeing the line between troll and real, but now you've stepped over with this 'I was proven right again' claptrap. If there was anyone in this thread that took you seriously up to this point they can't possibly now.


Probably trolled for far too long until he believed satire to be real. Literally posted a satire tweet with no context.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Probably trolled for far too long until he believed satire to be real. Literally posted a satire tweet with no context.


No idea how to use Twitter or what? 

Here's what the "satire" tweet was referencing, found in the following tweet which could have easily been accessed if context was sincerely desired. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308536572711591937
Moving on from your buffoonery... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308598088022466560
Love the McCloskeys!  American heroes.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Next Tuesday's first presidential debate should be interesting. The goal for Biden should be to keep his answers short and simple. The longer he talks the more trouble he'll get himself in. The goal for Trump should be to avoid testy exchanges with Chris Wallace.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> I am generally a pacifist, but I do understand that there is sometimes a need for an armed response. However looking at the war in Afghanistan, what has it achieved? It certainly didn't stop Islamic Terrorist organisations from carrying out attacks world wide and at one point taking over a large part of the middle east did it. It hasn't stopped the Taliban as an organisation. Terrorists have simply moved their operations from Afghanistan over the border to Pakistan. - which is where Bin Laded found his safe haven.
> 
> It is just naive to say that we should just wipe out the taliban. If it were as easy as that then they would have done it in the last two decades. It's like saying the US should just eliminate the Vietcong and win the war in Vietnam. On paper of course the US Military is way stronger, but when you consider the terrain of the country that for a start makes thing a lot more difficult. It is very difficult to eliminate guerrilla fighters when occupying a foreign country, it doesn't matter how strong your military is. The British in Ireland is a good example of that. Another factor that you haven't considered is that the US isn't fighting the Taliban as such, but Islamic fundamentalism. Again it is very difficult to defeat an ideology, using force actually only serves to help garner support for your enemies. Villages would often rather help 'terrorists' than foreign occupiers. We can see this in the Malayan Emergency. It was only after the British changed tactics that they found success, to win 'the hearts and minds of the people' is the only way to beat an ideological enemy. Even then, it may take many years to defeat them due to the guerrilla tactics. It's impossible for the US to defeat the Taliban through force alone and we should firstly have known that from history, but after 20 years even those ignorant of the history of occupying Afghanistan must be able to see that it is simply impossible.
> 
> ...


Contrary to the Troll Patrol around here, I do want the troops to come home. I’ve seen friends killed, injured, and so on from all these years. Ideally, Afghanistan should have been a smash and grab. Go in, grab Bin Laden, smash the Taliban, done.

I also do not object to actual negotiations with the Taliban, but it needs to be a genuine sit down. We need impartial third parties to mediate the matter. The Taliban wants us gone, if they agree to not use Afghanistan or Pakistan as a breeding ground for future attacks on America or elsewhere I could live with that. At the same time, they need to know if they are unwilling to adhere to that, we are fully willing to wipe the Taliban from the face of the earth.

Trump has reached the point where he can’t be that third party anymore. He is siding with the Taliban against the Afghan government in negotiations. He is desperate to keep his campaign promises to bring the troops home. He fully embraced the military industrial complex as he bragged about rebuilding the military. Now, he turns on the people he worked with, just to get votes he desperately needs. He doesn’t give two shits about the military abd



CamillePunk said:


> No idea how to use Twitter or what?
> 
> Here's what the "satire" tweet was referencing, found in the following tweet which could have easily been accessed if context was sincerely desired.
> 
> ...


Of course they can’t confirm, it’s obvious Trump won’t allow them to or they are stating that to satisfy Dear Leader. Trump bullied NOAA to give credence to a hurricane map he drew on. He has forced the CDC to change guidelines on COVID to make it look like we have turned the corner. He has no doubt cooked the books on the unemployment reports, as “misclassification” of people as employed when they weren’t means the rate is 2-3 points higher. The markets he so gleefully totes as a sign of the great comeback? The Federal Reserve has been pumping money into the markets to make things look better.
So, it would stand to reason our intelligence officials are not contradicting Comrade Trump. 

And the McCloskeys are fucking clowns. Waving guns around like a Yo Semite Sam cartoon doesn’t make you a hero. It makes you look stupid.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Contrary to the Troll Patrol around here, I do want the troops to come home. I’ve seen friends killed, injured, and so on from all these years. Ideally, Afghanistan should have been a smash and grab. Go in, grab Bin Laden, smash the Taliban, done.
> 
> I also do not object to actual negotiations with the Taliban, but it needs to be a genuine sit down. We need impartial third parties to mediate the matter. The Taliban wants us gone, if they agree to not use Afghanistan or Pakistan as a breeding ground for future attacks on America or elsewhere I could live with that. At the same time, they need to know if they are unwilling to adhere to that, we are fully willing to wipe the Taliban from the face of the earth.
> 
> ...


No matter what, the story MUST be true!!~~ The mantra of #Russiagate. 

The McCloskeys are awesome. I know you would've handed your home over to BLM and smiled proudly in the process, but thank God there are still Americans with spines!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hunter Biden Received Millions From Wife Of Ex-Moscow Mayor, Paid Suspects Allegedly Tied To Trafficking, Had Contacts With Individuals Linked To Chinese Military, Senate Report Alleges | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308727494858739715
So Hunter Biden is a human trafficker and the media's not going to talk about it. Stories about the Trumps that never got backed up by ANY evidence of wrongdoing though? Still need to be discussed ad nauseum! 

Stop letting corporate news program your minds.  I'm begging you.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308444868595912705
🤣


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> No matter what, the story MUST be true!!~~ The mantra of #Russiagate.
> 
> The McCloskeys are awesome. I know you would've handed your home over to BLM and smiled proudly in the process, but thank God there are still Americans with spines!


Other sites and countries have verified this. But of course a Code Pink pussy like you can’t believe it because it doesn’t fit your narrative. You would watch San Francisco go up in a mushroom cloud and your last words before being vaporized is, “The libs deserve this!”

And again, just to make clear, real men (not you) don’t wave the gun around like The Apple Dumpling Gang. If someone decided they wanted to raid my home, the moment my piece comes out is the moment they better have their affairs in order. They won’t walk out alive.

Bring a real argument next time.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Other sites and countries have verified this. But of course a Code Pink pussy like you can’t believe it because it doesn’t fit your narrative. You would watch San Francisco go up in a mushroom cloud and your last words before being vaporized is, “The libs deserve this!"


They have not "verified" anything. And there are far worse-sounding things than San Francisco going up in a mushroom cloud.  

And what the hell does Code Pink have to do with anything?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> They have not "verified" anything. And there are far worse-sounding things than San Francisco going up in a mushroom cloud.
> 
> And what the hell does Code Pink have to do with anything?


It has been verified, but I am not going to bother because you won’t believe it anyway. As for Code Pink, you are a pacifist who would never fight no matter what. A foreign power could take us over and you would welcome them with open arms.

Typical deflection of a liberal Trumpocrat.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> It has been verified, but I am not going to bother because you won’t believe it anyway. As for Code Pink, you are a pacifist who would never fight no matter what. A foreign power could take us over and you would welcome them with open arms.
> 
> Typical deflection of a liberal Trumpocrat.


Nah I support defensive wars and even preemptive attacks. You're inventing positions I've never expressed.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Nah I support defensive wars and even preemptive attacks. You're inventing positions I've never expressed.


Then that would make you a bigger warmonger than you accuse me of. I don’t condone preemptive attacks. But we know that’s not true because all I hear from you is MIC and endless wars. That is either pacifist sissies or conspiracy theorists.

I don’t start wars but guarantee that I would end them.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Hunter Biden Received Millions From Wife Of Ex-Moscow Mayor, Paid Suspects Allegedly Tied To Trafficking, Had Contacts With Individuals Linked To Chinese Military, Senate Report Alleges | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBC reported on it
Hunter Biden's Ukraine work 'problematic', says report

Guardian
Hunter Biden's Ukraine ties 'awkward' but impact on US policy unclear, report finds

NY Times
Republican Inquiry Finds No Evidence of Wrongdoing by Biden


You didn't even bother to check because it didn't fit your conservative victim mentality. Admit it.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> BBC reported on it
> Hunter Biden's Ukraine work 'problematic', says report
> 
> Guardian
> ...


Camille lives by the confirmation bias.

Isn't he a Brit, though?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> Isn't he a Brit, though?


Murican as fuck!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Murican as fuck!


Such a statist


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Murican as fuck!


"Murikan"?

Ah, so WASP then.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Such a statist


Haha, the radical expansion of the state is what I'm trying to avoid here!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309268840337997825
Floridians should be grateful that this is their governor instead of that weirdo black closeted gay guy who smoked crystal meth with a male escort who later died in the same room that the Democrats tried to push on them.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Amy Coney Barrett 'to be picked by Trump for Supreme Court'


The 48-year-old judge and former law professor from Indiana is a favourite of social conservatives.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The poor guy's completely gone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309930675529830400
Here's the best theory I've read on why Biden's campaign has essentially canceled the entire month of September:

*Joe Biden's 'lid' must be shifting his circadian rhythms to overcome 'sundowning' - American Thinker*

They can't have Sleepy Joe sundowning in the middle of a debate, and so they've flipped his day around: 9pm (debate start time) will be Joe's "morning," and he'll be at his cognitive peak.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The poor guy's completely gone.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309930675529830400
> ...


Let's be fair, that was clearly just a joke. The punchline being that he is old. Biden should not be underestimated, he didn't perform as badly as people expected in the primary debates and he isn't completely senile like some believe him to be. Old and low energy, sure, but I fully expect him to come out fighting in the first debate.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Agreed. Biden is gonna go out there and give J Caleb Boggs hell.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310005400171876353
Or perhaps John McCain.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I love the MSNBC reporter trying to fight off corpsing. Even his own paid propagandists think Sleepy Joe's a joke.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Do Republicans _really_ want a woman as their judge?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

China's now peddling the anti-police race bait that the left does. They're no longer hiding the fact that they want Biden to win the election.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310148477712650240
China fears Trump. All the more reason to vote for The Don in November.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Project Veritas just dropped a late night bombshell:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310383750040219649
*Project Veritas uncovers ‘ballot harvesting fraud’ in Minnesota - New York Post*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Project Veritas just dropped a late night bombshell:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310383750040219649
> *Project Veritas uncovers ‘ballot harvesting fraud’ in Minnesota - New York Post*


You're trying way too hard right now.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> You're trying way too hard right now.


The bot algorithm is rapidly increasing now....


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

A day after Project Veritas released video proof of voter fraud in Minnesota, we have reports of an even bigger left-wing voting scam in Texas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310685409467420672
We are witnessing the attempted theft of America's democracy right in front of our eyes.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Oh ****. Project Veritas has released new footage out of Minnesota.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310768777345347584
Not only is Ilhan Omar's career over, this is going to put the nail in the coffin of the left's mail-in voting scheme.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

"Project Veritas, a controversial group that has produced a number of misleading videos, claims that a local community leader, Omar Jarmal, blew the whistle on the Minnesota congresswoman's alleged corruption."

Minneapolis police investigating alleged ballot harvesting scheme by Omar associates 

Your source is so bad even Fox feel the need to put up a disclaimer.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Joe McCarthy would've had a field day with Trump.

Never trust Russians.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> A day after Project Veritas released video proof of voter fraud in Minnesota, we have reports of an even bigger left-wing voting scam in Texas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310685409467420672
> We are witnessing the attempted theft of America's democracy right in front of our eyes.


In the good old days, an obvious troll like this would have been banned by now.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The media continues to sink to new depths of depravity and stupidity. Look no further than what USA Today just did:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311026851943505921
The entire mainstream media cabal must be torn down and rebuilt. It must be a priority of Trump's second term.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> In the good old days, an obvious troll like this would have been banned by now.


For anyone who's ever wondered why corruption has been allowed to exist in politics for centuries, right there is your answer.

We have concrete video evidence of obscene corruption. How does AlternateDemise respond to it? By pretending it doesn't exist and attacking the messenger.

He's not mad about Ilhan Omar trying to steal an election, no sir. He's fine with that. "Steal away!," says the boot licker.

But me, pointing it out? That fills him with rage.

Too many useful idiots share his obedience.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The media continues to sink to new depths of depravity and stupidity. Look no further than what USA Today just did:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311026851943505921
> The entire mainstream media cabal must be torn down and rebuilt. It must be a priority of Trump's second term.


So you are for the crushing of the free press? It’s a shame liberal Trumpocrats like yourself were given any oxygen.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> So you are for the crushing of the free press? It’s a shame liberal Trumpocrats like yourself were given any oxygen.


Oh, on the contrary, I'm 100% for a free press. That's why the DNC propaganda division that deceptively labels itself the press must be destroyed. Before we can have a free press, we must first eradicate the impostor standing in its place.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Oh, on the contrary, I'm 100% for a free press. That's why the DNC propaganda division that deceptively labels itself the press must be destroyed. Before we can have a free press, we must first eradicate the impostor standing in its place.


Translated: “I’m for a free press provided they agree with my thoughts. Otherwise, they must be destroyed.”


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Translated: “I’m for a free press provided they agree with my thoughts. Otherwise, they must be destroyed.”


If the press was as shamelessly bias to the right as they are to the left, I would be the first one calling them out.

It's a shame people like you don't share my strong moral fiber.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> If the press was as shamelessly bias to the right as they are to the left, I would be the first one calling them out.
> 
> It's a shame people like you don't share my strong moral fiber.


Or a strong pair of knee pads to pleasure Trump. And you obviously haven’t been here too long. I have hammered the media for years. I’m amazed that the media have been finally doing their job and calling Trump out considering they helped him get elected.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

"Proud boys stand back and stand by"
- Trump 9/29/20

What. In. Thee. Fuck?!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "Proud boys stand back and stand by"
> - Trump 9/29/20
> 
> What. In. Thee. Fuck?!


Yeah he went out of his way to not only not condemn them, but to still show they're on the same team 

The bit at the end where he encouraged voter intimidation was fucking insane too


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

He referred to Elizabeth Warren as Pocahontas on live TV to the entire world, and it wasn't even picked up on by Biden or the moderator, that's how used to his racist rhetoric everyone has become.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311134678825410560


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The Proud Boys aren't white supremacists lmao they just like to get into fights with Antifa and BLM thugs. There are also POC in the group.

Meanwhile, the Biden campaign has defamed Kyle Rittenhouse as a white supremacist, a claim that even the ADL does not support:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311327081972682753
It's okay to be white. It's okay for a white person to defend themselves and others. It's okay for white people to form groups. The fact that so many of you have a problem with it proves the societal conditioning that has taken place.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311147766580752384
"I'm not going to tell you what I'll do, you should vote for me to find out!"

True Conservatism is packing the supreme court with liberal judges. 🤡 @BruiserKC


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311147766580752384
> "I'm not going to tell you what I'll do, you should vote for me to find out!"
> 
> True Conservatism is packing the supreme court with liberal judges. 🤡 @BruiserKC


I will most likely vehemently disagree with everything Biden does. What I do know is four more years of the man you voted for is absolutely not an option. Trump has done nothing to advance conservative values. In fact very few pundits even bother to refer to the GOP as the Conservative party anymore. White nationalism is not conservative. Meanwhile, let’s talk about how Trump refused to respect the results of the election or condemn white nationalist racists.

You’ve done nothing but sit on your ass and troll. That’s your contribution to America. I’ve served my country, I’ve volunteered in my community and for political office seekers I have agreed with. I have done far more and am far better than you. I have kept my principles, you sold out.

You voted for this. This is on you. I’m fine with cleaning up the mess you made but I will rub your nose in it. Don’t like it, fuck you.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He cut immigration by half and appointed 3 ostensibly conservative justices. Better than nothing. I agree he's not been particularly effective but the idea that we'd be better off with a Democrat is absurd. Also Trump HAS repeatedly disavowed white nationalists. The fact he's even getting asked to do this is absurd though, given that white nationalists aren't the ones burning shit down and terrorizing innocent people. 

Meanwhile the entire Democratic Party has refused to accept the results of the 2016 election. Their deep state coup (which even James Comey admits now that he should not have gone along with) failed, thankfully, but the idea that they would accept the 2020 results when they never accepted the 2016 results is nonsense. Meanwhile we have several stories coming out now about mail in ballots being lost or addressed to the wrong people. Trump should absolutely be vigilant about this, and not accept the result of an election that is found to be utterly fraudulent or incompetently executed. You accomplish nothing by agreeing to surrender before the battle has been fought. 

If your principles have you supporting a man who supports violent communists who terrorize the suburbs and accost people at dinner, then your principles are garbage.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311382521364520960
Many stories like this circulating around social media. Trump is right not to commit to anything regarding the election.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> For anyone who's ever wondered why corruption has been allowed to exist in politics for centuries, right there is your answer.
> 
> We have concrete video evidence of obscene corruption. How does AlternateDemise respond to it? By pretending it doesn't exist and attacking the messenger.


Because it DOESN'T exist. It's already been proven to be a load of shit. Your very source alone is known for promoting right wing propaganda. 

Stop acting like a moron.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> He cut immigration by half and appointed 3 ostensibly conservative justices. Better than nothing. I agree he's not been particularly effective but the idea that we'd be better off with a Democrat is absurd. Also Trump HAS repeatedly disavowed white nationalists. The fact he's even getting asked to do this is absurd though, given that white nationalists aren't the ones burning shit down and terrorizing innocent people.
> 
> Meanwhile the entire Democratic Party has refused to accept the results of the 2016 election. Their deep state coup (which even James Comey admits now that he should not have gone along with) failed, thankfully, but the idea that they would accept the 2020 results when they never accepted the 2016 results is nonsense. Meanwhile we have several stories coming out now about mail in ballots being lost or addressed to the wrong people. Trump should absolutely be vigilant about this, and not accept the result of an election that is found to be utterly fraudulent or incompetently executed. You accomplish nothing by agreeing to surrender before the battle has been fought.
> 
> If your principles have you supporting a man who supports violent communists who terrorize the suburbs and accost people at dinner, then your principles are garbage.


This is hilarious. 🤣🤣🤣. You voted for a clown and my principles are garbage? You sold your soul to a progressive liberal NYC con man and you accuse me of not having values?

Trump hasn’t done shit. Obamacare is still the law of the land. The wall hasn’t been built. Illegal immigration was back to Obama levels before the pandemic. North Korea and Iran are working on their nuclear weapons programs again. Our national debt is skyrocketing. Over 200,000 dead from a pandemic he could have minimized but he just couldn’t bother to do what is necessary. Our country is sicker, poorer, weaker, and more divided. And you voted for this. 

As for the justices, Barrett is inexperienced. Kavanaugh is a crybaby squish more Kennedy then Scalia. Gorsuch is your standard Republican justice, nothing special. 

Being a conservative means “to conserve”. Trump has trampled the Constitution and you have enabled it. Demonstrators are wanting to be heard but instead he sits in his bunker. Someone needs to conserve this country and The Grand Experiment. Since idiots like you created this mess I have to clean it up.

This is on you. You voted for this. Congratulations.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I have to wonder if the Trump campaign has a bombshell October surprise up their sleeve. We know about the painfully slow Durham investigation over the left's Russia hoax/Flynn setup/spying campaign, but is there smoking gun evidence so concrete that not even the media can hide it? And if so, is it intentionally being delayed to time it just right and give Trump enormous momentum heading into November?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311374919435943936
If you thought things were wild and crazy up until now, get ready. October is shaping up to be quite possibly the wildest, craziest month in the history of U.S. politics.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Reliable polls show that Biden won the debate — so those aren’t what Trump’s allies are highlighting*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...se-arent-what-trumps-allies-are-highlighting/



> > A good rule of thumb for a poll is that if anyone can weigh in on it and can encourage other people to participate as well (i.e. a Twitter poll), it’s not going to yield a useful result. When Telemundo announced the results of its informal Twitter survey, it deliberately pointed out that the results weren’t scientific, slightly moderating the uselessness of sharing such information in the first place.





> > In short order, scientific polls from reputable outlets were released. While White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany decided to share the results of a CNN reporter asking an on-air focus group whom they planned to support, the network’s actual poll, conducted with SSRS, offered a much bleaker review of Trump’s performance.
> > Sixty percent of respondents in CNN’s real poll thought that former vice president Joe Biden won the debate. Only 28 percent thought that Trump did.





> > A poll released by CBS News and conducted by YouGov had a narrower margin of victory for Biden, with 48 percent viewing him as the winner and 41 percent saying that Trump prevailed.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> *Reliable polls show that Biden won the debate — so those aren’t what Trump’s allies are highlighting*
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...se-arent-what-trumps-allies-are-highlighting/


*Translation*: _"Only believe the polls we, the totally honest, completely trustworthy media, have control over!"_

Sure thing.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bot is now at Level 12: Anti-media rant


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

My vote is on Covid.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311821461200556033
P.S., what's the point of both this thread and the Election thread? Seems redundant to me.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

why is trump getting covid not its own separate thread?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> In some sort of Satanic Ritual, Chrissy Teigen clapped back and sacrificed her unborn child so Donald Trump could get the Chinese Flu. Yahoo it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the actual fk...She suffered a miscarriage just a few days ago and you think it is appropriate to joke about it so soon? How does it even belong in this thread?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> In some sort of Satanic Ritual, Chrissy Teigen clapped back and sacrificed her unborn child so Donald Trump could get the Chinese Flu. Yahoo it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you think this was funny when you wrote it or did you steal it from elsewhere 

You're garbage


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It's truly baffling how the same people who celebrate abortion get so torn up over a miscarriage (or at least pretending to).

How does that work, exactly? How does the unborn child's life's value fluctuate so wildly between the two outcomes?

Either the unborn dying is a good thing, or it's a bad thing. There is no middle ground here, my logically-challenged friends.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> What in the actual fk...She suffered a miscarriage just a few days ago and you think it is appropriate to joke about it so soon? How does it even belong in this thread?


A few days? I thought it was like a whole week ago.

_I thoroughly and sincerely apologize to Chrissy Teagan who habitually Googles her name if she may have found and been offended by my post. I wholeheartedly invite Chrissy Teagan to clap back at me for being inappropriate and insensitive. I sorry._


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I just can't even imagine being that level of pussy 

I mean I like an insensitive comment as much as the next nobody, but the levels of cowardice is what strays me away


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Chip Kelly said:


> I just can't even imagine being that level of pussy
> 
> I mean I like an insensitive comment as much as the next nobody, but the levels of cowardice is what strays me away


You're right. I regret doing it now. Some things are better thought of and not spoken or written.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's truly baffling how the same people who celebrate abortion get so torn up over a miscarriage (or at least pretending to).
> 
> How does that work, exactly? How does the unborn child's life's value fluctuate so wildly between the two outcomes?
> 
> Either the unborn dying is a good thing, or it's a bad thing. There is no middle ground here, my logically-challenged friends.


Celebrating the right to have an abortion is very different from celebrating abortion. Seems like your logic failed to see the suffering from the couple expecting a child is also happening here.

So typical of you to lack empathy that your first response is to regurgitate religious dogmatic talking point instead of seeing how indecent it was to make a joke out of someone's loss. 



BlueEyedDevil said:


> A few days? I thought it was like a whole week ago.
> 
> _I thoroughly and sincerely apologize to Chrissy Teagan who habitually Googles her name if she may have found and been offended by my post. I wholeheartedly invite Chrissy Teagan to clap back at me for being inappropriate and insensitive. I sorry._


You are just sorry for being seen as an asshole but not for being an asshole. Chip was right to say you are being a pussy.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's truly baffling how the same people who celebrate abortion get so torn up over a miscarriage (or at least pretending to).
> 
> How does that work, exactly? How does the unborn child's life's value fluctuate so wildly between the two outcomes?
> 
> Either the unborn dying is a good thing, or it's a bad thing. There is no middle ground here, my logically-challenged friends.


Are you fucking retarded? She actually wanted this child, people abort children they don't want.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are you fucking retarded? She actually wanted this child, people abort children they don't want.


He so desperately wants to be quoted and engaged 

Nobody's parents did a bad enough job to think the things he posts


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> He so desperately wants to be quoted and engaged
> 
> Nobody's parents did a bad enough job to think the things he posts


You're right, I keep engaging this idiot and burning up brain cells while he's laughing and jerking off at all the attention. It's time to put him on my ignore list.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312214949658152960


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312217064120020992


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Celebrating the right to have an abortion is very different from celebrating abortion.


If an unborn child has enough value to warrant mourning a miscarriage, then logically and ethically it has too much value to justify the right to an abortion.

That sounds like a pretty damn good argument against abortion to me.




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Are you fucking retarded? She actually wanted this child, people abort children they don't want.


Chris JeriG.O.A.T's argument, fleshed out:

_ If an unborn child happens to be conceived by decent, responsible people, and is wanted, it has worth and its natural death should be mourned.
If an unborn child happens to be conceived by indecent, irresponsible people, and is unwanted, it's worthless and snuffing it out of existence should be celebrated._

If that's not the most evil thing I've ever read online, it's close to it.



We may be a technologically progressive society, but the left's ethics would fit right in with the 15th century Aztec Empire.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Melania Trump talking on a telephone...


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/audio-leaked-melania-trump-complaining-decorating-wh-who-gives-about-christmas-stuff-064308560.html


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> If an unborn child has enough value to warrant mourning a miscarriage, then logically and ethically it has too much value to justify the right to an abortion.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty damn good argument against abortion to me.
> 
> ...


If I object to animal cruelty, then does it mean animals have too much value to justify the right to animals being factory farmed for meat?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> If an unborn child has enough value to warrant mourning a miscarriage, then logically and ethically it has too much value to justify the right to an abortion.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty damn good argument against abortion to me.
> 
> ...





> Aztec Empire


More like 20th century eugenics that favored Nordicism and racism.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

lol at you fucking dorks who gave any credence to this conspiracy theory


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313328421334921218


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313507617751392257
PV is also filing a defamation lawsuit. Will be interesting to see what comes of this.

Don't think this needs to be said but just because someone says something happened doesn't mean it actually did. I know reasonable know this, of course, but not everyone is reasonable.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Unofficial ballot drop boxes popping up throughout the state worry elections officials


Promoting such boxes — which have been found in Los Angeles, Orange and Fresno counties — could be a felony.




www.ocregister.com





Ballot harvesting scandal?

Screw their voters to own the libs?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Surprise, surprise. Trump’s GOP does what they accuse the Democrats of doing.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

John Fogerty on Trump’s ‘Confounding’ Use of a Creedence Classic About Draft Dodgers: ‘He IS the Fortunate Son’ (Watch)


The irony of the Donald Trump campaign using the Creedence Clearwater Revival classic “Fortunate Son” has escaped almost no one in recent days, except, possibly, the Donald Trump campai…




variety.com


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Terror inquiry after teacher beheaded near Paris


The victim is said to have shown his pupils controversial cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad in class.



www.bbc.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoever wins the presidency, fk Kentucky for electing Mitch McConnell again. Can't believe the most powerful nation and by proxy the rest of the world is held hostage by one random theocratic state that keep electing asshole US senators.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I know, that turtle face SOB


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Dude, I'd be so ashamed if the president of my country was such a clown. And we've had some shitty politicians indeed. Even Ben freaking Shapiro said that Trump is being "deeply irresponsible". Trump is inoculating authoritarianism (unashamedly controlling the Supreme Court, basically implying that he has already won because the counting is favouring him in certain places at the moment, throwing shade at the early vote, saying bad things are going to happen in ways that sound as if he's threating the people that if he doesn't win disturbs and violence will ensue) into his followers and you all should be worried. You can see reasonable conservative people being disturbed by Trump's words while his sycophants and zealots claim that Trump has already won and the leftists want to do a coup. 

So shitty we in the rest of the world have to be concerned because of what happens in there. But Trump deeply despises Europe and he's very bad news.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Whatever the results the world lost. Even more voters voted for him than in 2016 even after all the mess he created and failure at dealing with the pandemic. That it was even this close is a failure. He has proven anyone can win votes from the GOP base simply by pretending to be anti-abortion and recognizing Jerusalem as Israel's capital to pander to the religious voters. Everyone else will fall in line.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

TBH, I admit Trump did a grest job for the U.S. However, his worst enemy was not neither Biden, nor dems nor some reps whose were disagree. In another words: Trump's worst enemy always was, always is and always will be himself. No doubt: he is a narciscistic and it happened what had to happen.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Trump attorney Sidney Powell says they are 'fixing to overturn the results of the election in several states'

Trump attorney Sidney Powell said a member of President-elect Joe Biden’s transition team, *Peter Neffenger, is also* *a member of the board of directors for a company that committed election fraud* that could cause the results of the 2020 election to be overturned.

*“He is president and on the board of directors of Smartmatic, and it just so happens he's on Mr. Biden’s presidential transition team* that’s going to be nonexistent, because we’re fixing to overturn the results of the election in multiple states,” said Powell during an appearance on _Sunday Morning Futures_ with Maria Bartiromo.* “President Trump won by not just hundreds of thousands of votes but by millions of votes that were shifted by this software that was designed expressly for that purpose."*

Powell said Neffenger had knowledge that the software provided by Smartmatic was designed to rig elections.

*“We have sworn witness testimony of why the software was designed, it was designed to rig elections,”* Powell said. “He was fully briefed on it, he saw it happen in other countries, it was exported internationally for profit by the people that are behind Smartmatic and Dominion.”

*“They did this on purpose, it was calculated, they’ve done it before,” Powell continued. “We have evidence from 2016 in California. We have so much evidence I feel like it’s coming in through a fire hose.”*


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

7x0v said:


> Trump attorney Sidney Powell says they are 'fixing to overturn the results of the election in several states'
> 
> Trump attorney Sidney Powell said a member of President-elect Joe Biden’s transition team, *Peter Neffenger, is also* *a member of the board of directors for a company that committed election fraud* that could cause the results of the 2020 election to be overturned.
> 
> ...


This trash was worth putting in multiple threads ? Ugh. There’s nothing there.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

El Grappleador said:


> TBH, I admit Trump did a grest job for the U.S. However, his worst enemy was not neither Biden, nor dems nor some reps whose were disagree. In another words: Trump's worst enemy always was, always is and always will be himself. No doubt: he is a narciscistic and it happened what had to happen.


Lol, what dividing the Most powerful countries in the world, other countries look to America for inspiration and unity, 5rump is for trump as I've said before and decent hard working Republicans know this.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Interceptor88 said:


> Dude, I'd be so ashamed if the president of my country was such a clown. And we've had some shitty politicians indeed. Even Ben freaking Shapiro said that Trump is being "deeply irresponsible". Trump is inoculating authoritarianism (unashamedly controlling the Supreme Court, basically implying that he has already won because the counting is favouring him in certain places at the moment, throwing shade at the early vote, saying bad things are going to happen in ways that sound as if he's threating the people that if he doesn't win disturbs and violence will ensue) into his followers and you all should be worried. You can see reasonable conservative people being disturbed by Trump's words while his sycophants and zealots claim that Trump has already won and the leftists want to do a coup.
> 
> So shitty we in the rest of the world have to be concerned because of what happens in there. But Trump deeply despises Europe and he's very bad news.


I hope Biden can try and sway Europe to give the UK a good deal following people getting conned into voting for something that wasn't going to happen in the EU referendum, Biden nees to tell Norris Foxton ( Boris Johnson) to get this country a deal and not to sacrifice my families beloved Ireland back into having a Hard Border again. 

Also if Scotland wants to leave UK let them, And Wales what right has our Prime Minister got telling them they have to sty, we had a two referendums on Europe one in 1975 AND ONE IN 2016 , WON the first one LOST the second , unfortunately. If we are to be a modern progressive society, let them stand on there own two feet and they will soon want to come back, I know Wales won't want to leave as thank god we have a labour/ one liberal AM coalition ( First Minister Mark Drakeford, good man, decent guy, with the only Liberal Assembly Member , Kirsty Williams for The Liberal Democrats) . Scotland Is a nationalist Country who fecking hate tories ( most of them ) as much as I dislike the idea of the union splitting I'm sick to death of hearing oor little wallie ( First minister Nicola sturgeon ) fecking wining on, and on.

I sincerely hope this is the start of Populist, Nationalist Governments staring to fade away to a more Progressive Centrist Tide of Change, where America leads most Sane Countries, follow, Here's Hoping.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Lol, what dividing the Most powerful countries in the world, other countries look to America for inspiration and unity, 5rump is for trump as I've said before and decent hard working Republicans know this.


Agree.Altough, hardworking not always means acting like an foolish. If can observe well, his attitude as ruler was egoistic: he denied acts of racism on his nation, denied massive shootings, denied Covid19 plague (WTF? 130 infected Secret Service agents). And if something I know about western culture (or ego culture), he never was prepared to deal with a loss. Narciscistics hate to lose cause they think they feel that weaken them. Repeat it: to hard work is not married with to be arrogant or humble. It regards since how do persons interact, analyze and act on their respective environents.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


>


After sentencing Barack Obama will sound like Charles Manson...









*"I don't give a fuck. I can get all the sex I want in prison."*


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> I hope Biden can try and sway Europe to give the UK a good deal following people getting conned into voting for something that wasn't going to happen in the EU referendum, Biden nees to tell Norris Foxton ( Boris Johnson) to get this country a deal and not to sacrifice my families beloved Ireland back into having a Hard Border again.
> 
> Also if Scotland wants to leave UK let them, And Wales what right has our Prime Minister got telling them they have to sty, we had a two referendums on Europe one in 1975 AND ONE IN 2016 , WON the first one LOST the second , unfortunately. If we are to be a modern progressive society, let them stand on there own two feet and they will soon want to come back, I know Wales won't want to leave as thank god we have a labour/ one liberal AM coalition ( First Minister Mark Drakeford, good man, decent guy, with the only Liberal Assembly Member , Kirsty Williams for The Liberal Democrats) . Scotland Is a nationalist Country who fecking hate tories ( most of them ) as much as I dislike the idea of the union splitting I'm sick to death of hearing oor little wallie ( First minister Nicola sturgeon ) fecking wining on, and on.
> 
> I sincerely hope this is the start of Populist, Nationalist Governments staring to fade away to a more Progressive Centrist Tide of Change, where America leads most Sane Countries, follow, Here's Hoping.


That's always been the crux to Scottish independence--it's not about leaving the UK, it's about kicking England out. Why should the sassanachs govern over Scotland, Wales, and a potential independent Cornwall? Let those three become a confederation of Celtic nations whilst remaining in the EU, while England wallows in their helplessness brought upon them by neo-Thatcherist cunts such as May, Johnson, and Farage. Hell, Northern Ireland would be begging Dublin to annex them if that happens.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

njcam said:


>


You can smell the aroma of rusted tinfoil from this shit.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TerraRising said:


> That's always been the crux to Scottish independence--it's not about leaving the UK, it's about kicking England out. Why should the sassanachs govern over Scotland, Wales, and a potential independent Cornwall? Let those three become a confederation of Celtic nations whilst remaining in the EU, while England wallows in their helplessness brought upon them by neo-Thatcherist cunts such as May, Johnson, and Farage. Hell, Northern Ireland would be begging Dublin to annex them if that happens.


Some tories the moderate ones are ok, but those Cunts espically Johnson and Farage can do one as far as I'm concerned, nothing but b.s they spouted in the EU Referendum, Take back control of what? There's nothing to take back we just thought feck it well some who belive we are best on Our Own, we have nothing but Conservative rule with the exception of the con-lib coalition which was 💩 💩 💩, whilst my party went backwards appointing the wrong milliband then the biggest idiot of them all Corby with Policies that we're designed from 1922 when la abour minority government was first elected which lasted 11 months, Now we might have a chance as keir starter is the best leader since Tony Blair pre 2003, but God knows as I can't work it out and I've called every election right since 2010, 

Just seen Corbyn has been reinstalled to the party ffs, I know why as his hard left loonies have control of the NEC, which shouldn't be controlled by any section 9f the party but split down into each section of where wing you're on, 

Now Blair is getting the Blair for devolution just like brown got blamed for the bank crisis in 2008, Same old Xunts the tories are, shift the blame to Labour, we ain't been in power for 10 years , 15 by 2025 and if I'm honest probably 2030 , again due to fecking Ejits going either to left wing or to ring wing in the party, Hopefully a minority or coalition with a party will be a start as I've never seen the Country in such a mess, I was only 11 when there was a 4th Majority Labour government in 97 years , ffs.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What really pisses me off this fecking b.s
Lie after lie after lie







⁸​


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


>


Stupidity in its purest form.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Strike Force said:


> Stupidity in its purest form.


In what way? We know trump is a idiot that we agree on .


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

So Georgia did a recount and guess what, Biden still won. Its almost like Trump is using this as a way to save face with his followers, he knew he wasn't going to win this is all about his ego and trying to portray himself as a winner and not the massive fat loser he is.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The recount was fraudulent. Obviously.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wisconsin officials: Trump observers obstructing recount


MILWAUKEE (AP) — Election officials in Wisconsin’s largest county accused observers for President Donald Trump on Saturday of seeking to obstruct a recount of the presidential results, in some instances by objecting to every ballot tabulators pulled to count...




apnews.com







> Trump paid $3 million, as required by state law, for the partial recount that began Friday and must conclude by Dec. 1.


The rubes spent money to donate to his stop the steal bullshit for this recount to sooth the hurt feelings of a loser. I guess it create jobs for vote counters so yay for American jobs?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Trump lost to this fucking guy


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Stephen90 said:


> Trump lost to this fucking guy


That's what happens when your president is a narcissistic sociopath that would fit as a super villain in any Marvel comic book. A senile but previsible old school politician seems almost alright in comparison.


----------

